# Swoop 2013



## Wiepjes (15. Mai 2012)

Wer hat erfahren mit dem Swoop. Hab das Bild heute auf Facebook gefunden. Wieviel Federweg hatte das alte? Das hier hat 175mm.
Soll auch noch in anderer Farbe kommen. Welche ist das hier? Bin leider rot-grün blind.


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Mai 2012)

Leider geil ^^
Das alte Swoop hatte 170mm
Soll glaub ich noch in orange-raw-black kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (16. Mai 2012)

Radon hat auf Facebook gepostet, dass es nächstes Jahr noch ein 190er und ein neues DH geben wird !


----------



## siebenacht (16. Mai 2012)

Oh je, jetzt wirds aber echt bunt. Bis auf die Farben sieht es jut aus, aber diese Kasperlefarben gehen gar nicht. Ich hoffe, es gibts dann noch in schlichtem Schwarz. Das soll aber doch dann das 2013er Slide Enduro sein oder doch Swoop (steht zumindest drauf)? Auf jeden Fall ist schon mal der richtige Dämpfer drin, aber wahrscheinlich wirds in Serie wieder ein Fox RP23. Das Bike mit 190mm Federweg soll dann wohl Swoop heißen, habe ick gehört. Das alte Swoop hatte nur 160mm Federweg.


----------



## filiale (16. Mai 2012)

Immer dieser Facebook schei...

Es gibt auch noch andere Medien außer diesem Facebook. Kann der Hersteller nicht auch hier im größten deutschen Internet Forum posten ?

Danke an Alle für das Weiterleiten der Facebook Infos.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Filiale,

wir sind der Meinung, dass Foren wie das IBC den Usern und ihren Diskussionen vorbehalten sein sollten. Wenn Ihr hier Fragen oder Probleme habt, schalten wir uns natürlich gerne ein und antworten. Du musst auch nicht unbedingt bei Facebook angemeldet sein, um unsere Posts zu lesen: Klick einfach regelmäßig auf unser Profil und du bist immer up-to-date: 

http://www.facebook.com/radonbikes

Viele Grüße und einen schönen freien Tag wünschen wir Dir!


----------



## Themeankitty (16. Mai 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...693133750.16666.135779413133978&type=1&ref=nf
Hier die Serien Farbe des Slide 175er


----------



## DannyCalifornia (16. Mai 2012)

Ich finds hübsch, obwohl ich silber eigentlich hässlich find... ^^


----------



## Wiepjes (16. Mai 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Ich finds hübsch, obwohl ich silber eigentlich hässlich find... ^^



Ich finds super, das grüne find ich nicht schön.


----------



## siebenacht (16. Mai 2012)

Also die Farben find ick grässlich, das Orange war schon beim 2012er Slide ED am Teststand beim Gardaseefestival nicht gerade beliebt. Jetzt sogar noch der komplette Hinterbau in Orange, neeee. Ich hoffe, dass das 2013er auch noch im schlichten kompletten Schwarz kommen wird. Früher gab es bei Radon auch mehrere Farben zur Auswahl. Meinetwegen auch in Komplettsilber, nur eben nicht so bunt. Und eine Saintkurbel wäre auch passender. 

Schade, dass der Vivid-Dämpfer nicht beim Serienbike drin sein wird.


----------



## friesenspiess (17. Mai 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Wer hat erfahren mit dem Swoop. Hab das Bild heute auf Facebook gefunden. Wieviel Federweg hatte das alte? Das hier hat 175mm.
> Soll auch noch in anderer Farbe kommen. Welche ist das hier? Bin leider rot-grün blind.


Es gab 2008 bereits ein Swoop mit 160mm. Das konnte man mit zugedrehter Plattform ganz gut auch als Tourenfully fahren, - bin allerdings nur bei Radon auf dem Hof gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (17. Mai 2012)

Das Slide 175 soll angeblich ab 13,5 kg starten, was aber sehr niedrig wäre, da das Slide AM 7.0 13 kg wiegt


----------



## Eisbein (17. Mai 2012)

da wird der rohrsatz dann wahrscheinlich der gleiche sein, von der wandstärke usw.

Was aber auch i.wie beängstigend ist mit so einem leichten rahmen rum zu ballern. 

65,5° Lenkwinkel FTW!!!
Würde mich nur intressieren ob die mit der 180er Fox oder 180er Totem gemessen sind. Denn die 180er Fox bauen ja nicht ganz so hoch.


----------



## siebenacht (8. Juni 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten zum dem Bike, hat es jemand vielleicht in Winterberg testen können??

So hier mal meine Wunschliste:
- Federweg vorne und hinten 180mm,
- schwarzer (bzw. neutraler) stabiler Rahmen, der auch mal einen Bikeparkbesuch mitmacht,
- Lenkwinkel 65,5 und Sitzwinkel 74
- Gabel: Fox 36 Talas 180 Fit RLC
- Dämpfer: Rockshox vivid air
- Laufradsatz: Spank Spike Race 28 EVO 2012 schwarz
- Bremsen: Avid Code R oder Elixir 7 oder die neue X0 Trail mit 200 vorne und 180 hinten
- Kurbel: Shimano Saint zweifach 36-22 oder SLX zweifach 36-22
- Schalthebel: Shimano XT 3x9
- Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint RD-M810, 9-speed
- Umwerfer: Shimano SLX FD-M665, 9-speed, 34,9mm Topswing
- Kassette: Shimano XT CS-M771, 9-speed 11-32
- Kette: Shimano CN-HG93
- Kettenführung Bionicon V3
- Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary trailstar 2,35 vorne und Hans Dampf hinten
- Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 60mm (bei Rahmengröße 18'')
- Lenker: Syntace Vector 7075
- Sattelstütze: Kindshock lev 150mm
- Steuersatz: Acros AiX-03 oder Cane Creek
- Griffe: Syntace moto

Gewicht könnte dann bei ca. 14,5 kg liegen.

Gruß 78


----------



## Themeankitty (8. Juni 2012)

Preise liegen bei 1999â¬-2699â¬ und 3299â¬ und Lieferbar ab November 2012 laut Bodo Probst


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Juni 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten zum dem Bike, hat es jemand vielleicht in Winterberg testen können??
> 
> So hier mal meine Wunschliste:
> ...
> ...


 
 Wunschdenken oder hast da schon was handfestes?

grüße
Robby


----------



## siebenacht (11. Juni 2012)

Nee nur wunschdenken, aber dass die da was verbessern müssen, sollte Bionicon inzwischen auch klar geworden sein, äh ... hoffe ich mal. Aber beim aktuellen Slide geht ja jetzt auch der Zug unter der Kettenstrebe lang, dann würde natürlich auch die V2 gehen.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (12. Juni 2012)

Heut auf Facebook - scheint das neue Swoop zu sein!!!!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (12. Juni 2012)

Steht da nicht Slide aufm Unterrohr? Is noch die Frage, wie sie die Modellpalette jetzt nennen wollen. Von der Farbgebung her isses ja quasi n Slide ED


----------



## siebenacht (12. Juni 2012)

Von der Farbgebung wird es nicht mein neues Bike.


----------



## Dusius (12. Juni 2012)

Ich finde die neuen Farben gar nich so übel, die 2012er Modelle fand ich eher langweilig


----------



## DannyCalifornia (12. Juni 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich finde die neuen Farben gar nich so übel, die 2012er Modelle fand ich eher langweilig



Geht mir genau so.. Fand 2012 nur das Freaky Green richtig geil! Und das Slide 10 war auch noch recht hübsch, die andern gefallen mir irgendwie nich so


----------



## Themeankitty (12. Juni 2012)

Ich find das raw/orange beim Swoop, wie beim Slide ED richtig gut, ist mal was anderes wie dieses schwarz und weiß, wobei ich es auch gut fände, wenn es in einer anderen Farbkombination käme, wie das grün/rot, welches die Farbe von Andi Sieber (Testpilot von Radon)für das Swoop ist.


----------



## forrestpump (13. Juni 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so.. Fand 2012 nur das Freaky Green richtig geil! Und das Slide 10 war auch noch recht hübsch, die andern gefallen mir irgendwie nich so


Das Slide 9.0 in freaky green war doch sofort ausverkauft - so hässlich kann's dann ja nicht gewesen sein...


----------



## filiale (13. Juni 2012)

Man sieht sich auf Dauer satt an der Farbe. Das ist Anfangs ganz schick, aber irgendwann kann man es selbst nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (13. Juni 2012)

forrestpump schrieb:


> Das Slide 9.0 in freaky green war doch sofort ausverkauft - so hässlich kann's dann ja nicht gewesen sein...



Hä? Und was hab ich geschrieben?


----------



## siebenacht (14. Juni 2012)

OK, Farbe ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich denke nur, es sollte für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei sein. 2012 gibt es das Slide ED nur in einer Farbe. Nicht jeder will so was auffälliges und im Übrigen ist Orange in Berlin die Farbe der Müllabfuhr und außerdem die Farbe des Nachbarlandes, das gestern verloren hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (16. Juni 2012)

Konnte heute in Willingen eine Runde drehen mit dem Swoop/slide175.Es war dieses grün-rote von der vorigen Seite,allerdings mit RP23.Ist wohl das Bike des Teamfahrers.Ich muss sagen,das Teil ist richtig gut.Konnte wg. meiner lädierten,operierten Schulter nur ne "erweiterte Parkplatzrunde" drehen,aber das war schon sehr geil.


----------



## Themeankitty (17. Juni 2012)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrichten/radon-ruestet-auf-super-enduro-swoop/a11889.html


----------



## Bimpi (22. Juni 2012)

schon wer gepostet das Bild?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juni 2012)

Ist das lackiert oder raw-alu-eloxiert?


----------



## Themeankitty (22. Juni 2012)

Müsste raw-alu eloxiert sein !


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juni 2012)

Das neue Swoop wird es in der Alu raw Version geben, diese ist lackiert...daneben wird es ein schwarz eloxiertes Modell geben.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Juni 2012)

YES! Schwarz! 
Verdammt. Mein Konto ist leer!


----------



## siebenacht (25. Juni 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das neue Swoop wird es in der Alu raw Version geben, diese ist lackiert...daneben wird es ein schwarz eloxiertes Modell geben.



Komplett schwarz eloxiert wär sehr geil , oder nur schwarzer Hauptrahmen mit andersfarbigem Hinterbau (z.B. Orange) ??


----------



## Bimpi (25. Juni 2012)

Ich wills in Giftgrün bitte!Hat auch beim AM 7.0 sehr gut ausgesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. Juni 2012)

Bimpi schrieb:


> Ich wills in Giftgrün bitte!Hat auch beim AM 7.0 sehr gut ausgesehen!



oder in grün - blau wie das neue slide


----------



## Bimpi (25. Juni 2012)

oder heissts dann doch swoop "there it is"


----------



## siebenacht (26. Juni 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> oder in grün - blau wie das neue slide



Soviel ich weiß, ist dies auch nur die Messefarbe. In Serie wird es anders aussehen und wohl leider auch ein anderer Steuersatz verbaut.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juni 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> In Serie wird es anders aussehen und wohl leider auch ein anderer Steuersatz verbaut.


Sowie auch leider wieder FOX-gelump verbaut wird. :/
Der Prototyp mit Vivid Air und Lyric, ... Hach.


----------



## siebenacht (26. Juni 2012)

Ja ein vivid wär richtig geil, aber Radon muss eben bei den günstigen Preisen auch auf die Abnahme von ihren Herstellern achten. Und Fox finde ich persönlich gut, vorallem bei den Federgabeln, ist eben auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Eisbein (26. Juni 2012)

monarch plus wäre meine wahl!

vivid ist schon wieder so schwer...


Weis man/RADON ob es auch nur den rahmen mit dämpfer geben wird?

Und hat man klären können ob die 65,5° Lenkwinkel mit der 170er oder der 180er gabel gemessen wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juni 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> vivid ist schon wieder so schwer...



200g zum Monarch+. Achgottchen. 

Bei dem Rad zählt doch nur eins. Funktion!


----------



## Eisbein (26. Juni 2012)

200g ist ne menge. 

hast du dein rad mal mehrere stunden getragen?

und ich denke der monarch plus geht gut genug für ein enduro und trifft auch eher den einsatzzweck. Ist ja kein freerider


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juni 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> 200g ist ne menge.


Ja sicher. Das ist der Unterschied eines schweren Vorbaus mit Alulenker gegen leichten Vorbau mit Carbonlenker.  Allerdings kein funktionaler Unterschied.



> hast du dein rad mal mehrere stunden getragen?


Ne, ich bin nicht so wirklich scharf auf Trageaktion. 



> und ich denke der monarch plus geht gut genug für ein enduro und trifft auch eher den einsatzzweck. Ist ja kein freerider


500hm auf Trails runter und die Dämpfung eines RP23, Monarch etc. ist dahin weil das Öl so heiß ist das es dünnflüssiger ist. Schon mal an die Kolbenstange gefasst? Klar, ist immer fraglich ob eher Trial oder "Bolzen".

Ein Monarch+ ist da sicher besser durch die größere Ölmenge, aber das "Hot Rod" vom Vivid soll sehr gut funktionieren.

PS: Ich finde die Bilder des Swoop mit dem RP23 immer zum Lachen. So was gehört definitiv nicht in so ein Rad, außer der Einsatzzweck ist verfehlt.


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juni 2012)

merkst du den unterschied?

ja ich hab durchaus schon eine warme kolbenstange erfühlt, aber noch keine unterschiede bemerkt auch bei >1000hm und schon garkein ausfall. Wobei ich das eh für fraglich halte, das jemand das am stück abfährt. Es sei denn es sind so S1 waldautobahnen mit vereinzelten wurzeln...

Und selbst wenn es einen spürbaren unterschied im kleinen Zeh gibt, finde ich das bei dem einsatzzweck verkraftbar. Denn es geht bei enduro nicht darum in der schnellsten zeit i.wie runter zu rauschen und sich unten zu beschweren: mensch, wenn jetzt das öl im dämpfer nicht so heiß geworden wäre, wäre ich vll. 10-12sekunden schneller gewesen...
Wenn man so denkt sollte man eh besser in den bikepark gehen und da dann mit einem richtigen panzer fahren. In der natur ist man mit der einstellung i.wie fehl am platz, weil dann danach die trails immer dementsprechend aussehen -> 


Ich denke das die überwiegende Kundschaft des Swoop den unterschied zwischen Monarch plus und vivid air nicht spüren und froh sind 200g einzusparen bzw. die in vernünftige reifen zu stecken...


aber gut ist halt geschmackssache.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Juni 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> merkst du den unterschied?


Zwischen einem warmen/heissen und kalten RP23? JA!

<100m treppenartiger Trail in der Pfalz reichen aus, das man die Kolbenstange gerade noch kurz ohne Handschuhe anfassen kann.

Man hat die Wahl oben 3-4 Klicks mehr Rebound rein zu drehen und damit gegen Ende kein springendes Rad zu haben oder oben nicht zu hoppeln und unten "keinen" Spaß mehr. Dummerweise kann man die Kompression nicht weiter zu drehen, die verschwindet mehr oder minder.



> Ich denke das die überwiegende Kundschaft des Swoop den unterschied zwischen Monarch plus und vivid air nicht spüren und froh sind 200g einzusparen bzw. die in vernünftige reifen zu stecken...
> 
> aber gut ist halt geschmackssache.


Jopp.

Bei M+ und Vivid wird der Unterschied vielleicht ok sein, aber ein Monarch oder RP23 gehört da einfach nicht dran.

Ich denke allerdings, das man dann über ein Slide nachdenken sollte. 150mm sind auch ein Wort und das ganze Stück ist deutlich leichter.

Das gut ist. Jeder kann es machen wie er mag und wenn er mit dem Bock nur zur Eisdiele fährt.

PS: Sind RubberQueen und breite Felgen sinnvoll?  JA! Andere fahren mit NobbyNics und haben deswegen schon 300g weniger am Rad. Ich könnts nicht verstehen.

Anders Thema:
@Radon: Mehr Infos zum Swoop! Ausstattung etc., wenigstens ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juni 2012)

nene, rubberqueen ist nicht sinnvoll. Die hat noch zu wenig grip 

vll. bin ich nicht feinfühlig genug, aber ich merk beim fahren kein unterschied. 222mm EBL mit 66mm Hub am Canyon Tork.

Vielleicht fahr ich heute mal das Slide ED von ner freundin. mit rp23


----------



## Themeankitty (27. Juni 2012)

Rubberqueen 2,4 ist genau richtig für´s Swoop !


----------



## Themeankitty (29. Juni 2012)

@Radon 
Bitte bitte mehr zu Aussattung etc.....


----------



## Icetiger212 (2. Juli 2012)

hoffentlich bleibt der Vivid Serie, weil RP23 hmm naja...


----------



## siebenacht (2. Juli 2012)

Leider nein, der vivid wird nicht im Serienbike verbaut sein, wie schon weiter oben beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (11. Juli 2012)

Weiß jemand wie der Sitzwinkel aussehen wird? 74-75° wären schön...


----------



## siebenacht (11. Juli 2012)

Der Sitzwinkel soll bei 74° liegen, wobei dies bei der neuen Konstruktion mit abgeknickten Sitzrohr nur ein gemessener Wert sein wird, d.h. gemessen in waagerechter Höhe Oberkannte Steuerrohr. Je weiter Du den Sattel rausziehst, um so flacher wird der tatsächliche Sitzwinkel. 

Übrigens: In der neuen Bike ist ein kleiner Testbericht, ist aber irgendwie alles- und nichtssagend. Ein größerer Testbericht wird dann wohl in der nächsten Freeride kommen. Na mal sehen.

Gruß 78


----------



## felt_rider (18. Juli 2012)

Wei0 jemand, wird das Bike dann schon im Oktober lieferbar oder nur bestellbar sein?


----------



## Beebob (3. August 2012)

Hallo...,
ich hatte das Glück auf dem Bike-Festival in Willingen schon mal das neue Slide 2013 und das Swoop 2013 beide in M probefahren fahren zu können.
Nach einem ausführlichen Gespräch mit Bodo Probst und einem Vertriebler von Radon hatte ich das Vergnügen zuerst das neue Slide und danach die absolute Endurowaffe Swoop auf der Freeridestrecke zu testen. Ich bin beide Bikes jeweils bis zum zweiten Einstieg der Freeridestrecke hochgefahren, um auch die Uphileigenschaften der Bikes zu testen. Das Slide hat einen steilen 74 grad Sitzwinkel und durch das geringere Gewicht gegenüber dem Swoop, ist es berghoch leicht zu fahren und man kann die volle Kraft aufs Pedal umsetzen. Auf der Freeridestrecke verhält es sich sehr ruhig und ausgewogen, was schon durch den flachen Lenkwinkel (für einem AM) und die schöne direkte Sitzposition entsteht. Der Hinterbau ist zwar straff, aber nicht zu hart für Bodenwellen und Spurrillen vor den Kurven, von denen es auf der FR-Strecke besonders im unteren Bereich jede Menge gibt. Es hat mich überrascht, wieviel Fun so ein AM auf dieser Strecke macht und wie schnell man damit sein kann.
Danach kam die absolute Überraschung das SWOOP.
Der Rahmen ist besonders am Hinterbau mehr in Richtung Enduro gegenüber dem Slide konstruiert. Die Wippe ist anders und auffallend, die Kettenstreben linke Seite und rechte Seite sind auf gleicher Höhe., dadurch ergibt sich eine gleichmäßige Belastung - besonders gut bei Sprüngen ins Flat.
Berghoch - kein Thema, zwar nicht ganz so leicht wie das Slide und auch der Sitzwinkel sind bei ausgezogener Stütze bestimmt keine 74 grad wie beim Slide, aber dennoch sind die Uphileigenschaften noch gut.
Absolut wendig und handlich auf der FR-Strecke, aber nicht dabei einen nervösen Eindruck zu hinterlassen beim Highspeed. Table und Bodenwellen nimmt das Bike so locker und easy, dass ich das Grinsen gar nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht bekam. Einfach Super das Bike.
An dem Tag bin ich noch andere Bikes zum Vergleich auf der Strecke gefahren, Trek Slash,Trek Remedy, Trek EX, YT und Specialized.
ABER das SWOOP hat mich am meisten begeistert - das könnte mein nächstes Bike werden. Lt. Radon - ich hoffe das ist jetzt OK - Radon?, wird es das Slide Anfang nächsten Jahres noch mit einer 34er Fox Gabel geben und es wird noch ein Bike mit der Radgr. 650 B angeboten.
Eine Slideversion mit ner 34er Gabel und 2-fach mit Bashgard als super Leichtenduro, dass könnte ich mir auch noch gut vorstellen.
So, ich hoffe das ich Euch meine Begeisterung für das neue SWOOP so einigermaßen rüber bringen konnte.


----------



## siebenacht (3. August 2012)

Na das hört sich doch jut an. Danke für den Bericht! Mit dem flacheren Sitzwinkel habe ich schon fast befürchtet, da das Sitzrohr durch den neuen Knick mehr nach hinten weggeht. Kommt eben darauf an, wie groß man ist, also wie weit man die Stütze rausziehen muss.

Mmm 650B könnte auch interessant sein.


----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2012)

also für alle die gern einen eher flacheren rahmen mögen und selbst recht groß sind, ein großer nachteil!

aber, abwarten und freuen


----------



## siebenacht (7. August 2012)

In der nächsten Freeride (Oktober) soll ein Testbericht zum Swoop 2013 sein. Na mal sehen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. August 2012)

In der nächsten Freeride ist tatsächlich ein Test zum Swoop drin. Erscheint am 10.10. Das Bike wird allerdings erst in 2013 lieferbar sein.


----------



## konamatze (13. August 2012)

Die Farben vom neuen Swoop gehen ja mal gar nicht.Alternativ wären doch Alu Raw(Slide ED 12) oder Schwarz mit Akzente.Da finde ich die Farben des Slide AM 150 noch besser,wenn auch nicht mein Geschmack.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. August 2012)

@konamatze:
Du hast scheinbar etwas falsch verstanden, die von dir vorgeschlagenen Farben sind exakt die des neuen Swoop.

RADON Team


----------



## konamatze (13. August 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @konamatze:
> Du hast scheinbar etwas falsch verstanden, die von dir vorgeschlagenen Farben sind exakt die des neuen Swoop.
> 
> RADON Team



Was ist mit dem Grün/Rot,abgebildet in der neuen Mounten Bike?
Da steht nix von anderen Farben.
Egal,mit Alu Raw ist das Teil bestellt
Edit:Habs gerade in der Seite vorher gelesen.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## siebenacht (13. August 2012)

Also komplett in schwarz oder komplett in Alu Raw, ohne andersfarbigen Hinterbau?

Dann werden wohl 2013 ein Alu Raw nach Wildau und ein schwarzes nach Berlin gehen und diese werden sich dann für gemeinsame Touren und Bikeparkbesuche treffen.

Gruß 78


----------



## konamatze (13. August 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Also komplett in schwarz oder komplett in Alu Raw, ohne andersfarbigen Hinterbau?
> 
> Dann werden wohl 2013 ein Alu Raw nach Wildau und ein schwarzes nach Berlin gehen und diese werden sich dann für gemeinsame Touren und Bikeparkbesuche treffen.
> 
> Gruß 78



Genau

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Holstenpils1 (13. August 2012)

Zitat:
Zitat von siebenacht  
Also komplett in schwarz oder komplett in Alu Raw, ohne andersfarbigen Hinterbau?

Dann werden wohl 2013 ein Alu Raw nach Wildau und ein schwarzes nach Berlin gehen und diese werden sich dann für gemeinsame Touren und Bikeparkbesuche treffen.

Gruß 78
Genau

Gruß Matze

ihr habt's ja gut   - Aber Pfingsten getrennte Zelte 

Sorry, musste sein


----------



## konamatze (13. August 2012)

Den trifft man auch überall

 Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (16. August 2012)

Das Rad sieht schon Sau geil aus, ist auf jedenfalls in meiner engeren Auswahl für Super Enduros.
Nur was mich Stört, soll da wirklich ein Float in ein  Super Enduro verbaut werden
Das wäre dann schon ziemlich unterdimensioniert, oder was mein ihr.
Der ist doch nur bis AM Brauchbar.
Gruß Aki


----------



## Wiepjes (16. August 2012)

konamatze schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Grün/Rot,abgebildet in der neuen Mounten Bike?
> Da steht nix von anderen Farben.
> Egal,mit Alu Raw ist das Teil bestellt
> Edit:Habs gerade in der Seite vorher gelesen.
> ...



Matze das sollte doch so aussehen, das grüne ist scheusslich!!!!:kotz:


----------



## Wiepjes (16. August 2012)

sorry


----------



## Wiepjes (16. August 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> sorry



Da wird gerade ein Film gedreht mit Andi Sieber und den Teamfahrern in den Alpen. Da ist das Swoop auch zu sehen. Finde das Swoop in raw aber Hammergeil!!!


----------



## siebenacht (16. August 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Das Rad sieht schon Sau geil aus, ist auf jedenfalls in meiner engeren Auswahl fÃ¼r Super Enduros.
> Nur was mich StÃ¶rt, soll da wirklich ein Float in ein  Super Enduro verbaut werden
> Das wÃ¤re dann schon ziemlich unterdimensioniert, oder was mein ihr.
> Der ist doch nur bis AM Brauchbar.
> GruÃ Aki


Das wird Radon hoffentlich getestet haben. Wenigstens gibt es ab 2013 bei Fox bessere Gleitlager an den DÃ¤mpfern, nicht mehr diese Uralttechnik, die sie schon seit mindestens 10 Jahren verbauen. 

Ansonsten passen jetzt doch auch andere DÃ¤mpfer mit AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter rein, z.B. der RS Vivid. Wenn der Fox Float Dir nicht passt, verkaufe ihn neu fÃ¼r 250-300 â¬ im Bikemarkt und hol Dir ein Vivid fÃ¼r 100-150 â¬ Aufschlag. Das Bike ist dann preislich immernoch gÃ¼nstig. Dies ist zumindest mein Plan.

GruÃ 78


----------



## siebenacht (16. August 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Da wird gerade ein Film gedreht mit Andi Sieber und den Teamfahrern in den Alpen. Da ist das Swoop auch zu sehen. Finde das Swoop in raw aber Hammergeil!!!



Das Schwarz sieht jut aus. Aber bestimmt ist ne orangene Kurbel verbaut, egal die und der orangene Vorbau von RF sind eh zu schwer und fliegen raus.
Gruß 78


----------



## xXSittiXx (16. August 2012)

Finde das Swoop doch besser als das neue 150 Slide Am 9.0, die Bilder sprechen echt für sich dann warte ich doch lieber bis es das Swoop gibt und kaufe mir das dann mit der Top-Ausstattung..


----------



## Deleted 235477 (16. August 2012)

Ich glaub ich Versuchs mal mit Monarch Plus, die 100g mehr kann ich noch verkraften.
Das schwarze ist klasse, mal schauen welches Modell das wird.


----------



## konamatze (16. August 2012)

Oder doch lieber Schwarz?
Sieht wirklich cool aus.
  Gruß Matze


----------



## DannyCalifornia (16. August 2012)

Ich find das Blau-Grüne eigentlich total geil, allerdings sieht das schwarze noch viel geiler aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (16. August 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich Versuchs mal mit Monarch Plus, die 100g mehr kann ich noch verkraften.
> ...



Wieso, der Vivid Air wiegt ca. 275g mehr als der Fox Float, dann einfach die schwere Atlas-Kurbel gegen eine getunte XT-Kurbel mit Bashguard (- ca. 150g) und den schweren RF-Vorbau gegen einen Syntace Megaforce 2 (-ca. 40g) austauschen und den 40g-schweren Spacer des FSA-Vorbaus rausnehmen (wird bestimmt wieder verbaut) und Gabel entsprechend kürzen und einen anderen Sattel nehmen, dann hat man ca. das gleiche Gewicht, denke ich mal. 

Naja wir werden sehen.

Gruß 78


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. August 2012)

Hi all
passt da auch ein Cane Creek DB Air rein?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Themeankitty (17. August 2012)

Also ich würde es besser finden, wenn Radon in den Swoop´s den RockShox Monarch Plus einbauen würden, und vielleicht auch mal RockShox Gabel, nicht immer nur das Fox Zeugs !


----------



## xXSittiXx (17. August 2012)

Ich sag jetzt mal so viel ich fahre an meinem ZR Race 6.0 eine Reba Rl und bin recht unzufrieden damit schlecht abzustimmen, eher unsensibel. Das ist bei meinem Onkel anders, der hat ein selbst aufgebautes Bike mit einer Fox Gabel die ist viel sensibler und besser abzustimmen ist jetzt meine meinung dazu. Viele Testberichte über Fox Federgabeln sprechen doch eigendlich für sich..


----------



## Deleted 235477 (17. August 2012)

@siebenacht
Njaj wen ich mich Richtig erinnere hat der Vivid Air kein Platform, und ich Fahr bestimmt 50% Touren.
Aber mal schauen was gewichtstechnisch noch geht wollte eigentlich nicht über 14,5Kg kommen.

@Themeankitty
Schön wäre Monarch Plus und Lyrik, aber nein immer der Fox scheiß.

@xXSittiXx
Von Qualität und Funktion unterscheiden sich Fox und RS wenig find ich.
Nur ist das P/L Verhältnis von Fox einfach nur schlecht.
Der service teuer und unfreundlich.
Die Ersatzteile von Fox sind extrem Teuer.
Zudem verfällt deine Garantie wenn du sie nicht im erste Jahr zu service bringst (Egal ob du nur 3mal gefahren bist)
Die Tuning Möglichkeiten sollen bei RS Gabeln besser sein.
Und bei der IBC Abstimmung ist Rausgekommen fast keiner mag FOX .
Das ist aber alles mein Persönliche Ansicht und Meinung
Gruß Aki


----------



## Wiepjes (17. August 2012)

Swoop in schwarz, keine Ahnung was für ein Modell


----------



## Themeankitty (17. August 2012)

@TeamAki

Du sprichtst mir aus der Seele 

Ich denke, das schwarze abgebildete Swoop mÃ¼sste das Modell fÃ¼r 2699 â¬ sein !
Das schwarze Swoop schau auf jeden Fall richtig geil aus


----------



## DannyCalifornia (17. August 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Swoop in schwarz, keine Ahnung was für ein Modell



Übertrieben geil!


----------



## Deleted 235477 (17. August 2012)

Mann Mann ist das Schwarze geil)
Aber die Kurbel passt ja mal sowas von nicht.
Hoffentlich wird das Schwarze das 2800 Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biofipps (18. August 2012)

Facebook: Bodo Probst: "Hallo versuch mal die Fragen zu Beantworten: Liefert. leider Anf. Jan. 3 Mod. 7.0 1999.- 8.0 2599.- 9.0 3299.- 7.0 Fox Van Fahrw. MT Bremsen SLX Schalt. Sun Laufr. 8.0 Fox Fahrw. Talas 180 Float CDT Adj. 216 X9 mit Atlas 22/32 The One Bremse DT E2000 Laufr. 9.0 Fox Talas 180 K Fit Float CDT Adj. K 216 The One Bremse XO mit Sixs 22/32 Havoc Laufr. Gewichte 14,8kg 14,2kg 13,8kg also mehr geht vor der Messe nicht Gruß Bodo Probst"

das teil gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. August 2012)

Also die Preise sind ja echt der Hammer.
Ich hatte ja noch das Vertride im Blick, aber das kostet mit Reverb ja 4000â¬ und nÃ¤chstes Jahr bestimmt 4200â¬.


----------



## Braunbaer (18. August 2012)

Die orangefarbene Kurbel und der Vorbau beißen sich mit dem Kashima-Gold, das geht ja mal garnicht. Ansonst aber geiles Bike, auch wenn 180mm ganz schön viel sind.


----------



## Themeankitty (18. August 2012)

Biofipps schrieb:


> Facebook: Bodo Probst: "Hallo versuch mal die Fragen zu Beantworten: Liefert. leider Anf. Jan. 3 Mod. 7.0 1999.- 8.0 2599.- 9.0 3299.- 7.0 Fox Van Fahrw. MT Bremsen SLX Schalt. Sun Laufr. 8.0 Fox Fahrw. Talas 180 Float CDT Adj. 216 X9 mit Atlas 22/32 The One Bremse DT E2000 Laufr. 9.0 Fox Talas 180 K Fit Float CDT Adj. K 216 The One Bremse XO mit Sixs 22/32 Havoc Laufr. Gewichte 14,8kg 14,2kg 13,8kg also mehr geht vor der Messe nicht Gruß Bodo Probst"
> 
> das teil gefällt mir richtig gut!



Danke, für die Infos


----------



## rider1970 (18. August 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Die orangefarbene Kurbel und der Vorbau beißen sich mit dem Kashima-Gold, das geht ja mal garnicht. Ansonst aber geiles Bike, auch wenn 180mm ganz schön viel sind.



Sehe ich genauso,Kashima und Rf-orange passt net wirklich.Ansonsten aber richtig geiles Bike,wenn´s bei den Preisen bleibt,seeeehr interessant.
Und aus eigener Erfahrung: No Rock Shox please!!!


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (19. August 2012)

swoop 7.0: fox van...
...das bedeutet dann keine federwegsverstellung, richtig?!??

mann, das wäre schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (19. August 2012)

JA, du hast bei Van keine Federwegsverstellung, da Stahfedergabel und Stahldämpfer


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (19. August 2012)

auf 85 kilo kann ich hochfuttern (wenn ich sie mittlerweile nicht schon habe). ich meinte eine federwegsreduzierung wie bei talas, 2-step und co.
ich würde das teil auch gerne für touren nutzen. aber 160mm-plus den berg hoch keulen???
dann muss ich vielleicht doch eher in richtung slide150 schielen. schade, ein bißchen mehr downhillreserven wäre mir lieber gewesen.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (19. August 2012)

puff....ein traum zerplatzt


----------



## Deleted 235477 (20. August 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4583042742240
Das 1999â¬ Modell, man das Orange ist echt HÃ¤sslich


----------



## tane (20. August 2012)

...ob wohl die sitzstreben vom neuen swoop auf das slide ED von 2012 passen??? die reifenfreiheit der originalen ist nämlich äußerst knapp, der winzigste seitenschlag & die fat alberts streifen...


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (20. August 2012)

meinst du den hinterbau?


----------



## tane (20. August 2012)

reifenfreiheit nzwischen den kettenstreben is groß genug - es ging nur um die sitzstreben...


----------



## xXSittiXx (20. August 2012)

Passt der Fat Albert da echt kaum drauf? Fahre selbst an meinem zr Race 6 von 2011 die Evolution's in 2,4 und da ist noch genügend Platz rundum. Steine schleifen nicht wenn sie zwischen den Noppen sind... alles Top.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. August 2012)

Ich find das Raw-Orange geil!


----------



## tane (20. August 2012)

hab mir unlängst einen winzigen seitenschlag eingehandelt, worauf die aussenstollen an der schweissnaht brücke/strebe ganz leicht zu schleifen begonnen haben - hab dann mit dem seitenschneider die aussenkanten der aussenstollen "bezwickt"
(das zentrieren der easton havocs is nicht ganz einfach, die speichen drehen sich ein - ich hab lieber die seitenschneideraktion gemacht als zu riskieren, eine speiche abzudrehen")
holt man sich auf tour einen nur etwas stärkeren seitenschlag steckt der fat albert jedenfalls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fa96 (20. August 2012)

hi 
ws fÃ¼r ein rad wÃ¼rdet ihr nehmen : 
das neue swoop 9.0 fÃ¼r 3300 â¬
das rose beef http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-beef-cake-fr-sl/aid:524599 
oder das canyon http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2576
Mein einsatzgebiet ist enduro und auch bikepark  nur ich h hab beim radon irgendwie wegen dem float bedenken und die anderen beiden haben ja beide fox dhx air 5.0 was ich denke schon besser geeignet ist oder ? 
mfg 
fabian


----------



## Horaff (21. August 2012)

...wird es eine Freigabe für das Slide 150 für 36er Gabeln geben? und ist das Sitzrohr ausgerieben das man eine normale Stütze komplett versenken kann? wird es ein Rahmenkit geben?


----------



## Themeankitty (21. August 2012)

Man kann eine 34 Gabel verbauen, dafür hat´s eine Freigabe !


----------



## Deleted 235477 (21. August 2012)

Die gleiche Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt.

Beef Cake:
-bereits ausverkauft
-keine variostÃ¼tze
-nur in schwarz schÃ¶n
-3fach Kurbel 
-Kein bashguard
- Mit variostÃ¼tze 4000â¬
+VariationsmÃ¶glichkeiten
+Gewicht mit  variostÃ¼tze etwa 13,6
-+SSV Spart man noch mal was, kann aber auch sein das es das Rad nimmer gibt

Vertride
-Mit variostÃ¼tze 4000â¬, nÃ¤chstes Jahr eher 4200
-keine variostÃ¼tze
-Carbonkurbeln ich mag kein Carbum
+Geile Farbe finde ich 
-+SSV Spart man noch mal was, kann aber auch sein das es das Rad nimmer gibt

Swoop
-Zu schwacher DÃ¤mpfer 
+Geiler rahmen ich liebe Viergelenker
+Preis mit 700â¬ lÃ¤sst sich noch einiges machen 
-+SSV Spart man noch mal was, kann aber auch sein das es das Rad nimmer gibt
Ich werde das fÃ¼r 2600â¬ Swoop Nehmen und es meinen Geschmack einfach anpassen


----------



## Themeankitty (21. August 2012)

Man kann ja den Fox Float CTD neu verkaufen, und sich fÃ¼r 100â¬ Aufpreis einen RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 kaufen !


----------



## Deleted 235477 (21. August 2012)

Genau das werde ich auch machen


----------



## morituri (21. August 2012)

Hat irgendwer Infos, welche verschiedenen Ausstattungen es geben wird?
Und hat das Swoop eine Bikepark freigabe?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (21. August 2012)

Biofipps schrieb:


> Facebook: Bodo Probst: "Hallo versuch mal die Fragen zu Beantworten: Liefert. leider Anf. Jan. 3 Mod. 7.0 1999.- 8.0 2599.- 9.0 3299.- 7.0 Fox Van Fahrw. MT Bremsen SLX Schalt. Sun Laufr. 8.0 Fox Fahrw. Talas 180 Float CDT Adj. 216 X9 mit Atlas 22/32 The One Bremse DT E2000 Laufr. 9.0 Fox Talas 180 K Fit Float CDT Adj. K 216 The One Bremse XO mit Sixs 22/32 Havoc Laufr. Gewichte 14,8kg 14,2kg 13,8kg also mehr geht vor der Messe nicht Gruß Bodo Probst"
> 
> das teil gefällt mir richtig gut!



Wäre Lächerlich wen es keine hätte.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (21. August 2012)

Ups


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fa96 (21. August 2012)

HI,
ich bin jetzt auch zu dem radon gekommen fÃ¼r 2600 â¬ da kann man noch weng varieiren  und bezÃ¼glich des float dÃ¤mpfers hab ich mich auf facebook einfach direkt an bodo probst gewendet  dessen antwort darauf war :
Hi ich habe den Andi Sieber in seinen SWOOP einen Float CDT Eingebaut und dieses Rad haben wir mehr Geschunden als je ein anderes Rad und hoffeendlich jedes andere SWOOP zum Bespiel Ã¼ber 20 DH Abfahrten Haltbarkeit kein Pr.

danach hab ich ihm noch gefragt ob nÃ¤chstes jahr ein 190mm rad kommt, worauf er noch nicht geantwortet hat :/


----------



## Deleted 235477 (21. August 2012)

Die werden auch kaum sagen, Ja der Float ist zu schwach bau lieber einen anderen ein.
Aber mal schauen.
Naja 20 Abfahrten hat man in 2-3Tagen und was ist dann.


----------



## fa96 (21. August 2012)

ja da hast du schon recht aber mal ehrlich ?? würden sie ihn echt einbauen wenn er da fehl am platz wäre ??


----------



## Deleted 235477 (22. August 2012)

Naja der Dämpfer ist von Fox aus bis AM Freigegeben. 
Also wen man das Rad auch so nutzt passt der schon.
Ich denke wers mit dem Rad krachen lassen will braucht einen härteren Dämpfer.
Ich finde es komisch da man fast den Gleichen Dämpfer in einen CC Fliege einbaut wie in ein Super Enduro, Oder täusche ich mich da.

Den Dämpfer Tauschen ist ja nicht all zu schwer 

Nichtsdestotrotz ist das swoop ein Ultra Geiles Bike, und ich würde sagen das Beste super Enduro 2013.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. August 2012)

Horaff schrieb:


> ...wird es eine Freigabe für das Slide 150 für 36er Gabeln geben? und ist das Sitzrohr ausgerieben das man eine normale Stütze komplett versenken kann? wird es ein Rahmenkit geben?



Wegen der Freigabe für 36er Gabeln müssen wir nachhaken. Info asap.
Das Sitzrohr ist nicht komplett ausgerieben, die Stütze ist nicht komplett versenkbar...dafür bringen wir jedes Swoop mit versenkbarer Reverb Stütze. 

In den Bikepark darf man mit dem Swoop....


----------



## Icetiger212 (27. August 2012)

ich will a wieder n Swoop, der Vorgänger war schon geil!!!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (28. August 2012)

http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Das...nd-Swoop-175/ba1c707e60d7a662ca3e3c2f3e2d8dbe

Ja wir warten alle sehsüchtig


----------



## rider1970 (29. August 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Naja der Dämpfer ist von Fox aus bis AM Freigegeben.
> Also wen man das Rad auch so nutzt passt der schon.
> Ich denke wers mit dem Rad krachen lassen will braucht einen härteren Dämpfer.
> Ich finde es komisch da man fast den Gleichen Dämpfer in einen CC Fliege einbaut wie in ein Super Enduro, Oder täusche ich mich da.
> ...



Was verstehst du unter"richtig krachen"??
Wen du regelmässig im Park bist,hohe Drops springst usw. ist das Swoop wohl eher nix für dich-da würde ich mir was stabileres besorgen. Ich sehe das Swoop eher als Allrounder mit Reserven fürs Grobe,das Rad ist dafür vom Rahmen und Austattung her ausgerichtet und nicht für reines Parkgeballer


----------



## DannyCalifornia (29. August 2012)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter"richtig krachen"??
> Wen du regelmässig im Park bist,hohe Drops springst usw. ist das Swoop wohl eher nix für dich-da würde ich mir was stabileres besorgen. Ich sehe das Swoop eher als Allrounder mit Reserven fürs Grobe,das Rad ist dafür vom Rahmen und Austattung her ausgerichtet und nicht für reines Parkgeballer



Dafür gibts ja das Slide DH, oder?


----------



## Themeankitty (29. August 2012)

Naja das Swoop hat eine Bikepark Freigabe, da hat meiner Meinung nach der Fox Float nix zu suchen !


----------



## DannyCalifornia (29. August 2012)

Das Slide hat auch ne Bikeparkfreigabe. Hat da der Float dann auch nix zu suchen? Ach das Stage hat übrigens auch eine... Selbe Frage?!


----------



## Themeankitty (29. August 2012)

Slide und Stage haben keine Bikeparkfreigabe 
Wär hat dir diesen Käse in deinen Kopf gesetzt ?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (29. August 2012)

Moment isch suchä, bin ich da grad so komplett aufm falschen Dampfer?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (29. August 2012)

Hm, ich finds jetzt grade nich. Ich war der Meinung, ich hätte das mal auf der Radon HP gelesen. Wenn dem nicht so ist, hab ich nichts gesagt


----------



## Themeankitty (29. August 2012)

Es kann schon sein das Radon sagt, daß es Bikepartauglich ist, das bezieht sich aber eher auf den Rahmen.
Kann schon sein das der Float 20 mal Bikeparkt überlebt, aber is trozdem dafür nicht geeignet !


----------



## DannyCalifornia (29. August 2012)

Naja, davon war ja nicht die Rede. Aber du meintest ja, das Bike hat Parkfreigabe und somit ist nen Float quatsch. Und das widerum fand ich quatsch  Grade weil sich die Freigabe ja hauptsächlich auf den Rahmen bezieht. Mein AMR hat auch ne Freigabe und der Float eignet sich aber hervorragend für das Bike..

naja, just my 2 cents..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (29. August 2012)

Du kannst ja mal schauen, wie viele mit dem Float im Bikepark fahren 
Ich find das Swoop super, bis auf den Fox Float, aber den kann man ja gegen einen Monarch RC 3 Plus austauschen


----------



## konamatze (30. August 2012)

Alle Slids haben nach Radon Aussage eine Bikeparkfreigabe.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. August 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal schauen, wie viele mit dem Float im Bikepark fahren


Du verstehst mich falsch  Ich wollte sagen, nur weil ein Bike eine Bikeparkfreigabe hat, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass man es ausschließlich oder auch nur überwiegend, ja wenn sogar überhaupt dort bewegt. 

Und wer es denn doch tut, kann ja, wie du sagtest, den Dämpfer ersetzen.



> Alle Slids haben nach Radon Aussage eine Bikeparkfreigabe.


Dann war ich also doch richtig dran?!


----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. August 2012)

Wen ich mich recht erinnere wurde die Frage schon mal auf FB gestellt:
Frage: Hat das Slids ein Bikepark Freigabe.
Antwort: Nein dafür haben wir das Swoop.




Wie bereits erwähnt hat der Dämpfer von Fox aus ein Freigabe bis AM.
Ist aus meiner Sicht an einem Super Enduro einfach fehl am Platzt.
Den wer sich so ein Rad kauft wird wohl schon mal härter Rangehen. 

An meinen Pitch ist der auch verbaut, ist ein guter Dampfer.
Aber das ist auch schon das obere ende für den Dämpfer (mein gefühl)


----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. August 2012)

Das schwarze ist das Top Modell


----------



## konamatze (30. August 2012)

Wen ich mich recht erinnere wurde die Frage schon mal auf FB gestellt:
Frage: Hat das Slids ein Bikepark Freigabe.
Antwort: Nein dafür haben wir das Swoop.




Da würde ich aber mal nachfragen,hier im Forum gab es definitiv eine andere Aussage.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## bonnz (31. August 2012)

Swoop 7.0:

Fox VAN Fahrwerk, Easton Anbauteilen, Reverb StÃ¼tze, Shimano SLX Komponenten und SUN Laufradsatz fÃ¼r 1999,-â¬

Swoop 8.0:

Fox 36 Talas 180 R O/B Federgabel, Fox Float CTD Adjust BV DÃ¤mpfer, Syntace Anbauteile, SRAM X.9 Komponenten, DT E200 Laufradsatz fÃ¼r 2599,-â¬

Swoop 9.0:

Fox 36 Talas 180 RC2 Fit mit Kashima Beschichtung, Fox Float CTD Adjust BV DÃ¤mpfer ebenfalls mit Kashima Beschichtung, Easton Havoc Laufradsatz, Syntace Anbauteilen, Reverb StÃ¼tze, SRAM XO Komponenten und The One Bremse fÃ¼r 3299,-â¬

Das gÃ¼nstigste Swoop hat also ne Stahlfeder drin .....

Was sagt Ihr denn so zu den Modellen? Ich bin von der Farbwahl ein bissl enttÃ¤uscht, optisch gefÃ¤llt mir das Slide viel besser also diese eher langweilige Farbgebung vom Swoop


----------



## rider1970 (31. August 2012)

Ich finde die "eher langweilige Farbgebung" super, schön dezent und gut aufeinander abgestimmt-ist halt Geschmackssache

Zur Dämpfergeschichte: auch ich denke das der Float nicht unbedingt erste Wahl ist,allerdings sehe ich das Swoop auch eher als Allrounder ala Scott GeniusLt usw.-und da passt er dann wieder.Ich würde ihm eine Chance geben, ansonsten verkaufen und sich den (für jeden passenden) holen


----------



## unixgeek (31. August 2012)

Ich muss voranschicken, dass ich keine Ahnung von Dämpfern usw. habe, aber was "passt" denn an dem Float (oder eben nicht)? Nicht für die härtere Gangart geeignet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2012)

Exakt, der Float ist von XC bis All Mountain von Einsatzgebiet her geeignet, aber ab Enduro gibt´s ja den Fox DHX oder von RockShox den Monarch Plus RC 3 
Ich finde das eloxierte Schwarze mit oranger Kurbel sieht verdammt geil aus


----------



## unixgeek (31. August 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Ich finde das eloxierte Schwarze mit oranger Kurbel sieht verdammt geil aus



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.

Schade, dass die neuen Räder noch nicht verfügbar sind. Ich will mir bald ein neues zulegen und möchte aber noch den Sept. und Okt. zum Fahren ausnutzen.
Muss ich mir wohl doch ein Ant kaufen


----------



## siebenacht (31. August 2012)

Ist eben wirklich Geschmackssache. Die orange Kurbel und den orangen Vorbau sowie die orangen Akzente finde ich schrecklich. Die auf den Videos zur Messe dargestellten Modelle entsprechen auch nicht den beschriebenen Ausstattungen. 

Vermutlich hat das Swoop einen für mich entscheidenen Ausstattungsfehler, nämlich eine Zweifachkurbel mit 32/22 und den passenden Umwerfer dazu. Ein Direktmountumwerfer ist zwar sehr gut, aber es gibt wohl keinen Zweifach-Direktmountumwerfer für eine Kurbel mit 36/22-Kettenblättern, oder? Und ob der neue SLX-Umwerfer (eigentlich für 38/24) auch für 36/22 passt, ist fraglich.
Naja wir werden sehen, wenn die Ausstattung der Bikes endlich mal genauer angegeben wird.
Gruß 78


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2012)

Bei Swoop 8.0 haben sie einfach das schwarze 9.0 gezeigt, sonst hat´s gepasst


----------



## Deleted 235477 (31. August 2012)

Mich würde echt mal interessieren, welche Farbe das 8.0 jetzt hat.
Die sollen endlich mal mit allen Infos raus rücken, dieses Lückenhafte nach und nach nervt langsam.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (31. August 2012)

Mich würde echt mal interessieren, welche Farbe das 8.0 jetzt hat.
Die sollen endlich mal mit allen Infos raus rücken, dieses Lückenhafte nach und nach nervt langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. September 2012)

Man seid ihr ungeduldig, als ob das Leben davon abhängt. Auf 1-2 Wochen kommt es doch gar nicht an,völlig egal. Später heißt es dann das sich die Lieferung bis November hinzieht und bestellt wird trotzdem. Da sagt dann auch keiner mehr was wenn es 2 Wochen länger dauert.

Das Marketing ist schon bewußt so ausgelegt, dass die Leute immer neugieriger werden, weil tröpfchenweise die Infos eintrudeln.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (1. September 2012)

Die sollen doch erst ab Jan-Feb lieferbar sein.
Und ich findes nerfig das rumgetröpfel


----------



## Wiepjes (1. September 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Die sollen doch erst ab Jan-Feb lieferbar sein.
> Und ich findes nerfig das rumgetröpfel



Schau mal auf die Eurobike News oder facebook, da sind die Ausstattungen mit Videos drin. Ich will mir das Swoop für 3299,- in raw-orange bestellen und hab das vorgeordert für Anfang Oktober, aber die Aussage ist klar: 1.ter Liefertermin Herbst begrenzte Stückzahl, 2.ter Liefertermin März. Wer nicht vorordert, kein Bike (wahrscheinlich).


----------



## Deleted 235477 (1. September 2012)

Hab ich schon gesehen .
Was mich so nervt ist, einmal wird das schwarze als Top Model angeboten jetzt das raw-orange.
Ich hoff das Grün-Rote wird das 8.0


----------



## Wiepjes (1. September 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gesehen .
> Was mich so nervt ist, einmal wird das schwarze als Top Model angeboten jetzt das raw-orange.
> Ich hoff das Grün-Rote wird das 8.0



Hoff das grüne wird ein YT


----------



## Deleted 235477 (1. September 2012)

YT industries???


----------



## Themeankitty (1. September 2012)

Das grün-rote wird´s nicht in Serie geben, daß ist das Testbike von Andi Sieber !
Das Swoop wird´s doch in jeder Aussattung in den 2 Farbvarianten Raw-Orange und schwarz Eloxiert geben, oder ?


----------



## Eisbein (1. September 2012)

hat jemand was von einem rahmen kit gelesen? 

aber mit dem abgeknickten sattelrohr und dem daraus resultierenden flachen winkel ist der rahmen für mich eh FAST gestorben...
Warum kann man das nicht durchgehend steil machen, dann hat man halt 75 oder 76°, ja und?! In den gefilden wo das rad hingehört gehts eh entweder nur steil berg auf oder berg ab...


----------



## tr8enduro (2. September 2012)

Hallo, 

bin neu hier und wollte mal so ein paar Sachen zum neuen 2013 swoop von Radon wissen.
Ich überlege mir das swoop 7.0 zu kaufen. Ist vom preis her noch in Ordnung und die Komponenten sind ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Nur die Farbe ist nicht ganz so meins.
Kann man damit auch mal paar längere Touren machen, so bis 60 km? Mit 14 kg geht das denke ja noch. Wohne im Sauerland, hier ist das ja schon ganz schön hügelig. Kann man damit auch mal im bikepark fahren ohne Angst zu haben das was kaputt geht? Würde wenn nach winterberg in den bikepark und dann da auch mal die Downhill fahren, geht das ohne das man aufpassen muss? Ist ganz in meiner Nähe.

Gibt es noch andere Bikes die in der Preisklasse liegen und das selbe drauf haben? 

Danke schonmal für Antworten !


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. September 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Das grün-rote wird´s nicht in Serie geben, daß ist das Testbike von Andi Sieber !
> Das Swoop wird´s doch in jeder Aussattung in den 2 Farbvarianten Raw-Orange und schwarz Eloxiert geben, oder ?




Das were neu, sonst hatten sie pro Modell nur eine Farbe.
Grün-rot were schon geil, aber das beste gibt's wieder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. September 2012)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin neu hier und wollte mal so ein paar Sachen zum neuen 2013 swoop von Radon wissen.
> Ich überlege mir das swoop 7.0 zu kaufen. Ist vom preis her noch in Ordnung und die Komponenten sind ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Nur die Farbe ist nicht ganz so meins.
> ...



Du kannst dir das 7.0 kaufen für 1999 das wiegt dann noch 14,7kg, und ist bei dem Gewicht noch Touren tauglich.
Für den Park ist es auch Freigegeben.
Was leichter bekommst du für das Geld nicht.
Du kannst noch bei Canyon schauen.


----------



## tr8enduro (2. September 2012)

Danke, 
hab mir das hier schon etwas durchgelesen und es wird viel darüber diskutiert, dass der Dampfer nicht sehr bikepark tauglich ist. 
Da ich nicht sonderlich schwer bin und auch nur so Ca. 3-4 mal im Jahr in den bikepark fahre, ist es da notwendig noch auf einen anderen Dampfer umzusteigen?


----------



## FallobstFN (2. September 2012)

Laut Aussage von Bodo Probst auf der Eurobike wird es die beiden unteren Modelle ausschließlich in raw/ orange geben.
Das Top-Modell kommt in schwarz (ob noch eine andere Farbe weiß ich nicht)
Wie schon erwähnt wird das Orange der Kurbel und des Hinterbaus+Decals vorne noch angeglichen.


----------



## Wiepjes (2. September 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Du kannst dir das 7.0 kaufen für 1999 das wiegt dann noch 14,7kg, und ist bei dem Gewicht noch Touren tauglich.
> Für den Park ist es auch Freigegeben.
> Was leichter bekommst du für das Geld nicht.
> Du kannst noch bei Canyon schauen.



Hab gehört Canyon soll 2013 20%-30% teurer sein als Radon.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. September 2012)

Naja wird eh in absehbarer zeit umlackiert .
Das slide hat so geile Farb Kombis, und swoop kommt mit Orange na toll(ich weis Geschmacksache)
Mal schauen ob das wieder so ein Flop wird wie das slide Ed.


Canyon war dieses Jahr schon teuerer, wird nächstes Jahr bestimmt nicht billiger.


----------



## Themeankitty (2. September 2012)

Das ist doch mal wieder typisch,warum gibt´s das schwarz bitte nur in der Topversion, um die Kunden zu ärgern?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. September 2012)

Die haben nichts aus letzten Jahr gelernt, das Orange mögen einfach viele nicht.
Naja mal schauen ob das IBC Bike eine Park Freigabe bekommt.

Mein Interesse am am swoop wird immer kleiner.
Auch wegen der nervigen Info Politik von Radon.


----------



## tr8enduro (2. September 2012)

Ich hoffe auch das Radon das 7.0 noch in schwarz oder einer anderen neutralen Farbe bringt. Aber ich glaube besseres Preis/Leistung Verhältnis Gibts bei kaum einem anderen Hersteller .

Kann man mit dem fox Dämpfer beim 7.0 ohne Bedenken eininge male in den bikepark oder sollte man lieber auf einen anderen umsteigen?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (2. September 2012)

Das geht auf jeden Fall problemlos. Wenn du nicht dauernd dort unterwegs bist. Musst halt evtl. bissl mehr Luft rein lassen und es gibt sicherlich andere Dämpfer, die da dann ne bessere Performance liefern. Aber für, wie du sagst, 3-4mal im Jahr in den Bikepark brauchts nix anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr8enduro (2. September 2012)

Dann wirds vielleicht bald bestellt  
Weiß einer wann Radon die genauen Infos auf die Radon Website stellen will ? bis jetzt gibst ja noch keine genauen Infos ..


----------



## Wiepjes (2. September 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Naja wird eh in absehbarer zeit umlackiert .
> Das slide hat so geile Farb Kombis, und swoop kommt mit Orange na toll(ich weis Geschmacksache)
> Mal schauen ob das wieder so ein Flop wird wie das slide Ed.
> 
> ...



War letzte Woche im Laden, die ED sind aber fast ausverkauft und die gefielen mir gar nicht, also wirklich Geschmacksache. Das Swoop soll aber im orange noch angepasst werden. Das schwarze war leider nicht da, war unterwegs zur Messe, ist aber ab morgen da und kann man Probefahren.
Ich finde aber auch  die neuen Slides irre geil. Das aus dem Video mit dem roten Hinterbau 10.0 mit den Carbon DT da passt der Slogan: Slide dir einen bis es swoopt.


----------



## Wiepjes (2. September 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Das geht auf jeden Fall problemlos. Wenn du nicht dauernd dort unterwegs bist. Musst halt evtl. bissl mehr Luft rein lassen und es gibt sicherlich andere Dämpfer, die da dann ne bessere Performance liefern. Aber für, wie du sagst, 3-4mal im Jahr in den Bikepark brauchts nix anderes.



Ich glaub die ganze Bikepark Diskussion ist ein bisschen irreführend. Viel glauben hier, dass sie bei einer Bikeparkfreigabe Gewährleistung bei Fahrfehlern auf den Rahmen haben???? Wer schräg aufkommt oder zu hoch jumpt, der fährt den Rahmen und Dämpfer klein. Dass ist so, als ob du auf der Nordschleife deine neue Karre in die Leitplanke semmelst.


----------



## tr8enduro (3. September 2012)

Ich werde daraus nicht schlau. Die einen sagen geht in Ordnung mit dem Swoop in den Bikepark und andere wiederum, dass man sich damit alles kaputt fährt.
Hätte gerne mal noch mehr Meinungen und was Radon-Bikes dazu sagt.


----------



## Themeankitty (3. September 2012)

Ich hab Bodo Probst extra angeschrieben und er sagt, dass das Swoop eine Bikepark Freigabe hat !


----------



## Deleted 235477 (3. September 2012)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Ich werde daraus nicht schlau. Die einen sagen geht in Ordnung mit dem Swoop in den Bikepark und andere wiederum, dass man sich damit alles kaputt fährt.
> Hätte gerne mal noch mehr Meinungen und was Radon-Bikes dazu sagt.



Wie bereits gesagt Radon wird nicht sagen, der Dämpfer ist nicht fürs Rad geeignet wen sie ihn verbauen.

Von Fox ist der Dämpfer bis AM freigegeben, das ist ein Tatsache.
Was der Dämpfer in einem Super enduro macht Kp.
Ich denke um Gewicht zu sparen.

Der Dämpfer ist zwar solide wird aber bei häufigen BP Einsatz schlap machen.
Ich hab ihn am Pitch und mehr sollt man ihm auch nicht zumuten find ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (4. September 2012)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Ich werde daraus nicht schlau. Die einen sagen geht in Ordnung mit dem Swoop in den Bikepark und andere wiederum, dass man sich damit alles kaputt fährt.
> Hätte gerne mal noch mehr Meinungen und was Radon-Bikes dazu sagt.



Wenn du es nicht kannst, dann fährst du es kaputt...zwangsläufig


----------



## tr8enduro (4. September 2012)

Bin ja jetzt auch nicht so der übelste Downhill Freak und fahren jedes Wochenende in den bikepark. 3-4 mal im Jahr fahre ich wenn überhaupt nur dahin. Und der beste bin ich auch nicht dass ich in Rekordzeit dadurch Bretter , mache das nur aus Spaß und ich finde dafür muss man sich nicht extra noch ein Downhill bike kaufen.
Aber ihr meint ja, dass der Dampfer nicht dafür geeignet ist, sollte man dann einen anderen verbauen? oder lohnt sich das nicht? Gibt es bessere, die dann genauso auf Touren funktionieren, als auch im Bikepark Spaß machen ? kommt dann natürlich noch immer auf den preis an ..


----------



## Themeankitty (4. September 2012)

Ich werde mir, falls es das Swoop wird, den RockShox Monarch Plus RC 3 einbauen, mit dem kann man auch mal Freeride/Downhill Strecken gut fahren


----------



## bonnz (4. September 2012)

Is doch aber Mist, dass man bei einem neuen Bike erstmal noch was tauschen muss (was nebenbei bemerkt auch keine 100 kostet), bevor man es für den angedachten Verwendungszweck auch verwenden kann.

Allem Anschein nach ist das bei Radon aber auch bekannt, sonst hätte man doch im 7.0 keinen Fox Van eingebaut, oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## Themeankitty (4. September 2012)

Wenn man den Fox Float neu fÃ¼r 200 â¬ verkauft, zahl man auf den Monarch Plus DÃ¤mpfer lediglich 100-150â¬ drauf !


----------



## Robby2107 (4. September 2012)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Bin ja jetzt auch nicht so der übelste Downhill Freak und fahren jedes Wochenende in den bikepark. 3-4 mal im Jahr fahre ich wenn überhaupt nur dahin. Und der beste bin ich auch nicht dass ich in Rekordzeit dadurch Bretter , mache das nur aus Spaß und ich finde dafür muss man sich nicht extra noch ein Downhill bike kaufen.
> Aber ihr meint ja, dass der Dampfer nicht dafür geeignet ist, sollte man dann einen anderen verbauen? oder lohnt sich das nicht? Gibt es bessere, die dann genauso auf Touren funktionieren, als auch im Bikepark Spaß machen ? kommt dann natürlich noch immer auf den preis an ..


 
Oftmals ist es aber genau das, was ein Rad dann besonders beansprucht. Denn alles was der Fahrer mangels Erfahrung/Können nicht abfedert, muß das Rad übernehmen.


----------



## bonnz (4. September 2012)

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, das Alutech Fanes (bei vielen DAS Enduro schlechthin!) ist selbst in der 3.0 V.2-F X.0 Version (immerhin 4000,-) mit einem Fox Float ausgestattet und wurde in der aktuellen Mountainbike als Testsieger gekürt.

Also so schlecht kann doch der Float gar nicht sein ......


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. September 2012)

Ne Weile (wirklich nicht weit, 100hm langen locker) geballert. Das Öl wird heiß. Die Dämpfung ist dahin. Was will man damit? Nichts.

Wenn so ein Rad so bewegt wird wie gewollt, braucht's 'nen Dämpfer mit Piggy für mehr Öl.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. September 2012)

Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an der Webseite. Die neuen Räder werden nun nach und nach online gestellt.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (4. September 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an der Webseite. Die neuen Räder werden nun nach und nach online gestellt.




Mir würde das Swoop reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (4. September 2012)

Gabel ist bei Fox im DH Bereich angesiedelt.
Dämpfer bei AM.
Der gesunde Menschenverstand dürfte doch jeden sagen das man nicht in einer CC Fliege den fast gleichen Dämpfer Fahren kann wie bei einen Super enduro.

Ich fahr doch auch nicht mit einer Reba im Park.

Wer nur Touren mit dem bike fahren will ist bestimmt Glücklich damit, sollte sich aber dann eher das Slide holen.


----------



## Wiepjes (4. September 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Gabel ist bei Fox im DH Bereich angesiedelt.
> Dämpfer bei AM.
> Der gesunde Menschenverstand dürfte doch jeden sagen das man nicht in einer CC Fliege den fast gleichen Dämpfer Fahren kann wie bei einen Super enduro.
> 
> ...



Was soll eigentlich ein Slide im Bikepark? Es ist doch ein Allmountain. Dafür ist doch eindeutig das Swoop entwickelt worden, und Bodo Probst meint, dass im Frühjahr noch ein 190er und ein 210er kommt.


----------



## konamatze (4. September 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich ein Slide im Bikepark? Es ist doch ein Allmountain. Dafür ist doch eindeutig das Swoop entwickelt worden, und Bodo Probst meint, dass im Frühjahr noch ein 190er und ein 210er kommt.



Ich fahr hin und wieder mal Freeride oder auch im Park mit dem ED,macht sich super.Man hat nicht das Gefühl das Bike wäre Überfordert.Natürlich ist es durch seinen Federweg etwas eingeschränktaber ansonsten kein Problem.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Themeankitty (4. September 2012)

konamatze schrieb:


> Ich fahr hin und wieder mal Freeride oder auch im Park mit dem ED,macht sich super.Man hat nicht das Gefühl das Bike wäre Überfordert.Natürlich ist es durch seinen Federweg etwas eingeschränktaber ansonsten kein Problem.
> 
> Gruß Matze



Kann ich mit dem Slide AM nur bestätigen


----------



## siebenacht (5. September 2012)

Also nun lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Klar wäre ein RS Vivid Air der bessere Dämpfer für das Swoop. Der Fox Float wirds aber auch überleben, wenn man mal in den Bikepark fährt bzw. das Bike etwas härter rannimmt. Ick hatte beim ED auch bei längeren anspruchsvollen Abfahrten keine Probleme mit dem Dämpfer.


konamatze schrieb:


> Ich fahr hin und wieder mal Freeride oder auch im Park mit dem ED,macht sich super.Man hat nicht das Gefühl das Bike wäre Überfordert.Natürlich ist es durch seinen Federweg etwas eingeschränktaber ansonsten kein Problem.
> 
> Gruß Matze


Kann ick auch bestätigen.

Ist eben ein Super-Enduro und kein Big-Bike. Wer ständig durch den Bikepark schrädern will, sollte sich etwas anderes kaufen. Zum Enduro gehört eben auch das Hochfahren und da ist ein leichterer Dämpfer besser. Und mal ehrlich, der Fox Float wird ja auch mit Einbaulänge 216mm und 63er Hub verkauft und dieser auch im Swoop verbaut. Dieser wird wohl auch nicht für ein CC-Bike gedacht sein. Allmountain ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. 

Dass eine 180er Federgabel nicht in ein CC-Bike gehört (noch nicht, vielleicht 2020) ist doch wohl klar. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man mit einer 180er Federgabel keinen Marathon fahren könnte.

Gruß 78


----------



## Deleted 235477 (5. September 2012)

Kann mir vielleicht einer mal helfen, hab gerade auf FB das hier Gelesen.


Aussage von Radon: Tschüss - schönen Abend.
Wir sind im Bikepark Slides jagen. 

Frage Unbekannt1: Hat das Slide jetzt eine Bikepark Freigabe?????

Antwort Unbekannt2: Hat ja.. nur wie schon mehrfach diskutiert bei Sprüngen etc reicht der dämpfer im Hinterbau nicht aus und daher greift die garantie da nicht. Nur der Rahmen ist bedingt Parktauglich

Antwort Unbekannt1:Falsch! Swoop hat gleichen Dämpfer und Park-Freigabe

Antwort Bodo: Der Swoop hat nicht den gleichen Dämpfer: Slide 150 Länge 200/57 mit einer Übers. Anfang 2,8 Ende 2,75 Swoop 175 Länge 216/63 mit einer Übers. Anfang 2,95 Ende 2,5 und einen Set-Up.

Das heißt doch jetzt das der Gleich Dämpfer (Material Standfestigkeit u.s.w) nur weil er etwas mehr material hat Park tauglich ist oder verstehe ich das was Falsch????


----------



## Wiepjes (5. September 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht einer mal helfen, hab gerade auf FB das hier Gelesen.
> 
> 
> Aussage von Radon: Tschüss - schönen Abend.
> ...



1. Warum sollte ein Fox Dämpfer mit 175mm nicht Endurotauglcih sein?
2. was bedeutet das Synonym Bikepark? Bedeutet dass, das irgendwelche hirnlosen Teenies und Stümper ihre Bikes mangels fehlender Technik zerlegen können?
3. Sollte man den Herrn Probst hier mal öfters zu Wort bitten, da sich hier ja anscheinend viele selbsternannte Fahrwerksgurus und Konstrukteure rumtummeln.
4. Mir persönlich wären bei Fragen, die zwangsläufig aufkommen, Antworten von entsprechenden Verantwortlichen lieber als die ganzen geseichten Ratschläge und Panikmachereien.


----------



## greg12 (5. September 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hat jemand was von einem rahmen kit gelesen?
> 
> aber mit dem abgeknickten sattelrohr und dem daraus resultierenden flachen winkel ist der rahmen für mich eh FAST gestorben...
> Warum kann man das nicht durchgehend steil machen, dann hat man halt 75 oder 76°, ja und?! In den gefilden wo das rad hingehört gehts eh entweder nur steil berg auf oder berg ab...



weil dann das oberrohr unnatürlich kurz wird. siehe ehem. trek scratch.. steiler sw, kurzes oberrohr. auch nicht jedermanns sache.
verlängert man nun das oberrohr, wird halt der abstand center- front entsprechend lang und das bike wenig agil.....


----------



## Deleted 235477 (5. September 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> 1. Warum sollte ein Fox Dämpfer mit 175mm nicht Endurotauglcih sein?
> 2. was bedeutet das Synonym Bikepark? Bedeutet dass, das irgendwelche hirnlosen Teenies und Stümper ihre Bikes mangels fehlender Technik zerlegen können?
> 3. Sollte man den Herrn Probst hier mal öfters zu Wort bitten, da sich hier ja anscheinend viele selbsternannte Fahrwerksgurus und Konstrukteure rumtummeln.
> 4. Mir persönlich wären bei Fragen, die zwangsläufig aufkommen, Antworten von entsprechenden Verantwortlichen lieber als die ganzen geseichten Ratschläge und Panikmachereien.



Ich hab den Dämpfer, deswegen kann ich schon ein bisschen abschätzen was man dem Dämper zumuten kann.
Hast du ihn auch oder einen Vergleich?
Im Pitch Forum tauschen ihn die meisten, weil er im harten Gelände vorallem auf Wurzeltepichen recht warm wird.

Wenn du dir hier mal alles durchliest, hat sich Radon schon geäußert, der Dämpfer soll halten.
Ich wollte nur wissen warum der gleiche Dämpfer einmal eine Parkfreigabe im swoop hat und dann im slide der dämpfer der Grund für keine Freigabe ist.
Ich wollte nur wissen ob das an der Länge liegt.

Ich gehöre zu den Menschen die auch mal was hinterfragen.
Und wo steht da was von Panikmache, hier hat keiner gesagt dass der Dämpfer sofort beim erst Drop kapput geht.
Ein Monarch plus bietet für 100g mehr wahrscheinlich mehr performance und sicher bessere Einstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (6. September 2012)

So Frage wurde von Bodo beantwortet.
Der Unterschied zwischen den Dämpfer ist wirklich die Länge und die höhere Progression im Swoop Dämpfer.


----------



## Wiepjes (6. September 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> So Frage wurde von Bodo beantwortet.
> Der Unterschied zwischen den Dämpfer ist wirklich die Länge und die höhere Progression im Swoop Dämpfer.



Der Bodo sollte sich mal öfters hier melden und Fragen beantworten!!!!


----------



## Themeankitty (6. September 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Der Bodo sollte sich mal öfters hier melden und Fragen beantworten!!!!




Ja, das wäre wircklich gut, denn ich hab ihn auch schon ein paar in Facebook mal Angeschrieben, und fast immer eine Antwort bekommen


----------



## Deleted 235477 (6. September 2012)

Am besten auf FB Fragen, da Antworten sie ab und zu mal.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. September 2012)

Hallo Leute, 
Folgendes hat uns Bodo zu den Dämpfern geschrieben:

"[FONT="]Hallo! Ich möchte hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Dämpfern am neuen Swoop zusammenfassen: Die Kritik, die am Float geübt wurde, war sehr ausschweifend und bezog sich größtenteils auf die Serien aus 2010 und 2011. Dabei wurde leider nicht beachtet, wie die Konkurrenz-Produkte zum damaligen Zeitpunkt beschaffen waren. Ab dem 12. Jahrgang war der Dämpfer deutlich besser, wie am Slide ED deutlich zu erkennen ist, da er ohne Zusatzluftkammer kommt. Serien-Ausreißer waren nur noch selten. Aber nun zum neuen Swoop und den Dämpfern, die wir seit Mai getestet haben: [/FONT]  [FONT="]Es sind zwei Räder, das 8.0 und 9.0, die für Enduro und Trail-Freeride vorgesehen sind. Das 7.0 ist mehr Freeride und für den Bikepark. Alle, die sich an den Tests beteiligten, waren von der Performance des Swoop begeistert. Das hatte ich im Vorfeld erhofft, aber dann sicher zu sein, ist ein tolles Gefühl, da mir dieses Rad am Herzen liegt.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]-         - [/FONT][FONT="]Fox Van RC: sehr gute Performance bergab und beim Springen, aber bergauf sehr mühsam und Set-Up nur für ein Körpergewicht zwischen 70-85kg (Feder)[/FONT]
  [FONT="]-         - [/FONT][FONT="]Fox DHX Air: sehr gute Einstellmöglichkeiten, Set-Up aber nur bedingt geeignet z. B. nur für Fahrer bis 90kg zu empfehlen[/FONT]
  [FONT="]-         - [/FONT][FONT="]Fox Float CTD BV Trail adj.: Der beste Fox im Swoop!  Sehr viel Einstellmöglichkeiten, gute Performance bergab und super bergauf, im Trail Luftdruck hoch aber bis 120kg fahrbar, Nachteil: geringe Ölmenge macht sich nur bei sehr langen Schlaglochpassagen bemerkbar (Da muss man schon eine Super Kondition haben)[/FONT]
  [FONT="]-         - [/FONT][FONT="]R S Vivid Air: Bester Dämpfer bergab, super einstellbar zum Bergauffahren, nur sehr bedingt zu empfehlen da sehr Wartungsintensiv und die Performance schon nach wenigen Stunden stark abbaut [/FONT]
  [FONT="]-         - [/FONT][FONT="]R S Monarch RT3: sehr guter Dämpfer, der für 2013 nochmal deutlich verbessert wurde, stand uns zum Zeitpunkt der Specs leider nicht zur Verfügung[/FONT]
  [FONT="]-         - [/FONT][FONT="]R S Monarch Plus RC3: guter Dämpfer mit besseren Möglichkeiten (Öl-Menge) als Mon. aber leider erst ab 2014 mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten des Mon, stand für die erste Specs leider nicht zur Verfügung[/FONT]
  [FONT="]-          [/FONT][FONT="]- Der R S Vivid  und  Kage  sind  wie  Van RC einzuordnen, ansonsten hoffe ich, dass ihr das Swoop so schnell wie möglich testen könnt und feststellt, was es alles kann!!!!!"
[/FONT]


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. September 2012)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort .
Hört sich alles ganz Nachvollziehbar an.
Jetzt bin ich neugierig und werde ihn erstmal Testen und nicht gleich Tauschen.
Ich hab einen 2010 deswegen war ich nicht so begeistert, ich lass mich gerne vom gegen teil überzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. September 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Nachteil: geringe Ölmenge macht sich nur bei sehr langen Schlaglochpassagen bemerkbar (Da muss man schon eine Super Kondition haben)



Naja. Z.B. roter Punkt von Hohe Loog zu Speierheld Hütte.

150hm gesamt und davon maximal 100hm auf Stufig/treppig flott fahrbarem Terrain am Stück. Ist das "super Kondition"?

Das reicht mir aus, dass unten der Dämpfer so heiß ist, das die Dämpfung im nichts verschwunden ist. Wird einfach nur ein "Flummi". Oben zwei bis drei Klicks mehr Dämpfung und unten sieht es ok aus, aber dafür oben zu viel Dämpfung.

Ohne Handschuhe verbrennt man sich an der Kolbenstange dann die Finger!

An so ein Rad gehört ein Dämpfer mit Piggy!


----------



## Wiepjes (7. September 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Folgendes hat uns Bodo zu den Dämpfern geschrieben:
> 
> "[FONT="]Hallo! Ich möchte hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Dämpfern am neuen Swoop zusammenfassen: Die Kritik, die am Float geübt wurde, war sehr ausschweifend und bezog sich größtenteils auf die Serien aus 2010 und 2011. Dabei wurde leider nicht beachtet, wie die Konkurrenz-Produkte zum damaligen Zeitpunkt beschaffen waren. Ab dem 12. Jahrgang war der Dämpfer deutlich besser, wie am Slide ED deutlich zu erkennen ist, da er ohne Zusatzluftkammer kommt. Serien-Ausreißer waren nur noch selten. Aber nun zum neuen Swoop und den Dämpfern, die wir seit Mai getestet haben: [/FONT]  [FONT="]Es sind zwei Räder, das 8.0 und 9.0, die für Enduro und Trail-Freeride vorgesehen sind. Das 7.0 ist mehr Freeride und für den Bikepark. Alle, die sich an den Tests beteiligten, waren von der Performance des Swoop begeistert. Das hatte ich im Vorfeld erhofft, aber dann sicher zu sein, ist ein tolles Gefühl, da mir dieses Rad am Herzen liegt.[/FONT]
> ...



Super danke Bodo!!!


----------



## Deleted 235477 (13. September 2012)

@ Radon
Warum sagt ih denn das die Bikes bis Mittwoch online sind wenn ihrs nicht hinbekommt, dan sagt doch so etwas einfach nicht.
Wen das nicht mal klappt dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie das mit der Auslieferung wird, hoffentlich zuverlässiger.

P.s ein Sorry wir schaffen es nicht wäre Lobenswert gewesen.


----------



## Themeankitty (13. September 2012)

Das regt mich an Radon auch auf, das sie immer große Sprüche klopfen, aber dann nix dahinter streckt.
Hauptsache jeden Morgen irgendein Bild auf Facebook mit einem blöden Kommentar posten, und nur ganz wenig Fragen auf Fratzenbuch beantworten


----------



## Deleted 235477 (13. September 2012)

Ja immer die Bildchen, dafür haben sie zeit.
Man bekommt so langsam das Gefühle die sind alle Planlos.
Auf mich macht Radon langsam aber sicher einen immer unseriöser Eindruck.


----------



## Themeankitty (13. September 2012)

Die Bikes sind super, nur der Service ist  ausbaufähig !!!


----------



## Scheresade (13. September 2012)

Es ist überall das Gleiche. Die lassen den Kunden bewusst zappeln. Alles Strategie. 
Schlimm ist nur, dass einem erzählt wird, dass es nicht möglich ist alle Räder gleichzeitig hochzuladen.
Totaler Bullshit.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (13. September 2012)

Ja stimmt hab einen Kumpel gefragt der Programiere ist, der hat gesagt wenn die Bilder schon da sind dauert das 1std und das wars.
Echt lächerlich was Radon da macht.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (14. September 2012)

Ich mag Radon immer weniger, jetzt haben sie schon die andern Räder online aber das swoop noch nicht.


----------



## filiale (14. September 2012)

Hallo ? Es ist September !!! Das Jahr fängt in 3,5 Monaten an. Meinst Du dass ist bei anderen Herstellern besser ? Geh mal auf deren Homepage und Du wirst feststellen, dass die anderen genauso lahm sind mit den Infos. Nur weil Du Dich jetzt für dieses spezielle Modell interessierst, muß man nicht gleich alles schlecht machen. Die anderen motzen auch nicht und sind geduldig....

Bei einigen könnte man meinen die Welt geht unter weil man nicht im Januar 2012 die Infos für Januar 2013 bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (14. September 2012)

cube.eu ist seit 29.8 online mit den 2013er Modellen.... !!!!!!
genau so votec...


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (14. September 2012)




----------



## raumfahrer_spif (14. September 2012)

entspannt euch mal. 

rose anfgang/ mitte oktober
yt-industries wahrscheinlich erst nächstes jahr
canyon...auch noch nix.

demnächst wird sich beschwert, dass nicht jeder hersteller dessen bikes einen interessieren einen außendienstmitarbeiter zu jedem nach hause schickt um die bikes persönlich vorzustellen.


----------



## Themeankitty (14. September 2012)

raumfahrer_spif schrieb:


> entspannt euch mal.
> 
> rose anfgang/ mitte oktober
> yt-industries wahrscheinlich erst nächstes jahr
> ...



So ein Käse 
 Es ist von Radon schon sehr dreist bzw. frech auf Facebook groß anzukündigen (seit letzten Freitag) das alle Slide/Swoop Modelle bis Mittwoch online sind, dabei war Mittwoch 3 weitere Slides online, mehr nicht.
Du kannst doch auf nicht zu einem Kunden sagen das ein bestimmtes Modell aufjedenfall bis Mittwoch da ist und probegefahren werden kann.
Der Kunde kommt dann am Mittwoch extra in Laden, um das Modell probezufahren, das Modell ist aber noch nicht da. Dann muss man sich zumindest entschuldigen, aber Radon lädt lieber jeden Tag alte Bilder auf Fratzenbuch hoch, mit irgendwelchen blöden Sprüchen, anstatt die Fragen der User zu beantworten oder den Usern mitzuteilen, wann das Swoop nun auf der Website zu sehen ist


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (14. September 2012)




----------



## raumfahrer_spif (14. September 2012)

nichts für ungut....konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Aalex (14. September 2012)

Monsch schrieb:


> Es ist überall das Gleiche. Die lassen den Kunden bewusst zappeln. Alles Strategie.
> Schlimm ist nur, dass einem erzählt wird, dass es nicht möglich ist alle Räder gleichzeitig hochzuladen.
> Totaler Bullshit.



deine aussage ist totaler bullshit


----------



## Deleted 235477 (14. September 2012)

@raumfahrer_spif
Ja in der Welt der erwachsen ist es wirklich so.
Wenn mir ein Lieferant sagt bis Mittwoch sind Bilder und infos zu einen Produkt vorhanden und sie sind es nicht, und der Lieferant  entschuldigt sich nicht und reagiert nicht mal auf Fragen dann wars dass.
Willkommen in der Geschäftswelt.

Keiner hat Radon gezwungen zu sagen das die Sachen bis Mittwoch online sind!!!!!.
Erst große klappe und dann nichts dahinter, so was hasse ich.

So was ist einfach unseriös, und Kunden unfreundlich.

Wie mann hier auf den Seite und auf FB lesen kann liegt Radon nicht al allzu viel an  ihren Kunden.
Auf FB wird vielleicht jede 10Frage beantwortet wenn überhaupt.

Gute Preise allein sind nicht alles siehe Simyo.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (14. September 2012)

Aalex schrieb:


> deine aussage ist totaler bullshit




Bitte begründen warum das bullshit ist.
Sorry aber deine aussage ist bullshit
Doch so was macht man um mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.
Das ist eine normale Marketingstrategie.
Oder meinst du Radon ist nicht in der Lage die Seite innerhalb von Stunden oder weniger Tage auf Fordemann zu Bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (14. September 2012)

Aber lassen wir das doch einfach wieder hier gehts doch um das Swoop und nicht um die bescheidene Info Politik von Radon.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (14. September 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> @raumfahrer_spif
> Ja in der Welt der erwachsen ist es wirklich so.
> Wenn mir ein Lieferant sagt bis Mittwoch sind Bilder und infos zu einen Produkt vorhanden und sie sind es nicht, und der Lieferant  entschuldigt sich nicht und reagiert nicht mal auf Fragen dann wars dass.
> Willkommen in der Geschäftswelt.
> ...



schön dass ich mit 36 endlich in der "welt der erwachsenen" willkommen geheißen werde. danke dir dafür.
zu deinem vergleich: birnen und äpfel! du bist ein kleiner endverbraucher. kein geschäftspartner von radon!
"willkommen in der geschäftswelt" nein danke.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (14. September 2012)

Tolles denken, der kleine Endverbraucher hat nichts zu sagen.
Das alter sagt nichts darüber aus wie Erwachsen jemand ist.


----------



## Themeankitty (14. September 2012)

.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (14. September 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Tolles denken, der kleine Endverbraucher hat nichts zu sagen.
> Das alter sagt nichts darüber aus wie Erwachsen jemand ist.



1. sorry an alle die diese off-topic-diskussionen nerven!
2. wenn wir schon persönlich werden: ich geb dir vollkommen recht. das alter hat nichts mit erwachsen sein zu tun. ob jemand erwachsen ist oder nicht sieht man daran, ob er das heulen anfängt wie ein schulmädchen wenn ein bikehersteller doch tatsächlich hoch und heilig versprochen hat, am mittwoch das swoop online zu haben und es dann nicht wahr macht. stampf doch ein bißchen mit den füßen auf


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (14. September 2012)

...ach und noch was: ich bin raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (14. September 2012)

Wo glaubst du bitte das ich persönlich geworden bin???
Mich stört die Art von Radon einfach.

Trotzdem machen sie tolle Produkte.

Für mich stellt sich die frage was du hier machst.
Du willst doch nur rum stänkern oder???
Geh doch einfach Biken gegen die Langeweile.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (14. September 2012)

Ich bin jetzt auch leise


----------



## Deleted 235477 (14. September 2012)

Von FB.
"Radon Bikes Um die Aufregung ein wenig zu beruhigen: Wir arbeiten momentan daran, die einzelnen Bikes online zu stellen. Das sind allerdings ca. 80 Stück und das bedeutet im Vorfeld eine Menge Arbeit. Es fehlen "lediglich" die Fotos der Swoops. Sobald die da sind, stellen wir die Räder online. Schnellstmöglich! Versprochen!"


----------



## hoogi (14. September 2012)

Wenn Radon soviel zeit hätte wie alle hier, die sich hier beschweren, wären vielleicht schon alle Bilder auf der Seite zu sehen. 
Fahrt mal alle mehr Rad statt in die Tasten zu hauen, vielleicht sind dann einige hier entspannter


----------



## Orontes (14. September 2012)

Vermutlich die gleichen Leute, die auf Facebook alle 5min posten, wie unseriös Radon sei und dass das verspätete Online-Stellen der Bilder und Informationen auf die Zuverlässigkeit des Unternehmens schließen lasse... unfassbar, wie sehr man sich da hineinsteigern kann. Es ist Mitte September, also wo liegt das Problem? Jaja, ich weiß, Radon hat gesagt... blablub, einfach abwarten, die Bikes werden schon kommen, vermutlich sogar vor 2013


----------



## Deleted 235477 (14. September 2012)

Unfassbar wer da alles seinen Senf dazu geben muss.
Warum Posten hier so viele Leute was die kein Interesse an Swoop haben.
Wie schon gesagt geht doch Biken, ich war heute morgen schon .


----------



## Deleted 235477 (14. September 2012)

Bitte nur noch Sachen mit swoop Posten!!!!!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. September 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Wir möchten hier noch einmal betonen, dass das Onlinestellen von Bikes nicht in 5 Minuten erledigt ist. Das kleine Online-Team arbeitet mit Hochdruck daran, Euch die Bikes zugänglich zu machen. So schnell es geht. Glaubt uns; sobald wir die Fotos zusammen haben, werden die Swoops online gestellt. Das ist keine böse Absicht oder Verzögerungstaktik. Asap - versprochen! Ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Deleted 235477 (14. September 2012)

Danke Radon .


----------



## Wiepjes (15. September 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> So ein Käse
> Es ist von Radon schon sehr dreist bzw. frech auf Facebook groß anzukündigen (seit letzten Freitag) das alle Slide/Swoop Modelle bis Mittwoch online sind, dabei war Mittwoch 3 weitere Slides online, mehr nicht.
> Du kannst doch auf nicht zu einem Kunden sagen das ein bestimmtes Modell aufjedenfall bis Mittwoch da ist und probegefahren werden kann.
> Der Kunde kommt dann am Mittwoch extra in Laden, um das Modell probezufahren, das Modell ist aber noch nicht da. Dann muss man sich zumindest entschuldigen, aber Radon lädt lieber jeden Tag alte Bilder auf Fratzenbuch hoch, mit irgendwelchen blöden Sprüchen, anstatt die Fragen der User zu beantworten oder den Usern mitzuteilen, wann das Swoop nun auf der Website zu sehen ist



dass sich hier kaum mehr einer meldet, habt ihr doch alle mit eurer aggressiven Anmache versaut, schau dir doch mal deine blöde Mail an. 
Wenn hier einer von Radon was postet ist das doch Fressen für die Meute. Frag mal in Bonn nach, wer von denen Lust hat hier was zu kommentieren.
Zu den Bikes wurde doch immer gesagt, dass sie erst ab Anfang Oktober ausgeliefert werden. Was hast du davon, ob sie heute oder morgen online sind. Probefahren kannst du sienseit Wochen schon und reservieren auch. Frage mich wofür sich einer bei dir enrschuldigen soll? Dir würd ich überhaupt kein Rad verkaufen an deren Stelle!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (15. September 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Bitte begründen warum das bullshit ist.
> Sorry aber deine aussage ist bullshit
> Doch so was macht man um mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.
> Das ist eine normale Marketingstrategie.
> Oder meinst du Radon ist nicht in der Lage die Seite innerhalb von Stunden oder weniger Tage auf Fordemann zu Bringen.



Du bist echt Panne, es wurde immer kommuniziert dass die Swoops im Januar kommen, jetzt mach hier nicht den Wirbel.


----------



## tane (15. September 2012)

leute, relaxt, entspannt euch!!! aus einer anderen branche des freizeitsportes kommend kann ich euch garantieren: lieferzeitverzögerungen (tw. gewaltige), spezifikationsänderungen, qualitätsprobleme (oft bei den allersimplesten sachen), vollmundige produktankündigungen, die dann mit 1 Jahr verspätung..., schrottprodukte, die wieder in der versenkung verschwinden, ...und, und, und...
in "meiner" branche ist das mein "tägliches brot", warum soll das in der fahrradindustrie anders sein. hier wie dort gibts neben kreativität, fleiß, & innovation auch gier, faul/blödheit & inkompetenz.
in meiner jugend gab's den spruch "andere mütter haben auch hübsche töchter!", wer sich vom einen hersteller verarscht/enttäuscht/etc. fühlt kauft halt woanders. egal wie gut & begehrenswert euch heute ein bike erscheint, in spätestens 3 jahren ist es schnee von gestern. auch das swoop wird nicht das "bike to end all bikes" sein! also entspannt euch & schaut den bonnern beim werken zu!
übrigens hab ich in meiner branche, in der die franzosen ganz stark sind, von diesen gelernt: unsere allemannische "materialfixiertheit" ist nicht nur nicht der einzige ansatz, sondern auch nicht der beste, sondern "des aventures, emotions, experiences exceptionelles, la joie de vie" (entschuldigt meine frz. orthographie!) ist was wirklich zählt, & das geht auch mit bikes die nur 98% & net 120% unserem idealbild entsprechen


----------



## Wiepjes (15. September 2012)

tane schrieb:


> leute, relaxt, entspannt euch!!! aus einer anderen branche des freizeitsportes kommend kann ich euch garantieren: lieferzeitverzögerungen (tw. gewaltige), spezifikationsänderungen, qualitätsprobleme (oft bei den allersimplesten sachen), vollmundige produktankündigungen, die dann mit 1 Jahr verspätung..., schrottprodukte, die wieder in der versenkung verschwinden, ...und, und, und...
> in "meiner" branche ist das mein "tägliches brot", warum soll das in der fahrradindustrie anders sein. hier wie dort gibts neben kreativität, fleiß, & innovation auch gier, faul/blödheit & inkompetenz.
> in meiner jugend gab's den spruch "andere mütter haben auch hübsche töchter!", wer sich vom einen hersteller verarscht/enttäuscht/etc. fühlt kauft halt woanders. egal wie gut & begehrenswert euch heute ein bike erscheint, in spätestens 3 jahren ist es schnee von gestern. auch das swoop wird nicht das "bike to end all bikes" sein! also entspannt euch & schaut den bonnern beim werken zu!
> 
> ...




Lieferprobleme, Spezifikationsänderungen....
Wir sprechen hier über 2013er Modelle.
Mein Slide 10.0, das der absolute Hammer ist,
kam im, ich meine April oder Mai und das ist 4 Monate her.
Jetzt soll das Swoop im Januar kommen und hier drehen alle durch,
dass die Räder, die vor 2 Wochen bereits in allen Details auf der
Eurobike präsentiert worden sind und auf der Page die Videas drauf sind, nicht 
Online sind. Die gleichen Beschimpfungen hatten
Wir doch letztes Jahr weil einige Schmalos es nicht erwarten konnten.
Schaut mal an welche Bikes die Maulhelden heute fahren?


----------



## Kenbarrow (15. September 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> So ein Käse
> Es ist von Radon schon sehr dreist bzw. frech auf Facebook groß anzukündigen (seit letzten Freitag) das alle Slide/Swoop Modelle bis Mittwoch online sind, dabei war Mittwoch 3 weitere Slides online, mehr nicht.
> Du kannst doch auf nicht zu einem Kunden sagen das ein bestimmtes Modell aufjedenfall bis Mittwoch da ist und probegefahren werden kann.
> Der Kunde kommt dann am Mittwoch extra in Laden, um das Modell probezufahren, das Modell ist aber noch nicht da. Dann muss man sich zumindest entschuldigen, aber Radon lädt lieber jeden Tag alte Bilder auf Fratzenbuch hoch, mit irgendwelchen blöden Sprüchen, anstatt die Fragen der User zu beantworten oder den Usern mitzuteilen, wann das Swoop nun auf der Website zu sehen ist


 Der Flughafen Berlin Brandenburg sollte auch erst im Juni 12, dann im März 13 und nun im Oktober 13 eröffnet werden. Nicht mal da hält man sich bedeckt für den Fall dass was schiefgeht. Das ist halt im Moment der Ankündigung der Stand der Dinge. Solange einen keine anderen Sorgen plagen als ein Rad das mit Verspätung online ist, ist alles gut...


----------



## rider1970 (15. September 2012)

Kenbarrow schrieb:


> Der Flughafen Berlin Brandenburg sollte auch erst im Juni 12, dann im März 13 und nun im Oktober 13 eröffnet werden. Nicht mal da hält man sich bedeckt für den Fall dass was schiefgeht. Das ist halt im Moment der Ankündigung der Stand der Dinge. Solange einen keine anderen Sorgen plagen als ein Rad das mit Verspätung online ist, ist alles gut...



Der letzte Satz ist richtig gut!!!
Leute,habt ihr alle in eurem Leben bisher noch nix schlimmes erlebt,da ihr hier ständig über die Info-Politik von Radon lästert,könnte man das wirklich denken. Bei anderen Firmen ist das doch auch nicht anders. Glaubt ihr tatsächlich mit eurem Gejammer irgendwas zu erreichen?? Wie bei kleinen Kindern denen man den Schnulli wegnimmt...
Wir sprechen hier von einem Rad aus Modelljahr 2013,natürlich will man die Kundschaft locken in dem man spärliche Infos raushaut und schaut das die Leute bei der Stange bleiben.Aber man muss doch nicht gleich stinkig werden wenn jetzt im september 2012 noch nicht alle Infos,Daten,Bilder usw. vorhanden sind,auch wenn der Hersteller ankündigt dies zu tun-das machen sie doch alle! Also schaltet mal nen Gang zurück und freut euch etwas länger aufs neue Rad
Ansonsten wirds irgendwann so laufen,das im Herbst die neuen Räder fürs übernächste Jahr gezeigt werden,und das was man kauft quasi schon wieder alt ist...


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (15. September 2012)

ich habe angekündigt,  dazu nichts mehr zu sagen. meine vorredner veranlassen mich aber zu einem stummen:


----------



## TomT87 (15. September 2012)

Also jetzt warten wir mal bis nächste Woche, die Swoops werden schon irgendwann online kommen...

Mal eine Frage an Leute, die ähnliche Bikes fahren/schon mal gefahren sind: wie tourentauglich ist das Swoop 8.0 eurer Meinung? (eben, bergauf, bergab, ca 40-80km, 600-1200hm) Fahre aktuell das Stage 6.0 von 2008 mit 140/125 und das ist mir bergab viel zu wenig. Habe noch einen Downhiller (200/200) und fahre somit, wenn ich eine Tour in den Alpen mache, bergab sehr gerne schneller. Hatte mir das Canyon Strive und das Radon Slide ED angeschaut und erst zum Strive 8.0 tendiert, aber die neuen Strives gefallen mir nicht mehr so (das 9 SL wird mir zu teuer), das Swoop aber umso mehr  Wohne in München und habe dadurch nicht die Möglichkeit zu einer Probefahrt, wäre für ein paar Ratschläge echt dankbar!

VG, Tom


----------



## tane (15. September 2012)

....unlängst waren 1500hm mit dem slide ed kein problem, es hängt aber viel von der art der hm ab, ob technischer trail mit vielen passagen in denen man vollgas geben muss, oder forststrasse, die man im 3.gang gleichmäßig hochkurbeln kann. (-es gab auch schon touren mit dem hardtail da war ich nach "nur" 800hm reif fürs sauerstoffzelt)


----------



## Deleted 235477 (15. September 2012)

Laut Radon soll das Swoop Super Bergauf gehn.
Mein Pitsch hat zu Anfang fast 15kg gewogen, bin damit die gleichen Touren wie mit HT (gleiche Reifen FA) war nur 2kmh Langsamer.
Jetzt tut mir dafür mein Rücken weh.

Ich denke mit 14-15 Kg, leichten Laufräder und den HD voll Touren tauglich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. September 2012)

Das machte auch schon 2500hm oder immer mal wieder 2000+ mehrere Tage hintereinander.

Das neue Swoop ist nicht wirklich was anderes.


----------



## TomT87 (15. September 2012)

Danke für die Antworten, nur her mit all euren Erfahrungen  Die 2km/h sind mir egal, bin bergauf eh fitter wie die meisten meiner Kollegen/meine Freundin und möchte mit dem Bike erreichen, dass ich einfach mehr Spaß auf Trails und bergab habe. War mir nicht sicher, ob ich bei 180 mm Federweg und dem doch recht schrägen Sitzwinkel nicht die ganze Zeit am Schaukeln bin (das ist bei meinem Downhiller so, ohne Lift geht da nix  Warte dann mal, bis Radon das Bike online hat und entscheide mich dann.
Für weitere Pros/Contras bin ich natürlich dankbar, nicht dass ich das alte Bike verkaufe und mein Konto plünder und anschießend mit ner überhaupt nicht tourentauglichen Maschine dastehe! 

VG, Tom


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. September 2012)

Der effektive Sitzwinkel wird ok sein. 
Mal schauen ob ich im nächsten Herbst die kleinste Ausstattung kaufe, ausweide, mit meinen Parts versehe und mit nem gescheiten aufrüste.


----------



## TomT87 (16. September 2012)

TOP, also ich bin grad ziemlich sicher (außer ich sollte noch irgendwas sehr negatives hören) eins bestellen 

Nächste Frage: Ich bin 182,5 und habe eine Schritthöhe von 84,5. Bin also ziemlich genau ein 19"er. Jetzt ist die Frage 18" oder 20"?! Werde mit dem Bike auf jeden Fall Touren und "Feierabendrunden" drehen, also Lechhöhenweg (komme aus Landsberg) und Alpen.

Sorry, dass ich seit Jahren hier angemeldet bin und plötzlich so viele Fragen stelle. Nochmal danke!

VG, Tom


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (16. September 2012)

@tom: von welchem swoop-modell ist denn die rede?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (16. September 2012)

Das 8oder9 das 7er wird wahrscheinlich schwerer, so um die 15-16Kg Schätze ich. 
Ich fahre auch viele Touren, werde aber bei 184cm das 18nehmen.
Mir ist die Wendigkeit wichtig, und paar Gramm spart man sich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. September 2012)

Warum sollte es schwerer werden? Das ED hat auch einen merklich schwereren Rahmen als ein normales Slide. Ich bin sicher das Rahmengewicht des Swoop wird sich bei dem des ED einpendeln. Ergo wird das Topmodell um 14,5kg wiegen.

Größe: Nimm das 18er. Das Rad soll runter Spaß machen. Für deine Größe ist es nicht zu klein.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (16. September 2012)

Das Top Modell soll mit carbum Laufrädern X0 auf 13,8kg kommen.
Das 8.0 soll auf 14,2Kg, das wird meins (carbum an den Rädrrn soll sich erst mal im enduro einsatz bewähren)
Das 7.0 soll das Park Swoop werden mit Coil Feder Elementen also denke ich mal 15+.


----------



## TomT87 (16. September 2012)

Es soll das 8.0er werden, das 9.0er ist mir doch etwas zu teuer bzw. der Gewichtsunterschied das Geld nicht wert. Also 18" und evtl. nen etwas längeren Vorbau? Werde mit Radon mal drüber reden, was man da gleich vor Ort machen bzw. was die empfehlen und wie die Bikes "ausfallen". 

Hoffen wir mal, dass die Bikes bald online kommen. Schaue jeden Tag auf die Seite und habe mir das "lahme" Video von der Eurobike und das vom Trailen in den Alpen schon zig mal angeschaut


----------



## Deleted 235477 (16. September 2012)

An Rad wird Radon selber nicht verändern,wen du modifizieren willst musst du zu Rose .
Die Räder kann man auch bei machen Radon Service Partner Testen.


----------



## TomT87 (16. September 2012)

Hmm, habe gerade geschaut und mein Stage ist ein 20"... und das mit den Farben ist ja auch alles durcheinander  Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Schwarze auf den Videos als 8.0er und auf den Fotos als 9.0er gekennzeichnet ist, hier im Forum stehen auch verschiedene Sachen. Ich hoffe nur, dass es das 8.0er in schwarz gibt, sonst wars das mit dem neuen (Radon) Bike...


----------



## siebenacht (17. September 2012)

OH hier gehts ja heiß her.

Ich finds auch nicht besonders jut, wie die Infos zum Swoop hier und vorallem im Fressebuch von Radon gestreut werden. Und die Videos von der Messe sind ja ganz daneben, passt wieder nicht zu den Infos, die hier gegeben wurden (andere Ausstattung, andere Farben). Also bitte kocht das hier nicht so hoch und macht Euch hier vorallem nicht gegenseitig an. 

Das Jute an der Infopolitik von Radon ist doch, dass man sich in aller Ruhe nach Alternativen umsehen kann, insbesondere wenn man noch die neue Radgröße mit in die Auswahl nimmt.

Gruß 78


----------



## DannyCalifornia (17. September 2012)

Ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass ein größerer Rahmen 
mit kürzerem Vorbau besser als der kleinere Rahmen mit längerem Vorbau ist. Hab das dann persönlich getestet und bin absolut zufrieden mit dem größeren Rahmen und kürzeren Vorbau. Aber wird wohl wie meist eher ne Sache persönlicher Vorlieben sein


----------



## Pizzaplanet (17. September 2012)

Da kommt jetzt auch dazu das es halt auch Menschen gibt die extrem kurze oder halt extrem lange Vorbauten bevorzugen.

"Alles Geschmackssache" sagte der Affe und  biss in die Seife.


----------



## Wiepjes (17. September 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> OH hier gehts ja heiß her.
> 
> Ich finds auch nicht besonders jut, wie die Infos zum Swoop hier und vorallem im Fressebuch von Radon gestreut werden. Und die Videos von der Messe sind ja ganz daneben, passt wieder nicht zu den Infos, die hier gegeben wurden (andere Ausstattung, andere Farben). Also bitte kocht das hier nicht so hoch und macht Euch hier vorallem nicht gegenseitig an.
> 
> ...



Beim letzten Satz wären die, glaub ich, um den einen oder anderen hier ganz froh


----------



## TomT87 (17. September 2012)

Also ich habe Radon auf Facebook geschrieben und innerhalb von 2 Stunden war ne Antwort da. Ich sage nur top, die haben nach dem ersten Ansturm wieder alles im Griff 

Das 8.0er, das auf der Eurobike ja grau-orange war und in den Videos falsch gekennzeichnet wurde, gibt es auch in schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (17. September 2012)

Die Farben und das genau Gewicht werden wir wohl erst in ein paar Tagen erfahren.
Sollte das Gewicht beim 8.0 wirklich nur 14,2sein, dann hat das swoop ein unschlagbares Gewicht Preis Verhältnis.


----------



## Mr.Mirror (18. September 2012)

Wo habt ihr denn die Gewichte her? Radon schreibt die ja leider aktuell noch nichtmal bei den SLIDEs dazu...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. September 2012)

14,2kg sind fÃ¼r den Preis (3000â¬?) schlichtweg nicht drin.
Da werden wieder Erwartungen geschÃ¼rt (von Schreibern hier, nicht Radon) die niemals eingehalten werden kÃ¶nnen.
Mein Trecker (click auf meinen Namen in der Sig) wiegt ziemlich genau 14,2 kg und kostete roh 2800â¬ bei Radon (als RÃ¤der noch billiger waren). Inzwischen habe ich vieles leichter und stabiler umgebaut. Selbst mit OEM Preisen ist das nicht <3500â¬ zu haben. Das geht schon auf 4000â¬ zu. Leider.

Also: Erwartungshaltung runter und einfach freuen was dann kommt!


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. September 2012)

Naja schau ich mir das Vertride mit 13,7Kg an, glaube ich schon das die 14Kg mit dem swoop 9.0 erreicht werden können (Natürlich in S Rahmen ).

Mir fällt 1KG eh nicht wirklich auf, ich merk den meisten unterschied bei den Reifen, und nicht beim Gesamtgewicht. 


http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrichten/radon-ruestet-auf-super-enduro-swoop/a11889.html


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. September 2012)

Mein Pitch  kommt ohne Pedal auf c.a 13,7kg, der Rahmen wiegt so 2800g (Swoop soll 2900g wiegen).
Das einzigste was an meinen Pitch leichter als beim Swoop ist die Revelation (1800g) im vergleich zur Talas 2450g.
Das heißt Pack ich die 645g noch daruf komme ich auf 14,4Kg.

Und das obwohl Pitchen (nur) Slx Kurbel und Umwerfer hat, die laufräder 2180g wiegen, der Sixpack Vorbau Menace ist ja auch recht schwer. 

Also könnte das 8.0 vielleicht möglicherweise eventuell mit komplett x9 und leichtern Laufrädern auf 14,2 kg kommen. 

So denke ich mir das halt, korrigiert mich wen ich falsch liege. 


Und ja ich hab gerade nicht bessere zu machen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. September 2012)

Ok, ohne Pedale. D.h. wir ziehen mal 300-400g bei mir ab, also im besten Fall 13,8kg. Und dann machen wir noch S anstatt M, das sind maximal 200g, also sind wir bei 13,6kg.

Nun gut. Könnte also klappen für das 8.0.

Trotzdem, Ball flach halten. Wäre nicht das erste Bike was nicht mindestens 200g mehr wiegt als im Katalog.


----------



## Wiepjes (18. September 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ok, ohne Pedale. D.h. wir ziehen mal 300-400g bei mir ab, also im besten Fall 13,8kg. Und dann machen wir noch S anstatt M, das sind maximal 200g, also sind wir bei 13,6kg.
> 
> Nun gut. Könnte also klappen für das 8.0.
> 
> Trotzdem, Ball flach halten. Wäre nicht das erste Bike was nicht mindestens 200g mehr wiegt als im Katalog.



Eben in Facebook: Soll 13.7 wiegen.
jetzt ist es meins!!!!
WahnsinnssuperTeil!!!!!! Danke Bodo!!!!


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. September 2012)

Klasse dann könnten die 14,2 wirklich beim 8.0 hinhauen  beziehungsweise 14,4 in M. 
Freude,Freude,Freude,Freude,Freude.....


----------



## TomT87 (19. September 2012)

Mit Pedalen und in der entsprechenden Größe wird das 8.0er wohl bei 14,5kg liegen, meistens wird mich das im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Stage nicht stören und bergauf ist das nur ein Grund, mal wieder etwas fitter zu werden 

Mal eine andere Frage, an das 8.0er soll ja leider, um es deutlicher vom 9.0er abzugrenzen, die O/B R anstatt der RC2 montiert werden. Ich weiß, dass der Unterschied die nicht einstellbare Low- und Highspeed Druckstufe ist. Mir ist diese Einstellmöglichkeit auf keinen Fall der Mehrpreis zum 9.0er wert, aber ich muss zugeben, dass es mich schon etwas nervt nicht die gescheite RC2 Version der Talas zu haben...Jetzt die Frage an euch, wie sehr braucht man die Funktion der Druckstufe bei einer 180er Gabel denn überhaupt?!

VG,Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. September 2012)

An meiner revelation kann ich die Highspeed Druckstufe nicht einstellen, ich liebe die Gabel Trotzdem.
Schön wer's trotzdem gewesen.
Warum giebts keine Serien 180mm Lyrik das wäre klasse.

Mal schaun wenn die Talas Kacke ist Versuch ich mal die Durolux, leichter ist sie ja schon mal .


----------



## TomT87 (19. September 2012)

Ja, schauen wir einfach mal. Welche Gabel verbaut wird ist ja noch nicht zu 100% sicher und die 2013er O/B R gibt es auch noch gar nicht. Hoffen wir einfach mal das Beste


----------



## diebraut81 (20. September 2012)

Swoop 7.0 ist online und bestellbar:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1864/a78678/swoop-175-7-0.html


----------



## TomT87 (20. September 2012)

Sehr geil, endlich! Jetzt noch die anderen beiden und dann sind alle glücklich!


----------



## Eisbein (20. September 2012)

Reverb hätten's sich sparen können, und dafür vll. ne vernünftige kurbel, slx 2fach?! oder ne gute bremse.

Aber egal, ich bin eh nur auf den rahmen scharf 
Und da haben sie was gezaubert, tiefes tretlager, 66° mit der 180er fox macht dann 1° flacher mit ner 180er lyrik, steiler sitzwinkel mhhhhhh GUT!


----------



## Deleted 235477 (20. September 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> 180er lyrik, steiler sitzwinkel mhhhhhh GUT!





Wo gibt es denn bitte ein 180mm Lyrik?, ich will auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. September 2012)

man nehme entweder ein altes (2009 und älter) lyrik casting oder ein domain casting, eine hülse vom Herrn 'smubob' aus dem forum und evtl. noch eine andere zugstufe (die neue dann).

Das geht dann aber nur als Coil bzw. coil uturn.


----------



## rider1970 (20. September 2012)

Sehr geil das Swoop-und zum Glück ohne Rock Shox Gedöns (zumindest das Fahrwerk)


----------



## Eisbein (20. September 2012)

naja, treten wir mal keine diskussion los. Da hat ja jeder seine eigene meinung


----------



## rider1970 (20. September 2012)

...spricht der RS-Fanboy
Aber hast schon recht,jedem das seine


----------



## Eisbein (20. September 2012)

fahr grade selber Fox... 

ich nix fanboy


----------



## TomT87 (20. September 2012)

... da mich die Gabelsache etwas beschäftigt habe ich mal FOX USA direkt geschrieben. Für 2013 gibts NUR eine 180er TALAS, und das wäre die FIT RC2. Wenn das 8.0er die hat und nicht irgendwie mit einer 2012er experimentiert wird bestelle ich das Bike sofort! Einfach geil!


----------



## rider1970 (21. September 2012)

Ich vermute mal,das das nur für Aftermarket-Gabeln gilt.Die Hersteller erhalten bestimmt a.W. auch "günstigere" Oem-Gabeln.Wäre schön,wenn ich mich irre-dann ist das 8er schon sehr nett


----------



## TomT87 (21. September 2012)

Hmm, das kann natÃ¼rlich sein. Beim 150 Slide hat das 8.0er fÃ¼r 2499 aber auch die top 32er TALAS und den top RP23 bekommen (CTD FIT Adjust), halt nur ohne Kashima Coat. Damit kÃ¶nnte ich leben, die Einstellbarkeit ist mir bei einem Bike mit so breitem Einsatzgebiet aber schon sehr wichtig...naja, hoffen wir einfach mal, dass bei 600â¬ Preisunterschied zum 7.0er nicht eine bloÃe R Gabel verbaut wird, sondern wir nur auf das "i-TÃ¼pfelchen" einer Kashima Coat verzichten mÃ¼ssen 

Kein Vorwurf an Radon, ich weiÃ die haben viel zu tun und es sind 2013er Bikes...aber mann diese Warterei und Ungewissheit machen mich fertig


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. September 2012)

Tja, Bodo würde ja gerne RS verbauen, kann aber wegen den OEM Konditionen nicht. Direkte Aussage von der Eurobike.

Also: Gabel neu Ausbauen für VIEL Geld im Bikemarkt verkloppen und was richtiges kaufen und den Rest für nen Urlaub ausgeben. 

Definitiv hat eine Gabel ohne einstellbare Compression an so einem Rad nichts verloren. Über Performance raubende Absenkung fang ich gar nicht erst an.


----------



## siebenacht (21. September 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Hmm, das kann natÃ¼rlich sein. Beim 150 Slide hat das 8.0er fÃ¼r 2499 aber auch die top 32er TALAS und den top RP23 bekommen (CTD FIT Adjust), halt nur ohne Kashima Coat. Damit kÃ¶nnte ich leben, die Einstellbarkeit ist mir bei einem Bike mit so breitem Einsatzgebiet aber schon sehr wichtig...naja, hoffen wir einfach mal, dass bei 600â¬ Preisunterschied zum 7.0er nicht eine bloÃe R Gabel verbaut wird, sondern wir nur auf das "i-TÃ¼pfelchen" einer Kashima Coat verzichten mÃ¼ssen
> 
> Kein Vorwurf an Radon, ich weiÃ die haben viel zu tun und es sind 2013er Bikes...aber mann diese Warterei und Ungewissheit machen mich fertig



Stimme ick vollkommen zu ... zu beiden Aussagen.

Die Talas R hat wohl auch keine Fit-Kartusche, oder?

RS wÃ¤re nicht meine erste Wahl, ist eben Geschmacksache.

GruÃ 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (21. September 2012)

Das 8er soll laut Beschreibung die Oben Bath Version bekommen, ohne FIT Kartusche: http://www.foxracingshox.com/2012preview/display.php?t=forks&p=36502
Ich hab die 32er Talas Variante O/B am Slide und kann nicht´s negatives Berichten, sie hat halt keine Compression, aber sonst eig. alles


----------



## TomT87 (21. September 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Das 8er soll laut Beschreibung die Oben Bath Version bekommen, ohne FIT Kartusche: http://www.foxracingshox.com/2012preview/display.php?t=forks&p=36502
> Ich hab die 32er Talas Variante O/B am Slide und kann nicht´s negatives Berichten, sie hat halt keine Compression, aber sonst eig. alles




Genau, das ist bis jetzt die Info, die durchgesickert ist. Fände es aber besser, wenn sie bei einem Preisunterschied vom 600 zum 7.0er einem mehr als die gleiche Gabel mit Absenkfunktion geben. FOX setzt ja bewusst nur noch die FIT Kartusche bei der TALAS ein, wenn das über OEM dann umgangen wird find ich das, vor allem bei einem Bike wo man die Funktion meiner Meinung nach ab und zu wirklich brauchen kann, ziemlich schade! Darum wäre mein Vorschlag ja, es so zu machen wie beim Slide. Top-Modell hat die beste Gabel mit Kashimura, mittleres Modell top Gabel (Einstellmöglichkeiten), aber ohne Kashimura, Einstiegsmodell einfachere Gabel (Einstellmöglichkeiten) und ohne Kashimura...

Naja, wir haben eh keinen Einfluss mehr...und die Aussage auf Facebook "wartet bis die anderen kommen, dann wird geslided bis es swoopt" lässt einen ja bisschen hoffen, dass uns die Ausstattungen begeistern werden  

Bei einem neuen Bike entscheidende Elemente auszutauschen kommt bei mir eigentlich nicht in Frage, da heißt es dann Vor- und Nachteile abwägen und dann eine Entscheidung für oder gegen das Bike fällen. 

Also RADON, wenn das 8.0er nicht die TALAS R hat kaufe ich zu 100% eins, enttäuscht mich nicht


----------



## Themeankitty (21. September 2012)

Das Swoop 7.0 hat eine Fox Van, das ist eine Stahlfedergabel, ist also nicht die gleiche Gabel wie das 8er Modell....


----------



## TomT87 (21. September 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Das Swoop 7.0 hat eine Fox Van, das ist eine Stahlfedergabel, ist also nicht die gleiche Gabel wie das 8er Modell....



Das ist mir schon klar, ich habe das jetzt auf die Qualität der Gabel bezogen. Es ist eine Van R, ich will im 8.0er eine TALAS FIT RC2, im Topmodell eine TALAS FIT RC2 Kashimura geben. Das selbe Prinzip für den Dämpfer und dann jeweils andere Laufräder, Schaltung und Bremsen und die Preisunterschiede wären gerechtfertigt und meiner Meinung nach auch für alle zufriedenstellend


----------



## Themeankitty (21. September 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, ich habe das jetzt auf die Qualität der Gabel bezogen. Es ist eine Van R, ich will im 8.0er eine TALAS FIT RC2, im Topmodell eine TALAS FIT RC2 Kashimura geben. Das selbe Prinzip für den Dämpfer und dann jeweils andere Laufräder, Schaltung und Bremsen und die Preisunterschiede wären gerechtfertigt und meiner Meinung nach auch für alle zufriedenstellend




Du lebst in einer anderen Welt


----------



## TomT87 (21. September 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Du lebst in einer anderen Welt



Haha, ja gut mÃ¶glich, dass das vielleicht so nicht umgesetzt wird (beim Slide 150 ist bei einem Preisunterschied von 500â¬ der Schritt von einer TALAS CTD O/C zu einer TALAS CTD FIT Adjust allerdings mÃ¶glich) Ich sage ja nur, wie ich es gerne hÃ¤tte und wie es meiner Meinung nach Sinn machen wÃ¼rde...fÃ¼r eine FIT RC2 wÃ¼rde ich auch mehr zahlen, aber halt nicht die 700â¬ die das 9.0er mehr kostet...


----------



## rider1970 (21. September 2012)

Ja,lasst uns einfach malwas wünschen
ich hätte ja gerne ein MZ oder Bos Fahrwerk am Swoop


----------



## greg12 (22. September 2012)

wenn schon rc2 dann wenigstens eine van rc2. wer braucht den schon eine absenkbare luftgabel an einem 180er enduro....


----------



## mazola01 (22. September 2012)

Das 7.0 finde ich sinnvoll. Fahrwerk macht bestimmt das was es soll... RS muss bei mir auch nicht sein als marzottl Freund  Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (23. September 2012)

na und überhaupt, wer will schon eine Luft gabel.


----------



## Foxfreak (23. September 2012)

Die  Fox 36 Van 180 R ist nicht höhenverstellbar richtig? Wie sieht das denn aus bei Stahlfedergabeln, wie kann man dort die Gabel an das Gewicht anpassen? Ich wiege mit Gepäck knappe 70 Kilo und interessiere mich sehr für das 7er Swoop ... Fahre zur Zeit nen Canyon Nerve, allerdings finde ich das Radon sich sehr positiv entwickelt hat, und da ich zur Zeit eh aufrüsten will, denke ich an das Swoop .. Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## TomT87 (23. September 2012)

Nein, die VAN ist nicht höhenverstellbar. Die Gabel ist über die Vorspannung der Feder an das Fahrergewicht anzupassen. Habe selbst nur vom Motorradfahren Erfahrung damit, bei einem einigermaßen "normalem" Gewicht sollte das aber reichen. Wirklich schwere oder extrem leichte Fahrer haben die Option, eine härtere/weichere Feder einzubauen...ob du mit 70kg unter extrem leicht fällst, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Denke aber schon, dass das noch passen sollte


----------



## Foxfreak (23. September 2012)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort .. ich wiege unbepackt 64 kg, dazu kommt allerdings noch Helm und ggf. Rucksack mit ca 3-4 Kilo .. Also ich bin schon relativ leicht, deshalb die Frage  

Könnte man die leichtere Feder vom Werk aus bekommen?


----------



## mazola01 (23. September 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> na und überhaupt, wer will schon eine Luft gabel.


----------



## TomT87 (23. September 2012)

http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...N-32---36s=&cat=c103&cPath=201_210_103&page=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (23. September 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...N-32---36s=&cat=c103&cPath=201_210_103&page=2



Danke für den Link .. 60 für ne Stahlfeder, ich glaub ich spinne


----------



## Deleted 235477 (23. September 2012)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Danke für den Link .. 60 für ne Stahlfeder, ich glaub ich spinne



Ja Fox ist nicht billig, man muss aber auch bedenken das so ein Feder bestimmt 5 in der Produktion kostet.

Hat jemand noch einen Vorschlag für eine 180mm Gabel, wen die Fox nichts taugten sollte.
MZ: kein 180mm Gabel für 2013
RS: Keine 180mm Lyrik (nur selber bastelversion)
Bos: keine 180mm gabel und nur 34mm Standrohr
Mir fällt nur noch die SR Durolux ein die wiegt auch nur 2200g.
Noch Vorschläge??.
Gruß


----------



## DannyCalifornia (23. September 2012)

Totem


----------



## Deleted 235477 (23. September 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Totem


Danke,
keine schlechte Idee, gerade mal 200g mehr,mal schaun wie sich meine Park Interesse entwickelt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. September 2012)

Ne Menge Geld sparen. GÃ¼nstiger zu bekommen, wenn Letztjahresmodell.

Und die Federn sind auch fair im Preis.

Die 10mm weniger zu einer Luft-Lyrik sind allerdings auch komplett Wurst. Vor allem da sie etwas hÃ¶her baut. Ergo keine andere Geometrie.

Auch da viel Geld zu sparen.  Gibts auch schon fÃ¼r <550â¬ als Letztjahresmodell.

FÃ¼r die FOX kriegt man frisch ungefahren aus dem Rad ausgebaut locker mehr.

Und an der RS serviced man einfach fast alles selber oder gibt sie dem guten Schrauber um die Ecke. Nicht immer viel Geld toxoholic in den Rachen werfen.

Und alle Serviceparts kosten die HÃ¤lfte.

Klar RS muss rotz sein, weil es ja so billig ist und nur Deppen fahren das.


----------



## Themeankitty (23. September 2012)

Ich würde als Option die Lyrik Air empfehlen (gut "nur" 170mm Federweg, kann man aber auf 180mm Umbauen)


----------



## TomT87 (23. September 2012)

Danke für den Link! http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ual-Position-Air-Federgabel-Modell-2013-.html

Schon krass, das Topmodell von der Totem gibt es (je nachdem ob luft- oder stahlfedergedämpft) für 650-760...die Fox Talas/Float/Van gibt es in bester Ausführung für immer gut über 1000. Schon krass, das sich Fox da so viel rausnimmt! Die Totem ist für mich auf jeden Fall auch eine sehr interessante Option, wenn die Talas nix taugt.


----------



## Eisbein (23. September 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Nein, die VAN ist nicht höhenverstellbar. Die *Gabel ist über die Vorspannung der Feder an das Fahrergewicht anzupassen.* Habe selbst nur vom Motorradfahren Erfahrung damit, bei einem einigermaßen "normalem" Gewicht sollte das aber reichen. Wirklich schwere oder extrem leichte Fahrer haben die Option, eine härtere/weichere Feder einzubauen...ob du mit 70kg unter extrem leicht fällst, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Denke aber schon, dass das noch passen sollte



Ist definitiv nicht richtig! Die federkonstante bleibt die gleiche, also bringt das gleiche gewicht, die gabel gleich weit zum einfedern.

Lediglich den Sag kann man minimalst damit einstellen. 
Ich merk schon einen deutlichen unterschied zwischen der normalen Feder und der harten Feder! 

Und so federn bekommt man meist auch ganz gut verkauft und auch gebraucht gekauft.

Was noch zu bedenken ist bei Fox, um die garantieansprüche zu wahren, muss man die gabel ein mal im jahr zum Service zu toxoholic schicken, der afaik auch nicht ganz günstig ist.


----------



## mazola01 (23. September 2012)

Totem ist einfach gewaltig  wäre definitiv eine option.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (23. September 2012)

Gäbs ne 150er Totem... Meine Talas wär im Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. September 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Ich würde als Option die Lyrik Air empfehlen (gut "nur" 170mm Federweg, kann man aber auf 180mm Umbauen)


Ich bin nicht ganz sicher ob das bei den aktuellen, ab 2012 noch geht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. September 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Schon krass, das Topmodell von der Totem gibt es (je nachdem ob luft- oder stahlfedergedÃ¤mpft) fÃ¼r 650-760â¬...die Fox Talas/Float/Van gibt es in bester AusfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r immer gut Ã¼ber 1000â¬. Schon krass, das sich Fox da so viel rausnimmt! Die Totem ist fÃ¼r mich auf jeden Fall auch eine sehr interessante Option, wenn die Talas nix taugt.


Und noch dazu ist bei den RS ne Pumpe und eine komplettes Servicekit fÃ¼r das Casting dabei. Die Pumpe geht noch zu 20â¬ im Bikemarkt weg. Das Servicekit verbauste nach 1-2 Jahren.

Ich sag ja, viel Geld gespart. Ich hab ein fast Nullupgrade von Talas 160 zu Lyrik RC2DH gemacht und die war schon 3/4-Jahr gefahren. Die Lyriks in meinem Umfeld haben mit gezeigt wie unfluffig die Talas war. Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. September 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Gäbs ne 150er Totem... Meine Talas wär im Bikemarkt


Was für ein Rad? Die Lyrik kann man auf 160mm runter setzen. Das ist dann sicher kein Problem wenn es vorher eine 150er war.


----------



## Eisbein (24. September 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht ganz sicher ob das bei den aktuellen, ab 2012 noch geht.


Es geht auch mit den alten (2009 und jünger) nicht so einfach.
Bei den älteren, braucht es eine Hülse vom User 'smubob' und eine neue Zugstufe.
Bei den neueren gibt es das Casting nicht her, ergo brauchts da entweder ein domain casting, oder aber ein altes Lyrik casting + die hülse.

Achja, das geht auch nur mit Stahlfeder und ob es nur mit Coil Uturn geht oder auch mit den normalen Coils, weis ich nicht.

Meine alte Lyrik + Hülsen ist grade auf dem weg zu mir. Zugstufe kommt dann noch. 

Für die intressierten gibt es HIER mehr infos.


----------



## Wiepjes (26. September 2012)

Scheint das 8.0 zu sein?


----------



## siebenacht (26. September 2012)

Wo haste denn das Bild her?

Ist wohl eine Mischung aus 8er und 9er:
Kurbel und Vorbau vom 8er
Laufradsatz, Dämpfer und Gabel vom 9er, den Rest kann ick aufgrund des kleinen Bildes nicht zuordnen.
Das heißt, wenn die bisherigen Angaben zur Ausstattung hier und im Fratzebuch stimmen. 
Genauso komisch durcheinander sah es ja im Video zur Messe auch aus. Wahrscheinlich hat Radon die Teile für das 8er und 9er noch nicht komplett für die Fotos. Könnte auch der Grund sein, warum diese Modelle noch nicht Online sind. Im Fratzebuch stand ja auch Online bis Mittwoch und aber nicht welcher Mittwoch.

Gruß 78


----------



## Aalex (26. September 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Genau, das ist bis jetzt die Info, die durchgesickert ist. Fände es aber besser, wenn sie bei einem Preisunterschied vom 600 zum 7.0er einem mehr als die gleiche Gabel mit Absenkfunktion geben. FOX setzt ja bewusst nur noch die FIT Kartusche bei der TALAS ein, wenn das über OEM dann umgangen wird find ich das, vor allem bei einem Bike wo man die Funktion meiner Meinung nach ab und zu wirklich brauchen kann, ziemlich schade! Darum wäre mein Vorschlag ja, es so zu machen wie beim Slide. Top-Modell hat die beste Gabel mit Kashimura, mittleres Modell top Gabel (Einstellmöglichkeiten), aber ohne Kashimura, Einstiegsmodell einfachere Gabel (Einstellmöglichkeiten) und ohne Kashimura...
> 
> Naja, wir haben eh keinen Einfluss mehr...und die Aussage auf Facebook "wartet bis die anderen kommen, dann wird geslided bis es swoopt" lässt einen ja bisschen hoffen, dass uns die Ausstattungen begeistern werden
> 
> ...



kashimura


----------



## Wiepjes (26. September 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Wo haste denn das Bild her?
> 
> Ist wohl eine Mischung aus 8er und 9er:
> Kurbel und Vorbau vom 8er
> ...



Bild ist aus Facebook vom shooting. Sieht aber super aus!!
Finde die Farbtupfer mit der Kurbel auch sehr schön.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.464019216976661.109459.135779413133978&type=3


----------



## Deleted 235477 (26. September 2012)

Ich hoffe die schaffen es noch alles auf einen Orange Ton zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (27. September 2012)

Ich hoffe, sie schaffen es noch den Orangeton vom Bike zu verbannen.
Bei uns in Berlin fährt nur die Müllabfuhr in Orange!!


----------



## Wiepjes (27. September 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, sie schaffen es noch den Orangeton vom Bike zu verbannen.
> Bei uns in Berlin fährt nur die Müllabfuhr in Orange!!



Arbeitest als Leichenbestatter oder unter Tage?


----------



## siebenacht (27. September 2012)

Wenns danach geht, müsste ick mit einem roten Bike durch die Gegend fahren und nein ick bin nicht der Weihnachtsmann.

Und es ist doch kein Arbeitsbike!!!


----------



## TomT87 (28. September 2012)

9.0 online


----------



## Wiepjes (28. September 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Wenns danach geht, müsste ick mit einem roten Bike durch die Gegend fahren und nein ick bin nicht der Weihnachtsmann.
> 
> Und es ist doch kein Arbeitsbike!!!



Hey 78 - ich glaube du hast doch Recht - das ist so der Hammer.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-9-0_id_21672_.htm


----------



## DannyCalifornia (28. September 2012)

Alter verwalter... Die Ausstattung, der Preis und dann das Gewicht.. Ist schon ne Macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (28. September 2012)

Was genau begeistert euch daran??? 

Nen Fox Float gehört aus meiner Sicht genauso wenig an nen Freerider wie die XO oder die AM Laufräder... Mir erschließt sich das Konzept hinter dem 9.0 nicht. Es ist voll auf Leichtbau getrimmt und die "Stabilität" für das 180mm Fahrwerk wird nirgends bedient...  

Irgendwie ist das eher ein Coffeeracer, aber dafür taugt Radon als Rahmen nicht... 

Das 7.0 finde ich klasse, das ist ein günstiges Einsteigerbike für den Bikepark, auch wenn mir die Laufräder dafür etwas unterdimensioniert erscheinen ist es doch recht zweckmäßig ausgestattet.

Mir fehlt immernoch eine "solide" Bikepark Variante neben den Enduroaufbauten, aber vielleicht wird das ja die 8.0...

Ist eigentlich abzusehen, dass es das Swoop auch mit RS Federelementen geben wird oder ist Fox gesetzt?


----------



## TomT87 (28. September 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Was genau begeistert euch daran???
> 
> Nen Fox Float gehört aus meiner Sicht genauso wenig an nen Freerider wie die XO oder die AM Laufräder... Mir erschließt sich das Konzept hinter dem 9.0 nicht. Es ist voll auf Leichtbau getrimmt und die "Stabilität" für das 180mm Fahrwerk wird nirgends bedient...
> 
> ...




Glaube nicht, dass das 8.0er deine Wünsche erfüllen wird. So wie es aussieht, wird das nur eine etwas billigere und damit schwerere Version des 9.0ers. Die Bikes sind Superenduros und sollen ab und zu mal in den Bikepark, generell aber eher auf Enduro- Trail- und Freeridetouren eingesetzt werden. Hier im Forum hat aber einer mal gemeint, dass bei einem Gespräch mit Bodo Probst die Rede von einer 190er Version war, die im nächsten Frühjahr vorgestellt werden soll. Das könnte für dich dann evtl. interessant werden


----------



## Wiepjes (28. September 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Was genau begeistert euch daran???
> 
> Nen Fox Float gehört aus meiner Sicht genauso wenig an nen Freerider wie die XO oder die AM Laufräder... Mir erschließt sich das Konzept hinter dem 9.0 nicht. Es ist voll auf Leichtbau getrimmt und die "Stabilität" für das 180mm Fahrwerk wird nirgends bedient...
> 
> ...



Mich begeistert daran dass es kein DH ist, sondern ein typischer Freerider, der mit den sinnigsten Komponenten und einem Top Rahmen ausgestattet ist und wesentlich weniger kostet als vergleichbare Alternativen.
Du scheinst die Komponenten zu verwechseln, der AM Laufradsatz ist der Haven, nicht der Havoc, die 180er Talas FIT CTD und der Float Kashima sind die Freeride Komponenten, das Gewicht ist unglaublich.


----------



## rider1970 (28. September 2012)

Richtig geil,das neuner Jetzt heists sparen...,aber wird wohl doch eher Richtung achter gehen

Schade das einige hier wohl immer noch nicht den Sinn und Einsatzzweck der Rades verstanden haben...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (28. September 2012)

Für den Preis giebts nichts besseres auf den Markt.
Ich werde auch das 8.0 nehmen, mir ist das X0 einfach zu teuer für nicht mal 100g weniger Gewicht.

Warum Glauben immer noch so viele das hohes Gewicht  zwingend für Stabilität erforderlich ist.
Die Materialien entwickelten sich einfach weiter. 
Vor 5-6 Jahren gab es kaum enduro unter 15kg und heute ist das Standarte.

Aber ein gewicht von 13,6kg mit BB ist schon der Hammer, und was der Dämpfer taugt wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Wiepjes (28. September 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Für den Preis giebts nichts besseres auf den Markt.
> Ich werde auch das 8.0 nehmen, mir ist das X0 einfach zu teuer für nicht mal 100g weniger Gewicht.
> 
> Warum Glauben immer noch so viele das hohes Gewicht  zwingend für Stabilität erforderlich ist.
> ...



Das 8.0 soll 2599,- kosten und das gleiche Fox Fahrwerk  ohne Kashima haben und mit X9 und DT2000 ausgestattet sein. Das ist natürlich jetzt eine Preisfrage, muss mal schaun was die Regierung sagt. Das 9.0 juckt ja schon, aber der Verstand sagt 8.0. Bin mal gespannt welche Farbe das 8.0 hat. Ich finde ja auch das matt/orange schön....


----------



## duc-mo (28. September 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass das 8.0er deine Wünsche erfüllen wird.



Darum gehts nicht. Ich bin mit meinem Slide total happy und brauch nicht mehr... Mir gings nur darum, dass sich mir der Einsatzzweck für das 9er nicht erschließt...



> Die Bikes sind Superenduros und sollen ab und zu mal in den Bikepark, generell aber eher auf Enduro- Trail- und Freeridetouren eingesetzt werden.



Superenduro, AM Plus, Freerider light, etc. Wie man diese "Fahrradgattung" nennt ist mir relativ egal... Es ist noch nicht all zu lang her da waren 180mm der Standard bei den Downhillbikes, dann wurden daraus "Freerider" und heute soll der Federweg plötzlich fürs Touren taugen? Also mir persönlich wäre ne 180er Gabel selbst mit Absenkung deutlich zuviel fürs "Tourenfahren". Ob man da SLX oder XTR montieren würde macht vermutlich keinen Unterschied aus, weil der Gewinn an Effektivität voll im Federweg verloren geht.



Wiepjes schrieb:


> Du scheinst die Komponenten zu verwechseln, der AM Laufradsatz ist der Haven, nicht der Havoc...



Stimmt, mein Fehler...



> die 180er Talas FIT CTD und der Float Kashima sind die Freeride Komponenten, das Gewicht ist unglaublich.



Nö! Der leberwurstfabene Anstrich soll ja nur das Losbrechmoment reduzieren und hat mit der "Klasse" mal nichts zutun. Der Dämpfer kann genauso in einem Marathon Fully verbaut werden. Wenn schon Luft an nem Freerider dann doch bitte DHX Air, wenns Fox sein muss.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (28. September 2012)

Die Waage(n) wird (werden) zeigen was es nachher fahrfertig wiegt.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (28. September 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Das 8.0 soll 2599,- kosten und das gleiche Fox Fahrwerk  ohne Kashima haben und mit X9 und DT2000 ausgestattet sein. Das ist natürlich jetzt eine Preisfrage, muss mal schaun was die Regierung sagt. Das 9.0 juckt ja schon, aber der Verstand sagt 8.0. Bin mal gespannt welche Farbe das 8.0 hat. Ich finde ja auch das matt/orange schön....



Das 9.0 hat glaub ich noch carbum Laufräder, wenn ich mir meine Laufräder anschaue weis ich nicht ob carbum sowas auch wegsteckt. 
Und auf Kashima kann ich auch verzichten, ich merke da keinen Unterschied.

Wenn das 8.0 unter 14,5 wiegt ist es mein


----------



## Foxfreak (28. September 2012)

Immer diese skepsis Carbon gegenüber ... meiner Meinung nach völlig unbegründet 

Alurahmen kommen gegen die modernen Carbonrahmen in der Stabilität gar nicht mehr an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (28. September 2012)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Immer diese skepsis Carbon gegenüber ... meiner Meinung nach völlig unbegründet
> 
> Alurahmen kommen gegen die modernen Carbonrahmen in der Stabilität gar nicht mehr an ...



Ich finde Carbum klasse vor allen am Rahmen Lenker u.s.w.
Nur an den Laufräder hab ich nicht selten Kontakt mit Steinen, und wie sich carbum da verhält kann ich nicht abschätzen, da Carbum ja keine dellen bekommt, wird es denke ich schwär einen Schaden zu erkennen


----------



## Foxfreak (28. September 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich finde Carbum klasse vor allen am Rahmen Lenker u.s.w.
> Nur an den Laufräder hab ich nicht selten Kontakt mit Steinen, und wie sich carbum da verhält kann ich nicht abschätzen, da Carbum ja keine dellen bekommt, wird es denke ich schwär einen Schaden zu erkennen



Klingt plausibel ich kann leider auch nichts über Carbonlaufräder berichten aber im allgemeinen kein Grund zur Sorge


----------



## siebenacht (29. September 2012)

Keene Sorge, das Swoop hat keine Carbonlaufräder, die sind nur am Slide 150 10LE verbaut.
Die Zugführung finde ich nicht besonders sinnvoll, dies ist am Slide 150 besser gelöst.
Und ein Schaltwerk, wat nicht klappert und eine zusätzliche Kettenführung ist irgendwie doppeltgemoppelt. Angeblich soll man ja bei diesen neuen Schaltwerken keine Kettenführung mehr brauchen??? Wäre für mich der einzigste Grund auf 10fach-Schaltung umzusteigen.

Ansonsten wirklich ein geiles Bike.

Gruß 78


----------



## Lukas_98 (30. September 2012)

Wieviel bekommt man eigentlich für ne neue Fox van? 

Lukas


----------



## duc-mo (1. Oktober 2012)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Schade das einige hier wohl immer noch nicht den Sinn und Einsatzzweck der Rades verstanden haben...


 
Der Sinn des 7.0 erschließt sich mir ja noch, aber beim 9.0 steh ich voll auf dem Schlauch... Erklärs uns doch mal!


----------



## rider1970 (1. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Der Sinn des 7.0 erschließt sich mir ja noch, aber beim 9.0 steh ich voll auf dem Schlauch... Erklärs uns doch mal!



Habs ein paar Seiten vorher schonmal geschrieben:
Lt. Bodo Probst/Radon ist das Swoop ein Trailbike/Superenduro das nicht für reinen Parkeinsatz gedacht ist,sondern ein Allrounder/Tourenfreerider mit Reserven fürs Grobe(ala Scott Genius Lt),beim 7er verschiebt sich das ganze mehr Richtung Park. Natürlich kannste mit den anderen beiden auch in den Park,aber da liegt halt nicht der Schwerpunkt( das hängt ja auch noch von solchen Dingen wie Fahrkönnen,Fahrstil usw. ab).Soweit die "sinngemässen" Aussagen der o.g. Personen,denen ich mich-nach einem kurzem Fahrtest in Willingen beim Festival-anschliessen würde.Ist natürlich nur meine subjektive Meinung.
Hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben,damit du vom Schlauch runterkommst


----------



## duc-mo (1. Oktober 2012)

Soweit die "erdachte" Zielgruppe des Erbauers... Dem kann man sich anschließen, muss man aber nicht! 

Wegen dem angesprochenen Vergleich mit dem Scott LT... Bei der Abfahrt ist der Vergleich sicherlich berechtigt und das kann man in Willingen sicher gut austesten... 

Vermutlich geht der Vergleich beim Uphill aber weniger ausgegleichen aus... Das LT bietet eine Einstellung die den Federweg verkürzt, verhärtet und stärker dämpft. Das Radon hat ne Plattform, das wars... 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Uphilleigenschaften mit dem LT vergleichbar sind, außer vielleicht, wenn man ne Dämpferpumpe mitschleppt und den Hinterbau vor jeder Auffahrt kräftig aufpumpt, aber wer macht das schon, oder will das machen... 

In Summe erkenne ich beim Swoop keinen technischen / konzeptionellen Ansatz der die tourentauglichkeit im Vergleich zu einem "normalen" Freerider verbessern würde und das ist genau der Punkt den ich kritisiere und der aus meiner Sicht die Varianten 8.0 und 9.0 überflüssig macht...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (1. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Soweit die "erdachte" Zielgruppe des Erbauers... Dem kann man sich anschließen, muss man aber nicht!
> 
> Wegen dem angesprochenen Vergleich mit dem Scott LT... Bei der Abfahrt ist der Vergleich sicherlich berechtigt und das kann man in Willingen sicher gut austesten...
> 
> ...




Der Rahmen ist bei allen Swoop gleich.
Bau in das 9.0 ein anderen Dämpfer ein und das Rad ist voll Park tauglich, und dazu ultraleicht (klar wirds da mit Verschleißteilen Teurer).

Naja ein Normales FR wiegt bestimmt keinen 14Kg ich sag mal die (Normalen) FR Liegen so bei 16Kg, und 2KG unterschied merkt man schon am Berg. 

Aus meinen Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen Blockierbare Federelemente brauch ich nicht.
Warum ??? fahr mal mit einen komplett ungefederten Fahrrad Bergauf über wurzeln und Steinen, das kostet wirklich viel Kraft. (Ich denk keiner kauft das Rad für Strasse oder Wald AB)
Hier gilt das gleich Prinzip wie bei den Reifen(weniger Luft besser Rollwiderstand im Gelände) oder irre ich mich da???.
Somit finde ich die Funktionen vom  LT absolut überflüssig.
 Gruß


----------



## duc-mo (1. Oktober 2012)

Die Bikeparktauglichkeit war nicht das Thema, daran habe ich keinen Zweifel... Gewicht war auch kein Thema. Ob man 2kg merkt oder nicht muss jeder selbst wissen...

Ich habe nicht von blockierbaren Federelementen gesprochen, wenn du das LT mal fährst wirst du die Vorzüge des Fahrwerks im Uphill gut erkennen, denn von den 180mm steht dann nur die Hälfte zur Verfügung und damit gehts gut voran... Anders beim Radon...

180mm Federweg sind da immer 180mm Federweg. 35 bis 50mm federt das Rad schon im Stand ein. Im Wiegetritt sinds locker 100mm. An mittleren Anstiegen federt das VR voll aus und das Hinterrad sackt noch weiter ein und diesen "mittleren" Anstieg kommt man nur mit Akrobatik hoch, Steilstücke sind damit unfahrbar. Wer Spaß dran hat mit so nem Federwegsmoster Touren zu fahren, der solls machen. Für mich besteht eine "Tour" aus Uphill und Downhill und wenn ich mich beim Uphill völlig fertig machen muss, vergeht mir der Spaß am Downhill...

Zu deiner Theorie mit dem Luftdruck... Diese läßt sich nicht auf den Federweg übertragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (1. Oktober 2012)

Die Talas hatt auch eine absenkfunktion, ich komm mit 15cm überall hoch.
Mein rp23 sackt nicht wirklich ab.

Kannst du mir auch erklären warum sich das nicht mit dem luftdruck übertragen lässt????.


----------



## TomT87 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich seh schon, die Diskussionen nehmen kein Ende, bis jemand das Swoop  ordentlich fährt und berichtet, wie es war. An alle die zum Testival fahren, bitte helft uns und teilt eure Erfahrungen! Auf den Test in der nächsten Freeride bin ich auch gespannt, danach wird entschieden...


----------



## Lukas_98 (1. Oktober 2012)

Weiß denn wer wieviel man so für ne neue Fox Van bekommt?


----------



## bonnz (1. Oktober 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, die Diskussionen nehmen kein Ende, bis jemand das Swoop  ordentlich fährt und berichtet, wie es war. An alle die zum Testival fahren, bitte helft uns und teilt eure Erfahrungen! Auf den Test in der nächsten Freeride bin ich auch gespannt, danach wird entschieden...



In der nächsten Freeride ist ein Test drin? Wann kommt die denn raus?

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## TomT87 (1. Oktober 2012)

bonnz schrieb:


> In der nächsten Freeride ist ein Test drin? Wann kommt die denn raus?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2



Hab ich hier gelesen und meine es wurde von Radon bestätigt. Die neue kommt glaub ich am 10. Oktober raus.


----------



## Aalex (2. Oktober 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Keene Sorge, das Swoop hat keine Carbonlaufräder, die sind nur am Slide 150 10LE verbaut.
> Die Zugführung finde ich nicht besonders sinnvoll, dies ist am Slide 150 besser gelöst.
> Und ein Schaltwerk, wat nicht klappert und eine zusätzliche Kettenführung ist irgendwie doppeltgemoppelt. Angeblich soll man ja bei diesen neuen Schaltwerken keine Kettenführung mehr brauchen??? Wäre für mich der einzigste Grund auf 10fach-Schaltung umzusteigen.
> 
> ...



und was ist, wenn während der produktion diese neuen tollen schaltwerke ausgehen und doch andere verbaut werden müssen? oder der kunde sogar einfach eine kettenführung verbauen will?

dann ist das geschrei groß. sei doch froh dass sowas dran is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (2. Oktober 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Mein rp23 sackt nicht wirklich ab.


 
Das ist doch reine Geometrie und hat nichts mit dem Dämpfertyp zu tun... Beim Anstieg verlagert sich der Schwerpunkt nach hinten. Ist die Gewichtsverteilung in der Ebene vielleicht 50/50, werden es im Anstieg 10/90. Die Front federt aus und das Heck ein. Bedingt durch den großen Federweg, wird auch die Einfederung recht groß und das Bike steht noch schräger am Anstieg.



> Kannst du mir auch erklären warum sich das nicht mit dem luftdruck übertragen lässt????.


 
probiers doch aus... Lass mal den Druck aus den Dämpfern und fahr statt mit 25mm vielleicht mit 50mm SAG. Wenn du danach immernoch der Meinung bist, dass mehr Federweg das Fahren leichter macht, wäre ich überrascht...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das ist doch reine Geometrie und hat nichts mit dem Dämpfertyp zu tun... Beim Anstieg verlagert sich der Schwerpunkt nach hinten. Ist die Gewichtsverteilung in der Ebene vielleicht 50/50, werden es im Anstieg 10/90. Die Front federt aus und das Heck ein. Bedingt durch den großen Federweg, wird auch die Einfederung recht groß und das Bike steht noch schräger am Anstieg.
> 
> probiers doch aus... Lass mal den Druck aus den Dämpfern und fahr statt mit 25mm vielleicht mit 50mm SAG. Wenn du danach immernoch der Meinung bist, dass mehr Federweg das Fahren leichter macht, wäre ich überrascht...




Das stimmt aber 10/90 halte ich für etwas übertrieben , mit dem Pitch hatte ich da noch nie Problemen.
Nur hat die Talas ja einen Absenkfunktion, und mit 140mm kommt man Garantiert überall hoch.
Also es kommen dann noch 1-2cm Sag dazu.
Deswegen versteh ich nicht ganz wo dein angst ist das man mit dem Rad den Berg nicht hochkommt. 


Von mehr Federweg war nicht die Rede.
Sondern das ich zum überollen eine Hindernisse weniger kraft brauch wen die Gabel nachgibt, so wie beim reifen mit weniger Druck.
Das ist meine Theorie 
Die ausage versteh ich nicht, ich fahr beim Swoop doch auch nur 20-30 sag.


----------



## duc-mo (2. Oktober 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> 10/90 halte ich für etwas übertrieben...
> 
> ...Deswegen versteh ich nicht ganz wo dein angst ist das man mit dem Rad den Berg nicht hochkommt.


 
10/90 sind bei steilen Anstiegen eher untertrieben!!! 
Je mehr Federweg, um so eher steigt das Vorderrad und genau dadurch wird der Uphill zum Kraft / Balanceakt.



> Von mehr Federweg war nicht die Rede.
> Sondern das ich zum überollen eine Hindernisse weniger kraft brauch wen die Gabel nachgibt


 
Von einer Blockierung der Federelemente war aber auch nie die Rede! 
Umso mehr Federweg, umso mehr Kraft wird für den Anstieg benötigt...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Oktober 2012)

Also willst du uns jetzt sagen, dass dir eine Gabel mit 120 bis 130mm zu viel ist um einen steilen Berg hochzufahren oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
Der größte Vorteil ist, wenn sich viel Gewicht nach hinten verlagert, ist dass die Reifen dann mehr Grip haben.


----------



## duc-mo (2. Oktober 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Also willst du uns jetzt sagen, dass dir eine Gabel mit 120 bis 130mm zu viel ist um einen steilen Berg hochzufahren oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


 
Nein, ich sage das mir 175mm zu viel sind.



> Der größte Vorteil ist, wenn sich viel Gewicht nach hinten verlagert, ist dass die Reifen dann mehr Grip haben.


 
Ich habe ein bisschen das Gefühl, das du nicht verstehen willst was ich oben geschrieben habe! Der "Grip" am Hinterrad ist in dem Zusammenhang doch völlig schnuppe.

Mir geht es darum, dass sich ein Rad mit mehr Federweg am Anstieg durch die Gewichtsverlagerung stärker aufstellt als ein HT oder ein Fully mit weniger Federweg. Ich hab mal eine Darstellung angehängt.

Alle drei Räder haben die gleiche Geometrie.

Das erste Bild zeigt beide Räder in der Ebene, hier ist die Gewichtsverteilung identisch
Das zweite Bild zeigt das Rad mit wenig Federweg an einem steilen Anstieg. Der Hinterbau feder ein, das Vorderrad federt aus.
Das dritte Bild zeigt ein Rad mit viel Federweg an der gleichen Steigung. Der Hinterbau federt stärker ein, das Vorderrad federt stärker aus und das gesamte Rad steht schräger am Berg. Der Sattel wandert "hinter" das Hinterrad und nur mit Mühe (Gewichtsverlagerung) ist das Vorderrad am Boden zu halten.

Dazu kommt, dass man bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung gegen den größeren Federweg antreten muss.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Oktober 2012)

Okey ich dachte dir gehtâs auch um die Gabel.

Mein DÃ¤mpfer sackt beim Pitch so c.a 50% bei steilen anstiegen ein(GrÃ¼nstein BGL).
Also an der Gabel 13-14cm und am DÃ¤mpfer 7,5cm Damit komm ich wirklich Ã¼berall hoch (was die Waden halt hergeben)
Beim Swoop Gabel 12-13cm beim DÃ¤mpfer 9cm.
Das gleicht sich doch ganz gut aus oder sehe ich da was Falsch????.

Ich hab schon mal mein Pitch gegen ein torque getauscht, damit bin ich auch noch steile berge hochgekommen, ohne hinten herunterzufallen!!!!!
Ich glaub nicht das die 3GrÃ¶Ãten Versender solche bikes als voll touren tauglich anbieten wÃ¼rden wen mann damit keinen Berg hoch kommt.

Einigen wir uns einfach darauf ich komm damit den Berg hoch und finde es sinnvoll solche bikes anzubieten.
Und du kannst dir ein Scott lt kaufen wen du ein Super Enduro willst.

Ich hab noch einen ganz einfache LÃ¶sung gefunden VariostÃ¼tze 5cm raus und mann kommt wieder den Berg hoch.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Die Bikeparktauglichkeit war nicht das Thema, daran habe ich keinen Zweifel... Gewicht war auch kein Thema. Ob man 2kg merkt oder nicht muss jeder selbst wissen...
> 
> Ich habe nicht von blockierbaren Federelementen gesprochen, wenn du das LT mal fährst wirst du die Vorzüge des Fahrwerks im Uphill gut erkennen, denn von den 180mm steht dann nur die Hälfte zur Verfügung und damit gehts gut voran... Anders beim Radon...
> 
> ...



Kuck mal hier 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9932673#post9932673


----------



## duc-mo (2. Oktober 2012)

Wie gesagt, für mich ist es ein klassischer Freerider. Damit kann man zwar nen Berg hoch fahren oder zur Not schieben, aber Touren würde ich damit nicht machen wollen und als Tourenbike würde ich es erst recht nicht anpreisen... Aber egal, ich denke mein Standpunkt zu dem Thema sollte klar sein und damit habt Ihr jetzt Ruhe von mir...


----------



## rider1970 (3. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, für mich ist es ein klassischer Freerider. Damit kann man zwar nen Berg hoch fahren oder zur Not schieben, aber Touren würde ich damit nicht machen wollen und als Tourenbike würde ich es erst recht nicht anpreisen... Aber egal, ich denke mein Standpunkt zu dem Thema sollte klar sein und damit habt Ihr jetzt Ruhe von mir...



Na endlich
Kann solche Leute irgendwie nicht verstehen,die eigentlich genau wissen was sie wollen und was nicht-und dann hier versuchen mit merkwürdigen Ansichten ein wirklich gutes Rad schlecht reden zu wollen
Ist natürlich nur meine persöhnliche Meinung zu dem Thema


----------



## Themeankitty (3. Oktober 2012)

@rider1970
Seh ich genau so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (3. Oktober 2012)

@ rider1970 
Ist natürlich auch nur meine persöhnliche Meinung zu dem Thema.
Gruß 78


----------



## Deleted 235477 (4. Oktober 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Keene Sorge, das Swoop hat keine Carbonlaufräder, die sind nur am Slide 150 10LE verbaut.
> Die Zugführung finde ich nicht besonders sinnvoll, dies ist am Slide 150 besser gelöst.
> Und ein Schaltwerk, wat nicht klappert und eine zusätzliche Kettenführung ist irgendwie doppeltgemoppelt. Angeblich soll man ja bei diesen neuen Schaltwerken keine Kettenführung mehr brauchen??? Wäre für mich der einzigste Grund auf 10fach-Schaltung umzusteigen.
> 
> ...



Der Test zeigt ohne Kfü geht auch mit neuen Schalwerk nicht ( bei einen FR)
Schade hätte man noch mal Gewicht sparen können.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10...e-schaltwerke-von-shimano-und-sram-die-kette/


----------



## siebenacht (4. Oktober 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Der Test zeigt ohne Kfü geht auch mit neuen Schalwerk nicht ( bei einen FR)
> Schade hätte man noch mal Gewicht sparen können.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10...e-schaltwerke-von-shimano-und-sram-die-kette/



Danke @ TeamAki für den Link.
Klingt ja nicht so überzeugend, dass man ohne Kettenführung auskommt. Hatte auch schon irgendwo gelesen, dass der Verschleiß dieser neuen Schaltwerke bzgl. der Dämpfungstechnik hoch sein soll.
Um so besser, brauch ich mir also weiterhin um 10fach-Schaltung keine Gedanken machen. 
Meine Idee: diesen 10fach-CC-Kram (Sram XO) gegen solide 9fach-endurofähige Schaltung (XT-Kassette -100g, XT-Schalthebel +25g und Saint-Schaltwerk +15g) tauschen und dabei noch Gewicht sparen. 
Gruß 78


----------



## Lukas_98 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hat wer ne Ahnung wieviel man so für ne neue 180er van r bekommt?

Lukas


----------



## Eisbein (8. Oktober 2012)

450-500?!


----------



## TomT87 (8. Oktober 2012)

Also ich war extra auf dem Testoval, um mir das 8.0er und das 9.0er anzuschauen...war nur ein einziges Swoop da, das 7.0 mit weichen (für 70kg) Federn. Sehr enttäuschend... Optisch war es ganz nett, halt viel zu weich für mich und somit habe ich mich nur mal kurz drauf gesetzt und bin dann wieder weitergezogen. Das 8.0er hat definitiv die Talas O/B R drin, von der aber auch Bodo nicht wirklich begeistert war, er hat mehr vom 9.0er erzählt...habe mir dann noch einige andere Bikes angeschaut und muss sagen, das neue Cube Stereo Super HPC sieht schon sehr nice aus  Glaube, bei mir wird es erst mal nicht Swoopen...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Oktober 2012)

Wo findet man denn ein Swoop 8.0? Auf der Radon Seite sehe ich nur das 7.0 und das 9.0...


Kann man mit so einem Swoop auch in den Bikepark? Ist es dafür geeignet?
Sorry für die vielleicht dumme Frage, bin aber noch relativ neu.


----------



## TomT87 (8. Oktober 2012)

Das ist noch nicht online. Die Daten stehen hier im Forum und auf der Radon-Facebookseite...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. Oktober 2012)

Schade also doch die schlechte Talas .
Ist aber in der Klasse immer noch das Top Bike.
Ich glaube ich hol mir das 7.0 und verkauf alle teile und bau es neu auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas_98 (8. Oktober 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Schade also doch die schlechte Talas .
> Ist aber in der Klasse immer noch das Top Bike.
> Ich glaube ich hol mir das 7.0 und verkauf alle teile und bau es neu auf.



Dann frag doch einfach bei Radon nach(z.b. über Facebook) ob die dir auch nur den Rahmen verkaufen können. Es gibt nämlich z.b. auch den slide ed Rahmen in Bonn bei bike discount zu kaufen aber im Internet nicht.


----------



## greg12 (8. Oktober 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Schade also doch die schlechte Talas .
> Ist aber in der Klasse immer noch das Top Bike.
> Ich glaube ich hol mir das 7.0 und verkauf alle teile und bau es neu auf.




gibts auch eine gute talas?? an so ein bike gehört eine gabel ohne absenkung dran, am besten mit stahlfeder....


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. Oktober 2012)

Der kostete dann aber 1000â¬.
und gegen die Slx hab ich nichts.

Ich denk wenn ich mir das 8.0 hole und die Gabel gegen einen DUROLUX RC 20QLC tausch und den DÃ¤mpfer gegen einen Monach Plus dann passt alles an dem Bike.
Ich bekomme sogar noch Geld raus und spare mir 100g.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Oktober 2012)

Oder am besten hinten Vivid RC2 Coil und vorne Lyrik RC2DH Coil. Für Anstiege kann man sich mit Spanngurt helfen und es dann voll krachen lassen.
Das Swoop 7 ist in meinen Augen das einzig gute Swoop.
Der rest ist bling bling.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## duc-mo (8. Oktober 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Das Swoop 7 ist in meinen Augen das einzig gute Swoop.


 
Schön zu hören, dass ich nicht der Einzige mit der Meinung bin!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Oktober 2012)

Und mal davon abgesehen. Für das Preis eines Swoop 9 kaufe ich mir lieber ein gescheites Enduro ala Cheetah oder leg noch 1000 drauf ein Nicolai.
Fahrräder die für den Zweck gebaut sind und nicht bling bling zu machen.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas_98 (8. Oktober 2012)

Denkt ihr es lohnt sich/ ist sinnvoll das 7.0 zu kaufen und dann die Gabel gegen eine Fox talas 180 zu tauschen? Oder soll ich besser mal bei Radon nachfragen ob die mit das so verkaufen?


----------



## RobG301 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja dann lieber doch nur den Rahmen und Rockshox-Federelemente!

Oder halt ab Werk Rockshox, aber das gibts ja net!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Oktober 2012)

Sind die Fox Elemente denn soviel schlechter als Rockshox?


----------



## Lukas_98 (8. Oktober 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja dann lieber doch nur den Rahmen und Rockshox-Federelemente!
> 
> Oder halt ab Werk Rockshox, aber das gibts ja net!



Wegen dem Preis oder ist Rock Shox besser als Fox?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. Oktober 2012)

Sind beides Super Marken.
RS hat ein besseres P/L Verhältnis finde ich.
Auf jedenfalls ist Fox Service teuer als RS, und die Ersatzteile sind extrem teuer.



P/L Sieger und Platz 3 nach Deville und Lyrik, war Durolux.


----------



## duc-mo (8. Oktober 2012)

Wofür braucht man am Swoop eine absenkbare Gabel???

Wenn man unbedingt eine will, würde ich mir keine Fox kaufen. Die sind im Aftersale einfach völlig überteuert, da gibts besser und günstigere Alternativen!


----------



## TomT87 (8. Oktober 2012)

...das hat der Bodo auch gesagt  Er wollte ins 8.0er die Float 180 mit FIT Kartusche...die TALAS O/B R hat letztes Jahr nicht so einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen und die Float FIT wäre preislich aufs Gleiche rausgekommen. Er meinte aber auch, das die diesjährige O/B R, laut anderen Herstellern die sie schon in ihren Bikes haben und testen, besser sein soll...


----------



## Lukas_98 (8. Oktober 2012)

8.0 ist online!!! 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-8-0_id_18447_.htm


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. Oktober 2012)

Sieht ja echt gut aus ohne dieses Kashima Gold.
Nur die Kurbel passt ja mal so was von gar nicht.
Naja allgemein von Design finde ich das Slide wesentlich schöner.


----------



## Eisbein (8. Oktober 2012)

warum sram schaltwerk an einem enduro? da gehört was ran, was nicht weit raussteht und gut spannt.
Zee?!

Insgesamt sicher ein gutes packet das 8ter, aber für mich zum großen teil, zeugs was ich direkt verkaufen würde. Bremse, Laufräder, Kurbel, Fahrwerk, ...

Wenn swoop, dann wirds für mich wohl ein einzelner rahmen... oder eben das 7er oder 8er schlachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (8. Oktober 2012)

Laut Internet Informationen hat die Fox 36 Talas 180 R taper, die im Swoop 8.0 auch eine FIT Dämpferkartusche, ist also keine Open Bath (O/B) Variante, aufm Foto erkennt man auch die FIT Variante !!!
Naja, abwarten !


----------



## Lukas_98 (8. Oktober 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Laut Internet Informationen hat die Fox 36 Talas 180 R taper, die im Swoop 8.0 auch eine FIT Dämpferkartusche, ist also keine Open Bath (O/B) Variante, aufm Foto erkennt man auch die FIT Variante !!!



Auf dem Bild hier sieht man das ja auch unten auf der Gabel.


----------



## rider1970 (8. Oktober 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Und mal davon abgesehen. Für das Preis eines Swoop 9 kaufe ich mir lieber ein gescheites Enduro ala Cheetah oder leg noch 1000 drauf ein Nicolai.
> Fahrräder die für den Zweck gebaut sind und nicht bling bling zu machen.
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060



Was macht für dich das Swoop zu einem "nicht gescheiten" Enduro? Vom P/L-Verhältnis stehen die Swoops schon sehr gut da,auch ein Cheetah kommt da nicht mit.Für nen Tausender mehr bekommst du auch kein vergleichbar ausgestattetes Nicolai,vlt. für 2-2,5t mehr-wenn du soviel Kohle hast...Natürlich hast du dann einen Rahmen made in germany,geschweisst von zehn nackten Jungfrauen beim dritten Vollmond,in der fünften Mittsommernacht usw.
Mir gefällt bei Radon, das da nicht nur irgendwelche hübschen Teile an irgendeinen Rahmen geschraubt werden,sondern das auch ein(wie ich finde) sehr guter Konstrukteur dahinter steht.

Edit: Es heisst "Für den Preis"


----------



## Themeankitty (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja eben, aber es hieß erst, dass das Swoop 8.0 die Fox Talas 180 O/B R Variante bekommt, was 2 Leute hier ja auch bestätigt haben, aber ich hab Bodo Probst nochmal angeschrieben !


----------



## xXSittiXx (8. Oktober 2012)

So jetzt gebe ich auch mal mein Statement zum Thema ab. Hätte mich echt gefreut wenn mal was von RS verbaut würde (Totem/Lyrik) und eine Shimano Schaltung wie Saint/Zee. Wie viele schon sagen ist das PL-Verhältnis von Fox zu RS extrem schlecht von daher schließe ich mich den vorherigen Usern an. DieZee/Saint Gruppe ist ja extra auf die Zielgruppe Enduro/Freeride ausgelegt und ich würde sogar behaupten sie sind langlebiger als die Sram Schaltungen etc.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Oktober 2012)

Welche Gruppe/Bremse ist denn von der Performance besser? Die Zee oder die Saint?


----------



## TomT87 (8. Oktober 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Ja eben, aber es hieß erst, dass das Swoop 8.0 die Fox Talas 180 O/B R Variante bekommt, was 2 Leute hier ja auch bestätigt haben, aber ich hab Bodo Probst nochmal angeschrieben !



Ich auch und er hats mir in Brixen auch gesagt...bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt! Antwort von Radon kam grad: 

"Das 9.0 hat die Fit!!!, das 8.0 nicht"

Jetzt bin ich auf die Antwort von Bodo gespannt


----------



## xXSittiXx (8. Oktober 2012)

ich selber habe mal bei einer probefahrt die saint gefahren. denke aber von zee und saint her tut sich da von der Funktion nichts


----------



## bonnz (9. Oktober 2012)

Hmmmmm, wegen der ganzen FIT vs. O/B R Diskussion hab ich jetzt mal bei Fox auf die Homepage geschaut. 

Interessanterweise gibt es dort nur ein 160mm O/B R (und das is eine Float und keine Talas). Also wenn beim Swoop eine 2013-Gabel verbaut ist, dann muss es eine FIT sein.
Obwohl, es gibt keine 2013er 180mm Talas ohne Kashima Beschichtung....

ich bin verwirrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (9. Oktober 2012)

bonnz schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, wegen der ganzen FIT vs. O/B R Diskussion hab ich jetzt mal bei Fox auf die Homepage geschaut.
> 
> Interessanterweise gibt es dort nur ein 160mm O/B R (und das is eine Float und keine Talas). Also wenn beim Swoop eine 2013-Gabel verbaut ist, dann muss es eine FIT sein.
> Obwohl, es gibt keine 2013er 180mm Talas ohne Kashima Beschichtung....
> ...



Radon nimmt so viele Gabel und Dämpfer von Fox dass die sagen können was in die Gabel kommt.
Das Fox von selber keine  O/B R Gabeln mehr rausbringt lest für mich nicht gerade drauf schlissen das die was taugen.
Oder sie wollen ihre gabeln noch teuere verkaufen wer weis wer weis.


----------



## TomT87 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube, das die FIT einfach wesentlich besser performt als die O/B. Das war auch die Aussage von Bodo und einigen anderen Herstellern auf dem Testival. Aus dem Grund bietet FOX fast keine Gabel mehr damit an. Da die Bikes erst nächstes Jahr ausgeliefert werden kann es auch sein, dass Radon die Gabel selbst aus Teilen der FIT RC2 und ner alten R zusammengebaut hat oder so...wäre nicht das erste mal, dass Bikes auf der Homepage mit Teilen ausgestattet sind, die dann gar nicht so wie abgebildet am ausgelieferten Bike vorhanden sind. Radon hat mir gestern geschrieben, dass die 180 R keine FIT hat und das System nur am 9.0er ist. KA ob die Marketing Leute von Facebook das einfach nicht wissen oder die Gabel auf dem Foto des 8.0ers falsch (beklebt) ist. Ich würde auf jeden Fall erst mal die Antwort von Bodo oder einem Techniker von Radon abwarten...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Oktober 2012)

Aussage von Bodo auf der Eurobike auf eine Frage meines Bikebuddies warum Talas und FOX:

Kein Originalwortlaut!

"Aus Performancegründen würde er gerne keine absenkbaren Gabeln verbauen und sehr gerne auch was von RS. Aber RS ist preislich nicht so attraktiv als OEM und der Markt verlangt leider eine Absenkung. Wieso auch immer. Er meint die Geometrie braucht keine Absenkung und frisst nur unnötig Performance."

Probiert mal eine Float im Vergleich mit einer Talas aus und auch mal eine Lyrik RC2DH und dann überlegt ob ihr wirklich für einen unnötige Absenkung auf die viel bessere Gabel verzichten wollt.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich tendiere immer mehr zu einer DUROLUX RC 20QLC die wiegt auch nur 2200g und die bekomm man locker für die Talas.
Ist einer von euch schon mal einen SF12 gefahren.
Einfach nur schaden das es keine 180mm Lyrik gibt. 

Mich würde mal interessieren was Radon so für eine Talas zahlt.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (9. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt von Fox 2013 zwar keine O/B Gabeln mehr zu kaufen, allerdings werden die Bikes mit OEM Ware ausgestattet und da gibts nach wie vor O/B Varianten. Ist aber auch hier schonmal geschrieben worden, ein paar Seiten früher. 

Frisst die Absenkung performance? Also ist ne 150er Talas RL schlechter als ne 150er Float RL? Ich finde das Ansprechverhalten meiner Talas nämlich durchaus verbesserungswürdig. Imho kommt da viel zu viel von dem schwachen Gerüttel durch. Dachte aber, dass ich da vielleicht einfach viel zu Anspruchsvoll bin


----------



## TomT87 (9. Oktober 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich tendiere immer mehr zu einer DUROLUX RC 20QLC die wiegt auch nur 2200g und die bekomm man locker für die Talas.
> Ist einer von euch schon mal einen SF12 gefahren.
> Einfach nur schaden das es keine 180mm Lyrik gibt.
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren was Radon so für eine Talas zahlt.



Laut Bodo für die Talas R genauso viel wie für die Float FIT...aber die durfte er nicht verbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (9. Oktober 2012)

Also Bodo hat gestätigt, dass das Swoop 8.0  eine Talas 180 O/B R bekommt.
Hier ein Zitat von Bodo:" Hi , Open Bath ist richtig aber Mod. 13 und erste Tests sehr  Posetiv ging besser als die 12er Fit Wartet doch mal ab bevor ihr was  für Unfahrbar Erklärt."

Übrigens: Ich hab in meinem Slide AM 2011 auch eine Talas RL 150mm mit Open Bath und ich find sie nicht schlecht !


----------



## TomT87 (9. Oktober 2012)

Beschreibung und Foto wurden auf der Homepage geändert...


----------



## RobG301 (9. Oktober 2012)

Na bei dem was man hier alles liest, warte ich mal das Testival Ende des Monats ab und bild mir selber ein Urteil!

Wenn würde es eh das 9.0 werden, auch wenn ich da ja lieber Rockshox Elemente dran hätte, aber das ist ja alles möglich und wenns OEM nicht geht wie oben beschrieben dann halt im Selbstaufbau! 

zur Saint: Ja leider findet man noch kaum Bikes die ab Werk die Zee oder Saint montiert haben!


----------



## TomT87 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich warte auch mal die Erfahrungen des Testivals und den Test in der Freeride ab...bis die Bikes ausgeliefert werden dauerts ja eh noch ne Weile


----------



## Deleted 235477 (9. Oktober 2012)

In der Freeride wird sicher das 9.0 getestet und nicht das 8.0.
Ich hoff beim Testival steht das 8.0 zur Verfügung.


----------



## RobG301 (9. Oktober 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Ich warte auch mal die Erfahrungen des Testivals und den Test in der Freeride ab...bis die Bikes ausgeliefert werden dauerts ja eh noch ne Weile



Ich hab jetzt die Freeride erstmal durchgeblättert und da findet sich bisher kein Test!
Vielleicht in der nächsten MTB Rider! Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## bonnz (9. Oktober 2012)

Laut Homepage ist auch kein Test in der aktuellen Ausgabe drin.
Auf der Freerider Homepage steht für das nächste Heft (ab März 2013) folgendes auf der Agenda:

_Test: Leichte Freerider mit fettem Federweg. Multitalente oder Kompromiss?_

Ich denke mal, dass es dann da dabei sein wird....


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Oktober 2012)

Wozu die ganze Diskussion über FIT oder O/B ?
Kauft euch lieber die RS Lyrik oder Totem mit 180mm @Coil oder das Swoop 7.0 .
Ich verwette meinen Arsch darauf das zumindest der Dämpfer am 8.0 oder 9.0 bei leuten 85 kg oder mehr durch den Federweg rauschen wird wie nix gutes. Zumindest kann man ein RS Vivid RC2 Coil verbauen oder das 7.0 kaufen.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaubt den Zeitschriften mit den bunten Bildern?

<Rant>
Das sind doch auch die, in denen Schwalbe Reifen immer die besten sind, aber leider ist ja nach einer Woche auf hartem Stein die oberste griffige Schicht weg und die Seitenstollen ausreißen und damit nutzlos sind?

Das sind, die bei denen ein Rad ohne verstellbarer Gabel immer gleich unten durch sind?

Und die, die bis vor drei Jahren alle Versender verteufelt haben und bei denen nur Highprice (Speci und Co) gewonnen haben?
</Rant>

Macht selber Erfahrungen und fragt in Eurem Umfeld bei Leuten die das gleiche machen wie Ihr.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ist ganz Normal das die auch eher einen subjektive Meinung haben.
Wen der Boss Schwalbe und Speci mag oder die viel Werbung machen ist klar das die nicht schlecht abscheiden.


Ich mag die Bike Bravo Trotzdem, und wer denen bedingungslos glaubt ist selber schuld.

Wir brauchten einen öffentlich Rechtliche Biker Bravo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (9. Oktober 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Wir brauchten einen öffentlich Rechtliche Biker Bravo



Jau und die bezahlen wir dann alle zusammen, selbst die nicht-Biker. Also alle deutschen Bürger! Lass ma GEZ anschreiben und vorschlagen...

Btw ich bin mit meinen Schwalbe Reifen zufrieden


----------



## felt_rider (9. Oktober 2012)

Kenn mich bei den Gabeln von Fox nicht so aus, will aber ein Swoop mit absenkbarer Gabel, daher meine Frage: Was findet ihr an einem offenem Bad also O/B schlecht? Ist die Gabel schlecht einstellbar?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Oktober 2012)

Angeblich soll das Öl aufschäumen. KA ob da was wirkliches dran ist. Denn ich kenn leute die Gabel auf O/B extra umbauen um bessere Perfomance zu haben...

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Deleted 235477 (9. Oktober 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Angeblich soll das Öl aufschäumen. KA ob da was wirkliches dran ist. Denn ich kenn leute die Gabel auf O/B extra umbauen um bessere Perfomance zu haben...
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060



Ob das O/B schlecht ist weis ich nicht, aber die Meinungen sind ja nicht al zu hoch.
Was definitiv fehlt ist Druckstufen einstellen.
Hab jetzt schon öfter was von wegsacken gelesen 
Aber wie gesagt bekommst du für das Geld der Talas einen Durolux die alles hat, oder legst noch 100 Drauf dann bekommst auch eine Lyrik.


----------



## felt_rider (9. Oktober 2012)

Und is die durolux wirklich eine alternative? wenn man die fox verkauft is ja dann auch noch etwas Gewinn drinnen.gibts die Lyrik mit 180?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (9. Oktober 2012)

felt_rider schrieb:


> Und is die durolux wirklich eine alternative? wenn man die fox verkauft is ja dann auch noch etwas Gewinn drinnen.gibts die Lyrik mit 180?



Leider gibt es die Lyrik nur als selber bastle Variante mit 180.
viel mehr 180mm Gabeln als Durolux und Fox giebts ja gerade nicht , Marzocchi hat 2013 ja keine 180mm Gabel mehr.
Für 450 bekommst du mit der Durolux einen P/L Sieger.
Hab bis jetzt nur gutes über die sf12 Modelle gelesen.
Beim ibc Bike war die Durlox weit vor Talas und nur knapp nach der Lyric.
Meine Frau hat einen Epicon am Rad, die ist für 200 echt ziemlich gut.


----------



## FireGuy (9. Oktober 2012)

Naja, wenns Gewicht wurscht ist eine Totem rein, dann hast deine 180mm


----------



## felt_rider (9. Oktober 2012)

Will mein bike an die 13,2kg bringen, also durolux ;-) die totem ist mit 2835g zu viel ;-)


----------



## Deleted 235477 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja die hab ich vergessen wiegt auch nur 200g mehr als die Talas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (9. Oktober 2012)

wenn der Preis jetzt nicht so wichtig ist

2550g Durolux AIR zu 2850g Totem COIL

dann ist ganz klar die Totem vorne

die 300g sinds echt wert imho


----------



## felt_rider (9. Oktober 2012)

@FireGuy: hast du die beiden im Vergleich schon mal getestet? mein Ziel is doch ein leichtes Bike, will damit auch 2000hm rauffahren können und da zählt dann schon das Gramm.
Wieviel würdet ihr meinen bekommt man, wenn man die Fox des 8.0 verkauft?


----------



## Themeankitty (9. Oktober 2012)

FÃ¼r die Fox Talas 180 O/B: 450â¬-500â¬ neu


----------



## felt_rider (9. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt muss ich noch Fragen: Wird die Fox Talas 180 O/B als FOX Talas 180 R verkauft? Find irgendwie keine 180 O/B Berichte.


----------



## FireGuy (10. Oktober 2012)

felt_rider schrieb:


> @_FireGuy_: hast du die beiden im Vergleich schon mal getestet? mein Ziel is doch ein leichtes Bike, will damit auch 2000hm rauffahren können und da zählt dann schon das Gramm.
> Wieviel würdet ihr meinen bekommt man, wenn man die Fox des 8.0 verkauft?



Leider nicht, ich fahre eine alte gammlige Lyrik :/

Es gibt die Totem aber auch als Luftgabel. Kostet halt das doppelte von der Durolux.
Von der Durolux hört man ansich nichts schlechtes, aber auch nichts Weltbewegendes.
Die Totem wäre da eine Ligahöher mit Mission Controll


----------



## Deleted 235477 (10. Oktober 2012)

Also die Durolux soll mit Absenkfuntion auf ziemlich genau auf 2400gbkommen ist also leichter als Lyrik und Talas
Viel findet man nicht über die sf12, aber das was ich gefunden hab ist nur Positiv.

Ich denke ich werde mal wagen und mir eine zu Swoop dazu bestellen

Und dann noch ein Monarch Plus und ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (10. Oktober 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich glaubt den Zeitschriften mit den bunten Bildern?
> 
> <Rant>
> Das sind doch auch die, in denen Schwalbe Reifen immer die besten sind, aber leider ist ja nach einer Woche auf hartem Stein die oberste griffige Schicht weg und die Seitenstollen ausreißen und damit nutzlos sind?
> ...



Mittlerweile ist das aber total umgedreht. Die Versender werden auf Händen getragen (meist aber nur wegen den Anbauteilen). Es fehlt einfach der direkte Vergleich. Der Rahmen macht das Bike und nicht das blink blink 
Ich bin auch mal auf das 7.0 er gespannt. Die Luftdinger machen irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (10. Oktober 2012)

Der Rahmen braucht eindeutig ein HV Luft Dämpfer oder Coil. Genau wie die leute den Fox Van in das Slide ED einbauen damit das bike endlich abgeht wie es soll.

Mich würde es interessieren wie viel der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer wiegt?

Und ausser dem ist nicht nur das gewicht des bikes entscheidend sondern die Geo auch. Siehe zbs. Cheetah Rahmen Enduro sowie AM. Die Teile sind ohne Plattform und co fahrbar.
Bei Nicolai genau das selbe. Radon Canyon sind normale 0815 Versänder die hauptsächlich durch ausstattung punkten. Aber auch nicht das mass der Dinge.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## xXSittiXx (10. Oktober 2012)

mal ganz im Ernst der bike Shop um die Ecke wenn der auch wie du meintest "0815" Rahmen verbauen würde wäre das Rad trotzdem um ein vielfaches teurer wie z.B. radon da die dann noch was auf die parts draufschlagen


----------



## rider1970 (10. Oktober 2012)

Was hier für´n Mist geschrieben wird...
Dann hol dir doch dein tolles Cheetah oder nicolai und gut is


----------



## xXSittiXx (10. Oktober 2012)

bisschen blöd formuliert radon ist natürlich viel günstiger als der bike Shop um die Ecke


----------



## Themeankitty (10. Oktober 2012)

Also langsam regen mich einige Post´s hier ernsthaft auf 
Wenn ihr kein Radon wollt, dann lasst es halt, aber nervt hier nicht rum, dass Radon 0815 ist, oder dass das Rad in der höheren Aussattung kein Sinn macht.    
DANKE.


----------



## xXSittiXx (10. Oktober 2012)

Richtig dann sollten manche lieber in nen anderes Forum schauen und dort ihre "unnützen" Kommentare abgeben. so bin jetzt wieder ruhig


----------



## xXSittiXx (10. Oktober 2012)

das beste Beispiel ist ja ein rahmenkit von z.B. rocky mountain da kostet nen Rahmen so viel wie ein komplettes swoop 8.0


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. Oktober 2012)

Jedem das seine. Wer mit nem Radon Rahmen und Ausstattung glücklich ist, super! Wer lieber soviel Geld nur für nen Rahmen ausgeben möchte und dann die Ausstattung noch zusätzlich kaufen will, auch super! Wer hier kommt und rum stänkert von wegen "Euer Rad ist ********, weil der Rahmen billig ist"... Sollte mMn bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst. Leben und leben lassen, oder nicht?


----------



## xXSittiXx (10. Oktober 2012)

Danke. Gut zusammengefasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Oktober 2012)

Richtig. Rad alleine gewinnt nicht


----------



## Deleted 235477 (10. Oktober 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Also langsam regen mich einige Post´s hier ernsthaft auf
> Wenn ihr kein Radon wollt, dann lasst es halt, aber nervt hier nicht rum, dass Radon 0815 ist, oder dass das Rad in der höheren Aussattung kein Sinn macht.
> DANKE.



Zustimm!!!!!
Was die alle über das swoop zu meckern haben versteh ich nicht, giebt ja genug andere Räder.
Radon giebt 5 jahre Garantie, und lässt seine Rahmen in fern Ost fertigen wie 98% der ander Händler. 
Ich finde das P/L echt klasse.
Hat ja nicht jeder 6000-7000 Euro für ein Rad.
Das Cheetah gefällt mir leider nicht.


----------



## ben1982 (11. Oktober 2012)

xXSittiXx schrieb:


> das beste Beispiel ist ja ein rahmenkit von z.B. rocky mountain da kostet nen Rahmen so viel wie ein komplettes swoop 8.0



Und was soll das aussagen???

1. Rocky ist teuer
2. Radon ist total billig
3. Du hast keine Ahnung von Bikes
4. Die Punkte 1 bis 3 treffen alle zu ???


----------



## siebenacht (11. Oktober 2012)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Was hier für´n Mist geschrieben wird...
> ...





Themeankitty schrieb:


> Also langsam regen mich einige Post´s hier ernsthaft auf
> ...


Deshalb hab ick hier schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben. Diese Diskussionen, welche Bike-, Gabel- und Dämpfer-Hersteller besser oder schlechter sind, gehen mir auf den Zeiger. Und ob nun Luft oder Stahlfeder... und und...

Ich habe schon einige Bikes gefahren, ob nun Specialized, Liteville, Scott, Trek, Alutech, Canyon, Radon und..., die kochen alle nur mit Wasser und d i e  Wunderwaffe gibt es nicht. Es gibt immer Vor- und Nachteile. Die muss jeder für sich abwägen.
Und Stahlfeder-Gabel und -Dämpfer machen für mich am Superenduro wie dem Swoop gar keinen Sinn. Wenn ich einen echten Freerider haben will, würde nicht so einen leichten Rahmen wählen, sondern etwas robustes.
Meine eigene ganz persönliche Meinung!!!
Gruß 78


----------



## Deleted 235477 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich mag Diskutieren!!! 
Warum hier so viele Menschen Rumnerven die gar kein Interesse am Swoop haben versteh ich nicht.
Ich hab was besseres zu tun als mich über Bikes aufzuregen an denn ich kein Interesse habe.

Ich will mir gleich einen Monarch Plus einbauen und würde gerne mal ausrechnen welche ich brauch, weis einer die Einbaulänge. (Ich wende mich auch an Radon, aber das kann Lange dauern)


----------



## siebenacht (11. Oktober 2012)

216er Einbaulänge, wenn ich hier allet richtig verstanden habe, aber Du musst sowieso bei Radon anrufen, weil Du noch den Tune brauchst.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (11. Oktober 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> 216er Einbaulänge, wenn ich hier allet richtig verstanden habe, aber Du musst sowieso bei Radon anrufen, weil Du noch den Tune brauchst.



Danke 
Ja dass kann man auch selber ausrechnen Federweg 175 durch 63 Dämpferhub = Tune 2,7 also noch Medium.
Aber ich Frag lieber noch mal nach


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ehmm . Das Swoop wird als erster reinrassiger Freerider vom Radon beworben.  Ergo haben da sehr wohl Stahlfeder daseins berechtigung. Swoop 7.0 ist das einzige was dazu zählt der rest ist bling bling.
In meiner Auswahlt stehen 3 Bikes. 
Canyon Torque
Swoop und
Enduro MountainSpirit.

Das Swoop 7.0 ist das einzige was für wenig Geld schon alles hat. 
So wie der Rahmen ausschaut ist der Platz für Dämpfer mit piggyback vorhanden.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Deleted 235477 (11. Oktober 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Ehmm . Das Swoop wird als erster reinrassiger Freerider vom Radon beworben.  Ergo haben da sehr wohl Stahlfeder daseins berechtigung. Swoop 7.0 ist das einzige was dazu zählt der rest ist bling bling.
> In meiner Auswahlt stehen 3 Bikes.
> Canyon Torque
> Swoop und
> ...




Ich hab das eher so verstanden dass dass 7.0 rein für den Park ist und weniger für Touren.
Für alles die erst zum Park Radeln müssen und keinen Lift haben ist das 8und9 Gedacht.
Natürlich kann man auch mit gut 16,5Kg touren fahren aber ih nehme da Lieber die 14Kg Variante.

Ob der 2,9 Kg Rahmen Permanenten Park Einsatz mitmacht wird sich zeigen.

Was leichter Teile mit Bling Bling zu tuen haben leuchtet mir nicht ein.

Gruß Aki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. Oktober 2012)

Das war eher in Richtung Gabel und Dämpfer am 8.0 und 9.0 gerichtet. Über der Talas liest man nicht wirklich was gutes. Die Float 36 im 8.0 und schon würde ich es kaufen. Den Dämpfer sofort ausbauen verkaufen und entweder VAN RC oder Vivid RC2 Coil und wenns um Gewicht geht Vivid Air.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Deleted 235477 (11. Oktober 2012)

Naja da hast du nicht Ganz unrecht Hauptsache es steht Talas drauf dann wirds gekauft.
Ich erleb immer wieder das vor allen Anfänger verrückt nach Fox sind.
Soll nicht heißen dass Fox schlecht.

Ich werde mir das 8.o holen und die Talas O/B gegen eine Durolux tauschen (ob absenkbar oder nicht weis ich noch nicht) und bei der Gelegenheit gleich den Dämpfer.

P.s Ich wollte mir auch ein Torque kaufen aber das Vertride ist mir zu Teuer.


----------



## konamatze (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich verstehe das so,mit dem Swoop soll die Lücke zwischen Enduro und Freeride geschlossen werden das erklärt die Tourentauglichkeit,ob man mit 180mm überall hochkommt ist die andere Frage.Ich Persönlich finde 150/160mm schon ausreichend.Bin gespannt auf den ersten Fahrbericht und ich meine nicht die Presse.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. Oktober 2012)

Joa. Me 2. Die Bike Bravos sind nun ja....
Wann soll es geliefert werden?
Am 27/28 ist so ein Radon Testival oder whatever? Da kann man es auf jedenfall testen. Man muss sich nur rechtzeitig anmelden.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin da. Hoff ich werd eins testen könen


----------



## siebenacht (12. Oktober 2012)

konamatze schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das so,mit dem Swoop soll die Lücke zwischen Enduro und Freeride geschlossen werden das erklärt die Tourentauglichkeit,ob man mit 180mm überall hochkommt ist die andere Frage.Ich Persönlich finde 150/160mm schon ausreichend.Bin gespannt auf den ersten Fahrbericht und ich meine nicht die Presse.
> 
> Gruß Matze



Watnu doch keen Swoop für Matze??

Ich denke gerade über noch mehr Federweg nach. Also anstatt Swoop, das Slide 160 zu behalten und dann gleich ein DHler alla YT zu nehmen, damit ich mir endlich mal die fetteren Sprünge traue.
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (12. Oktober 2012)

Dan schlag da zu 
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=268


----------



## konamatze (12. Oktober 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Watnu doch keen Swoop für Matze??
> 
> Ich denke gerade über noch mehr Federweg nach. Also anstatt Swoop, das Slide 160 zu behalten und dann gleich ein DHler alla YT zu nehmen, damit ich mir endlich mal die fetteren Sprünge traue.
> Gruß 78



Erstmal nicht,sind private Gründe.
Aber genauso wie du hatte ich mir das auch Überlegt.Nächstes Jahr wird es sich entscheiden,ob Swoop oder etwas anderes.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## TomT87 (12. Oktober 2012)

konamatze schrieb:


> Erstmal nicht,sind private Gründe.
> Aber genauso wie du hatte ich mir das auch Überlegt.Nächstes Jahr wird es sich entscheiden,ob Swoop oder etwas anderes.
> 
> Gruß Matze



Ich warte auch noch...Ich habe schon einen Panzer mit 200/210mm daheim, aber mein Stage 6.0 mit 140/125mm Federweg ist auf Touren bergab immer voll überfordert. Die Überlegung war beide gegen ein Swoop zu tauschen. Da ich aber nur paar mal im Jahr in nen Park gehe und auch viel bergauf fahre, überlege ich auf die im Frühjahr kommende 160mm Variante des Slide zu warten und es gegen das Stage zu tauschen...bei all den neuen Bikes wird es immer schwerer, sich für eins zu eintscheiden


----------



## felt_rider (12. Oktober 2012)

TomT87:Genau das gleiche Thema bei mir, will auch meine Bikes reduzieren. Hab zwar alle News gelesen, aber nicht mitbekommen, dass es ein Slide mit 160 bald geben soll. Hat da wer da Infos bzw. Links für mehr Infos?


----------



## konamatze (12. Oktober 2012)

160 mm Slide?Wäre cool dann, mit dem neuen Rahmen,kann man endlich einen anderen Dämpfer(zB.Monarch Air Plus) verbauen.160mm ist denk ich der beste Kompromiss wenn es Bergauf und Ordentlich Bergab gehen soll.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## felt_rider (12. Oktober 2012)

empfind ich auch so, aber das Gewicht wäre super, wenns unter 13kg machbar wäre


----------



## DannyCalifornia (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub eher, dass da jemand was verwechselt. Oder meint ihr wirklich, Radon baut künftig Slides mit 125, 140, 150 und 160mm FW und dann noch n Swoop mit 175 und n Slide DH mit 190? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen


----------



## Deleted 235477 (12. Oktober 2012)

Also 160mm Bike soll kein mehr geben, aber da ist der Markt ja eh bis oben hin voll.


----------



## konamatze (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm,gibt genug andere Hersteller die bauen gute Enduros ( zb.Nukeproof,yt)

 Gruß Matze


----------



## TomT87 (12. Oktober 2012)

Also ich möchte hier nichts Falsches behaupten, aber als ich Bodo auf dem Testival meine Situation mit dem zu schwachen Stage und meinen Zweifeln an der vollen Tourentauglichkeit des Swoop erklärte, meinte er dass das "Slide HT" (ka wie genau er es nannte, irgendwas mit HT) auch im nächsten Frühjahr kommt und die neue 34 FOX haben soll. Da die Swoops ja eh erst im Januar geliefert werden und ich bei dem Sauwetter bis April kein neues Bike brauche und in den Bergen eh noch nix geht warte ich einfach mal ab und schaue was da noch so alles kommt. 

Bzgl. den vielen verschiedenen Modellen, Cube hat zum Beispiel Fullies mit 100, 110,120,130,140,150,160,180, und 200mm Federweg. Das sollte also nicht das Problem sein, besonders da der Slide Rahmen viel Potenzial hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (12. Oktober 2012)

felt_rider schrieb:


> empfind ich auch so, aber das Gewicht wäre super, wenns unter 13kg machbar wäre



Wie soll den das funktionieren bei 160mm? Meinst schon mit Pedalen und ordentlichen Teifen von min. 2,35? Fahrfertig schafft das ja schon kein vernünftig ausgestattetes 140 AM-Bike.


----------



## TomT87 (13. Oktober 2012)

Das ist nur ne Preisfrage, die neuen 160er von Cube kommen auf 9,8-12,5 kg...es lebe der Fortschritt


----------



## Deleted 235477 (13. Oktober 2012)

Das sind AM+ die haben 1500gram Laufräder und 34 Gabeln.


----------



## duc-mo (13. Oktober 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Das ist nur ne Preisfrage, die neuen 160er von Cube kommen auf 9,8-12,5 kg...es lebe der Fortschritt



Klasse Fortschritt... Mit Carbon Rahmen, Carbon Laufräder, Carbon Kurbel, Carbon Lenker, Carbon Sattel, Nobby Nic Reifen und ohne Pedale kommt das Cube laut eigener Aussage auf unter 10kg. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Bewegst du das Rad artgerecht stößt du als erstes mit den Reifen an Grenzen, anschließend geben die teuren Laufräder auf und wenn du den Rahmen mal auf nen Stein knallst wars das mit dem Fortschritt... Sorry, aber das ist ein reines Prestigeobjekt für Leichtbaujünger die sich mehr vor der Eisdiele als auf dem Trail rumtreiben... 

Tauscht du Reifen und Laufräder bist du schon bei 12kg, der Rahmen ist dann aber immer noch windig...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ja die Reifen sind echt ein Witz, und carbum Laufräder sind aus meiner Sicht nicht das wahre ( häufiger Kontakt mit Steinen).
Carbon am Rahmen finde ich okey,ist halt immer die Gefahr dass carbum keine dellen bekommt, an denen man einen schade erkennt.


----------



## TomT87 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich meinte ja nur, dass ein 160er unter 13 kg, auch mit sinnvollen Komponenten, geht. Das war ja die vorherige Frage. AL+ und Enduros unter 12 kg sind zu "anfällig" und für den normalen Geldbeutel nicht zweckmäßig...das ist klar.


----------



## Trail-Fail (14. Oktober 2012)

Wäre wirklich nett, wenn sich Radon dazu mal äußern könnte, ob noch ein "Touren-Enduro" kommt. Also praktisch ein Nachfolger des Slide ED. Das Swoop ist mir mit 180mm einfach schon zu Freeridelastig.

Es wäre ja bei einem Enduro Slide nicht nur der 1cm mehr an Federweg im vgl. zum Slide, sondern eben auch flacherer Lenkwinkel, 2fach Antrieb, Kettenführung etc.
Aus meiner Sicht also durchaus eine sinvolle Ergänzung der Palette.

EDIT: Das ganze dann vielleicht sogar zu einem attraktiven Preis ohne Fox Talas Bling Bling Gedöns...das wäre super


----------



## TomT87 (14. Oktober 2012)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Wäre wirklich nett, wenn sich Radon dazu mal äußern könnte, ob noch ein "Touren-Enduro" kommt. Also praktisch ein Nachfolger des Slide ED. Das Swoop ist mir mit 180mm einfach schon zu Freeridelastig.
> 
> Es wäre ja bei einem Enduro Slide nicht nur der 1cm mehr an Federweg im vgl. zum Slide, sondern eben auch flacherer Lenkwinkel, 2fach Antrieb, Kettenführung etc.
> Aus meiner Sicht also durchaus eine sinvolle Ergänzung der Palette.
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch! Schau ma mal was noch so kommt


----------



## duc-mo (14. Oktober 2012)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> EDIT: Das ganze dann vielleicht sogar zu einem attraktiven Preis ohne Fox Talas Bling Bling Gedöns...das wäre super



Das nennt sich Slide 140! 

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass Radon noch ein 160mm Slide rausbringen wird. Aktuell gibts einen 25mm Sprung zwischen den Modellen (125, 150 und 175). Im Grunde ist das kein schlecht Idee! Das Raster von Cube ist stellt das andere Extrem dar... 

Die Gabelhersteller sehen das Ganze nochmal anders und richten ihre Produkte eben in anderer "Rastern" aus.

Mit 175mm gibts eigentlich nur Freeridegabeln. Die sind stabil, haben die nötigen Einstellmöglichkeiten für Sprünge und Co, aber es fehlt eine "Plattform" und insgesamt sind sie nicht unbedingt für den Uphill gemacht. Endurogabel mit 160/170mm und AM-Gabeln mit 140/150mm taugen noch gut für den Uphill, aber in Verbindung mit den 175mm am Heck finde ich das etwas unausgewogen, weil der Lenkwinkel immer steiler wird...

Insofern steht das Swoop etwas zwischen den Stühlen... Ich persönlich sehe es bedingt durch die Ausstattung eher im Endurobereich, aber es protzt mit Freerideattributen die es meiner Meinung nach nicht erfüllen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (14. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Slide 140!
> 
> Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass Radon noch ein 160mm Slide rausbringen wird. Aktuell gibts einen 25mm Sprung zwischen den Modellen (125, 150 und 175). Im Grunde ist das kein schlecht Idee! Das Raster von Cube ist stellt das andere Extrem dar...
> 
> ...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Oktober 2012)

Was heißt nächstes Jahr? Zur Saison 2013 oder später? Wann in Winterberg?


----------



## siebenacht (14. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> ...
> Insofern steht das Swoop etwas zwischen den Stühlen... Ich persönlich sehe es bedingt durch die Ausstattung eher im Endurobereich, aber es protzt mit Freerideattributen die es meiner Meinung nach nicht erfüllen kann...



Eben ein typisches Superenduro und wenn man noch auf sinnvolle und leichtere 9fach-Schaltung, Enduro-Kettenführung (Bionicon), Carbonlenker und leichtere Enduroreifen (MM vorne und HD hinten) umbaut (ca. -400g), würde man auch in Richtung 13kg kommen, wenn man unbedingt will und die 13,6kg Ausgangswert wirklich stimmen. Und alles voll endurotauglich. Dann noch einen zweiten stabileren Laufradsatz mit fetten DH-Reifen für den Bikepark und allet wird jut, vielleicht noch einen zweiten Dämpfer für den Bikepark alla RS Vivid Air und man hat zwei Bikes in einem.

Bis auf den Carbonlenker erstmal mein Plan, falls ich mich nicht doch noch für DH-Bike (YT Tues 2.0) oder einen echten Freerider (Trek Scratch-Rahmen gebraucht) entscheide.

Naja, zumindest ist die Alternative ein Enduro mit 650b gestorben, nach dem vernichtenden Urteil in der aktuellen Freeride zum Norco Killer B. Ähnliches, wie in der Freeride, habe ich nun auch schon von anderen Testern gehört.

Gruß 78


----------



## duc-748S (14. Oktober 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Eben ein typisches Superenduro und wenn man noch auf sinnvolle und leichtere 9fach-Schaltung, Enduro-Kettenführung (Bionicon), Carbonlenker und leichtere Enduroreifen (MM vorne und HD hinten) umbaut (ca. -400g), würde man auch in Richtung 13kg kommen, wenn man unbedingt will und die 13,6kg Ausgangswert wirklich stimmen. Und alles voll endurotauglich. Dann noch einen zweiten stabileren Laufradsatz mit fetten DH-Reifen für den Bikepark und allet wird jut, vielleicht noch einen zweiten Dämpfer für den Bikepark alla RS Vivid Air und man hat zwei Bikes in einem.
> 
> Bis auf den Carbonlenker erstmal mein Plan, falls ich mich nicht doch noch für DH-Bike (YT Tues 2.0) oder einen echten Freerider (Trek Scratch-Rahmen gebraucht) entscheide.
> 
> ...



Könntest du bitte ganz kurz zusammenfassen was da an 650b ausgesetzt wurde?
Wäre nett von dir 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rider1970 (14. Oktober 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Eben ein typisches Superenduro und wenn man noch auf sinnvolle und leichtere 9fach-Schaltung, Enduro-Kettenführung (Bionicon), Carbonlenker und leichtere Enduroreifen (MM vorne und HD hinten) umbaut (ca. -400g), würde man auch in Richtung 13kg kommen, wenn man unbedingt will und die 13,6kg Ausgangswert wirklich stimmen. Und alles voll endurotauglich. Dann noch einen zweiten stabileren Laufradsatz mit fetten DH-Reifen für den Bikepark und allet wird jut, vielleicht noch einen zweiten Dämpfer für den Bikepark alla RS Vivid Air und man hat zwei Bikes in einem.
> 
> Bis auf den Carbonlenker erstmal mein Plan, falls ich mich nicht doch noch für DH-Bike (YT Tues 2.0) oder einen echten Freerider (Trek Scratch-Rahmen gebraucht) entscheide.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich fast kompl. genau so(RS naja,aber das ist ja auch Geschmackssache).
Was schrieb den die Bikebravo zum Norco?


----------



## siebenacht (14. Oktober 2012)

Hab die Freeride gerade nicht zur Hand. Kurz gesagt, war kein wesentlicher Vorteil gegen 26 Zoll festzustellen, aber dafür Nachteile wie träger und weniger wendig. Das war ja die spannende Frage, 650b eher die Vorteile aus 26 und 29 Zoll vereint oder eher die Nachteile. Scheint nun das letztere zu sein. 
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (14. Oktober 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Hab die Freeride gerade nicht zur Hand. Kurz gesagt, war kein wesentlicher Vorteil gegen 26 Zoll festzustellen, aber dafür Nachteile wie träger und weniger wendig. Das war ja die spannende Frage, 650b eher die Vorteile aus 26 und 29 Zoll vereint oder eher die Nachteile. Scheint nun das letztere zu sein.
> Gruß 78



Danke, das reicht mir eigentlich schon 
Dann war wohl auch nicht viel mit den erhodften besseren Rolleigenschaften, die ja so viel ausmachen sollten

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomT87 (15. Oktober 2012)

Bezüglich der Neuvorstellungen in Winterberg, das Park-Opening ist ja immer so in den ersten beiden Aprilwochen. Das 190er und das 210er Slide sollten dann also so ab Mai-Juni 2013 zu kaufen sein, oder?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Oktober 2012)

@ trail-fail: Aus unserer Sicht ist das Swoop 175 kinematisch deutlich effizienter als das alte Slide ED. Durch den potenten Hinterbau in Verbindung mit der absenkbaren Gabel geht das Swoop annähernd gleich gut bergauf wie das Slide ED und bietet dabei erheblich mehr Spaß bergab. Alles weitere gibt es als News hier im Forum, auf unserer Homepage und bei Facebook.


----------



## felt_rider (18. Oktober 2012)

@Radon-Bikes: wie viel wiegt denn jetzt das Swoop 8.0 bei Größe M bzw. L?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. Oktober 2012)

Würde mich auch interessieren.
Die wissens auch nicht, wage kaputt .
Ich würde auf 14,5 Kg in M schätzen.


----------



## felt_rider (18. Oktober 2012)

TeamAki: laut Ausstattungsliste dürften die anderen Parts nur 300g ausmachen. Also 13,6 vom 9.0 und die 300g, wären dann 13,9. Das wahrscheinlich be Größe S. Bin mal gespannt was sie messen. Vorausgesetzt sie geben die Daten endlich mal bekannt


----------



## Themeankitty (18. Oktober 2012)

Beim Swoop 9.0 steht ja ab 13,6kg, auf die kommt man sowieso nie, selbst nicht in Größe S, hat man ja in der Vergangehiet bei Radon gesehen 
Swoop 9.0 wird in S ohne Pedalen 14.0 kg wiegen, denk ich jetzt mal !


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich meinte auch Real Gewicht ))))
Unter 14Kg wäre natürlich Klasse.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Oktober 2012)

Das Swoop 8.0 wiegt in 16" 14,1kg. Ganz frisch gewogen, ohne Pedale natürlich.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. Oktober 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das Swoop 8.0 wiegt in 16" 14,1kg. Ganz frisch gewogen, ohne Pedale natürlich.



Ja Geilo, und dann noch 200g mehr für Rahen in M.
Also jetzt steht fest es wird ein Swoop.
Verdammt noch 5 Monate warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felt_rider (19. Oktober 2012)

dann noch die Gabel um 250â¬ auf FIT umbauen lassen, SattelstÃ¼tze verkaufen, andere Reifen (schlauchlos), KettenfÃ¼hrung wechseln und die 13,5kg sind schon realistisch 
JJetzt muss nur noch die Zeit vergehen


----------



## TomT87 (19. Oktober 2012)

felt_rider schrieb:


> dann noch die Gabel um 250 auf FIT umbauen lassen, Sattelstütze verkaufen, andere Reifen (schlauchlos), Kettenführung wechseln und die 13,5kg sind schon realistisch
> JJetzt muss nur noch die Zeit vergehen



wo lässt du denn die gabel auf fit umbauen, von toxaholic? mich stört die gabel auch etwas, mehr als die fehlende fit kartusche nervt mich aber die fehlende high- und lowspeed druckstufeneinstellung...bin mir total unschlüssig ob vielleicht doch einfach 9.0, berichte vom testival abzuwarten oder nächstes jahr nach nem anderen bike zu suchen...


----------



## duc-mo (19. Oktober 2012)

Fox raus, Lyrik rein, fertig!!!


----------



## felt_rider (19. Oktober 2012)

ich lass sie in Österreich bei Müller (Graz) umbauen. Aber werd die Gabel so mal erst testen. Theoretisch kannst du ja auch die High- and Lowspeed Druckstufe einbauen lassen. Wird ja nur das Innenleben der Gabel geändert


----------



## DannyCalifornia (19. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Fox raus, Lyrik rein, fertig!!!



!! Hätt ich auch machen sollen, als meine Fox noch neu war und ich soviel dafür gekriegt hätte, dass ich ne Lyrik hätt kaufen können..


----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. Oktober 2012)

Die meisten haben ihrer bikes ja schon drauÃen. 
Im 180mm super Enduro Bereich ist die Auswahl ja sehr Ã¼bersichtlich, da ist ja nur noch Canyon.
Man kann die Gabel verkaufen und 100â¬ drauf packen und einen Lyrik holen oder gleich einen Durolux.
Wer auf Absenkung verzichten kann spart noch mal 250g.


----------



## siebenacht (19. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem Umbau der Gabel hört sich interessant an oder Durolux rein, aber da soll die Steckachse hakelig sein. Ist der Laufradsatz des 8er freeridetauglich?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. Oktober 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Das mit dem Umbau der Gabel hört sich interessant an oder Durolux rein, aber da soll die Steckachse hakelig sein. Ist der Laufradsatz des 8er freeridetauglich?



Ja die soll etwas schwer rein und Raus gehen, zum Glück muss ich nur 3mal im Jahr auf machen zum reifen wechseln . 
Die E2000 ist ja der Enduro Laufradsatz, wen du Fahren kannst und nicht 120Kg wiegst werden die schon halten.
Ich mein 1950g ist ja auch nicht super leicht.


----------



## Wiepjes (19. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Fox raus, Lyrik rein, fertig!!!



Angeblich sollen noch RS Modelle kommen. Bodo Probst sprach das an, wer ist denn auf dem Testtag von euch, der kann ihn ja mal fragen. Er ist ja sehr redefaul hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. Oktober 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Angeblich sollen noch RS Modelle kommen. Bodo Probst sprach das an, wer ist denn auf dem Testtag von euch, der kann ihn ja mal fragen. Er ist ja sehr redefaul hier!



Ich glaub nicht das noch ein Swoop mit Lyrik kommen wird.
Die haben auf FB mal alle noch kommenden Modelle gezeigt.
Schön wäre es Trotzdem.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (19. Oktober 2012)

Es hieß doch mal, dass er gern würde, aber nicht kann/darf, weil die OEM Preise von RS nicht gut genug sind.


----------



## TomT87 (19. Oktober 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Angeblich sollen noch RS Modelle kommen. Bodo Probst sprach das an, wer ist denn auf dem Testtag von euch, der kann ihn ja mal fragen. Er ist ja sehr redefaul hier!



Naja, ich denke es liegt eher daran, dass er solche Sachen hier evtl. nicht veröffentlichen darf und das auch nicht (leider) sein Aufgabengebiet ist.

Das mit dem Testival ist eine gute Idee, bei einem persönlichen Gespräch lässt sich da bestimmt so Einiges rauskitzeln. Also an alle, die das Swoop nächstes WE testen, nehmt am besten ne GoPros mit und erzählt uns genau, was ihr von den drei Modellen des Swoops jeweils denkt und welche Unterschiede beim Fahren auffallen. Wenn ich doch nur nicht so weit weg wohnen würde...


----------



## rider1970 (19. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Fox raus, Lyrik rein, fertig!!!



Sicher nicht,wir wollen das Rad ja nicht verschlechtern


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Oktober 2012)

Schon probiert? Wenn nein, tu es bevor du sowas sagst. Du könntest es bereuen.


----------



## felt_rider (19. Oktober 2012)

Weiß wer ob man in den Rahmen eine Flaschenhalterung bekommt? Bei einer 2h fahrt will ich nicht jedesmal die Trinkblase benützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (19. Oktober 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Schon probiert? Wenn nein, tu es bevor du sowas sagst. Du könntest es bereuen.



Ja,schon probiert-daher auch meine Meinung zu RS...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. Oktober 2012)

felt_rider schrieb:


> Weiß wer ob man in den Rahmen eine Flaschenhalterung bekommt? Bei einer 2h fahrt will ich nicht jedesmal die Trinkblase benützen.



Ich denke nicht.
Steck doch einfach eine Flasche in Rucksack.

Ich finde an Fox einfach die Preise total übertrieben!!!


----------



## derStuka (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Wiepjes,

das Bodo so ungesprächig ist mag daran liegen, daß die Produktmanager von Radon die Räder oft nicht so spezifizieren wie er es empfiehlt !!!


----------



## TomT87 (20. Oktober 2012)

derStuka schrieb:


> Hallo Wiepjes,
> 
> das Bodo so ungesprächig ist mag daran liegen, daß die Produktmanager von Radon die Räder oft nicht so spezifizieren wie er es empfiehlt !!!



So sehe ich das auch. Aber fragt ihn trotzdem mal, was 2013 noch so alles kommt und testet die Bikes ausführlich  
Hab mir eben die 2013er Bikes von YT Industries angeschaut und muss sagen, die sind vom Preis ähnlich wie Radon und machen echt keinen schlechten Eindruck...viel zu viele Optionen, ich steh auf'm Schlauch


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja das ist echt schwierig... Welches vergleichst du mit dem Swoop?


----------



## TomT87 (20. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ja das ist echt schwierig... Welches vergleichst du mit dem Swoop?



Keines direkt, überlege ob ein gutes Enduro mit 160mm (Wicked 160, Wicked 160 LTD, Canyon Strive, Cube Super HPC...) für meine Einsatzzwecke vielleicht doch besser passt, aber da ich mich in dem Gebiet nicht wirklich auskenne und die Preisspanne groß ist warte ich einfach mal ab, was die Leute auf dem Testival über das Swoop sagen.


----------



## siebenacht (22. Oktober 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht.
> Steck doch einfach eine Flasche in Rucksack.
> 
> ...



Aber am Swoop ist doch eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für einen Flaschenhalter vorgesehen. Ist nur die Frage, ob dies noch bei einem anderen Dämpfer mit Piggyback möglich ist.


----------



## tane (22. Oktober 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Keines direkt, überlege ob ein gutes Enduro mit 160mm (Wicked 160, Wicked 160 LTD, Canyon Strive, Cube Super HPC...) für meine Einsatzzwecke vielleicht doch besser passt, aber da ich mich in dem Gebiet nicht wirklich auskenne und die Preisspanne groß ist warte ich einfach mal ab, was die Leute auf dem Testival über das Swoop sagen.



von welchem federweg steigst du denn um?


----------



## TomT87 (22. Oktober 2012)

tane schrieb:


> von welchem federweg steigst du denn um?



Ich habe das erste Radon Stage (2008) mit vorne 140/125mm und ein Bellacoola Charger (2009) mit 200/210mm für den Bikepark. Das Stage ist auf Trails und bei rasanteren Bergabfahrten völlig überfordert. Ich bin eher der Typ, der auf Touren das Bergauffahren als Teil des Ganzen betrachtet, ohne dem es oben nur halb so schön wäre, aber den größten Spaß habe ich dann bergab abseits von Forstautobahnen auf Trails oder sonstigem teils technischen und teils flowigen Wegen. Wollte erst beide Bikes durch eines ersetzen, aber nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen den alten DH mal wieder ordentlich im Bikepark bewegt habe und das nächstes Jahr doch so 5-10 mal machen möchte wäre mir ein Swoop, speziell bei einigen Drops und evtl. Fahrfehlern einfach zu schade/leicht zerstörbar. Das Stage muss also weg und dafür etwas potenteres her, mit dem ich wieder mehr Spaß auf den Hometrails und in den Bergen habe und nicht das Bike, sondern ich das Limit bin


----------



## siebenacht (23. Oktober 2012)

@ TomT87
Vielleicht wäre ein leichtes Slide 150 die bessere Wahl für Deinen Einsatzzweck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (23. Oktober 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ TomT87
> Vielleicht wäre ein leichtes Slide 150 die bessere Wahl für Deinen Einsatzzweck.


 
Wenn ein Fully mit 125mm "völlig überfordert ist" sind 150mm vermutlich immernoch zu wenig...


----------



## siebenacht (23. Oktober 2012)

Es ist ja ein altes Stage und das Slide 150 macht bergab richtig laune.


----------



## tane (23. Oktober 2012)

ich frag mich, obs für so divergierende anforderungen überhaupt ein bike gibt...alleine das gewicht machts schon schwierig: hardcore bikepark-use & 50%up-50%down touren, das wird nicht billig vereinbar sein, sich möglicherweise nichteinmal teuer machen lassen, & der federweg erst...
mir fehlt mit so einem breiten spektrum die erfahrung, aber ich glaub z.b. ein canyon torque vertride wird das "schwerste" gerät sein, das auf längeren touren (einem nicht-muskelmonster) bergauf noch fun überläßt, ob das jetzt hardcore bikepark-use von einem "jungen wilden" aushält???
ich les zwar oft von langen touren, die "muskeltiere" mit schwerem gerät machen, aber ob das als 50/50 up/down gelten kann???


----------



## DannyCalifornia (23. Oktober 2012)

Er sagte doch, dass er seinen DH Panzer behält?! Also ich würde das Slide auch in Betracht ziehen. Mein Bruder fährt ein AMR mit 120 mm und ich ein AMR Plus mit 150mm und das sind zwei vollkommen verschiedene Bikes. Ich denke, dass der Sprung vom 2008er Stage zum aktuellen Slide sicherlich auch nicht nur 25mm Federweg sind..


----------



## TomT87 (23. Oktober 2012)

Wow, danke für die Antworten! Habe schon einiges im Forum gelesen und auch gemerkt, dass der Spagat zwischen Touren und Bikepark mit meinen Mitteln (und auch generell) nicht so gut funktioniert. Darum werde ich meinen Downhiller behalten, der ist mit einem Bellacoola Charger Rahmen und Laufrädern, 888RCV Gabel, Roco Coil World Cup und Gustav M Bremsen praktisch unzerstörbar und macht auf DH-Strecken auch echt Spaß. Wirklich Geld krieg ich dafür ja eh nicht mehr ...an das Slide 150 habe ich auch schon kurz gedacht, doch unter 160mm kommt für mich nichts mehr in Frage. Evtl. greife ich doch tiefer in die Tasche und ziehe das Radon Swoop 9.0 (Dämpfer hat leider keinen Durchschlagschutz, beim 8.0er fehlt mir die Druckstufeneinstellung der Gabel), Canyon Alpinist oder YT Wicked 170 bzw 160 in Betracht. Wenn die geilen Bikes mit top Preis/Leistungsverhältnis halt nicht alle weiß Gott wo gebaut werden würden könnte ich sie einfach mal Probe fahren und müsste euch nicht so nerven....sorry


----------



## konamatze (23. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht wäre ja das Propain Headline II was für dich.Ist auf jeden Fall Interessant.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Deleted 235477 (23. Oktober 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Wow, danke für die Antworten! Habe schon einiges im Forum gelesen und auch gemerkt, dass der Spagat zwischen Touren und Bikepark mit meinen Mitteln (und auch generell) nicht so gut funktioniert. Darum werde ich meinen Downhiller behalten, der ist mit einem Bellacoola Charger Rahmen und Laufrädern, 888RCV Gabel, Roco Coil World Cup und Gustav M Bremsen praktisch unzerstörbar und macht auf DH-Strecken auch echt Spaß. Wirklich Geld krieg ich dafür ja eh nicht mehr ...an das Slide 150 habe ich auch schon kurz gedacht, doch unter 160mm kommt für mich nichts mehr in Frage. Evtl. greife ich doch tiefer in die Tasche und ziehe das Radon Swoop 9.0 (Dämpfer hat leider keinen Durchschlagschutz, beim 8.0er fehlt mir die Druckstufeneinstellung der Gabel), Canyon Alpinist oder YT Wicked 170 bzw 160 in Betracht. Wenn die geilen Bikes mit top Preis/Leistungsverhältnis halt nicht alle weiß Gott wo gebaut werden würden könnte ich sie einfach mal Probe fahren und müsste euch nicht so nerven....sorry



Das Wicked 170 ist echt klasse nur die scheiß HS Kurbel macht das Rad gleich mal 800g schwerer.
Das Vertride wäre mir einfach zu Teuer, ist von der Ausstattung auch nicht besser als das Swoop 9.0, ich finde Canyon mittlerweile Rech teuer für eine Versender, der Rahmen gefällt mir nicht.
Das IBC Bike kann man auch noch in Betracht ziehen.
Am Swoop Stört mich nur der Dämpfer.

Wen du an deinen Bike vorne schon 140 hast dann wirst du mit 150 nicht viel glücklicher.

Ich wechsle auch von 150auf180 weil mir 160mm einfach noch nicht reichen, und der gewichtsunterschied von 160zu180 ist minimal.


----------



## TomT87 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, mit der Kurbel kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber das Gewicht wird in M/L und Pedalen sicher bei mind. 16kg liegen und auf jeden Fall stören. Das Propain schaut echt sehr interessant aus, vor allem mit roten Felgen...müsste man halt noch ne Reverb montieren und das Gewicht rausfinden. Das mit dem Dämpfer ist so ne Sache beim Swoop, laut Radon soll er ja generell seit 2012 und jetzt mit der großen Kammer top sein. Mir macht der fehlende Durchschlagschutz sorgen, wenn ich auf ner Tour mal nen geilen Drop sehe möchte ich den auch mitnehmen und nicht gleich den Dämpfer durchhauen. Finde es auch schade, dass Canyon so mit den Preisen angezogen hat. Sie sind halt wesentlich bekannter als Radon und können es sich, genau wie Cube, erlauben...Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen hier leider den Preis. 

Das Segment der Superenduros ist ja recht neu, denke also es werden noch reichlich Tests und Erfahrungsbericht folgen, die uns hier weiterhelfen können....hoffentlich BALD!!!


----------



## Deleted 235477 (23. Oktober 2012)

Das Propain kommt so auf 14-14,5 hat am heck aber auch nur 150mm, sieht aber echt geil aus.

Ich bin noch zwischen Swoop und IBC Bike.
Beim Swoop müsste ich erst Gabel und Dämpfer wechseln weil ich kein Fox fahren mag.
Mal kucken was das IBC bike wiegt und ob es eine Park freihabe hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomT87 (23. Oktober 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Das Propain kommt so auf 14-14,5 hat am heck aber auch nur 150mm, sieht aber echt geil aus.
> 
> Ich bin noch zwischen Swoop und IBC Bike.
> Beim Swoop müsste ich erst Gabel und Dämpfer wechseln weil ich kein Fox fahren mag.
> Mal kucken was das IBC bike wiegt und ob es eine Park freihabe hat.



Sehe ich auch so, min. 160. Ich muss gestehen, ich finde FOX schon ziemlich nett, bin aber, abgesehen von der 888RCV von meinem Panzer, noch keine HOCHWERTIGEN Modelle von anderen Herstellern gefahren. 

Ich kann das IBC Bike nirgends finden, hättest vielleicht mal nen Link für mich?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. Oktober 2012)

das headline ist schon ganz ok, ich liebe es.
mit Pedale und reverb sind es in Größe S 14,5kg.

alternativ das tyee von Propain.

wobei mir die 150mm locker reichen, aber das ist wohl bei jedem anders.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (23. Oktober 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, min. 160. Ich muss gestehen, ich finde FOX schon ziemlich nett, bin aber, abgesehen von der 888RCV von meinem Panzer, noch keine HOCHWERTIGEN Modelle von anderen Herstellern gefahren.
> 
> Ich kann das IBC Bike nirgends finden, hättest vielleicht mal nen Link für mich?



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/29/eurobike-2012-das-carver-icb-1-steht-auf-eigenen-raedern/

Hat komplett SLX, und ein Lyrik.


----------



## TomT87 (23. Oktober 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/29/eurobike-2012-das-carver-icb-1-steht-auf-eigenen-raedern/
> 
> Hat komplett SLX, und ein Lyrik.



Danke, cool das hier ein Bike gebaut wird!


----------



## TomT87 (24. Oktober 2012)

Also die Programmansage fürs Testival hört sich ja mal sehr gut an! 

- Diskussion mit Bodo Probst: Welche Trends, was kommt 2013, 650B versus 29", was wollt ihr an Spezifikationen wirklich, was soll an SWOOP Sonderserien kommen......vor allem die "Meinungsbildner" aus den Foren sollten es nicht verpassen und mal hier mit Fachleuten sich "informieren" und dann diskutieren!!

Bin echt gespannt, was nach dem Wochenende alles berichtet wird!


----------



## siebenacht (24. Oktober 2012)

Ick würde ja gerne dabei sein, ist aber echt weit weg.
Ich kann nur vom Bikefestival am Gardasee bestätigen, dass die Gespräche mit Herrn Probst immer sehr nett und informativ waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. Oktober 2012)

Wie gerne würde ich da hingehen, nur sind mir 500km zu weit.
Und nach Franken will Radon ja nicht kommen.
Zum Swoop wurde doch schon alles gesagt.
Ihm wäre RS lieber, oder wenigsten eine 36 FLOAT * 180 FIT RC2 als die Talas ob, der Dämpfer soll halten, das Rad geht super Berg auf ( auch ohne absenken) was vergessen???


----------



## TomT87 (24. Oktober 2012)

Wie jetzt, ich dachte es fahren da paar hin?! Naja, es gibt ja noch mehr wie uns drei. Ich kann leider auch nicht, abgesehen von den 600km muss ich am Montag ne Arbeit abgeben und hab noch Einiges zu tun...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. Oktober 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Also die Programmansage fürs Testival hört sich ja mal sehr gut an!
> 
> - Diskussion mit Bodo Probst: Welche Trends, was kommt 2013, 650B versus 29", was wollt ihr an Spezifikationen wirklich, was soll an SWOOP Sonderserien kommen......vor allem die "Meinungsbildner" aus den Foren sollten es nicht verpassen und mal hier mit Fachleuten sich "informieren" und dann diskutieren!!
> 
> Bin echt gespannt, was nach dem Wochenende alles berichtet wird!




2016 weis ich schon was kommt.
Die twenty-six sind back, der einigste wahre Standard für Biker.


----------



## felt_rider (28. Oktober 2012)

So und wer war beim Testival? Her mit euren Erfahrungen... BITTE


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich war da, konnte das Swoop leider nicht fahren. Hab aber vom Bodo erfahren das 2013 noch ein 190er DH und ein 210er DH kommen soll.

Was ich von den anderen Leuten beim Testival gehört habe, waren die sowohl vom Slide als auch vom Swoop sehr begeistert.


----------



## duc-mo (29. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ich war da, konnte das Swoop leider nicht fahren.


 
Häh??? Wieso das???


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Oktober 2012)

Hatte nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit. Hab erst mein Slide vom Bodo einstellen lassen und hab es dann auf der Tour getestet. Danach waren alle Swoops unterwegs und ich musste wieder fahren.


----------



## TomT87 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ist hier jetzt wirklich keiner das Swoop gefahren oder wie...ich werd verrückt


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Oktober 2012)

Doch doch, keine Angst. Wie gesagt, die waren immer alle weg auf den Touren. Weiß halt nicht ob die Leute auch hier alle im Forum aktiv sind. Von denen mit denen ich bei meiner Tour gesprochen hatte, waren die Leute begeistert.


----------



## duc-mo (29. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hab erst mein Slide vom Bodo einstellen lassen und hab es dann auf der Tour getestet.


 
Wie jetzt... Du bist zum Testtag hin und bist dein Rad gefahren??? 

Sorry, aber aus dir werd ich nicht schlau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Oktober 2012)

Wie oben beschrieben ist mir was dazwischen gekommen und ich musste früher weg. 
Wie auch geschrieben hatte ich mein Bike dabei um es einstellen zu lassen weil ich ja noch Anfänger bin. Da kam es mir sehr gelegen das der Bodo Probst sich für mein Bike viel Zeit genommen hatte und mir ne Menge Tipps gegeben hatte und mir auch einiges an Infos erzählt hate.
Was daran verstehst du nicht?!?

Und da ich kein Swoop kaufen möchte, war es für mich primär nicht soooo wichtig es zu fahren, sondern mein bereits gekauftes optimal einzustellen. Somit war der Tag für mich erfolgreich. Ich bin eins auf dem Platz gefahren, jedoch nicht die Tour.

Brauchst auch nicht schlau aus mir werden  Reicht wenn ich dir Kurzweile durch meine sinnlosen Fragen und Beiträge verschaffen kann


----------



## RobG301 (29. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wie oben beschrieben ist mir was dazwischen gekommen und ich musste früher weg.
> Wie auch geschrieben hatte ich mein Bike dabei um es einstellen zu lassen weil ich ja noch Anfänger bin. Da kam es mir sehr gelegen das der Bodo Probst sich für mein Bike viel Zeit genommen hatte und mir ne Menge Tipps gegeben hatte und mir auch einiges an Infos erzählt hate.
> Was daran verstehst du nicht?!?
> 
> ...



Ja muss ja jeder selbst für sich entscheiden! Hatte auch das Gefühl manche waren nur für die Goodie-Tasche da!

Zum Swoop: Tolle Geometrie, fährt sich toll, nur mit dem Custom Aufbau von Andi war ich nicht so zufrieden, Größe passte zwar, aber ich bin kein Freund der SRAM Schaltlogik (Drücken - Drücken) statt (Drücken - Ziehen) zum Auf- und Abschalten der Gänge. Dazu fand ich hatte die XO-Bremse etwas zu wenig Biss, vor allem wenn man dann mit 100kg Kampfgewicht auf ne Kehre zu fährt und doch gerne zum Stillstand kommen würde. Aber das sind Kleinigkeiten.
Rundum ist dem Bodo das Bike gelungen und ein super Nachfolger zum alten Swoop!


----------



## RobG301 (29. Oktober 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Ist hier jetzt wirklich keiner das Swoop gefahren oder wie...ich werd verrückt



Doch! Hab drei Jungs gesehen, die die "kleinen Swoops" gefahren sind mit Coil Dämpfer bzw. einfacher Ausstattung und ich bin das Custom Swoop vom Andi Sieber gefahren ganz zu Anfang!


----------



## Trail-Fail (29. Oktober 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja muss ja jeder selbst für sich entscheiden! Hatte auch das Gefühl manche waren nur für die Goodie-Tasche da!
> 
> Zum Swoop: Tolle Geometrie, fährt sich toll, nur mit dem Custom Aufbau von Andi war ich nicht so zufrieden, Größe passte zwar, aber ich bin kein Freund der SRAM Schaltlogik (Drücken - Drücken) statt (Drücken - Ziehen) zum Auf- und Abschalten der Gänge. Dazu fand ich hatte die XO-Bremse etwas zu wenig Biss, vor allem wenn man dann mit 100kg Kampfgewicht auf ne Kehre zu fährt und doch gerne zum Stillstand kommen würde. Aber das sind Kleinigkeiten.
> Rundum ist dem Bodo das Bike gelungen und ein super Nachfolger zum alten Swoop!


Welche Größe bist du denn gefahren bei welcher Körpergröße/Schrittlänge?


----------



## RobG301 (29. Oktober 2012)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Welche Größe bist du denn gefahren bei welcher Körpergröße/Schrittlänge?



20" bei 1,99m Körpergröße


----------



## Trail-Fail (29. Oktober 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> 20" bei 1,99m Körpergröße


krass, ist das nicht zu klein?


----------



## RobG301 (29. Oktober 2012)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> krass, ist das nicht zu klein?



Ne das hat gepasst!


----------



## Erdbomber (29. Oktober 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ne das hat gepasst!



Das Swoop kämpft sich grad mehr und mehr nach vorne in meiner Kaufentscheidung. Canyon ist ja eigentlich meine Hausmarke aber die Preise von den 13er Bikes sind für mich  uninteressant. Von den Preisen für das ICB Bike erwarte ich auch eher nicht das sie mit Radon mithalten können. Also bei mir wird's entweder das Swoop 9 oder ICB mit Fox Fahrwerk.


----------



## AlBirdy (29. Oktober 2012)

Servus zusammen,

ich war auch da und hab das Swoop in der Top Ausstattung gefahren sprich mit Kashima Talas, Kashima Float und X0.

Fazit, super gelungenes Bike. Sehr schön arbeitender Hinterbau der sehr sensibel arbeitet und am Boden klebt. Leider neigt der Verbaute Fox Float schnell zum durchschlagen. Ich war beim S1 Trail den man dort fahren konnte schon fast an den Reserven des Dämpfers. Eventuell sollte man dort über einen anderen Dämpfer nachdenken. Eine Plattform braucht dieser meiner Meinung nach nicht. Durch die vielen uphill Passagen konnte man schön sehen das der Hinterbau nur minimal wippt bei offenem Dämpfer.

Zur Größe des Bikes, bin 1,82m und Rahmengröße M hat einfach absolut perfekt gepasst. Wirklich 1A Sitzposition im Bike wodurch das Rad extrem agil durch die Kurven zu bewegen ist.

Die Ausstattung der Räder ist mir persönlich jedoch etwas zu unstimmig um das Bike letztendlich zu kaufen.
Die Formula TheOne sagt mir einfach nicht zu, der Dämpfer ist wie gesagt nicht ganz ideal für ein Enduro der 180mm Klasse und eine Reverb Stealth würde dem Rad deutlich besser stehen (leider kann der Rahmen diese nicht aufnehmen) da man bei abgesenkter Stütze ständig mit dem Fuß an die Leitung der Stütze kommt. Nicht so schön wenn auch ein wirklich nur kleines Manko.
Wer damit klar kommt oder ohnehin Teile tauschen möchte, bekommt eine ganz klare Kaufempfehlung von mir. Fährt sich 1A, ist leicht und sieht in live echt klasse aus.


Zum Slide 150, das Ding ist von der Geometrie her eine Unverschämtheit. Mir ist völlig unklar wie zwei Räder vom gleichen Hersteller mit der gleichen Rahmengröße so absolut unterschiedlich sein können. Man sitzt extrem ungewohnt auf dem Rad, ich kann garnicht beschreiben wie, aber es ist einfach nicht bequem. Extrem front lastig, selbst für ein All Mountain. Mir scheint das Oberrohr ist einfach zu kurz (der Vorbau war schon geschätze 80 lang). Dazu kommt das die verbauten Federelemente (trotz dessen das sie korrekt eingestellt waren) kaum arbeiteten. Nicht das nicht funktionierten, aber das Rad ist extrem nervös auf den Trails und dementsprechend fährt man dann auch. Das Rad hat einfach mal null Sicherheit verspüren lassen, beim Swoop hingegen war schon beim Sitzen direkt wohlfühlen angesagt. 
Ein wirkliches Ärgernis, der Lenker ist viel zu schmal.

Ich bin übrigens nicht der Einzige vom Testival der das zum Slide 150 gesagt hat.


Nur so am Rande, da ich aus dem Süden komme bin ich auf dem Heimweg noch bei Canyon vorbei gefahren und hab das neue Torque EX getestet. In M hatten sie das Rad in der Topausstattung Vertride da und ich muss sagen, auf dem Swoop sitzt man mit meiner Größe geringfügig besser, da etwas gestreckter. Sicherlich kann man da mit dem Sattel und evtl. einem um 10mm längeren Vorbau noch etwas machen, aber das Torque ist insgesamt etwas kompakter. Der Radstand ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, knappe 15mm kürzer und das merkt man direkt.
Jedoch macht die Ausstattung der Canyon Räder für mich einfach einen deutlich stimmigeren Eindruck, weshalb ich mich für bei der Auswahl Swoop 8.0 vs. Torque Trailflow für das Canyon entschieden habe, auch wenn die Hammerschmidt wahrscheinlich direkt rausfliegt.


Noch Fragen? Fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Oktober 2012)

Mir hatte der Herr Probst am Samstag erzählt das bei den FOX Gabeln es eine gewise Einfahrzeit (ich glauib er hatte was von 300-400km genannt) bis die richtig gut arbeiten. Er hatte die wohl auf seiner "Hausstrecke) mehrfach getestet und erst nach einiger Zeit ist er zufrieden/begeistert gewesen.


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit etwas gegen das "Durchschlagen" des Float Dämpfers zu tun? Weniger SAG fahren doer mehr Zugstufe?


----------



## Eisbein (30. Oktober 2012)

mehr sag, kleinere luftkammer (progressiver), mehr druckstufe.

Zugstufe steuert ja nur das ausfedern.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Oktober 2012)

Nur zu meinem Verständnis, also mehr SAG bedeutet z.B. von 25 auf 30%. 
Kleinere Luftkammer, wie mach ich das?!?
Wie stell ich denn die Druckstufe ein? Dachte das geht über den Druck den ich per Pumpe "reinpumpe", oder nicht? Das wäre doch dann gleichbedeutend mit SAG einstellen oder?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. Oktober 2012)

@AlBirdy:
Danke für deinen Bericht .
Das mit dem Dämper war ja zu erwarten.
Wie hat sich dass Swoop Bergauf gemacht, hast du die absenkfunktion gebraucht.
Gruß Aki


----------



## duc-mo (30. Oktober 2012)

Danke AlBird fÃ¼r den Bericht. Man darf bei Swoop und Slide vermutlich einfach nicht die gleiche RahmengrÃ¶Ãe als MaÃstab nehmen. Der Einsatzzweck ist ja schon grund verschieden. Was ist fÃ¼r dich GrÃ¶Ãe M? 18 oder 20 Zoll? Das Slide gibts in vier, das Swoop nur in drei GrÃ¶Ãen... Vielleicht bist du 20Zoll beim Slide und 18Zoll beim Swoop gefahren... Anhand von den Geometrieangaben sind Reach und Stack eigentlich ziemlich Ã¤hnlich...



S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Kleinere Luftkammer, wie mach ich das?!?


 
Bei meinem RP23 kann man das Koppelvolumen mit einer CD Spindel noch im DIY reduzieren, bei deinem Slide bleibt nur der Einbau eines Fox Teils zum Einclippsen. Ich find gerade keinen Link dazu, das Teil kostet wohl so 30â¬. Damit kann die Progression verÃ¤ndert werden. Aus meiner Sicht war eh klar, dass der DÃ¤mpfer nichts an einem Freerider zu suchen hat. Wenn die Progression paÃt, versagt irgendwann die DÃ¤mpfung im harten Einsatz und EinstellmÃ¶glichkeiten sind ja eh kaum vorhanden...



> Wie stell ich denn die Druckstufe ein? Dachte das geht Ã¼ber den Druck den ich per Pumpe "reinpumpe", oder nicht? Das wÃ¤re doch dann gleichbedeutend mit SAG einstellen oder?


 
Federung ist nicht gleich DÃ¤mpfung. Mit dem Luftdruck stellst du die FederhÃ¤rte und damit den SAG ein. Mit der Druckstufe (in deinem Fall das leidige CTD) stellst du die DÃ¤mpfung ein.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Oktober 2012)

@duc-mo
Danke für die gute Erklärung. Mit dem SAG einstellen hab ich jetzt verstanden. Auch das mit der Zugstufe. Das werd ich alles die Tage mal testen wenn ich aufs Bike komme. Wird einfach zu schnell dunkel aktuell...

Wieso leidiges Thema CTD? Ich für mich persönlich find das gar nicht so schlecht. Auch kann man ja bei ganz steilen Uphill Passagen noch den Federweg reduzieren. Hab ich auch erst am Samstag gelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (30. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wieso leidiges Thema CTD?


 
Auch das wirst du irgendwann noch lernen!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Oktober 2012)

Dachte das gibts erst seit dieser Saison... Gibts da schon so viele Probleme mit?!?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. Oktober 2012)

Die möglichkeiten Einstellungen vorzunehmen wir mit dem Sytem stark eingeschränkt.
Wie gesagt wenn du mal länger dabei bist wirst du das merken.
Das System macht nur für Leute Sinn die sich nicht im geringsten mit der Technik befassen wollen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Oktober 2012)

Ah okay verstehe. Dann warte ich mal ab ob mir das in Zukunft meine Möglichkeiten verbaut oder nicht  Bis jetzt macht es mir sehr viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## TomT87 (30. Oktober 2012)

Danke erst mal für den ausführlichen Bericht! 

Das mit dem Dämpfer haben ja viele befürchtet, denke so ein Bike soll einfach Spaß machen und als Freerider alles wegstecken können, was einem so in die Quere kommt. Ohne Druckstufe packt das ein Dämpfer einfach nicht...das selbe Problem gibts ja auch beim Canyon Strive und genau das stört mich auch an meinem aktuellen Stage! (aber das Stage ist ja auch nicht so dafür gemacht)

Das mit der Sattelstütze und allgemein der eher "unschönen" Kabelführung habe ich auch schon gesehen, wollte sie eigentlich gegen die Stealth tauschen...schade dass das nicht geht.

Alles in allem ist das Swoop für den Preis glaub ich trotzdem ein geiles Bike, im ersten Jahr gibt es halt noch ein paar Babiekrankheiten. Ich warte erst mal bis zum Frühjahr und höre mich dann um, wie die ersten Besitzer nach einigen Wochen vom Swoop berichten und was sie alles ändern müssen/wollen. Jetzt gehts erst mal paar Monate zum Boarden und dann schaue ich mal, was Radon noch so alles in dem Bereich macht oder es wird eben doch ein Alpinist, Wicked...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Oktober 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Das mit der Sattelstütze und allgemein der eher "unschönen" Kabelführung habe ich auch schon gesehen, wollte sie eigentlich gegen die Stealth tauschen...schade dass das nicht geht.


Loch hinter dem Flaschenhalter bohren, fertig. Mein ED glaubt dran, sobald ich die 150er in die Hände kriege. Sehr viele Hersteller haben genau da das Loch.


----------



## duc-mo (30. Oktober 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Loch hinter dem Flaschenhalter bohren, fertig.


 
Autsch!


----------



## siebenacht (30. Oktober 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mehr sag, kleinere luftkammer (progressiver), mehr druckstufe.
> 
> Zugstufe steuert ja nur das ausfedern.



Also um das Durchschlagen zu verhindern, sollte doch aber eher weniger sag sinnvoll sein. 

Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass der Dämpfer im Swoop zum Durchschlagen neigt. Radon sollte doch aus der Vergangenheit gelernt haben. Ist ja schließlich auch der Dämpfer mit kleinster Luftkammer und Druckstufentune M verbaut. Mit Druckstufentune F und nochmal mittels Spacer verkleinerte Luftkammer wäre der Dämpfer ja extrem progressiv. Vielleicht war der Dämpfer für AlBirdy falsch eingestellt, also zuviel sag. 

Andernfalls würde vielleicht noch die Druckerhöhung des Boostvalve etwas bringen. Aber das sollte Radon doch schon abgestimmt haben???

Danke @ AlBirdy!!
Komisch ich war damals beim ersten Test am Gardasee von dem 150er Slide total angetan und hatte gehofft, dass das Swoop ähnlich gut funktioniert.

Gruß 78


----------



## Eisbein (30. Oktober 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Also um das Durchschlagen zu verhindern, sollte doch aber eher weniger sag sinnvoll sein.



Klar, meinte ich auch so. Vertippt


----------



## RobG301 (30. Oktober 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für den ausführlichen Bericht!
> 
> Das mit dem Dämpfer haben ja viele befürchtet, denke so ein Bike soll einfach Spaß machen und als Freerider alles wegstecken können, was einem so in die Quere kommt. Ohne Druckstufe packt das ein Dämpfer einfach nicht...das selbe Problem gibts ja auch beim Canyon Strive und genau das stört mich auch an meinem aktuellen Stage! (aber das Stage ist ja auch nicht so dafür gemacht)
> 
> ...



Ja und mal abwarten was Radon dann im Frühjahr mit dem Swoop 190 und dem DH noch nachlegt, da wird dann sicher für jeden das Richtige dabei sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlBirdy (30. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Mir hatte der Herr Probst am Samstag erzählt das bei den FOX Gabeln es eine gewise Einfahrzeit (ich glauib er hatte was von 300-400km genannt) bis die richtig gut arbeiten. Er hatte die wohl auf seiner "Hausstrecke) mehrfach getestet und erst nach einiger Zeit ist er zufrieden/begeistert gewesen.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich sage nicht das es nicht eine Einfahrzeit geben mag (mir ist jedoch nie eine aufgefallen bei meinen Rädern), aber 300-400Km halte ich für unrealistisch. Mein Cube All Mountain mit Fox Fahrwerk (ziemlich genau die gleichen Elemente wie das von mir getestete Slide) fährt jetzt nach etwa 500Km exakt so wie am ersten Tag, nämlich saugut.



TeamAki schrieb:


> @AlBirdy:
> Wie hat sich dass Swoop Bergauf gemacht, hast du die absenkfunktion gebraucht.



Wie bereits erwähnt, bergauf ist das Swoop für ein Enduro Bike sehr gut. Der Hinterbau wippt kaum und die Platform des Dämpfers habe ich nicht nutzen müssen (was die Entscheidung den CTD durch etwas Größeres austauschen zu wollen sicherlich einfacher machen sollte).
Die Talas Funktion nutze ich persönlich nie, auch nicht an meinem All Mountain. Ob man sie am Swoop braucht kann ich nicht sagen, dafür waren die uphill Passagen am Testtag einfach zu flach. 




duc-mo schrieb:


> Danke AlBird für den Bericht. Man darf bei Swoop und Slide vermutlich einfach nicht die gleiche Rahmengröße als Maßstab nehmen. Der Einsatzzweck ist ja schon grund verschieden. Was ist für dich Größe M? 18 oder 20 Zoll? Das Slide gibts in vier, das Swoop nur in drei Größen... Vielleicht bist du 20Zoll beim Slide und 18Zoll beim Swoop gefahren... Anhand von den Geometrieangaben sind Reach und Stack eigentlich ziemlich ähnlich...



M ist für mich, wie immer, 18". Bin beide Räder in 18" gefahren (trotz der absoluten Verwirrung der Veranstalter welches Rad denn jetzt wirklich welche Größe hat, schon ******** wenn man seine eigenen Produkte nicht kennt, zumal sie mit Nummern zur Identifizierung versehen waren...).
20" wäre vermutlich besser gewesen, dann hätte man nicht so gedrungen auf dem Rad gesessen, allerdings wäre es dann unterm Beutel etwas eng geworden. 

Aber wie bei allem, das ist nur meine subjektive Meinung. Bei Rädern gilt nach wie vor, selbst drauf setzen und entscheiden. Was für den Einen unbequem sein mag, mag für den Anderen wieder ganz anders ausschauen. Im direkten Vergleich zu anderen All Mountain Rädern die ich bisher entweder besitze oder gefahren habe (Cube AMS, Ghost AMR, Trek Remedy, jeweils in 18" bzw. 18,5" versteht sich), ist die Sitzposition einfach, für mich, extrem unbequem und zu gedrungen. Der viel zu schmale Lenker drückt das Fahrempfinden zusätzlich.



siebenacht schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass der Dämpfer im Swoop zum Durchschlagen neigt. Radon sollte doch aus der Vergangenheit gelernt haben. Ist ja schließlich auch der Dämpfer mit kleinster Luftkammer und Druckstufentune M verbaut. Mit Druckstufentune F und nochmal mittels Spacer verkleinerte Luftkammer wäre der Dämpfer ja extrem progressiv. Vielleicht war der Dämpfer für AlBirdy falsch eingestellt, also zuviel sag.
> 
> Andernfalls würde vielleicht noch die Druckerhöhung des Boostvalve etwas bringen. Aber das sollte Radon doch schon abgestimmt haben???



Der Dämpfer war schon ok eingestellt. Hatte etwa 20% Sag und die Platform natürlich komplett aus, sprich den CTD auf Descent, wie sich das gehört . 
Ich sage nicht das der Dämpfer ******** ist, nur das man rauscht man doch recht schnell durch den Federweg. An und für sich keine schlechte Sache wenn das Gelände entsprechend ist, nur auf den einfachen Trails hätte ich mir einfach etwas mehr Progessivität gewünscht. Aber was soll Radon da schon machen? Auch der beste Hinterbau bringt aus einem ziemlich linear arbeitenden Dämpfer keine Wunder hervor.
Die verbaute Talas FIT mit Kashima war jedenfalls über jeden Zweifel erhaben.  Erstaunlich wie Fox die initial friction der Talas größtenteils behoben hat. Klar ist es keine Coil Gabel, aber ich war echt angetan.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Oktober 2012)

Ist halt das was Herr Probst mir sagte.


----------



## AlBirdy (30. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ist halt das was Herr Probst mir sagte.



Und er wird zweifellos Ahnung von dem haben was er da erzählt, ich konnte eine solche Einfahrzeit jedoch nie feststellen, oder sie war so äußerst geringfügig, dass ich da nie was von bemerkt habe, daher schließe ich das als Bugründung für das, meiner Ansicht nach, mäßige Fahrwerk aus.
Zumal das vom Swoop ja topp arbeitete, die Bedenken zum CTD mal zur Seite gestellt.
Sind wirklich Welten zwischen Slide und Swoop.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. Oktober 2012)

S1 und 20% Sag und der Dämpfer fast am Ende ;(.
Der Dämpfer ist wohl nichts fürs Swoop.
Mit so einem Bike will man doch eher Richtung S4.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (30. Oktober 2012)

tja entweder ist der hinterbau eine fehlkonstruktion, der Dämpfer ist total falsch  abgestimmt oder es liegt daran das ein Eisdielenposerprodukt mit bunter Beschichtung verbaut.


----------



## Lukas_98 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ist auch irgendwer das Swoop 7.0 gefahren und kann darüber berichten?


----------



## Eisbein (30. Oktober 2012)

wo man dann aber mangels geschwindigkeit wieder eher weniger wert auf die hinterbau/dämperperformance legt! 

Schon mal durchgehendes s4-5 niveau gefahren?! da hat man eher andere sorgen  

Ich nutz den meisten federweg bei schnellen trails auf den dann gelegenlich mal ein paar wurzeln kommen. Einfach weil ich dann mit geschwindigkeit drüber rausche, anstatt drüber zu trialen.


----------



## AlBirdy (30. Oktober 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> tja entweder ist der hinterbau eine fehlkonstruktion, der Dämpfer ist total falsch  abgestimmt oder es liegt daran das ein Eisdielenposerprodukt mit bunter Beschichtung verbaut.



Ich tippe auf letzteres. Der CTD macht Sinn in einem All Mountain, und der Austattungen des 8er und 9er zufolge machen besagte Räder sehr den Eindruck in die AM / Enduro Kategorie zu gehören. Der Dämpfer steht einer 36er Talas oder Float mit 180mm einfach nicht gut gegenüber. Anderer Dämpfer, andere Laufräder und Bremsen und das Swoop 9 wäre das ideale Bike für mich.



Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Ist auch irgendwer das Swoop 7.0 gefahren und kann darüber berichten?



Was ich so gehört habe von einem 7er Fahrer war er mit dem Dämpfer sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Lukas_98 (30. Oktober 2012)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Was ich so gehört habe von einem 7er Fahrer war er mit dem Dämpfer sehr zufrieden.



Und die sonstige Ausstattung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich nutz den meisten Federweg bei Drop ins Flat.
Ich hoff mal der Dämpfer war einfach Defekt.
An meinen pitch ist der float gut, sensibel und schlägt erst weit nach der Gabel durch.


----------



## siebenacht (31. Oktober 2012)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sage nicht das der Dämpfer ******** ist, nur das man rauscht man doch recht schnell durch den Federweg. An und für sich keine schlechte Sache wenn das Gelände entsprechend ist, nur auf den einfachen Trails hätte ich mir einfach etwas mehr Progessivität gewünscht. Aber was soll Radon da schon machen? Auch der beste Hinterbau bringt aus einem ziemlich linear arbeitenden Dämpfer keine Wunder hervor.
> ...



Du würdest Dich wundern, wie individuell man einen Dämpfer auf einen Hinterbau abstimmen kann. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies Radon auch gemacht hat. 
Also 20% SAG wäre auch jeden Fall für ein Superenduro zu wenig, da dürfte der Dämpfer nicht durchschlagen. Wenn das Bike bikeparktauglich sein soll, müsste da genügend Reserve für größere Sprünge drin sein. Nicht das Radon beim Testen der richtigen Dämpferabstimmung wiedermal Vorserienmodelle der Dämpfer hatte. 

Wieviel Reserve war denn vom Hub des Dämpfers noch übrig und waren auf der Strecke auch Sprünge drin?

Gruß 78


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Oktober 2012)

Hier noch ein Statement zu den Erfahrungen vom Testday: 
Unser Chefentwickler Bodo war ja ebenfalls vor Ort und hat die Swoops nach jeder Tour gecheckt. Dabei ist ihm aufgefallen, dass der Dämpfer immer noch um die 20% Reserven hatte. Aber dennoch ist die Kritik zum Teil berechtigt: Das schwarze Swoop 9.0, das ein Musterrad war, hatte noch einen Dämpfer aus der Vorserie eingebaut, der noch ohne Spacer arbeitet. Im Serienrad wird ein Dämpfer mit 06er Spacer verbaut werden. 
Zur Slide-Kritik: Bodo hätte gern vor Ort mit Euch/ Dir über Probleme und Erfahrungen mit den Testbikes geredet. Eventuell hätte man die Einstellungen des Slides noch optimieren können. Ein direktes und schnelles Feedback hilft uns natürlich bei der Weiterentwicklung und Optimierung unserer Bikes.


----------



## siebenacht (31. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Infos @ Radon-Bikes!!


----------



## AlBirdy (31. Oktober 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Wieviel Reserve war denn vom Hub des Dämpfers noch übrig und waren auf der Strecke auch Sprünge drin?
> 
> Gruß 78



Sprünge hab ich nicht mitgenommen und hatte noch ewta 15 bis 20% Reserve. Dem Terrain angemessen hätten es meiner Ansicht nach noch gerne 50% sein müssen.

Edit: 
Na damit wäre das Dämpferverhalten dann wohl erklärt. Ich bleibe dennoch bei meiner Meinung das ein grösserer Dämpfer mit mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten a la CC DB Air oder DHX dem Bike besser stehen würde.


----------



## FFreak (3. November 2012)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Ist auch irgendwer das Swoop 7.0 gefahren und kann darüber berichten?



Ja, klar 

Da ich Stahlfeder Fan bin, habe ich mir als erstes das Swoop 7.0 zum testen geliehen und bin nun neu verliebt...   

Aus meiner Sicht ist das Swoop bergauf gerade noch so gut pedalierbar (Geometrie, Aufbäumen am Berg), wenn man den Sattel weit rauszieht und bei seilen Rampen auf der Sattelspitze sitzt. Aber gut, habe ich auch nicht anders erwartet. Der Dämpfer wippt auch bei recht "fluffiger" Abstimmung nicht wesentlich. 
In der Ebene lässt es sich einwandfrei bewegen, auch ein paar Temposprints mit meinem Kollegen, der sich das 8.0er Slide zur Testfahrt geliehen hatte, waren ohne Probleme drin. 
Bergab ist das Bike in seinem Element, egal ob es sich dabei um flowige Trails handelt, die zum spielen reizen und nahezu jeden Hügel zu Absprungrampe werden lassen oder es im steinigen und wurzeligem schneller zur Sache geht. Ich fahre derzeit ein Slide AM mit Stahlfederdämpfer und war überrascht, dass das Swoop so viel Kontrolle und Vertrauen vermittelt. So viel "gesprungen" und quer gefahren bin ich mit meinem Slide bisher nicht. Besonders stark beeindruckt hat mich die Performance auf dem recht rutschigen und schnelleren Bergabanteil der Teststrecke, hier konnte man es "trotz" der günstigen Reifen rollen lassen, ohne wegzuschmieren. Das quer fahren auf nassen Laub hat mit dem kurzen Vorbau und breiten Lenker viel Spaß gemacht. Zu keiner Zeit habe ich mich unsicher auf dem Rad gefühlt, die Geometrie fand ich perfekt zu mir passend. Sollte ich doch mein Slide nächstes Jahr gegen das Swoop 7.0 tauschen, werden die recht schweren Laufräder gegen stabile und leichtere getauscht. Die Reifen würde ich auch gegen die Trail Star Version tauschen. Von den Bremsen war ich angenehm überrascht, die lassen sich sehr gut dosieren und beissen auf Druck auch gut zu. 
Nachdem ich das 7.0 gefahren bin, habe ich mir das 8.0 geliehen und bin damit ebenfalls die Runde gefahren. Ehrlich gesagt war ich da recht enttäuscht was das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel und speziell des Dämpfers angeht. Das Rad ist zwar bergauf etwas leichter zu pedalieren, was aber bergab bitter zu bezahlen ist.... Die Federelemente waren auf 80kg (wiege 78kg plus Klamotten und Gepäck) eingestellt und leider sehr unwillig kleine und mittlere Schläge wegzustecken. Aus der Gabel habe ich unterwegs dann per Daumen etwas Luft abgelassen, so dass man es zumindest einigermaßen rollen lassen konnte, aber so das Wahre war das nicht. Keine Ahnung ob die Gabel noch nicht eingefahren war und deshalb so bockig oder ob ich im direkten Vergleich mit der Van zu verwöhnt war... Der Dämpfer wippte quasi überhaupt nicht, war aber auch bergab und offen keine Freude. Die Bremsen am 8.0 waren mir etwas zu bissig, ist aber ja Geschmacksfrage... Also wenn jemand einigermaßen fit ist (bergauf), und ein geniales Bike zum Trail räubern mit Downhill und Sprungeinlagen sucht, ist mit dem Swoop 7.0 sehr gut bedient. Der Aufpreis für die Luftfederelemente finde ich für mich unnütz, der ist beim 7.0 in leichtere und solide Laufräder (ZTR FlowEX / Acros .75FR) und bessere Bereifung sinnvoller eingesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. November 2012)

Super Bericht!


----------



## Lukas_98 (3. November 2012)

Das hört sich doch gut an! 
Zumindest beim 7.0


----------



## Deleted 235477 (3. November 2012)

Dank dir.
Das mit der Gabel und Dämpfer vom 8.0 hört sich nicht gut an.


----------



## Trail-Fail (3. November 2012)

Danke für den guten Bericht. Wie Groß/Schrittlänge und welche Größe bist du gefahren?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. November 2012)

Wo genau liegt der Unterschied des Fahrwerks vom 7.0 und 8.0?


----------



## AlBirdy (3. November 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wo genau liegt der Unterschied des Fahrwerks vom 7.0 und 8.0?



Coil vs Air.


Kurze Frage, ist die O/B Talas im 8er eigentlich absenkbar?


----------



## Jan89 (3. November 2012)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Coil vs Air.
> 
> 
> Kurze Frage, ist die O/B Talas im 8er eigentlich absenkbar?



An welchem Fluss liegt Frankfurt an der Oder?


----------



## AlBirdy (3. November 2012)

Jan89 schrieb:


> An welchem Fluss liegt Frankfurt an der Oder?



Gute Frage. Ich würde spontan auf den Main tippen, bin mir aber auch nicht hundertprozentig sicher. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal auf dem Globus nach schauen und werde dir dann umgehen Bericht erstatten.


Absenkbar auf 140mm nehme ich dann mal an.


----------



## Jan89 (3. November 2012)

100 Punkte ;-)


----------



## FFreak (3. November 2012)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Danke für den guten Bericht. Wie Groß/Schrittlänge und welche Größe bist du gefahren?



Ich bin 1,88m groß, Beinlänge weiß ich nicht mehr sind aber recht lang (Lee Jeans Länge 36). Größe beim 7.0 waren wohl 20" (L) beim 8.0 bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, dürfte aber auch ein 20" gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (5. November 2012)

FFreak schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,88m groß, Beinlänge weiß ich nicht mehr sind aber recht lang (Lee Jeans Länge 36). Größe beim 7.0 waren wohl 20" (L) beim 8.0 bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, dürfte aber auch ein 20" gewesen sein.



Ja, da brauchste auch auf jeden Fall 20''!


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. November 2012)

Und hab ihr schon alle die 3D Ansicht vom Swoop gesehen.
Sieht irgendwie viel massiver aus finde ich, und das gefällt mir .
Leider finde ich die Zugverlegung irgendwie echt seltsam, warum haben die nicht gleich alles am unteren Unterohr verlegt.
Naja ist für mich kein wirkliche kauf Kriterium.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (8. November 2012)

Meinst du mit "am unteren Unterrohr" unterm Unterrohr? Falls ja, auf dem Unterrohr ist deutlich geschickter, weil du Dir die Züge dann nicht so sehr einsaust. Bei meinem Ghost sind die Züge leider unterm Unterrohr verlegt und dementsprechend immer voll mit Dreck. Das wiederum führt zu ständigen Geräuschen (wenn sich die Züge in den Führungen bewegen), sofern du nicht nach jeder Ausfahrt die Züge sauber machst..


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. November 2012)

Ja genau Unterrohr nicht Unterohr 
Das sind ja zum Glück durchgehend geschlossen Züge also würde da kein Dreck rein kommen.
Beim Pitch klappt das auch ohne Probleme.
Für alle die einen Thule Freeride nutzen so wie ich, ist die Zugverlegung ein Problem.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (8. November 2012)

Um den Schreibfehler gings mir nicht, sondern ich war mir einfach nicht sicher, was genau du meintest 

Hm Stimmt, da wird das problematisch, das hatte ich garnicht bedacht, obwohl ich nen ähnlichen Fahrradträger benutze.
Meine Züge sind auch durchgehend geschlossen, die Geräusche entstehen zwischen Außenhülle vom Zug und Zugführung.

kurzes OT: Hab mir grade den Thule Freeride auf Amazon angeschaut, sieht eig recht geschickt aus, außer dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das am Unterrohr so richtig klemmt und hält, vor allem bei nem "dreieckigen" Unterrohr. Wie sind da deine Erfahrungen?


----------



## siebenacht (8. November 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> ... auf dem Unterrohr ist deutlich geschickter, weil du Dir die Züge dann nicht so sehr einsaust. Bei meinem Ghost sind die Züge leider unterm Unterrohr verlegt und dementsprechend immer voll mit Dreck. Das wiederum führt zu ständigen Geräuschen (wenn sich die Züge in den Führungen bewegen), sofern du nicht nach jeder Ausfahrt die Züge sauber machst..




Oberdrein ist die Zugverlegung auf dem Unterrohr meistens auch der kürzeste und direkteste Weg. Ganz schlimm finde ich eine Verlegung der Bremsleitung unter dem Unterrohr, voll dem Steinbeschuss ausgeliefert.

Gegenüber dem Slide 150 ist beim Swoop auch die Zugverlegung ums Steuerrohr nicht optimal gelöst, so dass die Züge am Steuerrohr scheuern.

Gruß 78


----------



## RobG301 (8. November 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Und hab ihr schon alle die 3D Ansicht vom Swoop gesehen.
> Sieht irgendwie viel massiver aus finde ich, und das gefällt mir .
> Leider finde ich die Zugverlegung irgendwie echt seltsam, warum haben die nicht gleich alles am unteren Unterohr verlegt.
> Naja ist für mich kein wirkliche kauf Kriterium.



Real wirkt es nicht so massig! Na gut, neben mir als 2m Mann wirkt ohnehin fast jedes Rad, außer vllt ein Nicolai ION 20 DH'ler klein!

Swoop ist echt gut geworden von der Geometrie! Kann mich zwar nicht so recht mit den Komponenten anfreunden, aber fährt sich super!

Ich warte die noch folgenden Versionen im Frühjahr 2013 ab!


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. November 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Um den Schreibfehler gings mir nicht, sondern ich war mir einfach nicht sicher, was genau du meintest
> 
> Hm Stimmt, da wird das problematisch, das hatte ich garnicht bedacht, obwohl ich nen ähnlichen Fahrradträger benutze.
> Meine Züge sind auch durchgehend geschlossen, die Geräusche entstehen zwischen Außenhülle vom Zug und Zugführung.
> ...



OT:
Thule Freeride:
Gezahlt hab ich 39,99 beim Örtlichen 

Der Zusammenbau war Recht einfach trotz schlechter Beschreibung 
Die Qualität ist Typisch Thule gut, außer die Plastikkappen die sind mir nach 3Tagen Abgefallen, hab sie dann mit  Panzertape für immer befestigt  
Fürs erste mal auf den  Träger Montieren hab ich C.a 10min gebraucht jetzt gehts in 2-3min.
Für das Montieren der Räder brauch ich keinen 30 Sekunden mehr.

Der Sprit verbrauch steig bei mir ohne Fahrräder und unter 100Kmh nicht.
Mit 2Röder und unter 100Kmh c.a um 0,5Liter.
Mit 2Rädern und 120-130kmh (schneller soll man nicht Fahren ) c.a 1Liter
Der mehr verbrauch bei 160khm Liegt bei c.a 3Litern.
Der verbrauch ist auch vom Wetter abhängig, in einen Schneesturm hab ich 2Liter mehr gebraucht bei 90Kmh.

Der Schnellspanner für das Unterrohr Läuft nach oben  zu und hat einen Nase die das Herausrutschen vermeidet.
Wen alles richtig eingestellt ist bracht man dass fast nicht sitzt alles Bomben fest.
Die Räder werden mit stufenlos laschen fixiert, Mein FA passen ohne Probleme.
Man kann auch alles abschließen dann Springt auch nichts auf.
Zu meiner Große Enttäuschung hat der Freeride Leider universal Schlösser, leider gibt es auch keine sichereren Schlösser zum nachrüsten .

Nach 1Jahr im Einsatz und 5 (Pitch RedBull NPL, Rockrider 8.1, Stadtschlampen) verschieden Fahrräder die ich damit transportiert habe, kann ich sagen das ding hält 1a.
Es hat sich noch kein Spiel gebildet am Halterungsarmen.

Ich kann Thule Freeride Uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

P.s Mein Auto hat 85Ps mit Rädern ist das überholen sehr schwer, und man ist extrem Windanfällig.
Die Befürchteten Dachschäden sind bis jetzt ausgeblieben.

Gruß


----------



## DannyCalifornia (8. November 2012)

Ui, danke  Das hört sich ja recht gut an. Bin mit meinem 2. Fahrradträger nicht so ganz zufrieden. Für mein Bike passts zwar mit dem einen, aber wenn ich mal noch eins von jemand anderem mitnehmen möchte, isses halt blöd. Mal schauen, vielleicht schaff ich mir noch nen Freeride an. Preislich ist das Ding ja ziemlich Interessant

Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. November 2012)

Also bleibt das Swoop 7 die einzig vernüftige Wahl. Zu not kann man den Van auch gegen Vivid R2C Coil tauschen.
Die Laufräder gegen Spank Spike Evo 35AL oder gar Stiffy Evo 40AL.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## TomT87 (21. November 2012)

So, im März 2013 kommen noch zwei Alternativen für die, die zwischen Slide und Swoop entscheiden müssen. Slide E1 & E2 mit vorne 34/160mm und in stealth black. Hört sich bis jetzt ganz gut an, je mehr Auswahl es gibt, desto wahrscheinlicher erwische ich das richtige Bike für mich


----------



## duc-mo (21. November 2012)

Woher hast du die Info??? Ist die Basis der Slide oder Swoop Rahmen und ist der Federweg auch am Heck geändert?


----------



## FFreak (21. November 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info??? Ist die Basis der Slide oder Swoop Rahmen und ist der Federweg auch am Heck geändert?



Info auf der Radon FB Seite. Basis ist das 150er Slide.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. November 2012)

> Der absolute Hammer wird das Slide 150 E1 "Stealth Bomber" in der "Black Edition". Auch hier wird der voraussichtliche Liefertermin KW 11 sein. Wir spendieren unserem Bestseller eine 160er FOX 34 FLoat 26 CTD in mattschwarz, Race Face Parts in Stealth black, die neue SRAM XO mattschwarz mit der 10 Speed-Kurbel und die neue Bremse XO black Edition, DT E2000 LaufrÃ¤der, Conti Mountain King 2.4, und natÃ¼rlich die versenkbare Reverb SattelstÃ¼tze. Der VK betrÃ¤gt knapp kalkulierte 2799,- !! â Radon Bikes.





> VerschÃ¤rft wird das Slide 150 dann noch einmal in der E2 "Stealth Bomber" "Black Edition". Auch hier wird der voraussichtliche Liefertermin KW 11 sein. Wir spendieren unserem MusterschÃ¼ler eine 160er FOX 34 Talas FIT 26 CTD in mattschwarz, Fox Float CTD DÃ¤mpfer BV K 200, Race Face Parts in Stealth black, die neue SRAM XX1 mit der XX1-Kurbel und die neue Bremse XO black Edition, Crossmax SX LaufrÃ¤der, Conti Mountain King 2.4, und natÃ¼rlich die versenkbare Reverb SattelstÃ¼tze. Der VK betrÃ¤gt unschlagbar kalkulierte 3499,- !! â mit Lars Wiegand hier: Radon Bikes.


----------



## konamatze (21. November 2012)

Ich nehme den Rahmen

 Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (21. November 2012)

Also ein 150er Slide mit 160er Gabel. Die Ausstattungpakete sind zwar nichts für mich, XT / SLX inkl. Bremse, mit RS Lyrik und Monarch + und Enduro Laufrädern hätte ich genommen, aber schön dass das 150er damit offiziell die Freigabe für 160er Gabeln bekommt!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. November 2012)

Also kann man ohne Probleme auch beim normalen Slide150 die Lyrik RC2DH Coil U-Turn verbauen. Das Bike kommt dann höher vorne. Also sind spacer verbaut die man rausnehmen kann um wieder tiefer zu kommen.

Wer hat schon das Slide150? Wie performt der Dämpfer bei Wurzeltepichen? Es ist ja ein HV Dämpfer?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## duc-mo (21. November 2012)

Die Lyrik Coil ist 10mm länger als ne 150er Gabel. Die Geo wird damit nur minimal verändert, das fällt vermutlich gar nicht auf und wenn ist es mit den Spacern unterm Vorbau auszugleichen... Ich würde mir da keine Gedanken machen!


----------



## siebenacht (21. November 2012)

konamatze schrieb:


> Ich nehme den Rahmen
> 
> Gruß Matze



OK, ick nehm die Farbe.
Ansonsten das Swoop!
Gruß 78


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. November 2012)

Ich hab das Slide 150. kann mich über die Performance nicht beklagen.


----------



## TomT87 (29. November 2012)

Kommentar von Bodo bzgl. einem Swoop mit Lyrik und Monarch Plus/Vivid Air:

Das Bild aus Winterberg mitte Mai der Andi fuhr mit den Swoop aber fast 2000 Km. und davon 1800 Km. mit den Serienfahrwerk und wahr Super Zufrieden. Was natürlich nicht heisen soll das wir kein R-S Fahrwerk in Serie brigen werten.

Schauen wir mal, was der Osterhase noch so alles neben dem 190er und 210er von der Swoop Serie mitbringt...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. November 2012)

Hoffentlich dauert das nicht mehr so lange...


----------



## AlBirdy (1. Dezember 2012)

Swoop 175 mit ner Lyrik R2DH und nem Vivid Air wäre wirklich traumhaft! 

Dazu noch ne komplette X9 (X0 ist rausgeschmissenes Geld meiner Meinung nach), Reverb und Mavic Crossmax SX, dann wärs ziemlich nah an meinem idealen Bike.


----------



## TomT87 (1. Dezember 2012)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Swoop 175 mit ner Lyrik R2DH und nem Vivid Air wäre wirklich traumhaft!
> 
> Dazu noch ne komplette X9 (X0 ist rausgeschmissenes Geld meiner Meinung nach), Reverb und Mavic Crossmax SX, dann wärs ziemlich nah an meinem idealen Bike.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (1. Dezember 2012)

Wenigsten ein swoop mit RS wäre schön gewesen.
Fox muss ja echt billig sein im Einkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JonasCube (2. Dezember 2012)

Beim Swoop 8.0 ist ja nur eine Fox 36 Talas 180 R dabei. -- Ist die Talas 180 RC2 FIT eigentlich extrem viel besser oder ist da im endeffekt fast kein unterschied?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Dezember 2012)

Les dir die letzten Seiten durch die O/B soll nicht so toll sein.
Google spuckt auch nicht all zu viel gutes über die Gabel aus.

Ich habe sie nicht und ich werde sie auch niemal testen.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. Dezember 2012)

Von FB


"Unser jüngster Rookie im Test "Gebirgsjäger 7 Enduros" des Magazin "6undzwanzig" (http://www.6undzwanzig.de/)

"...kann man das Swoop ohne Kompromisse im Bikepark fahren...
...der vorhande Federweg bewältigt selbst ruppige Trails spielend....
...ideal für Fahrer die das Eins-für-Alles-Bike suchen....
...für nur 1999,- Euro ein super Bike."
"


----------



## bonnz (13. Dezember 2012)

Yepp, die Jungs (und Mãdels) klingen ziemlich begeistert von dem 7.0, haben eigentlich nur das Gewicht (15,28kg ohne Pedale) zu bemängeln.

Schade, dass sie nicht die größeren Modelle mittesten.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Dezember 2012)

Den Testbericht könnt Ihr auf unserer Webseite nachlesen: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175-7-0-in--6undzwanzig-Magazine---013_id_22867_.htm


----------



## RadonRico (17. Dezember 2012)

Hi liebe IBC Mitglieder
ich möchte gerne einmal eure Meinung oder Entscheidung wissen und auch warum ihr das so seht. 

Es geht um den Kauf eines Fully.
Im Moment fahre ich ein Hardtail welches ich dann nur noch für länger Touren nutzen werde,doch jetzt wird es eigentlich zu 90% im Wald bewegt. Aber fern von Wegen und Trails also Querfeldein.
Da habe ich es in der Regel mit viel Schlamm, Ästen, Wurzeln, tiefen Pfützen und allem was da sonst noch auf einen wartet zu tuen.

Nun möchte ich dies in Zukunft mit einem Fully machen was den Spaß und auch Sicherheitsfaktor deutlich erhöt.
Zur Wahl stehen zwei Bikes eines Herstellers. Zum einen das Radon Slide 150 9.0 und das Swoop 8.0 beide Gefallen mir sehr gut aber sind dennoch verschieden.
Das Slide ist ein AM und das Swoop wohl in der Kategorie Super Enduro Platziert.

Nun welches Bike ist da wohl besser aufgehoben und wird den Bedingungen im Wald am ehesten gerecht.

P.s.: Bevor ich es vergesse es werden auch einige Geländesprünge hinzukommen.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (17. Dezember 2012)

@RadonRico:
Kommt drauf an willst du auch mal in den Park dann würde ich dass Swoop nehmen.
Ich kann mit meinem Pitch(150-150) c.a 1Meter Sprünge machen mit Mittelschlechter Technik und 75Kg Gewicht.

Von HT auf ein Super Enduro ist schon ein heftiger umstieg.


----------



## RadonRico (17. Dezember 2012)

Nein in den Park soll es nicht zwingend gehen. 
Also ich Wiege ca.90kg 

Tja das ist halt nicht so einfach wa. Aufjeden fall bereitet mir das schon unzählige schlaflose Nächte. 
Beim Slide bräuchte ich mein Hardtail nicht mehr und das wer echt schade. Und es sieht zwar sehr nach enduro aus ist aber eher nen Tuorer.


----------



## dirtydevil1 (17. Dezember 2012)

also springen kannst du mit einem slide auch sehr gut und auch große Sprünge solang eine Landung da ist. Wenn es um Sprünge ins flache geht (drops) dann kommt es doch schneller an seine Grenzen aber 1 - 1,5m drops dürften auch bei deinem Gewicht kein Problem darstellen. 

Die Bikes sind doch sehr verschieden ich bin sie beide gefahren und mir hat das swoop mehr Spaß gemacht weil es einfach besser gepasst hat.
Wenn du gerne mal ins gröbere Gelände gehst nimm das Swoop. 

Für mich war die Geometrie der ausschlaggebende Punkt ich finde beim Slide liegt man doch sehr auf dem Rad was zwar bergauf sehr gut ist, doch berg runter nicht ganz so angenehm und va. bei einem Anfänger  auch mal in die Hose gehen kann wenn zu viel Druck auf dem Lenker lastet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (17. Dezember 2012)

Okay da du beide Gefahren bist kannst Du mir vielleicht auch sagen wie sich das Swoop in der Ebene so schlägt und im Technischen Bereichen da bei mir Zuhause max 400 Höhenmeter drin sind und ansonsten eher alles recht flach ist. Außer der ein oder andere Drop und das was man sich selber so macht.  (Was mir am Swoop halt sehr gut gefallen würde ist die hohe Bodenfreiheit und auch die Kettenfhürung was im Unterholz Sinn macht.


----------



## duc-mo (17. Dezember 2012)

RadonRico schrieb:


> ...wird es eigentlich zu 90% im Wald bewegt. Aber fern von Wegen und Trails also Querfeldein.


 
Wegen solcher Schweinereien gerät unser schöner Sport immer wieder in die Kritik und man muss in deinem Fall leider sagen... ZU RECHT!!!


----------



## Deleted 235477 (17. Dezember 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wegen solcher Schweinereien gerät unser schöner Sport immer wieder in die Kritik und man muss in deinem Fall leider sagen... ZU RECHT!!!



Dass hab ich vollkommen übersehen
Sie sollten sich schämen RadonRico


----------



## RadonRico (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja ja ist schon klar. Dazu muss ich sagen das ich sehr Natur verbunden bin und da auch keinen Schaden anrichte! Das ist nicht in meinem Sinne. Meine selbstgebauten Hindernisse befinden sich wenn überhaupt neben den wegen von Forst und Industrie und stellen keinerlei Eingriff in die Natur dar!!!!! 

Denn noch kann man auf zwei Rädern der Natur näher kommen als jeder Wanderer. (Fahren mit Sinn und Verstand ist das Motto!!)


----------



## RadonRico (17. Dezember 2012)

So und nun wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. 
Was ist nun die besser Wahl für meine Beschriebene Schweinerei?


----------



## duc-mo (17. Dezember 2012)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich sagen das ich sehr Natur verbunden bin und da auch keinen Schaden anrichte!


 
Das ich nicht lache... Mit Naturverbundenheit hat das nichts zu tun!!! Wie willst du die Schäden denn verhindern??? Jeder MTB Reifen hinterläßt im Wald eindeutige Spuren insbesondere bei der beschriebenen Bedingungen...



> viel Schlamm, Äste, Wurzeln, tiefen Pfützen


 
und wenn man dann noch "Anlieger" baut und unkontrolliert in die Botanik bolzt und jede Art von Jungpflanzen bei der Landung niedermacht hörts echt auf!

Von aufgeschrecktem Wild im Unterholz fangen wir gar nicht erst an. Im Winter ist das für die Tiere nicht lustig...

Frag mal beim DAV oder den lokalen Förstern nach, was die von deinen Aktionen halten... 

Wenn sich jeder MTB die Rechte rausnimmt die du hier propagierst, brauchen wir uns über weitreichende Gesetze zum Thema Bikeverbote, wie zuletzt in Hessen, nicht wundern und in deinem Fall würde ich sowas sogar unterstützen!!!

Sinn und Versand erkenne ich bei sowas nicht! 

Es gibt genug Trails und ausgetretene Wege die man nehmen kann um Spaß zu haben. Man muss die Natur nicht vorsetzlich zerstören und mit Anliegern die du vermutlich nicht wieder entfernst vollmüllen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (17. Dezember 2012)

Oh ja die trails sind dann wohl auch alle von alleine entstanden? Naja wie auch immer die schönen Trails gibt es hier nicht und Anlieger bauen ist auch nicht mein Ding. Also schön den Ball flach halten! Ich weis schon was geht und was nicht. Denn in einem Wald wo Baker und Lkws Unterwechs sind werde ich wohl auch durch deren bis zu 40cm tiefen Fahrspuren und somit auch tiefen Pfützen radeln können! Des weiteren fahre ich beim Querfeldein nie mehrmals den selben weg und hab auch noch keine Reifenspuren hinterlassen!  Naja was soll's du weist nicht wie ich fahre also kannste deine Moralpredigten auch stecken lassen!


----------



## duc-mo (17. Dezember 2012)

Eine Fahrspur ist aber nicht Querfeldein, egal ob die durch nen LKW entstanden ist oder durch Jahrzehnte der Nutzung. Wenn du tatsächlich keinen "Weg" durchs Unterholz zweimal fährst, wird die Vegetation an maximal vielen Stellen plattgefahren. Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, das ist einfach schei§e! Denk doch mal logisch darüber nach was du da für nen Mist verzapst, statt mir "Moralpredigen" zu unterstellen.

Und ob du es Anlieger oder Hindernis nennst, ist völlig egal!

Ich kanns nur noch mal wiederholen... Frag mal deine DAV Sektion oder den lokalen Förster was die dazu sagen, dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## RadonRico (17. Dezember 2012)

Na gut das mag ja sein. Dennoch Wiege ich 90kg und nicht 40t wie die schwer Geländegängigen Lkw und Frost Maschinen also wäre der Schaden im Zweifelsfall minimal. Förster und selbst die Polizei haben mich schon auf meinen Touren gesehen und bisher nichts zu beanstanden gehabt! Dennoch wenn ich jetzt einfachmal die vorhanden Wege hernehme sind die teilweise so extrem wie das Beschriebene Gelände und bei einem einfachen Hardtail  kann schonmal schnell das KP aufsetzen wenn man nicht auf passt. Also zurück zum Thema Fully. Ich werde mich mit deinen Vorschlägen auseinander setzen.


----------



## RadonRico (17. Dezember 2012)

auseinander setzen.


----------



## siebenacht (18. Dezember 2012)

Um hier mal wieder zum Thema und zur eigentlichen Frage zu kommen: 
@ RadonRico
Ich denke mal Du suchst eher ein Tourenfully mit genug Federweg. Wenn Du in Zukunft nicht grobe technische Strecken runterballern willst, ist das AM also das Slide 150 wohl als Tourer besser geeignet. Für AM und Enduro besser geeignete Kettenführungen gibt es übrigens zum nachrüsten (z.B. von Bionicon). Ansonsten kannst Du im März 2013 gerne die Kettenführung von meinem Swoop günstig erwerben.
Gruß 78


----------



## RadonRico (18. Dezember 2012)

Das klingt ja schon mal besser. 
Ist eigentlich bei dem xo umwerfer noch eine Kettenfhürung möglich oder nötig? Mein Gelände Problem ist halt schon das es sehr grob ist aber halt weniger in Abfahrten als in der Ebene ist. 

Hab ja auch schon mit dem Slide geliebäugelt wollte halt für Touren weiter mein Hardtail nutzen und das Fully nur fürs Gelände. Doch wenn ich das Slide habe befürchte ich das mein ZR Race Verstauben wird!  

Ist echt schwer für mich. Und das Swoop ist vielleicht für kaum Abfahrten eher zu Schwer?


----------



## hoogi (19. Dezember 2012)

Bin in Brixen das Swoop 7.0 Gefahren, kommste auch gut den Berg mit hoch, klar, ist was schwerer, aber es ging überraschend gut.


----------



## RadonRico (19. Dezember 2012)

Coole Sache  und wo denkst du macht das Bike überall Sinn? 
(kurze Touren bis 30km im Mittelgebirge und Flachland oder eher doch besser viele Abfahrten und kurze Geradeaus Passagen.)

MfG 
Rico


----------



## hoogi (19. Dezember 2012)

Sowohl als auch, und mit dem Fahrwerk kannste auch mal in den Bikepark, das Bike macht echt Laune, und ist vom Preis echt super


----------



## dirtydevil1 (19. Dezember 2012)

das bike geht echt gut den Berg hoch schenkt sich nicht viel zum Slide 150m.M.n aber das muss dann doch jeder selbst entscheiden. 

Swoop ist die eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den bikes und ist somit sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (19. Dezember 2012)

dirtydevil1 schrieb:


> Swoop ist die eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den bikes und ist somit sicher nicht verkehrt.



Sehr gewagte Aussage!!! Selbst die 150er AM Klasse ist für viele zu ineffizient und vortriebsarm... 

Es ist noch nicht all zu lang her da wurden die 120mm Fullys als die "Wollmilchsäue" unter den Fullys bezeichnet und heute soll das mit 185mm genauso sein??? Wohl eher nicht!

Die Federelemente haben sich in den letzten Jahren nicht sonderlich verändert, also wo soll dieser Quantensprung her kommen???

Mag ja sein, dass das Swoop für 185mm Federweg recht vortriebsstark ist, aber deshalb wird daraus noch lange keine "Wollmilchsau"...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Dezember 2012)

Da stimme ich zu. Wollmilchsau wird es nicht geben. Eher ein Bike das alles fahren kann mit dem größtmöglichen Kompromissen. 

Ich bin mal auf die zwei DH Varianten gespannt.


----------



## RadonRico (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja das eine für wirklich alles wird man eh nie hin bekommen. Aber das will ja auch keiner!!! Ich brauche nur die nötige Hilfe und den richtigen Rat um das richtige Bike zu finden mit dem ich verspielt die Runden drehen kann! Und um auch in meinem Heimischen Gelände ohne Sorge die Sau raus zulassen!!!  Und der ein oder andere hilfreiche Hinweis war auch schon dabei. Also schonmal danke und ich bin gespannt was ihr zu diesem Thema noch Sagen könnt!!!


----------



## RadonRico (19. Dezember 2012)

So nun habe ich mir das Letzte Oversized mal verinnerlicht. Und werde wohl auf das Slide E1 warten denn das scheint wohl das zusein was ich suche aber das dauert noch bis zum FrÃ¼hjahr. Verdammte Axt. ð


----------



## haekel72 (21. Dezember 2012)

So und jetzt bitte bald kw 13 damit ich endlich mein 8.0 fahren darf.


----------



## RadonRico (21. Dezember 2012)

Und das ist noch so ******* lang hin! 

Nicht vergessen da muss dann glei nen Fahrbericht her!


----------



## haekel72 (21. Dezember 2012)

klar doch, bin schon gespannt so wie meine Kumpels die alle klasse Biker sind und tolle bikes haben, mal schauen ob das swoop mithalten kann.


----------



## RadonRico (21. Dezember 2012)

Klar wird es!


----------



## RadonRico (25. Dezember 2012)

Hi hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Fox Talas 36 180RO/B? 
Wie Fährt sich die Gabel?
Was kann sie und was nicht?
Was kann man selber am  Setup einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felt_rider (27. Dezember 2012)

Hi RadonRico,

Die Info bez. einstellen gibts bei FOX. Wegen der Fahrbahrkeit kann ich dir nur eins sagen. Probier es selbst und wenn es dir nicht gefÃ¤llt, dann lass sie fÃ¼r 150â¬ auf eine RC2 umbauen


----------



## Deleted 235477 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab bis jetzt auch nicht viel gefunden. Da war alles dabei von kein Unterschied zur RC2  bis zu absolut unfahrbar.
Und fÃ¼rs umrÃ¼sten wÃ¼rde ich mal so 200-250 ansetzen, wir reden hier von Fox wo ein Service schon allein 120â¬ kostet.

Ich hab mich fÃ¼r den Aufbau einen Giant Reign X entschieden und gegen ein Swoop.
Das 7.0 ist mit zu schwer 
Das 8.0 mÃ¼sste ich die Gabel, DÃ¤mpfer Lenker Vorbau und Kurbel Tauschen.
Das 9.0 ist mir zu Teuer (Ich brauch kein X0 wegen 190g nehme ich lieber die Slx Gruppe)

Und zu guter Letzt ich mag Kein FOX eine Lyrik mit Monarch Plus ist mir Lieber


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Dezember 2012)

ich hatte auch mal wegen Umbau nachgefragt und der Preis für ne 160er Talas lag schon bei knapp 400,- 

Hatte mich dann aber lieber für ne neue Lyrik entschieden.


----------



## RadonRico (27. Dezember 2012)

Okay eure Meinung in Bezug auf die Fox Elemente gibt mir nun schon wieder zu denken. Aber dennoch danke für die Infos.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (27. Dezember 2012)

400 Die Spinne ja mal sowas von die Toxoholics Tüpen.



Fox macht gute Gabeln zu viel zu hohen Preisen, wären die Fox Gabeln nicht in fast jeden Bike vormontiert wäre Fox schon Pleite ( ich kenn niemanden der eine Talas nachrüstet wenn für die Hälfte ein Lyrik gibt)
Mich Stören an Fox die abartige Preise.
Der Wartung Pflicht (Zwang triffts besser), und die damiet verbunden Preise.
Die im vergleich zu Rock Shox, Suntour sehr unfreundliche Angestellten.

Beim IBC Carver Bike hat sich ja wunderbar gezeigt wie wenig Leute Fox mögen.

Fox und Rs sind aus meiner Sicht auf Technisch Gleichen Niveau, wenn du P/L sieger willst musst du dir die  Suntour Durolux in dein Rad bauen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Dezember 2012)

sehe ich auch so! 

Irgendwo habe ich das in nem Talas thread aber genau geschieben wieviel die wollten. Kann aber auch sein das das nur die RC2 Kartusche schon soviel kostet. 

Das RS und Fox auf dem selben technischen Stand sind, kann ich aber aus eigener Erfahrung nicht wirklich bestätigen. Seitdem bei mir die Lyrik verbaut ist,  habe ich das Gefühl auf einem neuen Bike zu sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (27. Dezember 2012)

Bin noch nie Fox Gefahren welchen Unterschied seht ihr im Vergleich zu den RS Gabeln?


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Dezember 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Dämpfung bei RS wesentlich sensibler, feinfühliger und lässt sich super abstimmen. Durch die Lyrik habe ich erst das Gefühl ne große Gabel zu fahren und bei der Fox war das irgendwie gar nicht der Fall, da sie nicht so gut gedämpft hatte. 

Muss aber im Endeffekt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## RadonRico (27. Dezember 2012)

Okay. Was hast du mit der alten Fox Gabel gemacht? Bin jetzt am überlegen ob es Sinn macht mein Wunsch Bike zukaufen und die Fox Elemente beim Fachhandel zu tauschen oder über eBay zu verkaufen. Um dann auf RS um zurüsten.


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Dezember 2012)

habe die Fox 36  bei Ebay verkauft. Der neue Dämpfer ist auch schon bestellt. Wobei ich kein Problem mit den Föx Dämpfer habe.


----------



## RadonRico (27. Dezember 2012)

Und die RS Dämpfer haste dann auch bei EBay bestellt?


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Dezember 2012)

da wo sie am günstigsten sind.


----------



## RadonRico (28. Dezember 2012)

Hast du die Fox so verkaufen können das de für die RS genügend Geld raus bekommen hast oder müsstest de noch was drauflegen?


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Dezember 2012)

ich musste noch was drauflegen. Meine Fox wurde aber gebraucht verkauft.


----------



## RadonRico (29. Dezember 2012)

Beim neuen Swoop würde ja auch neRS Totem Sinn machen. Was hältst du von der? (Single oder Dual Air)


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Dezember 2012)

wenn du unbedingt ne Absenkung brauchen solltest wäre die dual Air für dich sinnvoll. Andernfalls die Solo Air.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (30. Dezember 2012)

Ja wenn dann mit Absenkung denn die Touren Tauglichkeit sollte nicht so stark beeinträchtigt werden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Dezember 2012)

Vergesst die Absenkung. Kostet nur Performance. Kein Mensch braucht das. Man kommt auch 2000hm ohne Absenkung hoch. 
Performance schlechter, Gewicht höher, Wartung aufwendiger und teuerer.

Die Totem ist auch ein recht dickes Ding. Die Domain gibt es leider nicht als RC2DH. Aber eine Lyrik RC2DH kann man wohl mit einem Domain Casting auf 180mm aufbohren. Aber die 170mm werden auch nicht schlimm sein.

Vielleicht kann man auch die RC2DH Dämpfung in die Domain einbauen. Scheinbar sind die Kronen von Lyrik und Domain gleich.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. Dezember 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Vergesst die Absenkung. Kostet nur Performance. Kein Mensch braucht das. Man kommt auch 2000hm ohne Absenkung hoch.
> Performance schlechter, Gewicht höher, Wartung aufwendiger und teuerer.


!! Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## RadonRico (30. Dezember 2012)

In Sachen Performance stimme ich dir auch zu. 
Aber die Wartungskosten sind dennoch günstiger als bei denn Fox Gabeln.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. Dezember 2012)

Es geht auch nicht um den Vergleich RS zu Fox, sondern Absenkung und nicht Absenkung...


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe bei der Lyrik auch auf die Absenkung verzichtet und brauche sie absolut nicht zum Uphill.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab meine Talas mittlerweile gegen eine Float getauscht (wollt eig Lyrik, aber dafür muss erstmal n neuer LRS her) und der Unterschied beim Ansprechen sind Welten!!


----------



## RadonRico (30. Dezember 2012)

Hab gelesen das die Totem in der gesamten Bandbreite besser ansprechen soll als eine vergleichbare Fox Gabel. Allerdings weis ich dies noch nicht aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. Dezember 2012)

... Eigentlich wollt ich hier noch was schreiben, aber ich lass es jetzt einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (30. Dezember 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Vergesst die Absenkung. Kostet nur Performance. Kein Mensch braucht das. Man kommt auch 2000hm ohne Absenkung hoch.
> Performance schlechter, Gewicht höher, Wartung aufwendiger und teuerer.



bitte! schließ doch nicht von deiner power & deinen skills (& deinem alter!!!) auf die aller anderen!!! wie hieße es in anlehnung an einen uralten werbespruch:
"ich geh meilenweit für eine gabelabsenkung!" - mir wäre eine absenkung von 160 auf 60mm am liebsten!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Dezember 2012)

Sagen wir es mal so.
Jeder der sich die x-te Gabel mit Absenkung kauft möge doch bitte einmal eine gut laufende Gabel mit gescheiter Dämpfung längere Zeit zur Probe und am besten (klar, schwer) im Vergleich fahren. 

Und dann selber bewerten.

Ich ziehe meine diktatorische Aussage von oben zurück! Hast recht. Jeder so wie er mag. Ich stelle nur immer wieder eine Talas-Hörigkeit fest die fast unglaublich ist.

Vor allem mit 75kg oder weniger habe ich mehrfach festgestellt das eine Talas (egal welche ich mal fahren durfte) einfach nix sinnvolles tut. Klar, man kann sie absenken.

So Missionarsmodus aus, sorry. Sammelt selber Erfahrung und glaubt niemandem auch mir nicht blind. 

Zur Totem, die ist sicher klasse, aber dann schon ein ordentlicher Klotz.


----------



## tane (30. Dezember 2012)

...bevor ich die differenz bergab überhaupt erst testen kann muß ich erstmal raufkommen!!!
im ernst: vermutlich könnte ich >90% der von mir bergauf mit absenkung gefahrenen strecken auch ohne absenkung fahren, das würde aber soviel mehr kraft kosten, daß ich oben dann völlig ko wäre, & die verbleibenden stücke müßte ich schieben :-(
ich stelle einen großen unterschied im ansprechverhalten meiner 2009 32er talas(offenes ölbad) & der 2012er 36talas ("fit") fest: die 36er ist viel unsensibler & "hölzener", trotz 20mm mehr federweg (schaumringe schon mehrfach ölgetränkt...), die 32 ist viel smoother. liegts am offenen ölbad? die performance der 36er reißt mich wirklich nicht vom sitz, insoferne kann es für eine nicht-verstellbare nicht schwer sein, feiner anzusprechen, trotzdem: siehe oben!


----------



## duc-mo (30. Dezember 2012)

Wer die Nachteile selbst erfahren hat und trotzdem und aus Überzeugung ne absenkbare Luftgabel fährt ist selber Schuld und dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Dezember 2012)

Auch das "Erfahren" im Bezug auf die Absenkung. Ich hatte eine 36er 160mm Talas und bin einfach mal einen kompletten Alpenurlaub ohne Absenkung gefahren. Ich habe mich danach wirklich gefragt wozu das am Rad ist. Ein wenig mehr auf die Sattelnase eines passenden Sattels setzen und es passt. Jetzt ist sogar eine 10mm längere Lyrik am Rad und trotzdem... Ach verdammt ich geb Ruhe.


----------



## tane (30. Dezember 2012)

leute es ist schon nicht so, daß ich nicht geschaut hab, wie sichs ungetravelt bergauf fährt...(das geht jedenfalls mit einer talas gabel leichter, als mit einer van zu schauen wie sichs abgesenkt fährt ;-)...)...manchmal ist es halt doch ein spaß, abgesenkt & die sattelspitze im anus mit 20/36 auf dem allerletzten loch pfeifend gerade noch raufzukommen - & das ginge ungetravelt eben nicht mehr (ich weiß, ich weiß: schieben wäre auch nicht langsamer...)
natürlich könnte man eine fixfederweggabel "runterbinden", sobalds uneben wird wird das halt nimmer gute performance liefern.
& übrigens: auch leute mit einer maximalen dauerleistung v. 160, 170 watt wollen (& können!!!) spaß am mtb haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke die wenigsten haben mehr als 200hm-300hm am Stück.
Ich Steig wegen 10minuten bergauf nicht 2mal ab. 
Und für die 2-3mal im Jahr Alpen geht's auch so, find ich.


Bei der durlox Spart man gut 200g.

Am anfang hat man auch für 120mm Gabeln eine absenkfunktion Gebrauch .


----------



## tane (30. Dezember 2012)

...red ma wieder, wenns 15 oder 20 jahre älter seids...


----------



## duc-mo (30. Dezember 2012)

Der Mittelteil deiner Signatur paßt wie die Faust aufs Auge...

In meinen MTB Anfängen hab ich die Absenkung auch "gebraucht" oder es mir zumindest eingebildet. Inzwischen kommt die Absenkung (Coil) eigentlich gar nicht mehr zum Einsatz... Meine Technik hat sich verbessert und wenn das Fahrwerk sauber abgestimmt ist, komme ich mit und ohne Absenkung die gleichen Rampen hoch, aber ich fahre auch nur mit 150mm...


----------



## tane (30. Dezember 2012)

"Der Mittelteil deiner Signatur paßt wie die Faust aufs Auge...
" ???


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Dezember 2012)

tane schrieb:


> ...red ma wieder, wenns 15 oder 20 jahre älter seids...



Was hat Die (nicht) Notwendigkeit einer Absenkung mit dem Alter zu tun?
Eine sinnvolle Geometrie braucht AUS MEINER SICHT keine Absenkung. 

PS: Ist 40 alt genug?


----------



## tane (30. Dezember 2012)

...redma in 17 jahren


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Dezember 2012)

Sauber! Weiter so! Bist also alt genug um richtig zu entscheiden.


----------



## tane (30. Dezember 2012)

...für mich halt richtig...(obwohl: s.o.: der 36er fux reißt mich net zu begeisterungsstürmen hin...)


----------



## RadonRico (30. Dezember 2012)

Welche Gabel könnte dich denn zu Begeisterungsstürmen hin reisen?


----------



## tane (30. Dezember 2012)

ich hab zur zeit 3:
2 x 32er 140mm talas (1 x RLC, 1 x RL)-2009 modelle mit offenem ölbad & 3 stufen
1 x 36er 160mm talas fit 2 stufig RLC. ohne kashima 2012

die 32rlc ist ein wenig besser als die 32rl(könnte eine täuschung sein, da die 32rl am hardtail werkt & dieses natürlich überhaupt im vergleich zum 140mm fully sehr "rough" ist) & deutlich sensibler als die 36er

auszuprobieren wären durolux & lyric, aber erst nach dem nächsten lottogewinn, bis dahin wird in erster linie RADLGFOAN!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (30. Dezember 2012)

Die Absenkung ist eigentlich gar nicht dafür da um "leichter" den Berg hoch zu kommen, sondern um techn. anspruchsvolle stellen mit starker Steigung überhaupt fahren zu können.
Durch die Absenkung veränder man die Geometrie und senkt die Front ab, wodurch mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad lastet. Dadurch wird der Rollwiderstand sogar erhöht (Merkt man in der Ebene sehr deutlich) aber die Front steigt nicht so schnell. Durch den kürzeren Radstand kommt man sogar besser um Kurven herum (minimal).
Irgendwann kommt nämlich der Punkt, da steigt die Front trotz Gewichtsverlagerung und "rundem Tritt" und man kann nicht mehr lenken -> Man muss absteigen. Durch eine Absenkung verschiebt man diesen Punkt.

Der Nachteil im Ansprechverhalten, höherem Gewicht und höheren  Wartungskosten ist natürlich gegeben. Es gibt also kein "Schwarz oder Weiß" sondern jeder muss für seinen Anwendungsbereich den besten Kompromiss finden.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Dezember 2012)

tane schrieb:


> ich hab zur zeit 3:
> 2 x 32er 140mm talas (1 x RLC, 1 x RL)-2009 modelle mit offenem ölbad & 3 stufen
> 1 x 36er 160mm talas fit 2 stufig RLC. ohne kashima 2012
> 
> ...



Wenn du diese  36er 160mm talas fit 2 stufig RLC. ohne kashima 2012 verkaufst, müsstest du schon fast ne neue Lyrik raushaben und musst nicht noch auf den Jackpot warten 

So tat ich es auch.


----------



## RadonRico (2. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard

Für welche Bereich würdest du das Swoop 8.0 einsetzen ( benutzen)? 

Bin mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher ob es sich für mich lohnt. 

Denn ich habe leider wenig DH Abschnitte auf meinen Touren aber die Bodenfreiheit ist schon ganz sinnvoll. Was eher meine Bedenken sind ist wohl das, dass gute Stück für nen Technischen Wald Trail mit Steigung und Hindernissen zu schwergängig sein könnte. ( Gewicht,Reifen also Rollwiederstand )


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Januar 2013)

Also hätte ich nicht schon eins, dann hätte ich mich wohl fürs Torque EX oder das Swoop entschieden. Sind beide richtig nice und eigentlich für alles einsetzbar. So schwer ist das Swoop ja auch nicht wirklich. Gewicht ist für mich eh Nebensache. Meins wird mit dem Coil Dämpfer auch wieder schwerer. Nen höheren Rollwiederstand werden die Big Bettys schon haben, aber das sollte doch schnell zu ändern sein.

Das Swoop ist echt ein schönes Bike

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## RadonRico (3. Januar 2013)

Ja danke auf jeden fall. 
Ich hätte mal noch ne frage was die Gabel angeht. 
Wie gut lassen sich die Fox Gabeln abstimmen auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse? Denn die Talas am Slide ist ja vor eingestellt und lässt sich wohl nicht so leicht ändern.


----------



## RadonRico (5. Januar 2013)

Ist hier schon jemand das Swoop oder ein vergleichbares Super Enduro Gefahren?

Wenn ja in welchem Gelände (Beschaffenheit)? 
Was seht ihr als gut und was ist nicht so gut an diesem Bike?


----------



## Icetiger212 (5. Januar 2013)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Ja danke auf jeden fall.
> Ich hätte mal noch ne frage was die Gabel angeht.
> Wie gut lassen sich die Fox Gabeln abstimmen auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse? Denn die Talas am Slide ist ja vor eingestellt und lässt sich wohl nicht so leicht ändern.



Fox Talas lässt sich komplett auf deine Bedürfnisse Abstimmen. Luftdruck,
High/Lowspeed DruckStufe und Zugstufe. Obendrein noch Federweg, was will man mehr...



> Ist hier schon jemand das Swoop oder ein vergleichbares Super Enduro Gefahren?
> 
> Wenn ja in welchem Gelände (Beschaffenheit)?
> Was seht ihr als gut und was ist nicht so gut an diesem Bike?



Bin das Alte Swoop gefahren, von Touren über Singletrail und Bikepark. War mit dem Bock in Bad Hindelang, Nordkette, Lermoos und Bad Wildbad.
 Damals haben Stress eigentlich nur die Läufräder gemacht, denn die waren zu schmal und der läppische RP23, aber das Thema sollte ja hinlängst bekannt sein...


----------



## AlBirdy (5. Januar 2013)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Ist hier schon jemand das Swoop oder ein vergleichbares Super Enduro Gefahren?
> 
> Wenn ja in welchem Gelände (Beschaffenheit)?
> Was seht ihr als gut und was ist nicht so gut an diesem Bike?



Einfach mal die vorherigen Seiten lesen. Waren ja genug Leute auf dem Testival die berichtet haben.




Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Fox Talas lässt sich komplett auf deine Bedürfnisse Abstimmen. Luftdruck,
> High/Lowspeed DruckStufe und Zugstufe. Obendrein noch Federweg, was will man mehr...



Gutes Ansprechverhalten wäre noch ganz nett und das liefert die Talas schlichtweg nicht. Meine Empfehlung fürs Swoop 8/9, Talas raus und Lyrik Solo Air rein.
Absenkung ist für mein Empfinden ebenfalls überflüssig, das Swoop geht auch gut ohne den Berg hoch.

Bezüglich den Einstellmöglichkeiten der Fox Gabeln kommt ganz drauf an welches Modell gemeint ist. Die R Modelle (Swoop7/8) haben keine einstellbare Druckstufe, das ist den FIT Modellen vorbehalten, die es so nur im 9er gibt.


 @radon,
wie stehen denn die Chancen auf ein 175er Swoop mit Rock Shox Teilen?
Lyrik RC2DH und Vivid Air würden dem Rad hervorragend stehen, doch lohnt es sich finanziell leider absolut nicht ein vorhandenes Swoop darauf umzubauen. Dafür ist die Konkurrenz von Canyon einfach zu gut aufgestellt.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (5. Januar 2013)

Es wird keine RS Swoop geben, die haben schon öfters auf FB die Modelle gepostet die noch kommen sollen.
Wen ich mich recht erinner wurde gesagt dass Fox einfach billiger ist als RS.
Zudem hält sich im Anfänger bereich immer noch hartnäckig dass gerücht dass Fox dass beste sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (5. Januar 2013)

P.s wen Radon hier antwortet fress ich einen Besen.
Hab 5mal nachgefragt welchen Monarch Plus ich verbauen kann bis heute keine Antwort.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Januar 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Hab 5mal nachgefragt welchen Monarch Plus ich verbauen kann bis heute keine Antwort.


Den mit der richtigen Einbaulänge und ziemlich sicher die HighTune Variante, wenn du das Rad artgerecht bewegen willst.
Oder gleich nen Vivid Air.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (5. Januar 2013)

Danke, 
dass ich den H-H brauche dachte ich mir schon. 
Ich wollte trotzdem mal bei Eadon Rückfragen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Januar 2013)

Bodo antwortet so mit 1-3 Wochen Lag auf eMails. Immer mal wieder.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (5. Januar 2013)

Gute Idee hab nur bei Radon und Radon Fb nachgefragt.
Bin jetzt eh auf ein ReignX umgestiegen .


----------



## Icetiger212 (5. Januar 2013)

> Gutes Ansprechverhalten wäre noch ganz nett und das liefert die Talas schlichtweg nicht. Meine Empfehlung fürs Swoop 8/9, Talas raus und Lyrik Solo Air rein.
> Absenkung ist für mein Empfinden ebenfalls überflüssig, das Swoop geht auch gut ohne den Berg hoch.
> 
> Bezüglich den Einstellmöglichkeiten der Fox Gabeln kommt ganz drauf an welches Modell gemeint ist. Die R Modelle (Swoop7/8) haben keine einstellbare Druckstufe, das ist den FIT Modellen vorbehalten, die es so nur im 9er gibt.


Sry hat ganz verpeilt das es auch R Modelle gibt. ^^
Und der rest ist Ansichtssache, was das ansprechverhalten anbelangt. Also ich brauch keine Gabel, welche bei jedem Kiesel federt, schon mal gar nicht beo 160 mm....   Und meine Talas flutscht super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (6. Januar 2013)

Wenn du mal ne Absenkbare Luftgabel im Vergleich zu einer Coil gefahren bist, wirst du andere Schlüsse ziehen, das kann ich dir versichern. Mir kommt sicher keine Talas oder DPA mehr ans Rad, mit einer SoloAir hätte ich dagegen schon deutlich weniger Bauchschmerzen...

Übrigens, ich hatte heute die neue MTB Bravo im Briefkasten. Da ist ein Enduro Vergleichstest mit dem Swoop 9er drin. Was ich sehr interessant finde... Radon gibt 185mm am Heck an, die MTB hat beim 18" Rahmen aber lediglich 169mm gemessen. Das find ich doch sehr erstaunlich...

Viele hier, wie auch mich, haben die 185mm am Heck einer "Enduro" eher abgeschreckt als begeistert. So wird das Ganze wenigstens etwas relativiert und genau das könnte der Grund sein, warum das Swoop noch verhältnismäßig gut den Berg hoch kommt, wenn man den Aussagen der "Testfahrer" glaubt...


----------



## AlBirdy (6. Januar 2013)

Ich würd das garnicht mal so sehr auf Coil reduzieren. Schon nicht absenkbare Luft Gabeln gehen deutlich sensibler ans Werk. 

Es kommt sicher immer darauf an wie sensibel man ist, aber das eine Talas im allgemeinen eine deutlich schlechtere Performance wie vergleichbare nicht absenkbare Gabeln, sei es nun Coil oder Air hat, braucht man denke ich wohl nicht mehr diskutieren.


----------



## duc-mo (6. Januar 2013)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> ...das eine Talas im allgemeinen eine deutlich schlechtere Performance wie vergleichbare nicht absenkbare Gabeln, sei es nun Coil oder Air hat, braucht man denke ich wohl nicht mehr diskutieren.



Diskutieren nicht, aber das weiß trotzdem nur ein kleiner Teil der Enduro und AM Fahrer...


----------



## RadonRico (6. Januar 2013)

Zitat von duc-mo:
------------------------------------------------------------
Übrigens, ich hatte heute die neue MTB Bravo im Briefkasten. Da ist ein Enduro Vergleichstest mit dem Swoop 9er drin. Was ich sehr interessant finde... Radon gibt 185mm am Heck an, die MTB hat beim 18" Rahmen aber lediglich 169mm gemessen. Das find ich doch sehr erstaunlich...

Viele hier, wie auch mich, haben die 185mm am Heck einer "Enduro" eher abgeschreckt als begeistert. So wird das Ganze wenigstens etwas relativiert und genau das könnte der Grund sein, warum das Swoop noch verhältnismäßig gut den Berg hoch kommt, wenn man den Aussagen der "Testfahrer" glaubt...
------------------------------------------------------------

Selbst wenn das Swoop weniger Federweg am Heck bringt sind die Bewertungen sehr gut ausgefallen nämlich für das gesamt Paket. Und wenn die das nicht Passt was ja wohl für alle hier offensichtlich ist   solltest du vielleicht lieber wo anders mit reden! Wenn ich mir so dein zuvor geschriebenen Müll anschaue denke ich das Asphalt vielleicht das richtige für Dich ist (also dann lieber Rennrad)!  Nichts für ungut aber Du Nervst!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2013)

Was greifst du duc-mo an? Er schreibt das Richtige.

Das Andere ist die Bike Bravo. Die haben schon immer Räder ohne absenkbare Gabel massiv abgewertet. Die schreiben so, wie Werbung und Testräder kommen. 

Welche Gabel wurde nochmal ins ICB gewählt (RS Lyrik RC2DH) und wie viel Prozent wollten eine Gabel von FOX (<<5%?). Warum nur. 

Wenn du es nie versucht hast, sein du einfach ruhig. Talas gegenüber Float ist deutlich merkbar und für viele inakzeptabel und Mancher kann mit einer gut funktionierenden Dämpfung mit angebotener getrennter Druckstufe was anfangen und mag sie nicht missen und auf der anderen Seite eine nicht vorhandene Absenkung verschmerzen. 

Jeder so wie er mag, aber Meinungen ohne es je probiert zu haben finde ich nicht so toll.


----------



## AlBirdy (6. Januar 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich hatte heute die neue MTB Bravo im Briefkasten. Da ist ein Enduro Vergleichstest mit dem Swoop 9er drin. Was ich sehr interessant finde... Radon gibt 185mm am Heck an, die MTB hat beim 18" Rahmen aber lediglich 169mm gemessen. Das find ich doch sehr erstaunlich...



Nur um genau zu bleiben, Radon gibt 175mm an. 6mm können Messtoleranz sein, aber selbst wenn nicht finde ich den Unterschied absolut verschmerzbar.



RadonRico schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das Swoop weniger Federweg am Heck bringt sind die Bewertungen sehr gut ausgefallen nämlich für das gesamt Paket. Und wenn die das nicht Passt was ja wohl für alle hier offensichtlich ist   solltest du vielleicht lieber wo anders mit reden! Wenn ich mir so dein zuvor geschriebenen Müll anschaue denke ich das Asphalt vielleicht das richtige für Dich ist (also dann lieber Rennrad)!  Nichts für ungut aber Du Nervst!



Du hast ganz offensichtlich nicht mal ansatzweise verstanden was duc-mo da gerade geschrieben hat.
Und nichts für ungut, aber das einzige was hier nervt, sind unqualifzierte Antworten die das Thema der Diskussion verfehlen. Denken, schreiben. In der Reihenfolge, nicht anders herum.



Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Was greifst du duc-mo an? Er schreibt das Richtige.
> Jeder so wie er mag, aber Meinungen ohne es je probiert zu haben finde ich nicht so toll.



Copy that.


----------



## duc-mo (6. Januar 2013)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so dein zuvor geschriebenen Müll anschaue denke ich das Asphalt vielleicht das richtige für Dich ist (also dann lieber Rennrad)!



Du bringst da was durcheinander... Nur weil ich nicht wie DU quer und abseits aller Wege durch die Natur presche und mich dort und hier im Forum aufführe wie ne Wildsau bewege ich mein Rad trotzdem artgerecht. Aber eben mit Sinn und Versand. Letzteres traue ich dir nicht zu! In diesem Sinne: Ignorier-Liste an!





AlBirdy schrieb:


> Nur um genau zu bleiben, Radon gibt 175mm an. 6mm können Messtoleranz sein, aber selbst wenn nicht finde ich den Unterschied absolut verschmerzbar.



Punkt für dich!!! War gestern wohl etwas spät...


----------



## DannyCalifornia (6. Januar 2013)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das Swoop weniger Federweg am Heck bringt sind die Bewertungen sehr gut ausgefallen nämlich für das gesamt Paket. Und wenn die das nicht Passt was ja wohl für alle hier offensichtlich ist   solltest du vielleicht lieber wo anders mit reden! Wenn ich mir so dein zuvor geschriebenen Müll anschaue denke ich das Asphalt vielleicht das richtige für Dich ist (also dann lieber Rennrad)!  Nichts für ungut aber Du Nervst!



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal... Der einzige der hier querbeet nervt bist DU!


----------



## tane (6. Januar 2013)

....hoooaaa leute!!!! ENTSPANNZ EUCH!!!!
jemanden, der anderer meinung ist perönlich angreifen? gehz noch? hier wirz doch nicht auf dem niveau des österreichischen bikeboards enden, oder?


----------



## konamatze (6. Januar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> ....hoooaaa leute!!!! ENTSPANNZ EUCH!!!!
> jemanden, der anderer meinung ist perönlich angreifen? gehz noch? hier wirz doch nicht auf dem niveau des österreichischen bikeboards enden, oder?



das sage doch bitte mal unseren lieben radonrico

 Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QE2 (6. Januar 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Es wird keine RS Swoop geben, die haben schon öfters auf FB die Modelle gepostet die noch kommen sollen.
> Wen ich mich recht erinner wurde gesagt dass Fox einfach billiger ist als RS.
> Zudem hält sich im Anfänger bereich immer noch hartnäckig dass gerücht dass Fox dass beste sein soll.



Unglaublich welchen Schwachsinn du hier postet. Steck es einfach.


----------



## QE2 (6. Januar 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal... Der einzige der hier querbeet nervt bist DU!



dann reich mal die Hand.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (6. Januar 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Unglaublich welchen Schwachsinn du hier postet. Steck es einfach.



Was genau meinst du??.
Mich Nerfen  die Leute die an einem Thema kein Interesse haben, und nur was Posten um zu Nerfen
Geh doch einfach Biken.


----------



## Jance (6. Januar 2013)

Noch 8+ Wochen


----------



## DannyCalifornia (6. Januar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> ....hoooaaa leute!!!! ENTSPANNZ EUCH!!!!
> jemanden, der anderer meinung ist perönlich angreifen? gehz noch? hier wirz doch nicht auf dem niveau des österreichischen bikeboards enden, oder?



Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft  



QE2 schrieb:


> dann reich mal die Hand.



gern *handgeb


----------



## RadonRico (6. Januar 2013)

Ja ist ja Unordnung. Das war wohl etwas übertrieben Sorry!!! 

Wir wollen doch alle nur eins und das ist Biken und jeder so wie es ihm gefällt!


----------



## phw (7. Januar 2013)

Hat das Swoop 9.0 Team eine andere Geometrie als die "normalen" Swoops, gemäss MTB Testbericht ist die Kettenstrebe 440mm ("...nicht superwendig..."), gemäss Webseite aber 436mm!


----------



## felt_rider (7. Januar 2013)

hat jemand Erfahrung bez. Rahmengröße? Ich meine hat wer das Swoop beim Testival getestet?Ich bin 182 groß und die Schrittlänge ist 85cm. Bin daher genau zwischen 18" und 20". Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Will auch 60 und mehr km mit dem Bike fahren, daher stellt sich die Frage ob nicht 20"  "gemütlicher" ist. Weiß, dann ist die Lenkung dann nicht so direkt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Januar 2013)

18". Ich bin 180/85 und fahre das ED in 18". Das Swoop ist etwas länger als das ED von daher passt das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlBirdy (7. Januar 2013)

Mir passte M bei 182 wie angegossen. 

Bezüglich deiner Tourenweite würde ich persönlich aber eher zu nem AM oder XC Bike greifen.


----------



## haekel72 (7. Januar 2013)

Ich habe das 20er geordert bei 181/83 . ich habe das Vorgänger Modell getestet mit 20er Rahmen und fand das sehr angenehm, up sowie downhill.


----------



## felt_rider (7. Januar 2013)

haekel72, Prof. Dr. YoMan, Albirdy... wie sieht denn bei euch die Sitzposition aus? Gestreckt oder gekrümmt? 18" mit langem Vorbau, wäre das eine Lösung?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Januar 2013)

Langer Vorbau ist ja nur "bekloppt" für so ein Rad. Damit will man gut runter fahren und das geht sicher nicht mit einem 90er Prügel.

Ich bin wie schon gesagt 180/85 und meine Arme sind auch lang.

Trotzdem fahre ich einen 50er Vorbau und einen 740er Lenker mit 12° Backsweep.

Damit komme ich trotzdem 2000hm+ den Berg hoch und fahre in den Alpen Touren mit 60km wenn es mal sein muss, obwohl mein Alter die größte glaubhafte Zahl mit der Quersumme vier bildet.

Die Sitzposition ist "aufrecht", aber ich habe noch genug Druck auf dem Pedal und nicht das Gefühl hinten runter zu fallen.

Der Sattel sitzt aktuell ganz hinten auf einer Reverb (also kein Setback). Ich hatte ihn aber auch schon fast 2cm weiter vorne, ging auch.

Bild siehe Signatur.


----------



## tane (7. Januar 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> ... obwohl mein Alter die größte Zahl mit der Quersumme vier bildet.
> ...



...kinder! kinder!!!


----------



## AlBirdy (7. Januar 2013)

felt_rider schrieb:


> haekel72, Prof. Dr. YoMan, Albirdy... wie sieht denn bei euch die Sitzposition aus? Gestreckt oder gekrümmt? 18" mit langem Vorbau, wäre das eine Lösung?



Sitzposition würde ich eher als aufrecht bezeichnen. 
Der Vorbau am Testbike waren 50mm wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, also das was auch das Serienrad hat. Sattel auf Reverb in mittlerer Position, Lenkerbreite müssten 740 oder 760 gewesen sein, da möchte ich mich nicht exakt festlegen.
Wie gesagt, *mir* hat es zu 100% gepasst. Da würde ich nichts, aber auch wirklich garnichts dran ändern.

Meine Schrittlänge, falls es von Belang für dich ist sind knapp 81cm, gemessen ohne Schuhe bis zum Beutel (misst man doch so, oder?). Das heisst theoretisch müsste ein L auch passen von der Überstandshöhe, aber ich hab drauf gesessen und mir war es zu groß.

Aber man kann hier nichts anderes als die eigene Meinung wiedergeben. Wenn du dir wirklich sicher sein willst, fahr nach Bonn und probiere die Räder aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. Januar 2013)

Ganz einfach willst du eher kompakt sitzen 18, gestreckt dann hält 20.
Bei einem enduro finde ich Persönlich kompakt besser.


----------



## tane (7. Januar 2013)

imho: VIEL besser viel zu klein, als mäßig zu groß! bes. beim enduro/freerider
180cm -18" slide ed  paßt gut, sicher nicht zu klein!


----------



## Didgi (9. Januar 2013)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage zum Swoop 7.0:

Seht ihr die geringe Einstell-/Verstellbarkeit von Dämpfer und Gabel als Nachteil? Oder kann man getrost darüber hinwegsehen?

Eure Meinung würd mich mal interessieren.

Daniel


----------



## Deleted 235477 (9. Januar 2013)

Mich würden eher die 16,5kg stören.
Ich würde Gabel gegen Lyrik oder durolux tauschen.
Und Dämper gegen Monarch Plus oder vivied Air.
Noch paar Faltreifen, und man hat mit 200-300 Euro mehr ein geiles Rad. 
Ist natürlich nur meine Vorstellung.


----------



## Icetiger212 (9. Januar 2013)

Didgi schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage zum Swoop 7.0:
> 
> Seht ihr die geringe Einstell-/Verstellbarkeit von Dämpfer und Gabel als Nachteil? Oder kann man getrost darüber hinwegsehen?
> 
> ...



Der Van R langt, Hat Zugstufe und Lowspeedcompression

Aber beider Fox Van R kommt es drauf an was du dir vorstellst und wie sehr du dich gern damit auseinander setzten willst.
Die Normale Van R kann glaub ich nur Zugstufe einstellen.

Ich würd eher zu einer mit FIT Kartusche raten, da lässt sich auch High/Lowspeed Druckstufe einstellen. 

Wobei die Van R wohl saulecker abgehen soll und ist halt ne Sorglosgabel.


Hab ich gerade gefunden ne Übersicht mit den Fox Gabeln^^
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-36-180-2011.html


----------



## AlBirdy (9. Januar 2013)

Van raus und Lyrik rein. Löst jegliche Probleme. Die Anschaffungskosten haben sich nach dem ersten Service amortisiert.


----------



## Didgi (9. Januar 2013)

Naja, wenn ich Dämper und/oder Gabel tausche hab ich vll die besseren Teile am bike, allerdings komm ich dann mit den 1999,- nicht hin, dann zahle ich wieder drauf. Die Frage ist ja,  "reicht" das Paket für 1999,- oder sollte man tauschen und draufzahlen?


----------



## AlBirdy (9. Januar 2013)

Wie gesagt, nach dem ersten Service hast du die Investition für die Gabel wieder drin.
Ansonsten ist die Van sicher nicht verkehrt. Wenn du dir unsicher bist, fahr sie erstmal und schau ob sie dir taugt.
R in der Van finde ich persönlich nicht so gravierend wie bei einer Talas, die ohne Druckstufe schmell durch den Federweg rauscht, aber bei einer Van sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## RadonRico (15. Januar 2013)

Hi wollte mal in Erfahrung bringen was das Swoop 8.0 in 18er Größe an Gewicht auf die Wage bringen soll?


----------



## duc-mo (15. Januar 2013)

Ein paar hundert Gramm mehr als das 16er. Wen interessierts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felt_rider (15. Januar 2013)

gib dir andere Reifen drauf, wechsle die Kettenführung gegen eine Bionicon, nimm den Laufradsatz Veltec AM-One, verkauf den DT Swiss und wenns noch mehr sein soll ReverB raus und Carbon-Sattelstütze rein. Dann bist 600g leichter als der Standard und bekommst auch noch Geld, wenn du das andere Zeugs ungebraucht vertickst.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (15. Januar 2013)

felt_rider schrieb:


> gib dir andere Reifen drauf, wechsle die Kettenführung gegen eine Bionicon, nimm den Laufradsatz Veltec AM-One, verkauf den DT Swiss und wenns noch mehr sein soll ReverB raus und Carbon-Sattelstütze rein. Dann bist 600g leichter als der Standard und bekommst auch noch Geld, wenn du das andere Zeugs ungebraucht vertickst.



Und du hast für 600g weniger die endurotauglichkeit verkauft.
Das Rad wir gut 100-150g in der nächsten Gröse wiegen.
Und noch mal 200-300g mehr wir es wiegen als angegeben.
Das Rad ist in der 170mm klasse schon ziemlich leicht.
Wens leichter sein soll hol dir ein AN.
Gruß Aji


----------



## RadonRico (15. Januar 2013)

Mich interessiert es!  

Das einzige was vielleicht mal geändert werden könnte ist die Gabel aber das entscheide ich wenn es soweit ist!


----------



## felt_rider (15. Januar 2013)

> Und du hast für 600g weniger die endurotauglichkeit verkauft.


Kommt auf Fahrtechnik und Fahrergewicht an


----------



## RadonRico (15. Januar 2013)

Selbst aktuelle AM die Enduro tauglich sind haben um die 13-14kg also ist das schon i.o.! Hatte mich halt einfach nur mal interessiert. Leider ist das Thema Swoop in den letzten Tagen einwenig eingeschlafen.


----------



## duc-mo (15. Januar 2013)

Das Gewicht ist bei so nem Rad doch völlig unerheblich und wenn es artgerecht bewegt werden soll, dann wirds sicher nicht leichter werden... Selbst wenns 16kg wiegen würde, wäre das immer noch ein anständiges Gewicht!


----------



## siebenacht (16. Januar 2013)

Das Gewicht ist doch bei H&S angegeben: 14,1 kg.

Das Mehrgewicht zum 9er (ca. 500g) ist entsprechend der schwereren Ausstattung durchaus realistisch:
Laufradsatz: ca. 250 bis 300g
Kurbel: ca. 150 bis 200g
Schaltung: ca. 50 bis 100g

Rechne mal mit ca. 200g noch oben drauf (Größe und Toleranzen).

Gruß 78


----------



## RadonRico (17. Januar 2013)

Da das Swoop voll Touren tauglich ist und auch Uphill geht wollte ich die erfahrenen Super Enduro Biker mal fragen wie ihr die Klettereigenschaften auf Verwurzeltem Untergrund einschätzt?


----------



## Jance (18. Januar 2013)

Weiß jemand welche Länge die Reverb bei den Swoop´s hat, 100 oder 125mm ? Geht aus den Angaben zum Rad leider nicht hervor !

Gruß, Jance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. Januar 2013)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Da das Swoop voll Touren tauglich ist und auch Uphill geht wollte ich die erfahrenen Super Enduro Biker mal fragen wie ihr die Klettereigenschaften auf Verwurzeltem Untergrund einschätzt?



- Wie steil?
- Wieviele Wurzeln? 
- Wurzeln welcher Baumart? 
- Sehr ausgewaschen oder eher nicht?
- Feucht oder Trocken?
- Dein Fahrkönnen auf einer Skala von 0 - Marco Hösel?


----------



## RadonRico (18. Januar 2013)

- Wie steil?
- Wieviele Wurzeln? 
- Wurzeln welcher Baumart? 
- Sehr ausgewaschen oder eher nicht?
- Feucht oder Trocken?
- Dein Fahrkönnen auf einer Skala von 0 - Marco Hösel?

Zu1. 5-45% ca.!
Zu2. 10-12 nein Spaß. Ich Sage mäßig bis stark verwurzelt !
Zu3. Laub bis Nadel alles sofern dies überhaupt ne Rolle spielt!
Zu4. Eher nicht !
Zu5. Sowohl als auch!
Zu6. Also bei Hösel als Messlatte eher 2!


----------



## Didgi (18. Januar 2013)

Wasn das für ne Diskussion hier? Muss man wohl nicht verstehen ....


----------



## TomT87 (18. Januar 2013)

http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/774516_515488585163057_1336346082_o.jpg

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...93133750.16666.135779413133978&type=1&theater

Ich will das grüne Bike mit der 170 Lyrik!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Januar 2013)

Ich will die DH Variante...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Januar 2013)

Hi Jance,

die Länge der Sattelstütze ist auf der Homepage angegeben:

"Rock Shox Reverb, 31,6 x 420mm", ergo 420mm Länge.

Zu finden auf: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-7-0_id_18448_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schluckspecht (19. Januar 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi Jance,
> 
> die Länge der Sattelstütze ist auf der Homepage angegeben:
> 
> ...



Servus, 

ich würde gerne wissen, wie weit man die Sattelstütze beim S-Rahmen wegen dem Knick reinstecken kann, bzw. wieviel noch mindestens rausschaut. 
Danke


----------



## Jance (19. Januar 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi Jance,
> 
> die Länge der Sattelstütze ist auf der Homepage angegeben:
> 
> ...



Hi, ja das ist mir schon bewusst! Daraus geht aber nicht hervor ob es eine Reverb 100 oder eine Reverb 125 ist 

Beste Grüsse, Jance


----------



## DannyCalifornia (19. Januar 2013)

Ohje, da hat wohl jemand geantwortet, der mit der Materie nicht allzu sehr vertraut ist


----------



## QE2 (19. Januar 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Ohje, da hat wohl jemand geantwortet, der mit der Materie nicht allzu sehr vertraut ist



Es wurde doch nach der Länge der Stütze und nicht nach dem Federweg gefragt. 

( Weiß jemand welche Länge die Reverb bei den Swoop´s hat, 100 oder 125mm ? Geht aus den Angaben zum Rad leider nicht hervor !

Gruß, Jance)

Es wird wohl die 125mm Stütze sein.


----------



## Daniel12 (20. Januar 2013)

hier sind ja lauter Superspezialisten vertreten


----------



## tane (20. Januar 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> hier sind ja lauter Superspezialisten vertreten



& ein unfehlbarer???
(achtung, vermeidet aufs niveau des österr. bikeboards abzusinken, wo unprovozierte gemeinheiten ungehindert wuchern!)


----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. Januar 2013)

Jance schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welche Länge die Reverb bei den Swoop´s hat, 100 oder 125mm ? Geht aus den Angaben zum Rad leider nicht hervor !
> 
> Gruß, Jance



Ist ja wohl eindeutig, dass er nicht die Länge wissen will, sondern den Verstellbereich. Sollte jedem klar sein, dass ne Sattelstütze niemals 100mm lang ist, es sei denn man hat sie auf das Maß gekürzt, was bei ner Reverb wohl eher schwierig werden dürfte. Und da man weiß, dass es verschieden lange Verstellbereiche bei der Sattelstütze gibt, ist die Fragestellung mMn eindeutig, auch wenn er "Länge" geschrieben hat.

Und wenn wir hier schon so schön am Korinthenkacken sind: N Federweg hat so ne Stütze auch nicht


----------



## QE2 (20. Januar 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Ist ja wohl eindeutig, dass er nicht die Länge wissen will, sondern den Verstellbereich. Sollte jedem klar sein, dass ne Sattelstütze niemals 100mm lang ist, es sei denn man hat sie auf das Maß gekürzt, was bei ner Reverb wohl eher schwierig werden dürfte. Und da man weiß, dass es verschieden lange Verstellbereiche bei der Sattelstütze gibt, ist die Fragestellung mMn eindeutig, auch wenn er "Länge" geschrieben hat.
> 
> Und wenn wir hier schon so schön am Korinthenkacken sind: N Federweg hat so ne Stütze auch nicht



Falls du Schlaumeier etwas mehr Fachwissen hättest, wüsstest du das beide Federwege 100 und 125 unterschiedliche Längen hätten. 100 mm: 355, 420 mm, 125 mm: 380 mm, 420 mm. Also tu nicht so wichtig, wnn du nichts drauf hast.


----------



## duc-mo (20. Januar 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Falls du Schlaumeier etwas mehr Fachwissen hättest, wüsstest du das beide Federwege 100 und 125 unterschiedliche Längen hätten. 100 mm: 355, 420 mm, 125 mm: 380 mm, 420 mm. Also tu nicht so wichtig, wnn du nichts drauf hast.



Der einzige Schlaumeier der nichts drauf hat bist offensichtlich du...

Es ist ne Reverb mit 420mm verbaut. Somit ist eben nicht klar ob die 100 oder 125mm Verstellweg hat...


----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. Januar 2013)

Also erstens: Was ist denn bei dir bitte verkehrt? Geh ma besser mal wieder in Puff und reagier dich ab oder wedel dir mal wieder einen von der Palme aber mach mich hier nich so dumm von der Seite an

Und zweitens: Was wissen wir jetzt? Dass es die 100er und die 125er in 420mm Länge gibt?! Und die verbaute Reverb ist mit 420mm Länge angegeben?! Ergo wissen wir wieder nicht, welche verbaut ist, oder nicht?

Und gleich noch eins: Entweder wir unterhalten uns hier jetzt auf nem normalen Niveau oder ich unterhalt mich garnicht mehr mit Dir. Also spar Dir deine Beleidigungen, sonst instant ignore

/edit: Aha, registriert seit Dezember 2012. Ist da wieder n Fanboy unterwegs, der mit zweitem Account nur rumstänkern will, oder was...

nochmal edit: Wenn ich mir deine anderen bisherigen Postings so anschau, muss ich glaub garnicht mehr warten mit dem Ignorieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (20. Januar 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> nochmal edit: Wenn ich mir deine anderen bisherigen Postings so anschau, muss ich glaub garnicht mehr warten mit dem Ignorieren..



Stimmt!!!


----------



## QE2 (20. Januar 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Stimmt!!!



...Diskutiere nicht mit Idioten, sie ziehen Dich nur auf ihr Niveau und schlagen Dich dort mit Erfahrung!

Stimmt, du hast gewonnen!!!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. Januar 2013)

So, das wars dann damit. Aber finds schon geil, dass man so bescheuert sein kann und trotzdem denkt man wäre klüger als die andern...


----------



## AlBirdy (21. Januar 2013)

FYI:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-7-0_id_18448_.htm#details

Ausführlicher und vor allem offensichtlicher kann man es wirklich nicht dazu schreiben...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Januar 2013)

Gestern auf FB gelesen das die Slide 190 und 210 DH Varianten bald kommen  Falls es jemanden interessiert, auch wenn hier der Swoop Thread ist


----------



## Rynn94 (21. Januar 2013)

> NEWS:
> Am Bikefestival am Gardasee präsentieren wir unser SLIDE 130 29". Die ersten Fahreindrücke waren beeindruckend. Bodo Probst und unser Team haben die letzten Setup-Arbeiten beendet. In Willingen präsentieren wir das Slide 190 als Enduro Plus Version und das Slide als 210er, das auch im DH-Team dieses Jahr von Andi Sieber und Benni Ouloch eingesetzt wird. Zur Messe in Friedrichshafen präsentieren wir unser neues ZR Race 650B Hardtail, das im Hardtail Bereich eine Lücke schliessen wird. Das Black Sin kommt als 26er und als 29er wieder, auch als Black Edition. Im Frühling werden das Slide E1 und das E2 mit der neuen FOX 34 als Allmountain Plus lieferbar sein. Die Swoops werden zur Messe auch als lang erwartete RS Versionen kommen. Es wird, wie von vielen gewünscht auch eine "Black Edition" mit Monarch Plus und ganz schwarzer Pike kommen. Präsentiert wird auch das sensationelle Slide 160 Carbon in 650B. Es wir kurz darauf der Nachfolger des Skeens in 29" als Skeen Carbon 29" präsentiert. Für fast alle Modelle wird auch die neue RS STEALTH lieferbar sein. Im Roadbereich kommt im Frühjahr das lang erwartete Aero Vaillant. Der Spire Rahmen wurde überarbeitet und wiegt jetzt 950gr. Shimano bringt die neue Ultegra und Dura Ace 11-fach. Wir bringen auch wieder Mittelklasse Modelle mit der neuen Force. Die neuen Hybrid Pedelecs werden ab sofort ausgeliefert.
> Generell erfreuen wird viele der momentan stabile Dollar und Yen-Kurs. Die Preise bleiben auch bei den neuen Modellen auf dem augenblicklichen Niveau.  Radon Bikes.


----------



## duc-mo (21. Januar 2013)

Als ich vor zwei Jahren mein Slide gekauft habe gabs gabs daneben noch vier HT Modelle, drei Fullys und den Downhiller im MTB Bereich, alle mit 26". Die Auswahl hat sich durch 650b und 29" sowie die vielen Zwischengrößen beim Federweg ja fast verdoppelt... 

Wenn die Preise gehalten bleiben und die Qualität paßt, okay! Ich hab aber so das Gefühl, dass man die Entwicklungen jetzt regelrecht im Akkord rausgehauen werden. Masse statt Klasse...


----------



## siebenacht (21. Januar 2013)

Jo ick bin jetzt auch verwirrt bei diesen vielen Varianten.
Vorallem würde mich mal der Unterschied zwischen dem Swoop und dem Slide 190 (als Enduro Plus Version) interessieren. Eins ist wohl klar, das Slide 190 wird hinten 190mm Federweg haben.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Januar 2013)

Swoop Enduro und Slide eher Freeride/DH orientiert würde ich jetzt mal tippen. Ist so in etwa das was mir der Bodo Probst auf dem Testival gesagt hat.
Slide 210 wird die DH Variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (21. Januar 2013)

Dann solls bei Radon also Fullys mit 125, 130, 140, 150, 160, 175, 190 und 210mm Federweg, jeweils noch mit 26, 27.5 und 29Zoll in Alu und Carbon geben??? Dann noch HTs mit 26, 27.5 und 29Zoll in Alu und Carbon und vermutlich noch ein paar Damenrahmen und wer weiß was noch... Damit ist dann jede all zu kleine Lücke, in jeder kleinen Niesche zum Thema MTB gefüllt... Ich fands immer sympatisch das Radon sich aufs "Kerngeschäft" konzentriert hat und die wenigen Bikes dafür richtig gut macht. Die Politik ist wohl Geschichte... Schöne neue Welt...


----------



## Aalex (21. Januar 2013)

du hast das skeen mit 115 vergessen  dafür wird das slide 140 wohl wegfallen, das macht dann wirklich keinen sinn mehr.

die würden das nich machen, wenn kein markt dafür da wäre. cube hat ja auch vier trilliarden fullies.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Januar 2013)

Slide 125 (CC) /140 (AM) /150 (AM) /190 (FR) /210 (DH)
Swoop 175 (Enudro)
Skeen

das sind die Fullies die es geben soll. Was jetzt noch an 29" oder 650igern kommt/da ist weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (21. Januar 2013)

Ich denke die schaun was sich durchsetzt und bringen dann nächste Jahr wieder weniger Raus.
Ich denke 
100cc
120Touren
140-150Am
160-180 enduro (Super enduro)
190FR
200DH
Ist halt für jeden was dabei.
Ich würde zur eier legende wollmilchsau dem swoop greifen.


----------



## Jance (21. Januar 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ist halt für jeden was dabei.
> Ich würde zur eier legende wollmilchsau dem swoop greifen.


----------



## AlBirdy (21. Januar 2013)

"Die Swoops werden zur Messe auch als lang erwartete RS Versionen kommen."

Finally!

Ein Glück das ich noch kein anderes Rad bestellt habe! Bitte bitte mit Lyrik RC2DH und Monarch (Plus) oder Vivid Air. 
Eine Bohrung für die Reverb Stealth würde das Paket noch runder machen.

Edit: Moment mal, mit "Messe" ist ja wohl nicht etwa die Eurobike im August gemeint, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (21. Januar 2013)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> "Die Swoops werden zur Messe auch als lang erwartete RS Versionen kommen."
> 
> Finally!
> 
> ...





Wo hast du die Infos her.


----------



## AlBirdy (21. Januar 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Infos her.



Nicht dein ernst, oder?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (21. Januar 2013)

Ich dachte es giebt keine RS Swoop .
Hab dass nicht mehr weiter verfolgt seit ich mei Reigen hab.


----------



## AlBirdy (21. Januar 2013)

Beitrag Nr.758.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (21. Januar 2013)

Hab ich übersehen.
Könnte aber auch wieder dass Bike eines Team Fahrers sein, so wie dass Grün Rote.


----------



## Themeankitty (21. Januar 2013)

Ich hab Bodo mal wegen den RS Swoop und den Slide 190 angeschrieben, vll. spuckt er ja paar Infos aus


----------



## tane (21. Januar 2013)

nochamoi:
achtung, vermeidet aufs niveau des österr. bikeboards abzusinken, wo unprovozierte gemeinheiten ungehindert wuchern!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. Januar 2013)

Sags QE2


----------



## Didgi (21. Januar 2013)

Sry wenn die Frage jetzt dämlich ist, aber was ist/wird das Swoop RS?^^


----------



## DannyCalifornia (22. Januar 2013)

RS = RockShox

Also n Swoop mit RockShox Fahrwerk, statt Fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (22. Januar 2013)

ah ok, hätte man ja drauf kommen können.....trotzdem danke^^

mh da gibts aber noch keine genaueren infos zu oder? rechnet ihr da mit nem luft-fahrwerk? wird bestimmt teuer


----------



## siebenacht (22. Januar 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Ich hab Bodo mal wegen den RS Swoop und den Slide 190 angeschrieben, vll. spuckt er ja paar Infos aus




Gruß 78


----------



## Themeankitty (22. Januar 2013)

Text von Bodo: 
Hi, die 14. Mod.vom Swoop175 wird es ab 7-8.13 zu Kaufen geben als  6,0-7,0-8.0+9,0 das 7,0 hat Lyrik,Monarch Plus und X7 Trail Bremse fÃ¼r  vorauss. 2229.-â¬ die Fox mod. haben den Float X .Das Swoop 190 kommt in  drei AusfÃ¼hrungen von 1899.-â¬ bis 2799.-â¬ und mÃ¼Ãte 9.13 Lieferbar  sein.Genauer Taten ab Festi.Winterberg.


----------



## Didgi (22. Januar 2013)

klingt ja soweit ganz gut, danke. aber erst ab juli/august


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Januar 2013)

So wie Herr Probst mir das beim Testival gesagt hat, werden die zu Saisonbegin in Winterberg (oder war es woanders?!?) vorgestellt und gehen dann in den Verkauf. Er meinte aber das man die nicht vor Mitte der Saison haben wird.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (22. Januar 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Text von Bodo:
> Hi, die 14. Mod.vom Swoop175 wird es ab 7-8.13 zu Kaufen geben als  6,0-7,0-8.0+9,0 das 7,0 hat Lyrik,Monarch Plus und X7 Trail Bremse fÃ¼r  vorauss. 2229.-â¬ die Fox mod. haben den Float X .Das Swoop 190 kommt in  drei AusfÃ¼hrungen von 1899.-â¬ bis 2799.-â¬ und mÃ¼Ãte 9.13 Lieferbar  sein.Genauer Taten ab Festi.Winterberg.



**** hÃ¤tte ich dass doch mal frÃ¼her gewusst .
Naja kommt nÃ¤chste Jahr wieder ein neues Bike


----------



## Deleted 235477 (22. Januar 2013)

Float X hab ich was verpasst 
http://www.foxracingshox.com/product.php?m=atv&t=shocks&p=1140


----------



## Didgi (22. Januar 2013)

geil, da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## duc-mo (22. Januar 2013)

Der verlinkte Dämpfer stammt aber aus dem Snowmobil Bereich von Fox. Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Teil an Fahrrad geschraubt wird...

Ich denke eher, dass sich der Bodo da verplappert hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (22. Januar 2013)

Man man, dat is ja wie beim PC-Kauf, kaum hat man sich für ein Modell entschieden, das man kaufen will und schon gibt es wieder wat neues.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (22. Januar 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Man man, dat is ja wie beim PC-Kauf, kaum hat man sich für ein Modell entschieden, das man kaufen will und schon gibt es wieder wat neues.



Ja das ist echt anstrengend

Die 2013 Modelle kann man noch nicht mal kaufen und schon kommen die 2014


----------



## Didgi (22. Januar 2013)

grad gesehen...



> Zum BIKE Festival in Willingen (14.-16. Juni 2013) stellen wir das Slide als Freerider-Variante mit 190 und 210mm Federweg vor, das in diesem Jahr auch im Radon Factory Downhill Team von Andreas Sieber und Benjamin Oluoch eingesetzt wird.
> 
> Auf der internationalen Radsport-Messe Eurobike (28.-31. August 2013) wird das Enduro-Bike Swoop als lang erwartete Version mit Rock Shox Federelementen vorgestellt, die in 2014 auch als Black Edition" produziert wird.
> 
> Für fast alle All Mountain- und Enduro-Modelle wird auch die neue Rock Shox STEALTH Federgabel zur Serienausstattung gehören.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (22. Januar 2013)

Rock Shox Stealth Federgabel?

Die meinen wohl die Reverb Stealth?! Oder hab ich irgendwas nich mitgekriegt? ^^


----------



## Themeankitty (22. Januar 2013)

Na bei Bodo und Radon haben sich die Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen


----------



## AlBirdy (22. Januar 2013)

Lyrik und Monarch Plus, dazu ne 150er Reverb Stealth. Na das klingt doch perfekt. 
Damit hat man schonmal eine sehr gute Basis die man günstig aufrüsten kann sobald die ersten Teile verschlissen sind.
Federelemente lohnen sich ja in der Regel nicht umzurüsten, dafür sind sie einfach zu teuer, egal ob Fox oder RS.

Vorstellung leider erst im August, also Auslieferung vermutlich erst im März 2014, sprich das gleiche Spiel wie es dieses Jahr gelaufen ist.
Schade das man den RS "Trend" bei Radon erst so spät erkannt hat, sind die anderen großen Versender doch schon ein Jahr früher mit einem solchen Produkt am Markt. 

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Radon das "neue Swoop" schon Mitte der Saison raushaut, das wäre ja ein Modellwechsel innerhalb von 3 Monaten.
Der Juli/August Termin gilt sicher dem Slide 190/210.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. Januar 2013)

Modellwechsel würde ich nicht sagen, eher Modellerweiterung.


----------



## markusMM (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

möchte mir heuer ein Swoop 8.0 zulegen. Sind diese Bikes wirklich so Früh ausverkauft wie alle sagen?

Und welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen, bin 186 cm groß?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Januar 2013)

Hier mal die Info von Bodo, die ich eben bekommen hab. 

Hallo Sven das Swoop 190 kommt als 7.o-8.o+9.o und wird am 1.5 am Gardasee Vorgestelit oder ende Mai in Winterberg da gibt es auch die genauen Spezifikationen die genanden Liefertermine Swoop175/14 7-8.13 Swoop 190+210 9.13 stimmen soweit man über solangen Zeitraum eine genau Aussage machen kann. Ausführlich Testfahrten machen ab anfang März im Süden.


----------



## AlBirdy (24. Januar 2013)

Jesus, Marry und Jupp, Bodo braucht dringend jemanden der seine Mails fuer ihn beantwortet... 

Aber schön das Radin immer zügig mit Infos raus rueckt!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Januar 2013)

Hat er mir bei FB geschrieben.


----------



## Didgi (24. Januar 2013)

ok, also würde das ja beudeuten, dass die Swoop RS Modelle wirklich im Juli/August auch im Handel erscheinen, und nicht erst im Frühjahr 2014.

Mist, aufs Swoop RS warten, aber dafür das bike erst bekommen, wenn der schöne Sommer fast rum ist? So ein Kack


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Januar 2013)

Ja, das ist die Frage


----------



## Jance (24. Januar 2013)

markusMM schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> möchte mir heuer ein Swoop 8.0 zulegen. Sind diese Bikes wirklich so Früh ausverkauft wie alle sagen?
> 
> ...



Schaust Du ! http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1864/a78681/swoop-175-8-0.html?mfid=52

Von jeder Größe angeblich weniger als 3 St. !
Empfehlen würde ich Dir bei deiner Größe 20"

BG, Jance


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Januar 2013)

Das Swoop ist etwas länger am Oberrohr als das Slide. Ich würde bei deine Größe auch noch 18" in Betracht ziehen. Beinlänge?


----------



## Themeankitty (24. Januar 2013)

Jance schrieb:


> Schaust Du ! http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1864/a78681/swoop-175-8-0.html?mfid=52
> 
> Von jeder Größe angeblich weniger als 3 St. !
> Empfehlen würde ich Dir bei deiner Größe 20"
> ...




Was steht den über den Größen in roter Schrift drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markusMM (24. Januar 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Das Swoop ist etwas länger am Oberrohr als das Slide. Ich würde bei deine Größe auch noch 18" in Betracht ziehen. Beinlänge?



Danke für deine Antwort. Kann dir jetzt nicht genau meine Beinlänge sagen, aber hab ziemlich lange Beine. Doch hab mir auch überlegt 18" zu nehmen...damit ist die Wendigkeit einfach viel besser beim Downhillen oder?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Januar 2013)

Miss halt nach. Ich komm mit 85cm BL und 180cm Größe auf nem 160er ED mit 18" und 50er Vorbau bei breiten Lenker mit 12° Backsweep super zu Rande. Siehe Album.

Ich denke mit dem Swoop und bis 87er Beinen bei deiner Größe könntedas auch noch gehen.

Immer eine Frage was du lieber fährst. Wenn dir Runter wichtig ist, denke ich das die 18" besser geeignet sind.
Noch dazu kann auch der Sattel weiter unten sein.


----------



## nufanrulez (24. Januar 2013)

Hi, ich bin 179 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 83. 

Was für eine Größe würdet ihr mir beim Swoop (7.0 soll es werden) empfehlen?

Support von Radon meinte 20", habe jetzt ein All Mountain mit 44,5 cm Rahmenhöhe (Das Rad ist als 17" deklariert), fühlt sich aber klein an das Bike, auch ein grund für den wechsel. 

Beim Swoop 18" ist die Rahmenhöhe 45 durch das längere Oberrohr könnte es dann aber doch passen?!

Was meint ihr dazu?!

Danke schon mal im voraus & lg


----------



## duc-mo (24. Januar 2013)

Die Rahmenhöhe oder die Länge des Sattelrohrs läßt kaum noch eine Bewertung der "Rahmengröße" zu. Die Überstands*höhe* soll immer geringer werden damit man sich bei nem unfreiwilligen Abgang nichts einklemmt. Deshalb kommen heute bei vielen Bikes schon serienmäßig 400 oder 450mm Sattelstützen zum Einsatz damit man überhaupt auf die nötige Höhe kommt.

Dazu kommt, dass die Vorbauten bei abfahrtsorientierten Bikes immer kürzer werden und die Oberrohre entsprechend länger werden müssen, damit der Abstand zum Lenker gleich bleibt...

Ich orientiere mich deshalb weitestgehend an Reach und Stack bei den Geometrieangaben. Damit kannst du deine Körperhaltung auf dem Bike unabhängig von Sitz- und Lenkwinkel sowie Rahmenhöhe und Oberrohrlänge vergleichen. Sitzwinkel und Oberrohrlänge beschreiben dann nur noch den Versatz des Sattels zum Tretlager. Dies kann man aber noch durch ein Verschieben des Sattels auf der Stütze beeinflussen...

Wichtig ist natürlich das man den persönlichen Benchmark kennt und einzuschätzen weiß. Wenn du zu deinem Bike nichts hast, hilft nur ausmessen... Einfach das Bike mit einem Rad gegen eine gerade Wand schieben und mit dem Zollstock wie unten beschrieben messen und ausrechnen.

Abstand Boden / Tretlager minus Boden / Lenkkopflager gleich Stack
Abstand Wand / Tretlager minus Wand / Lenkkopflager gleich Reach


----------



## Jance (24. Januar 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Was steht den über den Größen in roter Schrift drüber



WWW -> warten, warten , warten


----------



## nufanrulez (24. Januar 2013)

Danke duc-mo für die rasche antwort! 

Bin mit den ganzen Begriffen noch nicht so bewandert und mit deiner Antwort leicht überfordert! 

Hab mein Rad erst 3 Monaten will aber unbedingt ein radon mit noch mehr federweg:

das ist das prachtstück dass mir mit 17" etwas zu klein vorkommt:
http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/bike/2012/3/Full+Suspension/ONE-FORTY+900-D (daten unter geometrie)

verkaufe es übrigends hier falls wer interesse hat:
http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...00-d-2012-in-groesse-m-52875297?adId=52875297

kannst du mir mit meinen daten das empfohlene swoop erreichnen?! 

tausend dank falls ja!!!!

lg


----------



## siebenacht (24. Januar 2013)

@ duc-mo 

@ nufanrulez
Die Sattelrohrlänge, die für die Angabe der Rahmengröße benutzt wird, ist heute nicht mehr so entscheidend und sollte nur ein Richtwert sein. Viel wichtiger ist die Geometrie und Einsatzzweck des Bikes. Einige Hersteller bemessen bei der Rahmengröße sogar die Oberrohrlänge (z.B. Liteville und Trek). Die Oberrohrlänge hängt aber auch wieder von verschiedenen Faktoren ab (Lenkwinkel, Einbaulänge der Gabel, gemessener Sitzwinkel --> also von der Geometrie des Bikes). Auch die Schrittlänge ist nicht so entscheidend, sondern die Länge des Oberkörpers (bezogen auf die Oberrohrlänge). Was hab ich davon, wenn ich kurze Beine und einen langen Oberkörper habe und mir ein Bike allein nach der Sattelrohrlänge kaufe und dadurch gestaucht sitze, weil auch das Oberrohr kürzer ist. Die meisten Bikes haben auch ein tiefgezogenes Oberrohr, so dass die Überstandshöhe meistens auch kein Problem ist.
Ein 20''-Rahmen ist für Dich bei einem Enduro auf jeden Fall zu groß. Beim Enduro ist kürzer besser als zu lang, da ein kürzerer Rahmen wendiger ist. Das Problem beim neuen Swoop ist aber, dass der gemessene Sitzwinkel nicht dem tatsächlichen Winkel des Sattelrohrs entspricht. Der gemessene Sitzwinkel wird waagerecht auf Höhe des Steuerrohrs oben gemessen (einfach die Geometriedarstellung bei Radon ansehen). Da aber das Sattelrohr nach hinten wegknickt, ist der tatsächliche Sitzwinkel flacher. D.h. je größer die Schrittlänge des Fahrers und je kleiner der Rahmen, destomehr sitzt man hinter dem Tretlager. 
Wenn Dein bisheriger 17''-Rahmen Dir zu klein vorkommt, sollte das 18''-Swoops passen. Ich habe ähnliche Werte wie Du und fahre ein 18''-Slide ED und das passt gut. Hatte aber auch schon überlegt beim Swoop eventuell auf 16'' zu gehen, da das Swoop ein 8mm längeres Oberrohr und aufgrund der längeren Gabel einen längeren Radstand hat, um weiterhin ein agiles und wendiges Enduro zu haben. Aber dann würde ich wahrscheinlich beim Treten zu weit hinter dem Tretlager sitzen.
Wichtig wäre eine Probefahrt.
Ich hoffe, ich hab Dich jetzt nicht ganz verwirrt.
Gruß 78


----------



## nufanrulez (25. Januar 2013)

absolut nicht danke für die ausführliche antwort. da mein bike das mi 140/140 spitze gefedert ist und mit hydraulischer sattelstütze nur 13.9 kg auf die waage bringt werd ich damit bis august doch fahren und hoffe dass heuer noch ein swoop mit rockshox gabel kommt, wenn nicht auch ok dann spar ich mir heuer di anschaffung.

 grösse wir auf jedenfall 18". 

danke euch allen fürs helfen! 
lg nufi


----------



## TTeuto (1. Februar 2013)

noch 6 Wochen , ich habe nen bissel angst das die Formula Bremsen
gegen meine alte(12 jahre) XT mit 4 Kolbensattel abstinkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jance (6. Februar 2013)

Noch 3+ Wochen


----------



## TTeuto (7. Februar 2013)

habe heute von nem kumpel gehört, das es bei Radon bikes hin und wieder mal zu Lieferproblemen (Verfügbarkeit) ....
ich hoffe KW 10 passt....Bin schon zulange ohne Rad


----------



## Mainzerger (13. Februar 2013)

Hey zusammen,
Ist das swoop 2013 gut auch in den Anstiegen, also Uphill?
Hat jmd Erfahrungen? Habe gehört das man die Federgabel beim 7.0 nicht absenken kann
LG


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Februar 2013)

Braucht man das? Man kann es zu Not mit spanngurt machen wenn der Anstieg länger ist.


----------



## compact444 (14. Februar 2013)

> *Die  Swoops kommen nächste Woche in die Produktion. Die Auslieferung der  ersten Charge wird wie geplant KW 10 anlaufen, aber die Vorbestellungen  sind enorm...........*



wurde gerade bei facebook gepostet. ich hoffe, meins ist unter den ersten dabei.


----------



## compact444 (20. Februar 2013)

> Aktuelle Neuigkeiten für SWOOPER:
> Die  SWOOPs 7.0 verlassen heute die Fertigung und stehen zur Auslieferung  bereit. Die SWOOP 8.0 sind morgen dran, die SWOOP 9.0 ab Montag.  Wer  vorbestellt kann sich freuen - ihr seid die ersten, die ihr Bike  bekommen und das 100%. Nebenbei - Andi Sieber und unser "flying Circus"  um Oli Fuhrmann gehen am Freitag mit den SWOOPs und den 29" SLIDEs auf  die Bobbahn, mal schauen, ob sie James Bond überholen.



hier herrscht ja toten stille...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (20. Februar 2013)

compact444 schrieb:


> hier herrscht ja toten stille...



Respekt an Radon.
Ihr seit ja echt zuverlässig.


----------



## doriuscrow (20. Februar 2013)

Falls jemand ein 8.0 oder 9.0 in 20" will, die aber wirklich so schnell weg sein sollten, wie Radon schreibt - ich habe beides reserviert und gebe diese Reservierung gern an "Bedürftige" weiter ... meldet euch einfach.

Reimar


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Februar 2013)

Willst kein Swoop mehr haben?


----------



## doriuscrow (20. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Willst kein Swoop mehr haben?



Nöö ... 

Reimar


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Februar 2013)

Was wird es dann?


----------



## doriuscrow (20. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Was wird es dann?



ICB  raw'n'chopped


----------



## konamatze (20. Februar 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> ICB  raw'n'chopped



Cool!!!

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Deleted 235477 (20. Februar 2013)

Will jetzt überhaupt noch jemand dass Swoop, oder warten alle auf die RS Version.


----------



## doriuscrow (20. Februar 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Will jetzt überhaupt noch jemand dass Swoop, oder warten alle auf die RS Version.



Die hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch in Betracht gezogen ... was solls - jetzt ist zu spät 

Reimar


----------



## filiale (20. Februar 2013)

Eine Reservierung ist bei Radon nicht bindend und kein Garant dafür, daß man es auch bekommt. Das ist nur für deren Statistik damit sie wissen was auf sie zukommt und Radon planen kann.
Gültig sind ausschließlich die Onlinebestellungen, egal wer was wie vorher reserviert hat. Das Thema wurde schon mehrfach besprochen und auch von Radon bestätigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (20. Februar 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Eine Reservierung ist bei Radon nicht bindend und kein Garant dafür, daß man es auch bekommt. Das ist nur für deren Statistik damit sie wissen was auf sie zukommt und Radon planen kann.
> Gültig sind ausschließlich die Onlinebestellungen, egal wer was wie vorher reserviert hat. Das Thema wurde schon mehrfach besprochen und auch von Radon bestätigt.


 
Jetzt wo du es sagst ... ist wohl wirklich so! Und dann habe ich ja auch nichts "abzutreten"

Reimar


----------



## TTeuto (22. Februar 2013)

AHHHHHHH heute E-mail von H&S bekommen wird wohl KW 11  
fürn 9er Swoop (ende Oktober bestellt) 
Bitte Radon gogogo


----------



## compact444 (22. Februar 2013)

ohoh, aber bei facebook stand doch was anderes?!? hattest du nachgefragt oder haben die sich automatisch gemeldet?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (22. Februar 2013)

Naja 1-2 Woche sind doch noch okey.
Bei Yt kann man mal 2-3 Monate warten.


----------



## markusMM (25. Februar 2013)

Bei mir wirds wohl Kw 12 werden sagt Bike-Discount....hab aber auch erst gestern bestellt.


----------



## haekel72 (25. Februar 2013)

Hi, habe noch keine Email bekommen, habe das 8.0 auch Ende Oktober bestellt und bezahlt, ja in FB machen die schon wie wild Werbung  das die letzten in die Produktion gehen, da ich Oktober bestellt habe, bin ich dann der letzte!!!!


----------



## haekel72 (25. Februar 2013)

markusMM schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds wohl Kw 12 werden sagt Bike-Discount....hab aber auch erst gestern bestellt.



Das 8.0 oder 9.0?


----------



## markusMM (25. Februar 2013)

Das 9.0! Hab aber bei Bike-Discount nachgehakt um genaueres zu erfahren.  
Sonst schicken sie erst eine Mail sobald das Bike versendet wird


----------



## haekel72 (25. Februar 2013)

Okay, Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jance (26. Februar 2013)

Hat eigentlich schon irgendjemand sein SWOOP ?


----------



## compact444 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich habe heute bei radon mal wegen dem 8er nachgefragt. Die aussage war, dass die swoops wie geplant in der kw 10 ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## felt_rider (27. Februar 2013)

Wenn das wahr ist, dann bekomme ich nächste Woche mein 8er und kann damit gleich in meiner neuen Wohnung ein paar runden drehen  hoffen wir das Beste


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (27. Februar 2013)

Die Swoop 8.er (komplett, alle Größen) und einige Swoop 7.0er sollen laut Radon diesen Donnerstag im Versand eintreffen, die meisten Räder sollten also pünktlich in der KW 10 an die Kunden ausgeliefert werden.

Kumpel von mir (der das 8.0er bestellt hat) freut sich schon nen Ast ab.
Ich muss ganz schön viel Gelaber ertragen, und das als eingefleischtes Mitglied der Carbon-Hardtail Pussy-Fraktion! ;-)


----------



## Jance (27. Februar 2013)

BETONHASE-14 schrieb:


> Die Swoop 8.er (komplett, alle Größen) und einige Swoop 7.0er sollen laut Radon diesen Donnerstag im Versand eintreffen, die meisten Räder sollten also pünktlich in der KW 10 an die Kunden ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## tane (27. Februar 2013)

...ich bin ja drauf gspannt, ob die radln dann auch wirklich das halten, was sich alle von ihnen versprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jance (28. Februar 2013)

Versandbestätigung erhalten ! ( 8.0 / 20" )


----------



## TTeuto (28. Februar 2013)

und Schönes Wetter bekommste auch noch 
vieleicht noch diese woche @_Jance_ ??
die 9er wurden wohl ne Woche verschoben!


----------



## compact444 (28. Februar 2013)

hab noch keine Bestätigung für mein 8.0er  aber habe ja erst Anfang Januar bestellt^^


----------



## haekel72 (28. Februar 2013)

habe meine Bestätigung bekommen, endlich! 8.0 juhu


----------



## compact444 (1. März 2013)

juhu, hab auch meine Bestätigung. Hoffentlich kommt es noch bis morgen an.


----------



## duc-mo (1. März 2013)

Wird hier jetzt Jedermann posten wenn er ne Mail von Radon bekommt???


----------



## markusMM (1. März 2013)

Die 9.0er müssen sich wohl noch ein wenig gedulden....... hier in Südtirol kommt langsam der Frühling und der Schnee auf den Bergen schmilzt, jetzt wirds Zeit dass DHL bald an der Tür klopft.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. März 2013)

markusMM schrieb:


> Die 9.0er müssen sich wohl noch ein wenig gedulden....... hier in Südtirol kommt langsam der Frühling und der Schnee auf den Bergen schmilzt, jetzt wirds Zeit dass DHL bald an der Tür klopft.



Darf ich fragen aus welcher Ecke von Südtirol du kommst? 

Radon hat gestern auf FB geschrieben, dass die ersten Leute ihr Bike schon abgeholt haben, kein IBC User dabei?


----------



## markusMM (1. März 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen aus welcher Ecke von Südtirol du kommst?
> 
> Radon hat gestern auf FB geschrieben, dass die ersten Leute ihr Bike schon abgeholt haben, kein IBC User dabei?




Aus Brixen


----------



## Aalex (1. März 2013)

Auf Facebook: 

FREERIDE 1/2013: 8 Super-Enduros:
Canyon, Commencal, Lapierre, Poison, Radon, Rose, Sunn, YT.

Dem SWOOP 9.0 gelingt der Husarenstreich und es wird Testsieger und FREERIDE-TIPP.

....nur 13.6 Kg wiegt das laufruhige Bike mit 180er Federweg - so etwas war noch vor Jahren undenkbar. Eine kleine Revolution!
....Kinematik Guru Bodo Probst ist erneut ein großer Wurf geglückt.
....Seine Neuentwicklung hat uns in Staunen versetzt. Mit 180mm vorne und 175 mm hinten gehört das SWOOP zu den Federwegswundern im Testfeld.
.....es entwickelt viel Vortrieb bergauf und bietet maximale Reserven bergab. Kein Rad schafft diesen Spagat besser als das SWOOP.


FAZIT: Drei Bikes stechen heraus. Dem SWOOP gelingt es am besten, Downhill-Performance mit geringem Gewicht zu kombinieren. 9.5/10 Punkten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomT87 (2. März 2013)

Drei Bikes stechen heraus, das Radon Swoop, das ... und das ... . Wie heißen die anderen beiden und was sind deren Stärken? Hat schon jemand sein Swoop? Bin auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte gespannt!


----------



## haekel72 (4. März 2013)

swoop ist heute gekommen und werde die nächsten Tage meine Erfahrungen schreiben, ist das 8.0


----------



## Jance (6. März 2013)

meins ist auch angekommen (8.0)  Das Rad ist auf den ersten Blick erste Sahne. Ein wenig Kopflastig aber wird schon gehn.
Der Burner ist auf jeden Fall die fast feuerrote SRAM X 9 Schalteinheit


----------



## haekel72 (6. März 2013)

Jance schrieb:


> meins ist auch angekommen (8.0)  Das Rad ist auf den ersten Blick erste Sahne. Ein wenig Kopflastig aber wird schon gehn.
> Der Burner ist auf jeden Fall die fast feuerrote SRAM X 9 Schalteinheit



Hi, also meine schalteinheit musste ich schon kräftig verändern, konnte nicht vom 24er auf das 36er schalten! Ist nicht optimal gelöst diese Kombination!


----------



## markusMM (6. März 2013)

Lieferverzögerung beim 9.0er....


----------



## Jance (6. März 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hi, also meine schalteinheit musste ich schon kräftig verändern, konnte nicht vom 24er auf das 36er schalten! Ist nicht optimal gelöst diese Kombination!



ich meinte auch nur die Farbe  hat so was von Feuermelder. Bin im Moment am verlegen und kürzen der Züge. Dann mal sehen was die Schaltung so macht.


----------



## Aalex (6. März 2013)

geh doch lieber erstmal fahren bevor es wieder kalt wird

dass die leute immer an flammenneuen rädern rumbauen müssen bevor man fährt. drölf monate drauf gewartet und dann basteln statt das wetter nutzen


----------



## haekel72 (6. März 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> geh doch lieber erstmal fahren bevor es wieder kalt wird
> 
> dass die leute immer an flammenneuen rädern rumbauen müssen bevor man fährt. drölf monate drauf gewartet und dann basteln statt das wetter nutzen



Deswegen war ich gestern mal Schön biken und am we (pissweetter gemeldet) wird geschraubt!


----------



## Jance (6. März 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> geh doch lieber erstmal fahren bevor es wieder kalt wird
> 
> dass die leute immer an flammenneuen rädern rumbauen müssen bevor man fährt. drölf monate drauf gewartet und dann basteln statt das wetter nutzen


bin leider krank  habs mit der Blase ! Das Basteln ist im Moment das einzige was geht.
Ansonsten hätte ich bestimmt schon meine ersten Runden gedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Fail (6. März 2013)

Wäre auch nett wenn ihr ein bisschen was zur Größe schreiben könntet. Also welche Größe ihr habt bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge und wie es passt.
Ich bin mir noch unsicher ob mir das 18" bei knapp 180cm und relativ großer Schrittlänge von ca. 88cm groß genug wäre.


----------



## Jance (6. März 2013)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Wäre auch nett wenn ihr ein bisschen was zur Größe schreiben könntet. Also welche Größe ihr habt bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge und wie es passt.
> Ich bin mir noch unsicher ob mir das 18" bei knapp 180cm und relativ großer Schrittlänge von ca. 88cm groß genug wäre.



Größe 186, Schrittlänge 92 cm ! Konnte zwar nur ein paar Runden im Wohnzimmer drehen, aber das 20" passt für mich super 
Sattel ist ca. 7 cm über Lenkerniveau, also relativ aufrechte Haltung wie es bei einem Enduro sein sollte


----------



## Jance (6. März 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hi, also meine schalteinheit musste ich schon kräftig verändern, konnte nicht vom 24er auf das 36er schalten! Ist nicht optimal gelöst diese Kombination!



Hallo haekel72, 
genau das Problem konnte ich bei mir eben auch feststellen 
Morgen mal komplett neu einstellen!


----------



## gnarf (7. März 2013)

wie eignet sich das swoop denn jetzt so als Enduro, gute Geometrie auch für Touren, bzw. Berg hoch treten oder sind 180mm da doch eher nicht so optimal und man könnte es eher als Freerider bezeichnen ?????. Es soll ja noch nen 160er Slide kommen...schwere Entscheidung ?!? Wie nutzt ihr das Swoop ?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (7. März 2013)

Eigentlich ist das Swoop eher FR.


----------



## haekel72 (7. März 2013)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Wäre auch nett wenn ihr ein bisschen was zur Größe schreiben könntet. Also welche Größe ihr habt bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge und wie es passt.
> Ich bin mir noch unsicher ob mir das 18" bei knapp 180cm und relativ großer Schrittlänge von ca. 88cm groß genug wäre.




Ich bin 1,81m groß und habe 83cm Schrittlänge, fahre den 20er Rahmen und bin völligst begeistert! Aber jeder hat seine eigene Meinung, bei mir passt das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (7. März 2013)

gnarf schrieb:


> wie eignet sich das swoop denn jetzt so als Enduro, gute Geometrie auch für Touren, bzw. Berg hoch treten oder sind 180mm da doch eher nicht so optimal und man könnte es eher als Freerider bezeichnen ?????. Es soll ja noch nen 160er Slide kommen...schwere Entscheidung ?!? Wie nutzt ihr das Swoop ?



Hi, nach ca. 150km im Gelände, ganz Steil, eben und rasant Bergab. Das Swoop ist in allen lagen gut zu beherrschen! Klar neigt es dazu ein freerider zu sein aber ich muss täglich steil Bergauf und das klappt auch ohne Absenkung vorne astrein, meine Meinung!


----------



## haekel72 (7. März 2013)

Jance schrieb:


> Hallo haekel72,
> genau das Problem konnte ich bei mir eben auch feststellen
> Morgen mal komplett neu einstellen!



Ja, musste komplett auf Anschlag rausdrehen das eigentlich fast die Kette zum Runterspringen neigt, passiert aber nicht, bei mir funzt das jetzt suppi gut aber wie ich schon erwähnte, nicht optimal gelöst von Radon!


----------



## gnarf (7. März 2013)

hab die wahl zwischen Rose UncleJimbo 160mm oder halt Swoop, nur vom Gewicht tun die sich beide nix, das Radon ist sogar paar Gramm leichter  Wenns dafür mehr Spass bergab bietet aber berhoch genauso gut geht....das is halt so die Frage


----------



## haekel72 (7. März 2013)

gnarf schrieb:


> hab die wahl zwischen Rose UncleJimbo 160mm oder halt Swoop, nur vom Gewicht tun die sich beide nix, das Radon ist sogar paar Gramm leichter  Wenns dafür mehr Spass bergab bietet aber berhoch genauso gut geht....das is halt so die Frage




Swoop, es wird sich lohnen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. März 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,81m groß und habe 83cm Schrittlänge, fahre den 20er Rahmen und bin völligst begeistert! Aber jeder hat seine eigene Meinung, bei mir passt das!



1,80/85 und das alte ED in 18" mit 50er Vorbau.
Das Swoop ist sogar ein wenig länger als des ED.

Schön das es dir passt, aber als Referenz würde ich das nicht ansehen das man dann 20" braucht.


----------



## haekel72 (7. März 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> 1,80/85 und das alte ED in 18" mit 50er Vorbau.
> Das Swoop ist sogar ein wenig länger als des ED.
> 
> Schön das es dir passt, aber als Referenz würde ich das nicht ansehen das man dann 20" braucht.



Sagte ja: meine Meinung!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. März 2013)

HIer könnt Ihr den aktuellen Test aus der FREERIDE zum Swoop 9.0 nachlesen: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...Sehr-gut--in--Freeride--01-2013_id_23591_.htm


----------



## Thiel (8. März 2013)

Was für eine Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer ? Auf dem 3D Bild vermag ich keine 2.8 auf der Stahlfeder zu erkennen... sinds 222x70 ?


----------



## Trail-Fail (9. März 2013)

Besitzt auch schon jemand ein Swoop 7.0?


----------



## morituri (9. März 2013)

Yeah Swoop is da und zam gebaut und Start bereit 
.... und jetzt hab ich keine Zeit mehr und kann keine Runde drehen -.-'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## compact444 (9. März 2013)

meins ist auch endlich da und fertig aufgebaut. nur schneit das bei uns hier oben jetzt wie sau...


----------



## morituri (9. März 2013)

Ok konnt mir ne kleine Runde nicht verkneifen und muss sagen bin begeistert  Uphill übertrifft meine Erwartungen  und wieder runter war ich noch etwas verhalten :/


----------



## haekel72 (11. März 2013)

morituri schrieb:


> Ok konnt mir ne kleine Runde nicht verkneifen und muss sagen bin begeistert  Uphill übertrifft meine Erwartungen  und wieder runter war ich noch etwas verhalten :/



Das kommt noch 

Jepp, Uphill bin ich auch sehr positiv überrascht, habe jetzt schon einige (auch sehr Steile) Berge gefahren und das passt auch ohne CTD verstellung auf Climp, ich lasse die Dämpfer offen!

Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## siebenacht (12. März 2013)

Fallen die Swoops eher lang oder kurz aus. Mit einer Oberrohrlänge von 590mm bei 18'' könnte man ja ersteres annehmen. Rein rechnerisch müsste ich ein 18'' nehmen (Größe 176 und Schrittlänge 84), aber vielleicht ist bzgl. Wendigkeit ein 16'' besser. Das Slide ED 160 hatte bei 18'' eine Oberrohrlänge von 582mm und damit kam ich bestens klar. Das Swoop in 16'' hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 570mm. Das alte Slide liegt also genau dazwischen. Also wat nehmen 16 oder 18''? Einsatzgebiet Enduro-Touren und auch mal ein Bikepark.
Gruß 78


----------



## phw (12. März 2013)

Hurra mein neues Swoop 8.0 ist per Post in die Schweiz geliefert worden.

Schnell noch einen orangen Easton Havoc Lenker dran und schon sieht es mega stylisch aus.

Guckst du meine Fotos!

Leider habe ich auch das Problem mit dem vorderen Wechsler welcher nicht auf dass grosse Blatt springen will, ich denke da ist bei Radon
in der Montage etwas schief ;-(


----------



## mw.dd (12. März 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Fallen die Swoops eher lang oder kurz aus. Mit einer Oberrohrlänge von 590mm bei 18'' könnte man ja ersteres annehmen. Rein rechnerisch müsste ich ein 18'' nehmen (Größe 176 und Schrittlänge 84), aber vielleicht ist bzgl. Wendigkeit ein 16'' besser. Das Slide ED 160 hatte bei 18'' eine Oberrohrlänge von 582mm und damit kam ich bestens klar. Das Swoop in 16'' hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 570mm. Das alte Slide liegt also genau dazwischen. Also wat nehmen 16 oder 18''? Einsatzgebiet Enduro-Touren und auch mal ein Bikepark.
> Gruß 78



Ich (genau gleichen Körperproportionen und Einsatzgebiet) würde mich für 590mm OR entscheiden. Das kleinere nur bei sehr trialiger Fahrweise...


----------



## gnarf (13. März 2013)

phw schrieb:


> Hurra mein neues Swoop 8.0 ist per Post in die Schweiz geliefert worden.
> 
> Schnell noch einen orangen Easton Havoc Lenker dran und schon sieht es mega stylisch aus.
> 
> ...




Du sag mal der Easton Havoc Lenker, ist das exact das gleiche Orange wie die Kurbeln am Bike ?
Ist das der Havoc 750mm ?
thx


----------



## phw (13. März 2013)

gnarf schrieb:


> Du sag mal der Easton Havoc Lenker, ist das exact das gleiche Orange wie die Kurbeln am Bike ?
> Ist das der Havoc 750mm ?
> thx



Hallo gnarf, ja die Farbe vom Easton Havoc passt fast genau zu den Kurbeln und er ist 750mm breit.


----------



## siebenacht (13. März 2013)

@ phw
Na dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!
Ist ein 16''-Rahmen, oder? Sieht ja nicht sehr kurz aus.
Wie groß bist Du?
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phw (13. März 2013)

@_siebenacht_
Ich bin 1.70 m, wollte ein eher kleinerer Rahmen 16 Zoll, wegen dem Handling ("sportlich").
Das Bike ist wirklich nicht kurz, ist wohl ein Kompromiss von Laufruhe und Uphill-fähigkeit.

Da ich das Bike eher für Enduro Ausfahrten brauche, also kein Stress im Uphill will, sollte es passen. Mein Ziel ist
es so 1500 Hm fahren zu können.

Mir ist nur aufgefallen bei der ersten kurzen Testfahrt dass das Bike "kopflastig" ist, d.h. Vorderrad lupfen braucht etwas Kraft! Wird wohl nicht ganz einfach mit dem Bunny Hop.


----------



## siebenacht (13. März 2013)

@ phw
Danke für die Infos!
Habe den gleichen Ansatz, denke nur, dass 16'' ein Tick zu klein sein könnte bei 1,76m. 
Für den Uphill müsste aber doch eher ein längerer Rahmen besser sein, oder?
Die "Kopflastigkeit" wird von der recht langen Kettenstrebe kommen. Dafür wird das Vorderrad nicht so leicht bei steilen Rampen beim Uphill abheben. Vielleicht hilft es, den schweren Spacer des Steuersatzes (der konische Spacer) rauszunehmen, damit die Front tiefer kommt.
Gruß 78

@ mw.dd
Danke!


----------



## Eisbäcker (13. März 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ phw
> Vielleicht hilft es, den schweren Spacer des Steuersatzes (der konische Spacer) rauszunehmen, damit die Front tiefer kommt.
> Gruß 78
> 
> Danke!



Dieser "Spacer" gehört zum FSA Steuersatz. Der ist leider bei vielen Kompletträdern verbaut. Vielleicht hat  jemand eine Bezugsquelle für eine  "flache" Ausführung - einzeln - nicht als Steuersatz. 

Gruß


----------



## morituri (13. März 2013)

Also ich bin 1,80 und war von der Größe auch genau zwischen 18" und 20" gelegen.
Hab mich dann fürs 18" entschieden. Bei meiner einen Ausfahrt war ich recht zufrieden und auch mit dem kleineren Rahmen kam ich gut bergauf.


----------



## mw.dd (13. März 2013)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Dieser "Spacer" gehört zum FSA Steuersatz. Der ist leider bei vielen Kompletträdern verbaut. Vielleicht hat  jemand eine Bezugsquelle für eine  "flache" Ausführung - einzeln - nicht als Steuersatz.
> 
> Gruß



An meinem ReignX war auch so ein konisches Oberteil von FSA verbaut. Nicht mal der "Fachhändler" sah sich in der Lage, ein paaassendes flaches Oberteil zu bestellen... Bis sich herausstellte, das in dem konischen Aufsatz das "flache" Teil praltisch enthalten war und man das mit nur wenig Kraftaufwand entnehmen konnte.

Möglicherweise ist das bei dem Swoop genauso...

BTW Kann man die FSA-Steuersätze nicht sowieso in Einzelteilen beim Händler bestellen?


----------



## Eisbäcker (13. März 2013)

Aha, das ist doch mal ein toller Tip. Das werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal prüfen. 
Hab an meinem Cube auch so ein Ding verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (13. März 2013)

@ Eisbäcker 
Der Spacer gehört zwar zum Steuersatz, aber ist wirklich nur ein Spacer. Darunter ist eine den Steuersatz abschließende Platte, so wie mw.dd beschrieben hat. Hatte ich beim Slide ED 160 schon entfernt. Das Teil wiegt über 40g beim 1.5er Steuersatz und ist vollkommen sinnlos. Beim Tapersteuersatz wirds etwas weniger sein. Eine tiefere Front hat mehrere Vorteile. Frage mich jedes Mal, warum Radon diesen sinnlosen Spacer verbaut, vorallem wenn Radon ansonstigen auf leichte Teile achtet.

@ morituri 
 Hört sich jut an.

Gruß 78


----------



## markusMM (14. März 2013)

Endlich...mein 9.0 wird heute versendet!!!


----------



## tane (14. März 2013)

...wie das rad ohne den kon/mischen spacer weniger kopflastig sein soll erschließt sich mir aber nicht...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. März 2013)

Das übliche Missverständnis.

Viel entscheidender als der vermeintliche Vorteil eines hohen Lenkers und dem damit vermuteten Schwerpunkt weiter hinten ist das Drehmoment welches über die abstützende Kraft nach vorne und den Hebelweg (Höhe des Lenkers) ausgeprägt wird.

Es ist sinnvoll so weit möglich runter zu kommen um diesen Hebel zu minimieren, denn beim runter fahren hängt man eh hinter dem Sattel, da bringt der hohe Lenker rein gar nichts um den Schwerpunkt nach hinten zu kriegen. Man rollt dann nicht so leicht über das Vorderrad ab.

Ganz einfach, einleuchtend, aber trotzdem immer wieder falsch angenommen.

Falls jemand so einen Spacer unbedingt will. Bei mir im Bikemarkt ist einer.  

Grund für einen hohen Lenker sind einzig und alleine Probleme mit dem Rücken und eine vllt. bessere Sitzposition für das hochfahren.

Sonst: Lenker runter, Vorbau kurz. Nachteil: Weniger Druck aufs Vorderrad, aber wenn man den braucht kann man ihn auch anders erzeugen.


----------



## siebenacht (14. März 2013)

@ Prof. Dr. YoMan


----------



## tane (14. März 2013)

eh, eh! bin auch ein fan von breit & tief-kurzer vorbau, auch das mit der länge des hebelarms beim "hängenbleiben" mit dem vorderrad ist klar. aber ob das vorderrad nur durch "spacer weg" leichter hochzukriegen ist??? i glaubs net!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. März 2013)

Natürlich kriegt man den Bock dadurch kein bisschen leichter hoch. Wer hat das behauptet?


----------



## tane (15. März 2013)

siebenacht:"Die "Kopflastigkeit" wird von der recht langen Kettenstrebe kommen. Dafür wird das Vorderrad nicht so leicht bei steilen Rampen beim Uphill abheben. Vielleicht hilft es, den schweren Spacer des Steuersatzes (der konische Spacer) rauszunehmen, damit die Front tiefer kommt."


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. März 2013)

Ah, ich hatte eine andere Kopflastigkeit verstanden.
Der Spacer wird nix an dem ändern. Der Bock ist leider recht lang. Das ist der Grund wieso ich doch aufs ICB oder ein Spezi-Enduro schiele.
Leider ist beim ICB kein Flaschenhalter dran und beim Spezi ist es der Mist mit dem Spezialdämpfer.


----------



## doriuscrow (15. März 2013)

Leider ist am ICB doch ein Flaschenhalter dran - zumindest die Löcher dafür ... 
Reimar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. März 2013)

Nutzbar? Nein.

Ich brauch sowas. Ich kann nicht 2-3l auf den Rücken packen für längere Touren und ich fahr mit so nem Rad halt auch 2000hm+ in den Alpen.

Von daher ist ein FH leider muss. 0,7-1l muss in den Rahmen.


----------



## Trail-Fail (17. März 2013)

Flaschenhalter ist - so verpönt es auch bei einem Enduro Bike sein mag - für mich auch ein Top Argument für das Swoop. Nur die verfügbaren Ausstattungsvarianten sagen mir alle nicht komplett zu, weshalb ich auch noch nicht auf den Bestellen-Kopf gedrückt habe.
Wie macht sich denn die Fox Talas Gabel im Swoop 8.0? Kann jemand der Besitzer schon etwas dazu sagen? Wird ja hier im Forum in letzter Zeit sehr schlecht darüber geredet. 
Überlege auch evtl. das Swoop 7 zu kaufen und Teile zu tauschen, aber um das auf ein ordentliches Tourengewicht zu bekommen muss man halt ganz schön viel Tauschen (Laufräder, Dämpfer, Kurbel, evtl Gabel sonst isses noch frontlastiger...)


----------



## phw (17. März 2013)

Also mein erstes Fazit nach der ersten kurzen Ausfahrt (hat noch viel Schnee!).

Flaschenhalter bei Grösse S sieht problematisch aus, wird wohl einen Halter mit seitlichen ausclicken brauchen für 7.5dl Flasche!
Der Sattel ist überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack und für eine Enduro wohl etwas zuwenig gepolstert.
Federelement: Der Dämpfer braucht wohl ziemlich viel Druck für meine 80 kg, die Gabel ist für grobe Schläge gemacht, also "Schluckt nicht jeden Kieselstein", aber für gröbere Gangart ist dieses Bike ja auch gedacht.
Die Geometrie ist zum Runterfahren ideal, habe mich sehr sicher gefühlt. Für den Uphill habe ich nichts negatives bemerkt, auch wenn das Swoop etwas schwehrer als mein XC Canyon ist.


----------



## haekel72 (18. März 2013)

phw schrieb:


> Also mein erstes Fazit nach der ersten kurzen Ausfahrt (hat noch viel Schnee!).
> 
> Flaschenhalter bei Grösse S sieht problematisch aus, wird wohl einen Halter mit seitlichen ausclicken brauchen für 7.5dl Flasche!
> Der Sattel ist überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack und für eine Enduro wohl etwas zuwenig gepolstert.
> ...




Hallo,
Du siehst das ganze so ähnlich wie ich. Meine Gabel hat sich mittlerweile eingefahren und reagiert ein bisschen weicher und den Dämpfer habe ich auch aufgepumpt, war mir auch zu weich mit meine 85kg, ansonsten lasse ich die ctd immer offen auch uphill! Sattel ist sehr be....scheiden und wird ausgetauscht (Vorschläge wären sehr Lieb^^)

Tolles Bike das viel Spaß macht bis auf die Umschaltung kleines-großes Kettenrad!


----------



## siebenacht (18. März 2013)

@ haekel72
Kannst Du noch mal beschreiben, wo das Problem liegt bei Kurbel und Umwerfer.
Wahrscheinlich passt der Umwerfer nicht zum 36er Kettenblatt??
Gruß 78


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. März 2013)

phw schrieb:


> ... die Gabel ist für grobe Schläge gemacht, also "Schluckt nicht jeden Kieselstein", aber für gröbere Gangart ist dieses Bike ja auch gedacht.


Auch eine Gabel die für die gröbere Gangart gemacht ist, kann jeden Kieselstein schlucken, AUSSER es steht Talas drauf.
Bau ne Float, Van, Lyrik (ohne 2Step) rein und auf einmal funktioniert es.
Das der RP an dem Rad das Falsche ist, wurde schon oft genug gesagt.


----------



## Mainzerger (21. März 2013)

Hey mal eine kurze Frage an alle, die schon mit dem 7.0er gefahren.
Da dieses Modell keine Talas hat,kann man ja die Federgabel nicht absenken. Fährt sich das Bike trotzdem geschmeidig aufwärts oder ist der Uphill auf langen Strecken schwierig mit 180mm ?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Jimbsi (21. März 2013)

Erfahrungen zu dem Swoop 7.0 würden mich auch brennend interessieren


----------



## Eisbäcker (21. März 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ Eisbäcker
> Der Spacer gehört zwar zum Steuersatz, aber ist wirklich nur ein Spacer. Darunter ist eine den Steuersatz abschließende Platte, so wie mw.dd beschrieben hat. Hatte ich beim Slide ED 160 schon entfernt. Das Teil wiegt über 40g beim 1.5er Steuersatz und ist vollkommen sinnlos. Beim Tapersteuersatz wirds etwas weniger sein. Eine tiefere Front hat mehrere Vorteile. Frage mich jedes Mal, warum Radon diesen sinnlosen Spacer verbaut, vorallem wenn Radon ansonstigen auf leichte Teile achtet.
> 
> @ morituri
> ...



Also beim 1.5 Steuersatz hast du Recht, da kann man doch tatsächlich diesen hässlichen Spacer rausnehmen.  

Beim heuten eingetroffenen Swoop , funktioniert das leider nicht. Der Spacer scheint aus einem Stück, hat unten eine Dichtung und im inneren einen O-Ring.
Falls jemand ne günstige Bezugsquelle für einen flachen Deckel hat, bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. März 2013)

Das passende obere Steuerlager mit flachem Deckel kaufen und den Deckel/Spacer tauschen. <40â¬ denke ich.

Wobei ich nicht glauben kann was du sagst. In dem konischen Spacer ist eine Dichtung (radial innen oben) drin, ja. Sicher das der flache Deckel nicht nur unten dran klebt/haftet.

Pix pls.
Siehe auch hier.


----------



## Trail-Fail (24. März 2013)

Ist das schwarz beim Swoop 8.0 eigentlich normaler Lack oder ist es eloxiert? Und weiß jemand ob es am Rahmen irgendwelche Unterschied zwischen 7.0 und 8.0 gibt?


----------



## markusMM (26. März 2013)

Hallo Leute!!

hab endlich mein 9.0 bekommen. Gestern wollte ich meine Gangschaltung richtig einstellen und dann beim testen ging plötzlich der hebel zum runterschalten leer durch (greift nicht mehr). Woran könnte das liegen?

Danke im Voraus!

LG


----------



## Thiel (26. März 2013)

Schaltzug am Schaltwerk noch fest ?
Schaltzug im Schalthebel noch fest ?
Kannst du noch etwas schalten ?


----------



## markusMM (26. März 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Schaltzug am Schaltwerk noch fest ?
> Schaltzug im Schalthebel noch fest ?
> Kannst du noch etwas schalten ?



Schaltzüge sind fest...kann nicht mehr runterschalten, hochschalten würde gehen bin jetzt aber auf dem kleinsten Ritzel und kann nicht mehr auf größere umschalten (hebel geht ins leere)?


----------



## Thiel (26. März 2013)

Dann ist dein Trigger eventuell defekt. 
Hast du noch einen anderen rumliegen ? Ist ja schnell zum gegentesten eingebaut, wenn die Zuglänge hinkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markusMM (26. März 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Dann ist dein Trigger eventuell defekt.
> Hast du noch einen anderen rumliegen ? Ist ja schnell zum gegentesten eingebaut, wenn die Zuglänge hinkommt.



Nein hab eben keinen...müsste ich dann das ganze teil austauschen, kann das sein dass das so schnell kaputt geht? hab da noch wenig Erfahrung...sorry


----------



## Markdierk (26. März 2013)

Wirds wohl im Hebel direkt liegen, wenn der Schaltzug nicht aus dem Schaltwerk geruscht ist (würde ich sagen). Aufmachen oder zurück senden 

Kann schon sein, dass sowas so schnell kaputt geht, die Regel ist es nicht

Vielleicht hast du beim Einstellen auch die ganze Spannung aus dem Zug genommen


----------



## Eisbäcker (26. März 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Das passende obere Steuerlager mit flachem Deckel kaufen und den Deckel/Spacer tauschen. <40 denke ich.
> 
> Wobei ich nicht glauben kann was du sagst. In dem konischen Spacer ist eine Dichtung (radial innen oben) drin, ja. Sicher das der flache Deckel nicht nur unten dran klebt/haftet.
> 
> ...



Sorry, hat was länger gedauert.







Das Teil ist leider aus einem Stück.


Bei meiner ersten Tour mit dem Swoop konnte ich folgendes feststellen.

- ich denke M hätte auch gepasst  ich bin 1,84m
- der verbaute 70er Vorbau ist definitiv zu lang
- Manual fahren ist nur mit erheblichen Kraftaufwand möglich - auch mit einem 40er Vorbau
- Bergab liegt das Bike sehr satt auf dem Trail - kommt dem Downhiller schon sehr nahe
- die Bremse ist nicht so giftig wie erhofft

Ich denke das die Kombination aus Tourer und Freerider ganz gut gelungen ist. Achja, und ich bin sehr froh das ich die Gabel absenken kann, ansonsten wäre mir die Front viel zu hoch. Aber da gibt es ja unterschiedliche Meinungen zu


----------



## leThomas (26. März 2013)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Ist das schwarz beim Swoop 8.0 eigentlich normaler Lack oder ist es eloxiert? Und weiß jemand ob es am Rahmen irgendwelche Unterschied zwischen 7.0 und 8.0 gibt?



hab grad mal nachgefragt
das swoop 8.0 ist eloxiert


----------



## phw (30. März 2013)

Neuster Stand der Gabel vom Swoop 8.0:

2 Massnahmen haben das Ansprechverhalten merklich verbessert:
- Bike 30 Minuten auf den Kopf stellen, damit sich das Oel gut verteilt 
- Fahren, fahren, fahren....

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## arminp (5. April 2013)

Verdammt wieso ist das Swoop 9.0 (in M) ausverkauft... haben will.
Wer verkauft mir seines?


----------



## Boardi05 (5. April 2013)

Bräuchte auch noch eins, 9.0 M...


----------



## arminp (5. April 2013)

HEY! Ich komm zuerst dran


----------



## Boardi05 (5. April 2013)

Hehe, ich werd wohl auf MJ2014 warten und hoffen, dass vllt die Farbe vom Slide 9.0 auch ans swoop schafft, weiß blau grün würd mir schon gefallen


----------



## Trail-Fail (5. April 2013)

Ist hier zufällig ein Besitzer eines Swoops in 18" aus den Großraum Stuttgart unterwegs, der mich evtl mal probesitzen lassen würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepi2000 (8. April 2013)

Kann einer von den Swoop 8.0 Besitzern mal sein Bike ohne Pedale wiegen. Passen die Angaben oder ist es schwerer? Will mir das Bike in L holen und hoffe das es nicht über 14,5kg wiegt. 
Es würde mich auch interessieren ob dieses rote X9 Schaltwerk Standard ist. Denn auf den Produktbildern ist es schwarz ab auf einigen user Bildern eben rot. 
Letzte Frage ist der Syntace Vector 2014 wirklich nur 700mm breit
Thanks!

Ride on Ride on


----------



## haekel72 (9. April 2013)

Hi, also das x 9 im rot scheint Standard zu sein da 2013 Serie. Das bike hat auf alle fälle mehr als 14.5 kg. habe es gewogen ohne Pedale beim Kumpel und da waren es schon knapp 15Kg ! der Lenker ist 70 breit und ich habe den schon ersetzt durch einen 75 cm easton havoc


----------



## Deleted 235477 (9. April 2013)

15kg ist ja ein ganzer zacken mehr, in welcher Größe?.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. April 2013)

eigentlich sinds ja nur 500g mehr, aber 15kg ohne Pedale sind schon n bissl schwer


----------



## Deleted 235477 (9. April 2013)

14,1kg zu 15kg sind 900g .
In M dürften es auch max 14,3 sein Also noch 700g.
Mein Reign x kommt hat nur c.a 100g schritte.


Und dann soll das Swoop (nur) 169 die alten schummler von Radon


----------



## haekel72 (9. April 2013)

ist Größe L


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. April 2013)

ein Bier und das Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat weglassen und schon hast dir die 900g auch gespart....

 Ich werd wohl nie den Hype verstehen, der um 1kg Gesamtgewicht mehr oder weniger passiert.


----------



## haekel72 (10. April 2013)

muss ja nicht jeder verstehen aber genau so ist es!


----------



## tane (10. April 2013)

ob 1kg gewichtsersparnis jetzt sinnvoll ist oder nicht bleibt dahingestellt. solange 1kg gewichtsersparnis (aftermarket)solche unsummen kostet  wie es eben kostet, grenzt ein gravierend zu niedrig angegebenes gewicht vom OEM an einen betrugsversuch: es ist nichts anderes als der versuch seine ware höherwertig darzustellen als sie ist.
eine falsche PS-zahl beim auto oder motorrad ist vergleichbar: da ist es auch egal ob 200 oder 225PS - & dann doch wieder nicht, da er versucht einen höheren preis damit zu erzielen/rechtfertigen
& alle mitbewerbe, die ehrliche gewichtsangaben haben sind die blöden...!
zusammengefaßt: 1kg rauf oder runter mag egal sein - eine 1kg falsche gewichtANGABE garnicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (10. April 2013)

Was dass Gewicht angeht ist die Bike Industrie ein Haufen von Lügnern.
Ich hätte mich gefreut wenn Radon da mal etwas ehrlicher wäre.
Für mich wären 14,2-14,3 in M ein wichtiges kauf Argument gewesen den Räder mit 15 Kg+ gibts in der Klasse ja viele.

900g an der richtige stelle machen sich schone bemerkbar.
Die Laufräder am Rad meiner Freundin wiegen gute 400g weniger, und das macht sich gerade bergauf extrem bemerkbar.
Beim Tragen merkt man 1Kg auch sehr deutlich.

Jetzt bin ich nur Glücklich zu einen Reign X gegriffen zu haben  und für den Preis einen Swoop 7.0 ein Rad zu haben das Reale 14,4 Kg auf die wage bringt 

Trotzdem noch viel spass beim Swoopen


----------



## siebenacht (10. April 2013)

@ TeamAki
Aber das Reign X ist doch ein All Mountain mit 160/150mm Federweg und dafür ist es dann doch recht schwer, wäre allenfalls mit dem Slide E1 vergleichbar. Da ist das E1 deutlich leichter, auch wenn es tatsächlich schwerer wäre als angegeben. Das Swoop ist eine ganz andere Liga und trotzdem leicht und vollkommen tourentauglich.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (10. April 2013)

Du meinst dass Normale Reign ohne X.
Normael Reign 150-150
Länger Dämpfer und Gabel 160-165
Reign X 170-170

Das Reign X hat Laut Giant 170 im heck gemessen worden sind aber 173-175 als genau andersrum wie beim Swoop
180 Gabeln gehen auch im Reign X


----------



## tane (10. April 2013)

"Die Laufräder am Rad meiner Freundin wiegen gute 400g weniger" - & daher sind sie viel teurer, als die schwereren!

man kann "optimistische" gewichtsangaben doch einfach als das sehen was sie sind: der versuch vom hersteller mit weniger einsatz mehr rauszuholen
weil am ermitteln des tatsächlichen gewichtes kann es nicht liegen, abwiegen is ja net so "schwer"!


----------



## mw.dd (10. April 2013)

Kannst Du von Deinem ReignX mal bitte ein Foto an einer Waage machen? Ich glaube die 14,4kg an einer Waage nicht... Bitte fahrbereit.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (10. April 2013)

@tane Nein sie waren viel viel Billiger!!!
 @mw.dd Irgendwann wen ich zeit hab kann ich dass machen .
Ich kann dir mal meine Teile liste hierlassen kannst dir die mÃ¼he machen und selber ausrechen.

Rahmen: Reign X2 2900g
Antrieb: SLX 2130g
Gabel: Lyrik 170 SA 2200g
Laufradsatz: Orginal 2100g
Reifen: Fat Albert 1500g
Bremse: MT6 mit 180 880g
StÃ¼ze: Reverb 550g
DÃ¤mpfer: Monarch Plus 325g
Sattel: Kp 250g
KettenfÃ¼hrung: e*thirteen 150g
Schlauch: Kp 250g 
ZÃ¼ge Sattelklemme kleinteile 100g
Vorbau: Millenium 280g 
Lemke: Sunline V1 280g
Steuersatz:FSA Orbit 60g 
Griffe:crank brothers cobalt 75g 

Mit allem was ich vergessen habe komme ich auf knapp 14,4 (NatÃ¼rlich ohne Pedale) 


Im âReign X Erfahrungenâ  Sind einige in der Gewichtsklasse unterwegs. 
Meins ist dass Rote .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (10. April 2013)

und das Swoop 9.0, hatte das schon einer an der Waage? 

1kg mehr mag zwar nicht die Welt sein, aber wenn man das Bike dann mal auch n stück den Berg hochtragen darf, dann merkt man das schon. An sich ist das dann auch eine Falschangabe vom Hersteller, auch nicht ganz fein.

Mein Canyon entsprach dem angegeben Gewicht auf der Homepage, aber heuer schummelt auch Canyon.


----------



## siebenacht (10. April 2013)

Huch hatte was von 160/150 beim X gelesen. Hier waren es beim Test auch nur 166/170mm: http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/all_mountain/giant-reign-x1/a14765.html
Mit einer 180er Gabel wird es dann auch wieder schwerer.

Aber eigentlich auch egal, Hauptsache Du bist zufrieden.
Ich mit meinem neuen Swoop auch (9er mit Umbau 14,35kg mit Pedale und sämtlichen Anbauteilen / vor dem Umbau ähnliches Gewicht ohne Pedale 13,9kg in Größe 18'').
Das Bike ist der Hammer!!
Gruß 78


----------



## Deleted 235477 (10. April 2013)

13,9 in M ist absolut im Rahmen.
Aber über 15Kg beim 8.0 auch wen der Rahmen L hat finde ich zu viel.

Danke für den Test kannte ich noch garnicht ( Da hat Giant mal wieder am Falschen ende gespart


----------



## konamatze (10. April 2013)

@siebenacht
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!ist es nun doch ein 18 Zoll geworden

 Gruß Matze


----------



## siebenacht (10. April 2013)

@ konamatze
Jo danke, 18 Zoll passt mit 40er Vorbau bestens. Ein kleiner Bericht kommt noch.

Achja demnächst steht ein Slide ED 160 2010 in 18'' hier zum Verkauf.
Gruß 78


----------



## baatz (10. April 2013)

na, da mich ja auch schon mal gespannt auf deinen Bericht, auch im Vergleich zu dem ED 160


----------



## Waldschleicher (10. April 2013)

Kennt jemand das Rahmengewicht vom aktuellen Swoop? Rein optisch sieht das ja aus wie ein Slide (da waren es doch rund 2800gr ohne Dämpfer) mit geänderter Wippe, oder...?


----------



## arminp (13. April 2013)

Zum Gewicht: Beim Freeride Test 2013 hat das Radon Swoop 9.0 in Größe M 13,8kg.....ist also sehr genau an der Angabe von Radon dran (13,6 in S).


----------



## arminp (13. April 2013)

Im Gegensatz weicht die Angabe beim YT Wicked Pro um 500g ab; Canyon 400g ... (Differenz zwischen Homepage Angabe und Größe M in echt)


----------



## tane (14. April 2013)

...leichter als werksangabe - das gibz auf dieser welt ja nicht...zeigt auch etwas!

("so fühlt man absicht & ist verstimmt" JWvG)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (14. April 2013)

arminp schrieb:


> Zum Gewicht: Beim Freeride Test 2013 hat das Radon Swoop 9.0 in Größe M 13,8kg.....ist also sehr genau an der Angabe von Radon dran (13,6 in S).



Aber mit anderen Reifen, mit leichteren Hans Dampf anstatt mit Big Betty, also ca. 200g weniger.

Vergesst das Gewicht, das Bike macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## Jance (15. April 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> ............
> 
> Vergesst das Gewicht, das Bike macht richtig Spaß.



Du hast ja soooooo recht


----------



## gnarf (23. April 2013)

was wiegt es denn jetzt wirklich ?? Nen Swoop 8 in L also 15 kg ? Kann das jemand bestätigen ?

Welche Grösse würdet ihr vorschlagen bei 183cm Körpergrösse ??


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. April 2013)

M


----------



## gnarf (23. April 2013)

hmm Hotline sagt L. 
Nennst du ein M dein Eigen und bist zufrieden ?


----------



## Jance (23. April 2013)

meine Personenwage sagt incl. Pedale etwas über 15 kg (20") 
186cm/92cm


----------



## lxtrasher (23. April 2013)

Hmm... 15kg. Wie zufrieden bist Du damit? 

Ich will von einem ZR Race (Hardtail) auf ein Fully umsteigen, das Spaß macht. Da ich aber auch viel Uphill zu bewältigen habe, mache ich mir um das Gewicht etwas Sorgen. Ich schwanke daher noch zwischen Slide 150 9.0 und Swoop 8.0. Das Swoop gefällt mir halt mit dem Federweg etc. sehr gut. Wie ist die Uphill-/Tourperformance?

Gruß,
lx


----------



## Eisbäcker (23. April 2013)

nach 10 Tagen Ligurien und 1000 - 1500 hm/ Tag kann ich sagen: das Rad ist Top . Uphill perfomance ist super.
Ich hab bei einer Größe von 184cm auch L genommen und nen 40er Vorbau verbaut. Vermutlich wäre beim M das Sitzrohr zu kurz für mich. D.h. ich müßte die Reverb unzulässig weit rausziehen.


----------



## Jance (23. April 2013)

vom Hardtail auf ein Fully mit fast 180mm Federweg vorne/hinten ist schon eine Hausnummer. Aber im Großen und ganzen ist das Bike der Hammer. Ich fahre keine 1000 hm am Stück sonder so um die 200 - 300 hm und da ist es einfach Top 
Einziger Nachteil, den ich bis dato feststellen konnte ist die leichte Kopflastigkeit herforgerufen durch die 36´er Gabel. 

LG Jan

Fazit: Swoop->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (23. April 2013)

gnarf schrieb:


> hmm Hotline sagt L.
> Nennst du ein M dein Eigen und bist zufrieden ?



imho lieber viel zu klein als ein bißl zu groß, aber das is subjektiv!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. April 2013)

gnarf schrieb:


> hmm Hotline sagt L.
> Nennst du ein M dein Eigen und bist zufrieden ?



Ich hab ein ED in M, das ist am Oberrohr etwas kürzer als ein Swoop. Ich bin 1,80 und hab 85cm Beine. Dann ein 50er Vorbau, der wohl noch kürzer wird.

Auch mit 3cm mehr wäre das M ED für mich noch ok, von daher passt das Swoop dann erst recht.

Mein Schwerpunkt liegt im Runter fahren, wobei ich das Teil auch schon 2500hm hoch gezerrt habe und 1500hm sind kein Problem (Fitnessfrage und Tempofrage).

Mit ist das Swoop leider im Heck zu lang. Dummerweise das einzige Rad was noch einen Flaschenhalter hat in dem Segment und das würde mir fehlen, also erst mal weiter das ED.


----------



## gnarf (23. April 2013)

beim L könnte man den Vorbau ja auch noch kürzen oder, dann würds vlt besser passen ?!?

Ihr immer mit euren Flaschenhaltern, einfach nen Trinkrucksack kaufen und fertig


----------



## lxtrasher (23. April 2013)

YoMan,

dumme Frage: Wie wirkt sich das "im Heck zu lang" negativ aus?

Gruß,
lx


----------



## siebenacht (23. April 2013)

@ gnarf
Es kommt auf den Einsatz an und wie lang Dein Oberkörper ist. Bei einem langen Oberkörper braucht man auch ein längeres Oberrohr. Wenn man auch bergauf fahren will, wäre ebenfalls ein langes Oberrohr besser. Kommt natürlich auch auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an. 

Ich bin froh, dass ich mich bei 1,76m und 84er Schrittlänge für das M entschieden habe (hatte zwischen S und M überlegt). ED und Swoop sind bei der Oberrohrlänge fast identisch, also das Swoop nicht länger (nach meiner Messung). 
Also ich kann nur sagen, dass das Bike mit einem kurzem Vorbau (40er), ohne konischen Spacer (tiefe Front) und breiten Lenker sehr geil ist, bergauf wie bergab.
An den kurzen Vorbau muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen, da die Lenkung direkter ist, aber das macht das Bike wesentlich agiler. Ist aber vielleicht auch Geschmacksache.
Gruß 78


----------



## Eisbäcker (23. April 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> ohne konischen Spacer



Woher hast du denn einen nicht konischen Spacer, also den flachen Deckel bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (23. April 2013)

@ Eisbäcker
Wollte ja hier eigentlich mal einen kleinen Bericht zum Bike und zu meinen kleinen Umbauten schreiben.
Also zu dem Spacerersatz vorweg, einen passenden Deckel einzeln habe ich nicht gefunden, habe dann den folgenden Steuersatz genommen und nur den Deckel verwendet, passt perfekt:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Steuersatz/Steuersatz/Gravity-SX-1-1-8-oben-1-5-unten-konischer-Steuersatz.html
Gruß 78


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. April 2013)

gnarf schrieb:


> beim L könnte man den Vorbau ja auch noch kürzen oder, dann würds vlt besser passen ?!?


Kann man. Wie es jeder für sich mag ist ja das wo dir keiner Helfen kann.
Ich hab jetzt nen 50er Vorbau und werde wohl auf das absolute Minimum runter gehen.

Vorteil von M ist noch der tiefere Bau und die Möglichkeit den Sattel noch weiter runter zu machen. Für sehr technische Passagen sehr hilfreich.



> Ihr immer mit euren Flaschenhaltern, einfach nen Trinkrucksack kaufen und fertig


Ahja. Ich hab auf Gran Canaria 2l hinten drin im Schlauch gehabt und 1l in der Flasche und dann noch die Protektoren (Arm/Bein hart) hinten auf dem Protektor-Rucksack mit Werkzeug, Essen, Schlauch, Notlampe, Notklamotten usw. und dann hat der Rucksack 8,5kg und dann noch der 850g für den Helm.

Super >9kg auf dem Rücken und das wirklich mit leichten Sachen.

Und dann trotzdem noch mehr als einmal deutlich leer gelaufen. Ne, ich BRAUCHE einen Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. April 2013)

lxtrasher schrieb:


> dumme Frage: Wie wirkt sich das "im Heck zu lang" negativ aus?


Das Rad wird weniger verspielt. Länge läuft. Spitzkehren fallen schwerer.

Fanes: 427,5
Spezi Enduro: 430
Swoop: 436

Ich hab den direkten Vergleich zu nem alten Enduro (425mm) bei sonst sehr gleicher Geometrie und ich finde es immens.


----------



## siebenacht (23. April 2013)

Das hat mehrere Seiten. Durch die lange Kettenstrebe bäumt sich das Bike bei steilen Rampen nicht auf und das ist beim Swoop (und beim Slide ED) echt krass. Beim Swoop braucht man eigentlich keine Gabelabsenkung. Bergab ist das Swoop echt eine Macht und ausreichend wendig ist es immernoch und mit kurzem Vorbau super agil.

Das Slide ED hat 435mm also kaum ein Unterschied zum Swoop. 

Das Swoop ist zum Bergabballern gemacht, je gröber und schneller je besser. Man kann es aber auch schön in die Kurven drücken (liegt aber vielleicht auch an meinem kurzen Vorbau). Um Spitzkehren komme ich so gut rum wie beim Slide ED auch trotz längeren Radstand. Klar aufs Hinterrad ziehen ist schwieriger als vielleicht bei anderen Bikes.

Gruß 78


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. April 2013)

Danke für dieses Feedback. Dann fällt das Swoop doch nicht ganz aus dem Rahmen für mich. Mal schaun ob HS zum Ende des Jahres was raus haut oder vllt. Rahmen einzeln hat.

Sicher wegen ED und 435? ich hab die Daten nicht mehr. Ich dachte bei es war etwas weniger.


----------



## lxtrasher (23. April 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Klar aufs Hinterrad ziehen ist schwieriger als vielleicht bei anderen Bikes.


 
Also solche Sachen wie Manual oder Bunny Hop schwieriger? Trotzdem machbar?

Danke für die Erläuterungen,
lx


----------



## siebenacht (23. April 2013)

@ Prof. Dr. YoMan
Ich meine es waren 435mm, vielleicht habe ich zuhause noch die Daten, kannst Du doch aber selbst nachmessen.

@ lxtrasher
Ist auf jeden Fall schwieriger als bei kürzerer Kettenstrebe, da ick aber sowat nicht richtig kann, bin ich vielleicht der falsche für die Beurteilung. Andersrum hat das Swoop wie das Slide ED ein relativ hohes Tretlager als z.B. im Vergleich mit dem Spec. Enduro, was wiederum ein Manual oder Bunny Hop leichter machen müsste, oder?


----------



## gnarf (24. April 2013)

wie breit ist eigentlich der Vector Lenker vom Swoop 8 ??


----------



## Kostemer (24. April 2013)

Hey leute...

Fahre derzeit das am 140 und würde gerne mit springen und usw anfangen.

Meint ihr mit dem swoop 7.0 werd ich mein Spaß haben?

An Touren fahre ich maximal 20km, sollte daher ja kein Problem sein? 

Grüße


----------



## siebenacht (24. April 2013)

@ gnarf
Guckst Du eine Seite vorher:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10485359&postcount=929
Obwohl der auf den Bilder nicht so kurz aussieht, wohl nur 700mm.
Beim 9er müsste es 760mm sein, habe noch nicht nachgemessen.

@ Prof. Dr. YoMan
Habe zuhause in meinen Unterlagen nachgesehen, Kettenstrebe ist beim Slide ED 2010 laut damaliger Homepage 435mm lang.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (24. April 2013)

gnarf schrieb:


> wie breit ist eigentlich der Vector Lenker vom Swoop 8 ??



Jepp, der ist (war) 700mm!

Wenn du noch mehr Infos über das Klasse Swoop 8.0 brauchst, einfach melden! Habe jetzt ca. 300km drauf und etwa 4000hm gefahren und einiges abgestimmt. Jetzt passt das für mich. Mein Vorbau habe ich auch etwas verkürzt (60mm) und einen 750mm 20mm Rise-Lenker verbaut. Ich bin 180cm groß und wiege etwa 80kg, habe einen L-Rahmen und der passt bei mir perfekt. Auch mit der Reverb passt das gut. Nur der Umwerfer macht mir noch etwas Sorgen!

Viel Spaß beim Ballern!^^

Lg haekel72


----------



## lxtrasher (24. April 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Habe zuhause in meinen Unterlagen nachgesehen, Kettenstrebe ist beim Slide ED 2010 laut damaliger Homepage 435mm lang.


 
Offtopic-Tipp: Habe heute morgen nach der Strebe für mein altes Bike sehen wollen. Via http://archive.org/web/web.php kann man sich alte Seiten ansehen, die archivieren das. Bei den Radon-Seiten von 2012 hat's funktioniert, ist nur etwas langsamer.

Gruß,
lx

(und danke für die vielen Tipps zum Swoop)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. April 2013)

Aus dem Archiv und von Radon:

Slide ED <=> Swoop
























Das Tretlager war -10 beim ED, da hatte ich mal nachgefragt.


----------



## tane (24. April 2013)

...deutsche gründlichkeit 
(da können wir schluchtis uns eine scheibe abschneiden...)


----------



## siebenacht (24. April 2013)

@ Prof. Dr. YoMan


----------



## bansaiman (26. April 2013)

HI,

habe vorhin auf dem aktuellen Swoop 7.0 draufgesessen und habe Blut  geleckt, da es trotz Coil Dämpfer in offener Stufe weniger gewippt hat  als mein AM (Trek Remedy) :-D Krasse Sache ^^ (oder ist der VAN RC so unsensibel?)
Jetzt würde ich hier gerne Erfahrungen hören, wenn jemand eins der folgenden Radels schonmal im Vergleich hat fahren konnen:

Yt Wicked 160 oder 170
Alutech Fanes
Trek Slash
oder villeicht sogar das Propain TYee (dürfte sich ja noch kaum einer finden,d er beides testen konnte)

Speziell wie antriebsneutral und wie gut beim KLettern ohne Absenkung mit den vollen 170-180mm vorne.
Würde mich echt freuen, denn ich will mir jetzt unbedingt eins  anschaffen für Enduro Touren mit 30-60km am Tag. Also ist Klettern und  VOrtrieb auch sehr wichtig 

PS Welche Dämpfer Einbaulänge hat das aktuelle 2013er Swoop?


----------



## baatz (26. April 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> PS Welche Dämpfer Einbaulänge hat das aktuelle 2013er Swoop?



ich meine, 216mm wie beim Scaaaatch (), 

das YT Wicked hat nur 200mm, das Fanes hat auch 216mm, das Slash hat glaub ich irgendein Sondermaß


----------



## bansaiman (26. April 2013)

baatz schrieb:


> ich meine, 216mm wie beim Scaaaatch (),
> 
> das YT Wicked hat nur 200mm, das Fanes hat auch 216mm, das Slash hat glaub ich irgendein Sondermaß




Das Wicked 160 nur nen 200er Dämpfer, echt?

Naja, . . . sind denn hier nun weitere Erfahrungswerte mit ähnlichen Rädern vorhanden?


----------



## cocoon79 (26. April 2013)

Hallo, wollt mal wissen was das Swoop 7.0 in 20" wiegt? Werd da irgendwie nid schlau...hab jetzt gelesen das es ab 15.uu6 kg losgeht...bekomm ich das auch noch ein wenig leichter ohne das die Stabilitat deunter leidet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (27. April 2013)

sorry erst mal für die Rechtschreibfehler...wollt jetzt noch wissen welche Gabel und Dämpfer ich mir in das 7er einbauen soll. Tendentiell bin ich nämlich eher für RS Gabeln und Dämpfern ...allein schon wegen der Wartung. Absenkung brauch ich eigentlich keine, eher Stabilität. Jetzt hab ich hier schon öfter von der Lyrik gelesen aber was ist denn mit der Totem?? Oder gibt es noch bessere Alternativen. Ich wieg halt knapp 115kg..gut das soll noch runter aber ich hab jetzt schon öfter angeraten bekommen mir ne Coilfeder zuzulegen. Und ich glaube das will ich auch. Auch beim Dämpfer such ich ein vernünftiges Pendant, am liebsten einen den man "zu" machen kann...Desweiteren hab ichs mir mit meinen 1,87m und 83cm Schrittlänge mal in 20" geordert, wurde mir von der Hotline so empfohlen....Will halt nix draufzahlen eher vielleicht sogar noch was rausbekommen für vielleicht andere Teile um das Gewicht ein bisschen runterzubekommen...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (27. April 2013)

@cocoon79: Mehr Rad fÃ¼r 2000â¬ bekommt man nicht.
 Bei deinem Gewicht wÃ¼rde ich eher auf StabilitÃ¤t setzen.  
 Schwere und Stabile teile verkaufen und dafÃ¼r leichte und stabile kaufen wird schwer werden.
 Sparen kann man noch Gut an den schwerer Reifen.


 @bansaiman: Ich bin neulich dem Wicked 170 begegnet, das 2012er.
 Optisch echt lecke, der Besitzer war total begeistert von der Uphill Tauglichkeit.
 Zum Gewicht meine er Gute 15,5 in M mit Hammerschmidt.


 Ich selber hab ja ein ReignX und komm Trotz hoher Front und 170mm Gabel Ã¼berall hoch.
Durch den Hinterbau und dem Monarch+ Wippt bei mir gar nichts auf normalen wegen.
 Ich mach meisten Touren um 30-40km 600-700Hm mit c.a 12-14 Kmh.


----------



## Themeankitty (27. April 2013)

Das das Wicked 170 kann man nur auf 1*10 umrüsten, da es keinen Umwerferaufnahme hat, wenn man die Hammerschmidt nicht will, deshalb für mich ein NO-GO !!!


----------



## Thiel (27. April 2013)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> sorry erst mal für die Rechtschreibfehler...wollt jetzt noch wissen welche Gabel und Dämpfer ich mir in das 7er einbauen soll. Tendentiell bin ich nämlich eher für RS Gabeln und Dämpfern ...allein schon wegen der Wartung. Absenkung brauch ich eigentlich keine, eher Stabilität. Jetzt hab ich hier schon öfter von der Lyrik gelesen aber was ist denn mit der Totem?? Oder gibt es noch bessere Alternativen. Ich wieg halt knapp 115kg..gut das soll noch runter aber ich hab jetzt schon öfter angeraten bekommen mir ne Coilfeder zuzulegen. Und ich glaube das will ich auch. Auch beim Dämpfer such ich ein vernünftiges Pendant, am liebsten einen den man "zu" machen kann...Desweiteren hab ichs mir mit meinen 1,87m und 83cm Schrittlänge mal in 20" geordert, wurde mir von der Hotline so empfohlen....Will halt nix draufzahlen eher vielleicht sogar noch was rausbekommen für vielleicht andere Teile um das Gewicht ein bisschen runterzubekommen...



Bei deinem Gewicht rate ich dir dringend zu einer Coil Gabel und auch Dämpfer.
Es wird keinen Luftdämpfer geben, der noch gut funktioniert bei deinem Gewicht in diesem Bike.
Wenn die Kinematic was taugt, wird ein Coil Dämpfer ohne Plattform auch nicht wippen bzw wenn nur sehr gering.


----------



## bansaiman (27. April 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> @cocoon79: Mehr Rad für 2000 bekommt man nicht.
> Bei deinem Gewicht würde ich eher auf Stabilität setzen.
> Schwere und Stabile teile verkaufen und dafür leichte und stabile kaufen wird schwer werden.
> Sparen kann man noch Gut an den schwerer Reifen.
> ...



 welches der drei Räder hat denn bei offenem Dämpfer und gutem Sag beim pedalieren am wenigsten gewippt u.offen ohne Absenkung am besten geklettert? swoop,reign oder wicked?Evtl.auch das remedy schonmal gefahren?

gewicht mit hammerschmitt ist ja zu vernachlässigen.außerdem würde ich das 160er wicked in betracht ziehen,wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (27. April 2013)

Das Wicked hat vom dem was ich sehen konnte sehr wenig gewippt, wie viel sag er hat hab ich nicht gefragt.
 Ein bekannter hatte das Wicked auch mal, war ihm aber zu schwer.


 Ich fahr mit dem Reign 30% SAG Gabel und Dämpfer, Platforum ist auf mittel weil ich dass umstellen immer vergesse.
 Ich kann das Rad nur zwischen Pitch, Stampi, Reign ohne X vergleichen haben alle den Rp 23.

 Und muss sagen der Monarch+ mit dem Maestro ist echt Top.


 Ich Persönlich würde auf dass Swoop mit RS Komponenten warten, oder dass Wicked 170 nehmen.
 Das Reigen also Neurad  ist nicht so Prickelnd nur eine Lyric RC und dann noch dieser  dumme OverDrive-2 Dreck, Dämpfer ohne Plattform.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (27. April 2013)

Ja ich dachte ja an eine weiße Totem Coil und nen Vivid Coil Dämpfer. Passt der dämpfer denn rein? Meint ihr man bekommt das bei nem Händler getauscht?? Ich meinejetzt die Fox elemente gegen RS Elemente. Wenn da jemand einen kennt im Saarland dann bitte bescheid geben.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (27. April 2013)

Schau mal hier http://www.cheetah.de/mountainbike/enduro-mountainspirit.html .
 Da hast du mit 2200 Lyrik Coil und Vivid.




 Sicher wird dir jemand dein Rad umbauen das wird dich aber dann wieder was kosten.
 Und einen Neue Totem ,Vivid bekommst du nicht für den Preis der Alten teile.



 Ich würde dass Swoop nehmen und so lassen oder gleich das cheetah.


----------



## baatz (28. April 2013)

bei mir ist auch ein Swoop eingezogen:













wie ihr seht, mit ein paar Änderungen.
Das Gewicht sollte etwas über 14 kg sein, so wies dasteht.

Der Rahmen alleine inkl. Kabelhalter und oberer Steuersatzschale wiegt übrigens 2,96 kg, der Coildämpfer Fox Van RC 900 g, der verbaute RS Vivid Air 620 g. Das Rahmengewicht finde ich sehr gut. Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass der untere Steuersatz vollintegriert ist, d.h. das Lager ist direkt im Steuerrohr ohne zusätzliche Aufnahme. Damit kann auch kein Angle Set montiert werden.Schlecht ist Zugführung von dem Umwerfer, weil das beim Tragen stört, das werde ich noch ändern. Auch kann man durch den Knick im Sitzrohr eine Sattelstütze nur bis knapp unterhalb des Hauptgelenks versenken. Aber ansonsten hat es heute echt Laune gemacht ...


----------



## rider1970 (28. April 2013)

Bin zwar kein RS-Fan,aber das Swoop gefällt


----------



## Didgi (28. April 2013)

sehr schick! die RS Umbauten sind ja denke ich für viele hier eine denkbare Maßnahme. Allerdings muss ich sagen, mit den original FOX Teilen gefällts mir besser^^


----------



## Didgi (28. April 2013)

baatz schrieb:


> Auch kann man durch den Knick im Sitzrohr eine Sattelstütze nur bis knapp unterhalb des Hauptgelenks versenken.



Dafür ist die Variostützde doch da .....


----------



## gnarf (29. April 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Jepp, der ist (war) 700mm!
> 
> Wenn du noch mehr Infos über das Klasse Swoop 8.0 brauchst, einfach melden! Habe jetzt ca. 300km drauf und etwa 4000hm gefahren und einiges abgestimmt. Jetzt passt das für mich. Mein Vorbau habe ich auch etwas verkürzt (60mm) und einen 750mm 20mm Rise-Lenker verbaut. Ich bin 180cm groß und wiege etwa 80kg, habe einen L-Rahmen und der passt bei mir perfekt. Auch mit der Reverb passt das gut. Nur der Umwerfer macht mir noch etwas Sorgen!
> 
> ...




hm die Hotline sagte mir 780er Breite ?? 
nen 700er wäre aber auch nicht wirklich zeitgemäss, da würd ich aus Prinzip den neuen Lenker NICHT bei Radon mitbestellen !


----------



## cocoon79 (29. April 2013)

@baatz

Seehr geil sieht dein Bike aus! Welche Größe fährst du denn und sind das die Original-Naben und Laufräder?


----------



## baatz (29. April 2013)

@cocoon79 Danke, das ist Größe 18", der LRS ist ein Easton Havoc und nicht der LRS, der mit dem Swoop mitkommt (das ist ein SUN irgendwas). Ich würde übrigens an Deiner Stelle die Coil Gabel und Dämpfer erstmal ausprobieren, ich denke, dass die schon ganz gut sind, auch im Vergleich zu RS. Meine Idee mit dem Bike ist, je nach Einsatzzweck die Gabel und Dämpfer auszutauschen, für Park u.ä. Coil und für Touren Luft. Ich hatte die Lyrik und den Vivid schon, von daher hat es sich angeboten die mal da rein zu schrauben. Das Coole an dem Rahmen ist, dass er für beides "tauglich" ist.

 @Didgi da ich meistens in den Bergen unterwegs bin, habe ich von einer Vraiostütze nicht viele Vorteile. da es i.d.R. zuerst hochgeht und dann wieder runter. Aber den Nachteil des Mehrgewichts ggü. einer normalen Stütze merke ich eben schon.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (29. April 2013)

@baatz
So gehört dass Swoop, könnte sich Radon mal einen schiebe abschneiden.
Färst du einen Flat Bar??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baatz (29. April 2013)

yep, einen Race Face Atlas mit 740mm. Warum die bei so einem Rad einen Lenker mit 700mm montieren, ist mir schleierhaft. Da sollte man mal den Produktmanager ...


----------



## gnarf (29. April 2013)

ja die wollen wohl, dass man direkt nen neuen Lenker mitbestellt.....


----------



## Didgi (29. April 2013)

@ baatz

hast du dein swoop mal im auslieferungszustand gewogen? würde mich mal interessieren.....

mal ne generelle frage: die verbaute FOX, ist das PM oder IS? bin mir grad nicht sicher welche version und vor allem welchen adapter ich bräuchte wenn ich mir ne slx oder xt bremse ans swoop bauen wollte.


----------



## cocoon79 (29. April 2013)

Auweia...ist der Lenker wirklich nur 700mm breit?? da brauch ich doch was anderes. Wie ist das eigentlich bei den Federn in der Gabel und im Dämpfer..weiß da jemand welche Farben die haben? ich mein mit meinem Gewicht müsste da denke ich ja mal schon was ordentliches rein.


----------



## cocoon79 (29. April 2013)

so hab grad nachgefragt...der Lenker ist laut Radon 740mm breit


----------



## cocoon79 (29. April 2013)

@baatz
was sind das denn für Naben? Bzw. was hast denn alles verändert? Kannst mir auch gern per PN schreiben


----------



## haekel72 (29. April 2013)

gnarf schrieb:


> hm die Hotline sagte mir 780er Breite ??
> nen 700er wäre aber auch nicht wirklich zeitgemäss, da würd ich aus Prinzip den neuen Lenker NICHT bei Radon mitbestellen !




Hi, wie gesagt, bei meinem swoop 8.0 ist der 700mm breit und jetzt bei ebay zu haben


----------



## tane (29. April 2013)

...au mann, freiwillig easton havoc?
NIE wieder!


----------



## haekel72 (29. April 2013)

ja klar, ganz freiwillig! Freies Deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baatz (29. April 2013)

@Didgi leider nein

 @cocoon79 der Lenker ist definitiv 700mm breit, steht sogar drauf  

die Naben sind auch von Easton  und ist eben ein Systemlaufradsatz von Easton 

an sich ist der schon ganz schön gemacht, Nachteil ist, dass er nur 24 Speichen hat, was für Sprünge oder so eben nicht so gut ist. Aber für Trailtouren passt der schon ...


----------



## bansaiman (30. April 2013)

gnarf schrieb:


> hm die Hotline sagte mir 780er Breite ??
> nen 700er wäre aber auch nicht wirklich zeitgemäss, da würd ich aus Prinzip den neuen Lenker NICHT bei Radon mitbestellen !




Hat mir die Hotline gestern auch gesagt, allerdings mit dem Wort "müsste" und etwas UNsicherheit udn bemängelte selbst, dass diese Angabe auf deren Homepage fehlt ;-)
Aber als ich in Bonn draufsaß, war es definitv maximal ein 720er. Ich fahre an meinem Rad ein 750er und das fühlte sich auf dem Swoop sehr beengt an. Also der müsste auch gewechselt werden. Aber wenn man vor Ort das Rad kauft, bekäm man den Lenker zum Spitzenkurs ;-)


----------



## gnarf (30. April 2013)

mir wurde ein 780 mm Lenker zugesagt, das werd ich dann aufjedenfall reklamieren, ist ja schon unverschämt das Ganze !


----------



## cocoon79 (30. April 2013)

Äh echt...ganz schlimm. Hab grad wieder mit nem Mitarbeiter von Radon telefoniert und ihn nochmal expliziet gefragt was mit der Lenkerbreite wäre. 
Antwort: Genau sagen könnte er es nicht aber er wüsste um das Problem das sie wohl zu schmal sind, 780mm sinds auf keinen Fall, höchstens 740mm und das hörte sich auch wieder skeptisch an.


----------



## haekel72 (30. April 2013)

cocoon79 schrieb:


> Äh echt...ganz schlimm. Hab grad wieder mit nem Mitarbeiter von Radon telefoniert und ihn nochmal expliziet gefragt was mit der Lenkerbreite wäre.
> Antwort: Genau sagen könnte er es nicht aber er wüsste um das Problem das sie wohl zu schmal sind, 780mm sinds auf keinen Fall, höchstens 740mm und das hörte sich auch wieder skeptisch an.




Wie oft noch?????? Swoop 8.0 = 700mm!!!!!n


----------



## compact444 (30. April 2013)

haekel72 hat recht. An meinem 8.0 war auch nur ein 700mm verbaut, konnte es kaum glauben. Aber der ist auch schon ausgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (30. April 2013)

Na Gott sei Dank tauschen die mir hier beim Händler direkt den Lenker gegen nen Breiten


----------



## c0rtez (1. Mai 2013)

*Swoop als Tourer geht das?*

Mal ne Frage, fahre zur Zeit n Hardtail und bin gleichermaßen Up- wie Downhill damit unterwegs. Möchte zukünftig aber auch mehr in den Downhill bereich gehen, z.B. Bikeparks fahren und so. Dafür taugt mein Hardtail dann ja nicht wirklich.

Nur bin ich nicht der Typ für mehrere Bikes, würde also gerne was haben mit dem ich meine Touren (mit durchaus vielen Bergaufpassagen) fahren kann und auch richtig den Berg runter ballern kann.

Is das Swoop dafür doch zu DH lastig oder ist es Uphill auch ganz fähig?
Würde dann ja wegen Gewicht wahrscheinlich das 9.0 werden müssen.


----------



## Thiel (1. Mai 2013)

Es gibt doch mittlerweile genug Erfahrungsberichte 

Es geht gut Berg hoch!

Ob es dir auch so geht dann ? Weiß keiner 

Der Umstieg von einem Hardtail ist ja schonmal ein riesen Schritt.


----------



## c0rtez (1. Mai 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Es gibt doch mittlerweile genug Erfahrungsberichte
> 
> Es geht gut Berg hoch!
> 
> ...



Der Thread hat 41 Seiten ... ich war nicht geneigt den vollständig zu lesen


----------



## haekel72 (1. Mai 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hi, nach ca. 150km im Gelände, ganz Steil, eben und rasant Bergab. Das Swoop ist in allen lagen gut zu beherrschen! Klar neigt es dazu ein freerider zu sein aber ich muss täglich steil Bergauf und das klappt auch ohne Absenkung vorne astrein, meine Meinung!





c0rtez schrieb:


> Der Thread hat 41 Seiten ... ich war nicht geneigt den vollständig zu lesen



Bissl Zeit sollte man schon investieren wenn man interesse an einem Swoop zeigt! Ich fahre das 8.0 und ist nur ein paar Gramm schwerer als das 9.0. Der mehrpreis ist meiner Meinung unnütz da das 8.0 alles besitzt was man braucht zum Up-und Downhill, selbst zum Ballern ist alles dran (außer der doofe 700mm Lenker). Lese mal meine Berichte da steht einiges beschrieben über das Swoop! Viel Spaß


----------



## c0rtez (1. Mai 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Bissl Zeit sollte man schon investieren wenn man interesse an einem Swoop zeigt! Ich fahre das 8.0 und ist nur ein paar Gramm schwerer als das 9.0. Der mehrpreis ist meiner Meinung unnütz da das 8.0 alles besitzt was man braucht zum Up-und Downhill, selbst zum Ballern ist alles dran (außer der doofe 700mm Lenker). Lese mal meine Berichte da steht einiges beschrieben über das Swoop! Viel Spaß



Absolut richtig, aber 41 Seiten komplett lesen is mir dann doch ein wenig too much, aber dass das 8 kaum unterschied macht is ja schon mal n guter Hinweis, dann hat man ja noch Kohle für n Lenker 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DannyCalifornia (1. Mai 2013)

Es geht auch nicht um 41 Seiten. Da reichen vermutlich die letzten 5, vielleicht max 10


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2013)

Und jetzt sollen alle die bereits einen Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben haben, nochmals für Dich persönlich, weil Du zu faul bist zum lesen, alles wiederholen ? Der nächste user mit der gleichen Frage der auch zu faul ist bekommt es dann auch nochmal persönlich serviert usw.

Eigentlich ist das schon "dreist".


----------



## c0rtez (1. Mai 2013)

Man Leute kommt mal runter, dieser Thread hat 41 Seiten. Ich habe vorher noch nie rein geguckt, woher soll ich wissen wo ich hier drin die Erfahrungsberichte finde. Ich habe nur eine einzelne Frage gestellt. Der Hinweis auf die letzten 10 Seiten war doch schon super, die zu lesen habe ich ja überhaupt kein Problem. 

Also beruhigt euch bitte. Schade das hier das stellen einer einzelnen Frage schon zu solchen Reaktionen führt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2013)

Wir sind ganz unten und völlig tiefenentspannt.  Eine Reaktion hängt immer von der Fragestellung ab 
So, Thema denke ich ist erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (2. Mai 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Fallen die Swoops eher lang oder kurz aus. Mit einer Oberrohrlänge von 590mm bei 18'' könnte man ja ersteres annehmen. Rein rechnerisch müsste ich ein 18'' nehmen (Größe 176 und Schrittlänge 84), aber vielleicht ist bzgl. Wendigkeit ein 16'' besser. Das Slide ED 160 hatte bei 18'' eine Oberrohrlänge von 582mm und damit kam ich bestens klar. Das Swoop in 16'' hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 570mm. Das alte Slide liegt also genau dazwischen. Also wat nehmen 16 oder 18''? Einsatzgebiet Enduro-Touren und auch mal ein Bikepark.
> Gruß 78




Bin genauso groß wie du und bin es probegefahren. nimm 18 für Enduro-Touren, nur für PArk würde ich 16 nehmen.
Saß sich gut darauf, nur der Lenker ist eben zu schmal ;-)


----------



## Lukas_98 (5. Mai 2013)

hallo,

ich mÃ¶chte mir demnÃ¤chst auch ein neues bike kaufen, mit dem ich sowohl Touren als auch im Bikepark fahren kann. Ich schwanke noch zwischen Swoop 7.0 und Canyon Torque EX Gapstar. Ich hatte auch schon Ã¼berlegt die Van r gegen eine Lyrik RC2DH zu tauschen, was mich ja nur ca 150â¬ kostet, wenn ich die Van wieder verkaufe und das Rad ja ca 500 Gramm leichter macht. Denkt ihr das ist sinnvoll? Ist der Preis von ca 500â¬ fÃ¼r eine umgefahrene Fox Van realistisch?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus,
Lukas_98


----------



## Lukas_98 (5. Mai 2013)

Heute auf der Facebook-Seite von Radon: 
"Das Warten lohnt sich. Die neuen 2014er Modelle werden vorgezogen und sind schon ab August lieferbar, da wir in den meisten Bereichen bereits ausverkauft sind. Details und Preise geben wir nächste Woche bekannt. 
- neue Modelle
- neue Setups und Geometrien
- alle Slides innenverlegte Züge
- alle Slides und Swoops mit Stealth
- viele RockShox Modelle
- viele neue Farben
- Bad Boy Modelle in schwarz
- neues Slide 130 29"
- neues Lady-Slide
- neues Swoop 175, 190, 210 DH
- neue E1 und E2 Modelle
- neues ZR Race 650 B
- neues ZR Team 29"
- neues Black Sin 29"
- neue Kidmodelle
- neues 650B 160 Carbon
- neues Skeen 29"
- neues Aero Vaillant
- neue Trekkingline
- ..................."

(für alle die kein Facebook haben  )


----------



## Jance (6. Mai 2013)

fühle mich jetzt irgendwie ein wenig angepisst! Habe kaum 10 Touren mit meinem Swoop hinter mir, da gibt es ein neues Swoop  im August.

... und im Jan 2014 gibt es die neuen 2015er Modelle !!!


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (6. Mai 2013)

Jance schrieb:


> fühle mich jetzt irgendwie ein wenig angepisst! Habe kaum 10 Touren mit meinem Swoop hinter mir, da gibt es ein neues Swoop  im August.
> 
> ...



Kann ich voll verstehen.
Mein Slide ist auch noch keine 2 Wochen alt


----------



## Aalex (6. Mai 2013)

schonmal ein apple produkt gekauft, oder schlimmer noch Samsung? ;-)

bei Pc's ist es viel schlimmer. 

wenn die nichts mehr am start haben weil die alles abverkauft haben.. warum nicht. spricht ja nur für eine gute nachfrage.

aber es liegt ja an radon. haben ja nur 4 räder bauen lassen.. ;-)))


----------



## Jance (6. Mai 2013)

ja, ich habe Apple Produkte  Aber da dauert es wenigstens ca. 1 Jahr bis ein neues Modell auf den Markt kommt und nicht ´4´ Monate


----------



## DannyCalifornia (6. Mai 2013)

Man muss ja auch nicht immer das allerneuste haben oder? Und wenn doch, dann muss man halt dafür zahlen, dann fahrt eure Bikes 4 Monate, verkauft sie dann und kauft die neuen Bikes  Ich seh das anders rum, je öfter die Modelle wechseln, desto breiter das Spektrum und desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man direkt so bedient wird, wie man es gern hätte. Wenn Radon es sich leisten kann, isses doch positiv für den Kunden. Nur weil es was Neues gibt, heißt das noch lang nicht, dass es besser is


----------



## Themeankitty (6. Mai 2013)

Naja, die aktuellen Modelle, sind ja fast ausverkauft(Swoop,Slide), deswegen ist es für den Kunden und Radon doch ratsam, so schnell wie möglich die 2014er Modelle auf den Markt zu bringen, da profitieren beide Seiten.
Beim Swoop und Slide wird´s keine großen Veränderungen geben !
Also seit mit euren 2013er Modellen zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (6. Mai 2013)

Jance schrieb:


> ja, ich habe Apple Produkte  Aber da dauert es wenigstens ca. 1 Jahr bis ein neues Modell auf den Markt kommt und nicht ´4´ Monate



das war beim ipad anders ;-)

is halt so, wenn man spät in der saison bestellt steht das neue zeug halt schon in der pipeline

wenn du dir im juni nen iphone bestellst hast du das gleiche problem


----------



## tane (6. Mai 2013)

leute relaxts & denkts an die alternative:
wir schwingen uns v. baum zu baum, weils keine weiterentwicklung gibt!
(nicht nur ich werd - mit dem slide ed vom vorjahr - heuer das swoop begehrlich angeschaut haben...dafür simma im vorjahr schon gefahren! warte nur auf das allerletztebeste modell - & du hast es am totenbett [da ärgerst dich dann sicher nimmer übers nächste, verbesserte])


----------



## Aalex (6. Mai 2013)

ich ärger mich auch doof

vor 2 jahren 6 nette scheinchen in ein titan hardtail versenkt, nur um zu merken, dass ich doch lieber nen 29er genommen hätte

den Rahmen hab ich jetzt und steh doof da ;-)

DAS ist ärgerlich


----------



## filiale (6. Mai 2013)

Neuer ist NICHT unbedingt besser. Ich weiß gar nicht wieso Ihr Euch aufregt. Wollt Ihr immer mit dem Neuesten vor der Eisdiele rumfahren oder im Gelände Spaß haben ? Es gibt genügend Fahrer die mit ihrem nach Eurem Maßstab "2 Jahre uralt Bike" Kreise um die aktuellsten Bikes drehen.


----------



## haekel72 (6. Mai 2013)

Ich gebe mein Swoop 8.0 eh nicht mehr her, egal wieviele Modelle rauskommen 
Es wird IMMER neue Modelle geben, klar, ich musste fast 6 Monate warten bis ich es bekam und jetzt kommen die schon bald die neuen. Ich finds Gut und Radon auch!

Ballern bis es Swoopt


----------



## morituri (7. Mai 2013)

Hm das Swoop 190 wär schon interessant. Aber gut nun hab ich wohl 4 Monate zu früh gekauft -.-'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnarf (7. Mai 2013)

erstmal abwarten wie die neuen ausschauen...hoffentlich genauso langweilig dann brauch ich mich nicht ärgern hehe. Denke mal am Rahmen wird sich eh nich so viel ändern ...und Komponenten kann man austauschen..


----------



## QE2 (7. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht kommen die neuen doch mit Rockshox Komponenten. Haben doch alle danach gebrüllt und die Fox Gabeln verwünscht. Dann freut euch doch.
Ich tendiere zum Slide und dort wurden innernverlegte Züge und eine Stealth angekündigt, die ich gerne hätte, obwohl ich der Meinung bin dass in der Top-region Fox State of the Art ist.  Wenn die Features beim Swoop auch so sind, wäre es doch sinnvoll zu warten. Vielleicht kommt hier bald mal eine Meldung von Radon, wenn sich einige der Herren und Damen mal wieder etwas besser benehmen könnten.


----------



## mDaniel (7. Mai 2013)

Leute, ist doch albern - nur weil es neue Modelle geben wird werden die alten dadurch doch nicht schlechter?


----------



## gnarf (7. Mai 2013)

und dann kommt wieder nen neuer Test in der Freeride, welcher besagt, dass die diversen Fehler des 2013er beim 2014er behoben wurden )


----------



## Didgi (7. Mai 2013)

So ist es aber überall, wenn was neues kommt ist immer "besser" als das "alte" zeug^^
Ich denk am Swoop werden sie nicht soo viel ändern, die veränderte Ausstattung wird der größte Unterschied sein denk ich.


----------



## Lukas_98 (7. Mai 2013)

So schon wieder eine neue Info auf Facebook, die Modelle werden dann wohl erst am Samstag bekannt gegeben. Hatte gehofft das passiert vorher, wollte mir da nämlich evtl ein Swoop 7.0 kaufen. 
"2014 New Bikes, Style, Fashion and more.
The new Oversized Issue 1-2013 will be available for you at our "opening of the megastore" !!!!!!"

Ich wollte mir demnächst ein neues Bike kaufen, schwanke aber noch zwischen Swoop 7.0 und Canyon Torque EX Gapstar. Könnt ihr mir da evtl weiterhelfen? Ich fahre oft am Wochenende Enduro-Touren, aber auch oft in einem Steinbruch mit Sprüngen, Drops etc. Im Sommer fahre ich in die Nähe von Leogang und wollte dann direkt ein paar mal in den Bikepark und dann auch ab und zu mal nach Winterberg oder Willingen. Welches Bike haltet ihr für meinen Bereich besser?

Dankeschön schon mal,
Lukas_98

PS: ich bevorzuge eher etwas verspieltere Bikes, also wendiger


----------



## Didgi (7. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte mir auch beide bikes angeschaut, bin jetzt aber der meinung, dass das Swoop das bessere PL-Verhältnis hat. Soll gut bergauf gehen, gute Ausstattung und bergab wohl eh ne Wucht. Zudem siehts geiler aus als das Gapstar, und billiger ist es auch^^


----------



## Lukas_98 (7. Mai 2013)

Naja also mir gefällt das Gapstar vom Design her ja besser aber ist ja Geschmacksache  Und ich denke halt dass das Swoop 7.0 doch deutlich schwerer ist als das Gapstar. Hat vielleicht zufällig wer mal nachgewogen?


----------



## mynoxin (7. Mai 2013)

Ich Finds gut, dass was neues kommt, aber nicht, dass der Rahmen in der GEO nochmal geändert wird. Alles andere täte man nachrüsten können, GEO eben kaum. Und innenverlegte Züge... Kann mich an Tage erinnern, da gabs für Bodo nix schlimmeres... Also irgendwas muss ja neu her, auch wenn's gegen Prinzipien der Entwickler stößt.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Lukas_98 (7. Mai 2013)

Das neue Oversized ist schon online (http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/radon_os_0113?mode=mobile) aber zum Swoop 2014 steht da nur:

"Swoop
Ebenso wie das Slide wurde auch das Swoop überarbeitet und hat innenverlegte Züge und auch serienmäßig die Reverb Variostütze in der Stealth Variante"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (7. Mai 2013)

Gerade im Oversized Magazin gefunden:





Edit: Upps, zu langsam 

Kein Männer Slide 150 für 1999,- Euro mehr. Das ist hoffentlich ein Tippfehler.


----------



## Didgi (7. Mai 2013)

Habs auch grad gelesen, und innenverlegte Züge+Reverb Stealth sind mir den Aufpreis nicht wert. Damit steht für mich fest, ich schnapp mir das 13er Swoop 7.0!


----------



## Kostemer (7. Mai 2013)

Laut Facebook Beitrag sollen doch nur die Slides innenverlegte bekommen???


----------



## Lukas_98 (7. Mai 2013)

Hat vielleicht jemand das Swoop 7.0 im Originalzustand gewogen und kann mir das Gewicht sagen? Glaube den Angaben auf der Seite nämlich nicht so ganz


----------



## marc9999 (7. Mai 2013)

Slide 150 8.0se juckt mich an meisten seh ich das richtig das das slide 150 8.0 keinen wirklichen Nachfolger bekommt?


MFG marc


----------



## mynoxin (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich mir die liste anseh mit den Preisen und Modellen, eher nicht. Es geht eher alles in Richtung mehr federweg und Versuch, wie 650B und 29er im Gelände laufen.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2013)

Kein Fully mehr für unter 2000. Mal schauen wohin die Reise gehen soll. Ist der Yen so stark gestiegen das Shimano und Co jetzt so kräftig aufschlagen mußten ? Respekt.


----------



## mynoxin (7. Mai 2013)

Doch, für Damen und das 29er. Allerdings ist das nächst "größere" Slide dann gleich sehr viel teurer. Müssen ja dann erheblich bessere Parts sein oder eben der Kurs. Hinzu kommt die extrem ausgebaute Enduro Sparte für auch echt viel Geld. Und das obwohl viel RS dabei sein soll... Bin gespannt 
Durchweg XT Bremsen, vans und crossmaxx 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Aalex (8. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Kein Fully mehr für unter 2000. Mal schauen wohin die Reise gehen soll. Ist der Yen so stark gestiegen das Shimano und Co jetzt so kräftig aufschlagen mußten ? Respekt.



shimano hat letztes jahr schon zweistellig draufgehauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostemer (8. Mai 2013)

Frisch vom Ladedisch

Bei Facebook heißt es unter anderem:
Das Swoop kommt als 6.0 Modell mit Rockshox Domain für 1699,-


----------



## visualex (8. Mai 2013)

Im Oversized Magazin fehlen wohl einige Modelvarianten. Via Facebook:



> Radon 2014 News:
> Die 29er Palette wird sowohl im Bereich ZR Race als auch Black Sin erweitert. Das Skeen 26" kommt in einer Rockshox Version bereits ab 1699,-. Die E1 und E2 Modelle bleiben im Programm. *Das Swoop kommt als 6.0 Modell mit Rockshox Domain für 1699,-. Das Slide kommt in 26" ab 7.0 in der 140er Version und als 8.0 150er in einer Rockshox Version für 1999,-.* Im Rennrad und urbanen Bereich haben wir ein paar heisse Eisen im Feuer.
> Da wir jetzt schon fast ausverkauft sind, versuchen wir die neuen Modelle möglichst früh liefern zu können!!!
> Wir verspreche Euch eine aufregende Saison 2014 nach der Eurobike!!!"



Leider vermisse ich immer noch eine 650B Version mit 160mm aus Alu 

Edit: Schon wieder zu langsam.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. Mai 2013)

visualex schrieb:


> Im Oversized Magazin fehlen wohl einige Modelvarianten. Via Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Trail/Wicked-650B


----------



## visualex (8. Mai 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Trail/Wicked-650B



Ja, das mit dem schwarzen Slide Rahmen der SE Modelle wäre ein Traum. Würde ich sofort kaufen.


----------



## Kostemer (8. Mai 2013)

Ja super!!!

Weis man denn wann die Daten zu den Bikes raus gehen? Soll das auch die Woche kommen oder erst zur Eurobike?


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Trail/Wicked-650B



75Grad Sitzwinkel, wie geil ist dass denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (8. Mai 2013)

Das Schwarze 8.0 in RS Ausstattung... Ein Jahr zu früh gekauft ;( )


mfg mynoxin


----------



## piotty (8. Mai 2013)

will das swoop mit lyric u co plus shimano xt parts,so!


----------



## Didgi (8. Mai 2013)

ob das so kommt ist noch die Frage^^


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Mai 2013)

Schad nur, dass Radon immer noch Formula verbaut, ein Full-XT Swoop wär schon was feines oder XT-Antrieb und Zee-Bremse


----------



## visualex (8. Mai 2013)

piotty schrieb:


> will das swoop mit lyric u co plus shimano xt parts,so!



Auf Facebook schreiben sie gerade:



> Swoop 2014: Da kommt natürlich ein "Bad Boy" mit Lyrik und Monarch und XT in bitterbösem schwarz!!!!


----------



## Kostemer (8. Mai 2013)

Von Facebook


----------



## Tomak (8. Mai 2013)

Das ewige jammern hat genützt 

Gute Entscheidung "Radon" !

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Didgi (8. Mai 2013)

Bin mal auf den Preis gespannt. Ich werde mit trotzdem das jetzige 7.0er holen. Aufrüsten geht immer.


----------



## phw (8. Mai 2013)

Die Forumla Bremsen wären OK, aber die montierten Beläge sind schei.... und mega laut! Ich denke XT Bremsen für 2014 ist eine gute Entscheidung, die RS Lyrik war auch auf meinem Radar, die Fox Gabel meines Swoop 8.0 könnte wirklich besser Ansprechen! Ein breiterer Lenker würde auch nicht schaden, 700 mm ist das Minimum!


----------



## Kostemer (8. Mai 2013)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Von Facebook



Laut Radon deutlich unter 2500  zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (8. Mai 2013)

und am besten alles für 1000 ! seid doch mal zufrieden!


----------



## Kostemer (8. Mai 2013)

Hat sich hier wer beschwert?


----------



## Tomak (9. Mai 2013)

@Didgi: Gute Entscheidung...

Für das Geld Top. Hab gerade das SRAM Zeugs auf Ebay für 220  verkloppt.

Eine KS Supernatural rein, das Menü mit ein bisschen XT angereichert, lecker. Laufräder mache ich im Winter neu, dann ist es für uns perfekt.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## bansaiman (10. Mai 2013)

kann hier jemand einen vergleich vom Fahrverhalten

Fanes vs Swoop schildern?


----------



## gnarf (13. Mai 2013)

So erste Runde auf dem Swoop 8 und ja es fährt garnichmal schlecht 
Schaltung funzt noch nicht optimal, Kette springt öfters mal ab vorne bzw. lässt sich nicht von klein auf gross schalten. Kabel der Reverb viel zu lang, der Lenker ist nen Joke, neuer bestellt...natürlich NICHT bei Radon 
Absenkfunktion der Gabel bei steilen Anstiegen sehr praktisch musste ich feststellen ! 
Macht schon Spass, springt gut, geht gut bergab, geht gut den Berg hoch...Fahrwerk noch ziemlich "straff"....noch nen bissken was einstellen bzw. auch einfahren und dann mal sehen ..  Das so mein erster Eindruck !


----------



## TTeuto (21. Mai 2013)

500km dürfte ich jetzt runter haben und schwebe ein bissel auf Wolke7

Das die Bremsbeläge wirklich mist sind kann ich nur bestätigen meine zerbröseln sogar  habe ich noch nie gesehen.Die Gabel funst mit jeder fahrt besser der Trick mit vor dem fahren das Rad für ne gute habe Stunde aufn Kopf stellen is super
Vieleicht kennt jemand gute Bremsbeläge für die Formula vorallem vorne habe ich da nen problem. Da dies mein erstes Rad mit Steckachsen ist wollte ich euch fragen wie fest muss ich die (axial) einspannen reicht da Handwarm oda lieber nen bissel mehr ?

mfg ToI3y

(ps:760mm Lenker 9er swoop )


----------



## phw (21. Mai 2013)

Also Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit "Swissstop Discbelag Disc 25" bestellt bei bike-import.ch (bin halt Schweizer), wichtig ist dass es organische Beläge sind.

Steckachse unbedingt nur Handwarm anziehen! (Tip von meinem Mechaniker)


----------



## Campainer (21. Mai 2013)

@ alle Swoop Besitzer

Ich habe jetzt sämtliche Erfahrungsberichte und Tests zum Swoop im Netz gelesen. Bin mir aber dennoch unsicher. Ich besitze zur Zeit ein Canyon Nerve XC (CC-Bike) möchte aber auf mehr Federweg umsteigen und abfahrtsorientierter werden.

Ich suche ein Bike für Alles. Für Touren bis 80 km (1000-1500 hm) aber auch für Bikepark-Einsätze und kniffligere Trails mit höherem Tempo.

Ich erwarte nicht, dass ein Swoop klettert wie ein CC- oder AM-Bike würde aber trotzdem mal etwas genauer über dessen Touren- und Uphilltauglichkeit erfahren.

Leider kam dieses Thema bisher immer zu kurz. Aussagen wie "geht gut den Berg hoch" sind nicht aussagekräftig wenn über die Art des "Berges" nichts gesagt wird. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte deutlich machen worum es mir geht.

Gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Mai 2013)

Es klettert wie ein AM, ich hab das Nerve AM 2012 und bin in Riva das Swoop 9.0 gefahren, es fährt sich fast gleich wie das AM, bergauf wie bergab, hat aber mehr Federweg und in ganz engen kurven merkt man, dass der Gaul (Swoop) n bissl länger ist, aber das ist kein großer Nachteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campainer (21. Mai 2013)

Ja dann denke ich dass du damit auch längere Touren/Anstiege gefahren bist in Riva. Würde wenn dann das 8.0er holen. Das kleine kommt für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Mai 2013)

Campainer schrieb:


> Ja dann denke ich dass du damit auch längere Touren/Anstiege gefahren bist in Riva. Würde wenn dann das 8.0er holen. Das kleine kommt für mich nicht in Frage.



Ich bin nur bis Pregasina hoch, aber das war genug um mir n Bild vom Bike zu machen, wie gesagt, bergauf gehts identisch wie das AM von Canyon.


----------



## Campainer (21. Mai 2013)

Jedenfalls schon mal danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werd noch bei Radon anrufen und vielleicht gibts dann hier auch noch mehr Antworten^^


----------



## phw (21. Mai 2013)

Also ich bin mit meinem Swoop 8.0 in Riva so 1200 Hm und in der Schweiz 1800 Hm gefahren, im Vergleich zu meinem Canyon Nerve 7.0 XC merkt man eigentlich nur das höhere Gewicht, aber die Geo (steilerer Sitzwinkel) ist für mich sehr angenehm. Die Talas Absenkung hilft auch wenns ganz steil wird. Dafür muss ich mir jetzt nicht bei jedem Drop überlegen ob meine Felgen/Federung diesen Sprung aushalten.


----------



## siebenacht (21. Mai 2013)

Campainer schrieb:


> @ alle Swoop Besitzer
> 
> Ich habe jetzt sämtliche Erfahrungsberichte und Tests zum Swoop im Netz gelesen. Bin mir aber dennoch unsicher. Ich besitze zur Zeit ein Canyon Nerve XC (CC-Bike) möchte aber auf mehr Federweg umsteigen und abfahrtsorientierter werden.
> 
> ...



Genau dafür ist das Swoop geeignet.

Das Bike geht bestens bergauf, sogar ohne Absenkung vorne, auch bei steilen Rampen. Die lange Kettenstrebe wirkt da wirklich Wunder! Mit dem Vorgänger (Slide ED 160) bin ich sogar 2x den Marathon am Gardasee (Ronda Grande) mitgefahren (konnte immer nur ein Bike mit zum Gardasee mitnehmen). 
Habe ebenfalls das Canyon XC, aber selbst mit MM 2,35'' vorne und Fat Albert 2,4'' bzw. Hans-Dampf komme ich auf technischen Bergaufstrecken mit dem Swoop (oder früher mit dem Slide ED) besser den Berg hoch als mit mit dem Canyon XC. Bei Asphalt-Auffahrten spielt dann mehr das Gewicht und die Reifen eine Rolle, da hat das XC-Bike natürlich die Nase vorn. 
Mein Tipp: zwei Laufradsätze 1x mit DH-Reifen für Bikepark und sonstige harte Einsätze (Gardasee) und 1x mit leichteren Enduro-Reifen für Enduro-Touren. 
Bergab, wenn es schnell und rumpelig wird, ist das Swoop in seinem Element.

Gruß 78


----------



## Campainer (21. Mai 2013)

Möchte halt auch bei eher einfachen Touren das Swoop nehmen können ohne zu merken, dass es damit nicht geht. Ich mag es nicht die Bikes zu wechseln. 100+ KM in einfachem Gelände würde ich aber dann natürlich mit nem CC-Bike fahren. Meine Freunde sind aktuell alle mit Strives unterwegs. Die klettern auch alle samt gut. Hatte nur bedenken, dass es mit 175mm Federweg nicht mehr ganz so gut geht.

Büdget lag eigentlich bei 2,500  aber die 100 mehr fürs 8er wärn noch drin. Anderes Material/Kleidung etc ist ja ausreichend vorhanden.

Natürlich habe ich nicht erwartet dass ein Enduro/Freerider beim Asphaltanstieg mithalten kann. Möchte aber auch generell keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufstellen beim Uphill.

Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum jede Tour und jeden Uphill mit dem Bike aus eigener Kraft meistern zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campainer (21. Mai 2013)

Stellt sich nur die Frage der Größe.

Bei einer Schrittlänge von 84cm und Körpergröße 1,83 lieg ich genau zwischen M und L. Fühl mich auf meinem XC in M nicht komplett wohl aber das hat auch eine gänzlich andere Geometrie.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Mai 2013)

Bin in Riva beim Testival in der Früh das Strive gefahren und am Nachmittag dann das Swoop, gleiche Strecke. Das Swoop klettert schon deutlich leichter, das Strive vermittelt den Berg runter aber ein besseres Fahrgefühl. Auf großen Touren is das Swoop die bessere Wahl. Hab beide getestet da ich gerade am überegen bin, welches der beiden Bikes mein nächstest wird.


----------



## siebenacht (21. Mai 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bin in Riva beim Testival in der Früh das Strive gefahren und am Nachmittag dann das Swoop, gleiche Strecke. Das Swoop klettert schon deutlich leichter, das Strive vermittelt den Berg runter aber ein besseres Fahrgefühl. Auf großen Touren is das Swoop die bessere Wahl. Hab beide getestet da ich gerade am überegen bin, welches der beiden Bikes mein nächstest wird.



Das wundert mich aber. Bin das Strive im Jahr 2011 ebenfalls in Riva beim Testival am Brione Probe gefahren. Ist wirklich ein gutes Enduro, aber das Swoop ist bei schnellen rumpeligen Strecken klar im Vorteil und liegt wesentlich ruhiger und nimmt verblocktes Gelände gelassener. Das Strive ist durch die kurze Kettenstrebe wahrscheinlich wendiger bei technischen Strecken. Durch die kurze Kettenstrebe steigt aber das Vorderrad auch leichter an steilen Rampen bergauf.

@ Campainer
Ja Rahmengröße ist Geschmackssache, aber wenn Du Dich auf dem XC in Größe M nicht wohl fühlst, wäre wahrscheinlich Swoop in L mit kurzen Vorbau besser, geht dann auch besser bergauf. Bergab wäre natürlich ein kurzer Rahmen wendiger. Dabei ist auch zu berücksichtigen, das Swoop und XC ein anderes Einsatzgebiet haben.
Habe die gleiche Schrittlänge, bin aber nur 1,76 lang und fühle mich auf dem Swoop in Größe M mit 40er Vorbau sehr wohl. Da Du dann einen längeren Oberkörper hast, wäre vielleicht ein längeres Oberrohr besser, was für L spricht, oder M mit 50er Vorbau.
Probefahrt wäre gut, vielleicht auch auf einem Strive bei Deinen Kumpels, denn die Geometriewerte sind ähnlich (insbesondere der Reach-Wert). 
Gruß 78


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Mai 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Das wundert mich aber. Bin das Strive im Jahr 2011 ebenfalls in Riva beim Testival am Brione Probe gefahren. Ist wirklich ein gutes Enduro, aber das Swoop ist bei schnellen rumpeligen Strecken klar im Vorteil und liegt wesentlich ruhiger und nimmt verblocktes Gelände gelassener. Das Strive ist durch die kurze Kettenstrebe wahrscheinlich wendiger bei technischen Strecken. Durch die kurze Kettenstrebe steigt aber das Vorderrad auch leichter an steilen Rampen bergauf.



Bei mir wars genau umgekehrt, das Strive blieb ruhig auf der Bahn, egal wie verblockt es wurde, beim Swoop war das nicht so, steile anstiege gingen mit dem Strive auch erstaunlich gut und sogar ohne Absenkung.


----------



## Campainer (22. Mai 2013)

Gibts noch weitere Fahrberichte und/oder Eindrücke ?


----------



## RobG301 (22. Mai 2013)

Campainer schrieb:


> Gibts noch weitere Fahrberichte und/oder Eindrücke ?



Denke du kommst um ne Probefahrt nicht herum, wenn du wissen willst ob es dir passt!

Ich kann nur bestätigen, was meine Vorredner gesagt haben! Bin es beim Testival im Siebengebirge gefahren und es ist ein wirklich tolles Enduro/Super-Enduro und sogar als Freerider zu gebrauchen! Klar kann man beim Gewicht keine Wunder erwarten, aber das Rad ist absolut tourentauglich!


----------



## Campainer (22. Mai 2013)

Ja ich denke ich werde mal bei Radon vorstellig werden^^


----------



## siebenacht (23. Mai 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bei mir wars genau umgekehrt, das Strive blieb ruhig auf der Bahn, egal wie verblockt es wurde, beim Swoop war das nicht so, steile anstiege gingen mit dem Strive auch erstaunlich gut und sogar ohne Absenkung.



Kann mir nur erklären, dass dann beim Swoop die Federung nicht richtig eingestellt oder noch nicht eingefahren war. Mit der kurzen Kettenstrebe müsste beim Strive (425mm) aber deutlich früher das Vorderrad bei steilen Rampen abheben, es sei denn das Tretlager ist extrem tief.


----------



## haekel72 (23. Mai 2013)

Campainer schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage der Größe.
> 
> Bei einer Schrittlänge von 84cm und Körpergröße 1,83 lieg ich genau zwischen M und L. Fühl mich auf meinem XC in M nicht komplett wohl aber das hat auch eine gänzlich andere Geometrie.



Hi, habe deine größe und Schrittlänge, habe das swoop 8.0 in L. Gut eingefahren und passt in allen Lagen!

Meine Meinung!


----------



## RobG301 (24. Mai 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Kann mir nur erklären, dass dann beim Swoop die Federung nicht richtig eingestellt oder noch nicht eingefahren war. Mit der kurzen Kettenstrebe müsste beim Strive (425mm) aber deutlich früher das Vorderrad bei steilen Rampen abheben, es sei denn das Tretlager ist extrem tief.



Ja kannst es extrem gut in den Wheelie ziehen und ist dadurch auch sehr wendig, wie ich finde!

Nur für sehr große Fahrer ist L halt schon was knapp!

Aber da hilft Radon sicher gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campainer (24. Mai 2013)

Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem Swoop ? Kommst du gut zurecht ? Für einen etwas ausführlicheren Fahrbericht wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand hier schon mal nen Vivid Air R2C eingebaut? Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe wird das knapp mit der riesen Dose.


----------



## Didgi (26. Mai 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier schon mal nen Vivid Air R2C eingebaut? Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe wird das knapp mit der riesen Dose.



Mh hier siehts mal aus als wäre es möglich (wobei ich jetzt nicht genau weiß was das für ein Dämpfer ist). Genau so wäre das bike perfekt!


----------



## Lukas_98 (26. Mai 2013)

Das ist das Swoop aus dem Freeride Test (wird da "Swoop 9.0 Team Special" genannt). Wär echt schön gewesen wenn es das so zu Kaufen gegeben hätte. Naja hab mir jetzt ein Canyon Torque EX Gapstar bestellt 

Edit: Ist doch nicht das Swoop aus dem Test, das war das normale 9.0. Das hier kann man aber bei dieser Umfrage die es jedes Jahr von Bike und Freeride gibt gewinnen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Mai 2013)

Didgi schrieb:


> Mh hier siehts mal aus als wäre es möglich (wobei ich jetzt nicht genau weiß was das für ein Dämpfer ist).


Danke. Das ist ein 2014er Dämpfer und es scheint knapp zu zu gehen, aber zu reichen.

Also mal auf die August-Varianten warten.


----------



## Didgi (26. Mai 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Danke. Das ist ein 2014er Dämpfer und es scheint knapp zu zu gehen, aber zu reichen.
> 
> Also mal auf die August-Varianten warten.



Gerne 
Joa, hab keine Lust so lange zu warten, dann ist die Saison ja schon fast wieder rum. Werd das Swoop 7.0 bestellen, fahren und falls ich Lust dazu habe werde ich nach und nach um- bzw. aufrüsten. FOX bringt doch angeblich nen 2014er Luftdämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter raus, vll wäre der was.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Mai 2013)

Dinge von Fox sind nie was, außer man hat genug Geld für den Service. 

Aftermarket viel zu teuer und die Verschleißteile ebenso.


----------



## rider1970 (26. Mai 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Dinge von Fox sind nie was, außer man hat genug Geld für den Service.
> 
> Aftermarket viel zu teuer und die Verschleißteile ebenso.



Wie ich diese Verallgemeinerungen liebe
Exakt diese Erfahrungen habe ich über die Jahre mehrfach mit Rock Shox gemacht. Egal ob Lyrik ,Pike usw. Schlechter Service,sehr mässige Performance der Produkte...
Daher gilt für mich: Rock Shox, nein Danke! (ist natürlich nur meine Meinung)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Mai 2013)

Klar, jeder darf sich seine eigene Meinung bilden. Ich mache den Service für vieles selber. Die Ersatzteile sind 1/3 des Preises derer von Fox und über die Preise von Toxaholic im Vergleich zu einem der vielen fähigen RockShox Dienstleister wollen wir mal nicht reden.

Du hoffst auf Fox. Ich freu mich über ein RS Setup. Mal schauen wen Radon im August erfreut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McKrusty (26. Mai 2013)

Ich habe eine frage an euch bezüglich der Pläne von Radon für 2014.

Was wird aus dem Slide 150 8.0 für 1999?
Wird es 8.0SE und 9.0SE auch 2014 geben?

Und wie schaut es mit 125 7.1 Diva SL für 1699 aus? (bearbeite gerade meine Dame mit mir nächstes Jahr auf Fully umzusteigen)

Könnt ihr mir diese Infos geben?


----------



## rider1970 (26. Mai 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Klar, jeder darf sich seine eigene Meinung bilden. Ich mache den Service für vieles selber. Die Ersatzteile sind 1/3 des Preises derer von Fox und über die Preise von Toxaholic im Vergleich zu einem der vielen fähigen RockShox Dienstleister wollen wir mal nicht reden.
> 
> Du hoffst auf Fox. Ich freu mich über ein RS Setup. Mal schauen wen Radon im August erfreut.



Keine Ahnung,wo du "deine" Preise hernimmst
Pauschal zu behaupten,das RS Ersatzteile 2/3 günstiger sind als als vergleichbare Fox Teile ist definitiv Blödsinn. Weiterhin gibt es auch andere Dienstleister-genau wie bei Rs- die deine Federelemente warten.
Im übrigen" hoffe" ich nicht auf Fox,was auch immer das heissen soll...es gibt auch noch andere Firmen am Markt


----------



## Themeankitty (26. Mai 2013)

Oha, ein eingefleischter Foxfanboy....


----------



## Didgi (26. Mai 2013)

Mädels, ganz ruhig bleiben. Kann und soll doch jeder fahren was er will, gibt doch genug, da ist für jeden was dabei 

Ich war mit FOX bisher immer zufrieden und werd das Swoop 7.0 auch erstmal so fahren. Umrüsten kann man immer, sofern es nötig sein sollte.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Mai 2013)

Dichtungen für eine 35 Lyrik: 17
Dichtungen für eine 36er von Fox: 33 aus UK, die Dt-Preise sind nochmal 10 höher

Das macht 33 + 10 - 17 = 26 Differenz wenn du das Ersatzteil bei Toxaholic verbauen lässt. Wenn du es selber machst und damit bei Fox mit der Garantie spielst, sind es immer noch 16.

Und wenn du die Preise für eine Druckstufe oder sonstiges vergleichst, wird es noch krasser.

Aber ok. 1/3 ist übertrieben. Aber du sparst 30-50% und darfst es selber machen.


----------



## haekel72 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich Liebe die Kombination der Federung an meinem Swoop 8.0.

Ist eben ein bisschen Luxus die Fox zu fahren aber man Gönnt sich ja sonst nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (27. Mai 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Oha, ein eingefleischter Foxfanboy....



Wo denn?

Um es nochmal klarzustellen: Ich bin kein Fox-Gläubiger,mir geht nur dieses pauschale Verurteilen (zu teuer,taugt nix...) auf den Sack. Nur weil ich mit Rock Shox schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, schreibe ich auch nicht "RS ist der letzte Mist" usw. Manchem hier würde wohl der Blick über den Tellerrand ganz gut tun...aber wie schon gesagt-jedem das seine


----------



## siebenacht (27. Mai 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> ... Wenn du es selber machst und damit bei Fox mit der Garantie spielst, sind es immer noch 16â¬. ...



Wenn Du bei einer Rock-Shox-Gabel den Service selber machst, verfÃ¤llt ebenfalls die Garantie. Und RockShox gibt auch nur bis zu 2 Jahre Garantie, d.h. sie kÃ¶nnen den Garantiefall auch nach 1,5 Jahren ablehnen. Und bitte nicht verwechseln, Garantie ist nicht GewÃ¤hrleistung.
Und die Verbindung zwischen einem verpflichtenden Service und einer freiwilligen Herstellergarantie ist nun nichts neues, z.B. ist die Garantie bei Autos auch mit einer jÃ¤hrlichen Durchsicht verbunden.

Ansonsten kann ick @ haekel72 nur zustimmen.

Man sollte auch nicht immer alles Ã¼berbewerten. Manche hier tun so, als ob Fox nur teuren Schrott baut und Rockshox der preisbewusste Federungsgott ist.
Jeder kann fÃ¼r sich entscheiden, was er fahren mÃ¶chte. Und wenn eben nur Fox verbaut ist und man unbedingt Rockshox haben will, kann man das im Neuzustand fast kostenneutral tauschen. Andersherum ist es schwieriger.
Ich habe auch den 10fach-Schaltkram am Swoop gegen fÃ¼r mich sinnvollere 2x9fach getauscht und sogar noch plus gemacht und Gewicht gespart. 

Das einzigste was mich am Swoop jetzt noch stÃ¶rt, ist die ZugfÃ¼hrung unter dem Tretlager. Den Schaltzug fÃ¼r das Schaltwerk habe ich schon anders verlegt, nur fÃ¼r den Umwerfer habe ich noch keine LÃ¶sung.

GruÃ 78


----------



## othu (27. Mai 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Wenn Du bei einer Rock-Shox-Gabel den Service selber machst, verfällt ebenfalls die Garantie.



nein.


----------



## siebenacht (27. Mai 2013)

doch


----------



## othu (27. Mai 2013)

nein. lies dir die Garantiebedingungen durch oder ruf bei sport import an.


----------



## siebenacht (27. Mai 2013)

Naja so richtig klar sind diese Garantiebedingungen nicht gerade, zumal wahrscheinlich durch die Übersetzung immer wieder zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung gewechselt wird. Aber ein entsprechende Vorgabe für die Wartung bei einem Rockshox-Service-Fachmann ist in der Tat nicht geregelt.

Aber habe gerade bei Fox gelesen, dass es da anscheinend nur noch 1 Jahr Garantie gibt.
Naja bleibt halt die 2jährige Gewährleistung.

Verschleißteile sind ja sowieso nie von der Garantie erfasst.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Mai 2013)

Krass ist vor allem wie FOX in Dt abrippt. Die Preise in UK sind viel niedriger und man ist nicht ausschließlich auf so einen "Service"-Partner wie Toxoholic angewiesen. Auch in den USA nimmt FOX nicht solche Mondpreise.

Die haben es hier schon gut hin gekriegt dem Kunden vorzugaukeln sie seien EXTREM Premium.

Final muss jeder selber wissen, was er will. Und vor allem Er"fahren" durch Vergleich.


----------



## siebenacht (27. Mai 2013)

Ist wohl so, dass Fox-Produkte für die Bike-Hersteller günstiger sind als Rockshox-Produkte. Deshalb werden soviele Bikes mit Fox ausgestattet. Ist dann natürlich ein genialer Verkaufstrick, wenn die Fox-Produkte dann im Einzelhandel so teuer sind, so dass dann die Bikes hochwertiger wirken. 
Ich bin mit Fox aber sehr zufrieden.

Aber wir sollten vielleicht wieder übers Swoop reden, z.B. wie man diese Rattenfängerzugführung unter dem Tretlager verändern kann. Gibt es einen Low-Direct-Mount-Umwerfer mit Zuganschlaghalter oder einen Zuganschlaghalter den man dort befestigen kann? Am Sitzrohr geht ja nicht, da der Umwerfer auf dem Kettenstrebe sitzt.

Gruß 78


----------



## Didgi (27. Mai 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ist wohl so, dass Fox-Produkte für die Bike-Hersteller günstiger sind als Rockshox-Produkte. Deshalb werden soviele Bikes mit Fox ausgestattet. Ist dann natürlich ein genialer Verkaufstrick, wenn die Fox-Produkte dann im Einzelhandel so teuer sind, so dass dann die Bikes hochwertiger wirken.
> Ich bin mit Fox aber sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Aber wir sollten vielleicht wieder übers Swoop reden, z.B. wie man diese Rattenfängerzugführung unter dem Tretlager verändern kann. Gibt es einen Low-Direct-Mount-Umwerfer mit Zuganschlaghalter oder einen Zuganschlaghalter den man dort befestigen kann? Am Sitzrohr geht ja nicht, da der Umwerfer auf dem Kettenstrebe sitzt.
> ...



Kannst du mal ein Bild von besagter Problemstelle posten? Würd das gern mal sehn bevor ich mein Swoop bestell^^


----------



## siebenacht (27. Mai 2013)

Ist nicht wirklich eine Problemstelle. Die Züge sind mit einer Schlaufe unterhalb des Tretlagers verlegt, da beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus die Züge Platz brauchen. Sieht man auch auf den Bildern bei bike-discount. Ich finde nur, Züge oder Bremsschläuche haben beim MTB nichts unter dem Unterrohr oder Tretlager zu suchen, gerade beim Enduro oder Freerider nicht. Und mit den Schlaufen kann man nur irgendwo hängen bleiben oder Tiere einfangen.
Die Züge über den Drehpunkt zu verlegen, wäre auch besser, da so der Zug eng am Rahmen verlegt werden könnte, wie beim Bremsschlauch.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (28. Mai 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ist wohl so, dass Fox-Produkte für die Bike-Hersteller günstiger sind als Rockshox-Produkte. Deshalb werden soviele Bikes mit Fox ausgestattet. Ist dann natürlich ein genialer Verkaufstrick, wenn die Fox-Produkte dann im Einzelhandel so teuer sind, so dass dann die Bikes hochwertiger wirken.
> Ich bin mit Fox aber sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Aber wir sollten vielleicht wieder übers Swoop reden, z.B. wie man diese Rattenfängerzugführung unter dem Tretlager verändern kann. Gibt es einen Low-Direct-Mount-Umwerfer mit Zuganschlaghalter oder einen Zuganschlaghalter den man dort befestigen kann? Am Sitzrohr geht ja nicht, da der Umwerfer auf dem Kettenstrebe sitzt.
> ...



Ja Fox macht extrem gute OEM Preise, aber wenn man dann was nachrüsten will, sei es nur ne Remote an ner 34er 160mm Gabel wirds teuer!
Beim Dämpfer geht es erst gar nicht, da muss gleich der ganze Dämpfer getauscht werden! Dafür kann man dann mit dem gleichen Remote Hebel Gabel und Dämpfer ansteuern!


----------



## siebenacht (29. Mai 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier schon mal nen Vivid Air R2C eingebaut? Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe wird das knapp mit der riesen Dose.



Ja guckst Du hier. Sieht aber aus wie der 2012er.
Den Vivid Air würde ich ja auch mal testen wollen.

Gruß 78


----------



## Campainer (29. Mai 2013)

Hat noch Jemand Probleme mit der Schaltung beim Swoop oder sonstige technische Probleme ?


----------



## siebenacht (29. Mai 2013)

Gibt es Probleme mit der Schaltung?


----------



## haekel72 (29. Mai 2013)

ja Abartig Probleme mit umwerfer, habe Bilder an Radon gesendet und die sagen das es ein einstellungsproblem sei! ne ne ne, der umwerfer ist ein 3 facher und das passt nicht! werde den ersetzen.


----------



## compact444 (29. Mai 2013)

@haekel72

ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es ein 3 fach ist und bin halb verzweifelt bei der Einstellung. Momentan habe ich eine Einstellung gefunden, mit der es sich einigermaßen fahren lässt. Ich bin damit aber absolut nicht zufrieden. 
Was für ein Umwerfer müsste es denn sein? Habe mal bei Chainreaction nach nem x0 2x10 geguckt, aber die Auswahl überfordert mich ein wenig..


----------



## haekel72 (1. Juni 2013)

compact444 schrieb:


> @haekel72
> 
> ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es ein 3 fach ist und bin halb verzweifelt bei der Einstellung. Momentan habe ich eine Einstellung gefunden, mit der es sich einigermaßen fahren lässt. Ich bin damit aber absolut nicht zufrieden.
> Was für ein Umwerfer müsste es denn sein? Habe mal bei Chainreaction nach nem x0 2x10 geguckt, aber die Auswahl überfordert mich ein wenig..



Hallo, war jetzt bei meinem lieblingsschrauber und der fragt bei Sram direkt nach ob diese Kombi okay ist oder unzulässig! Wenn ich ein Ergebnis habe dann werden wir wohl an Radon gehen und auf einen Umbau pochen! Vielleicht ist es mit einem x9 2x Trigger von Sram oder in kombi mit einem Umwerfer 2x10 besser. 

Bitte hier schreiben wenn noch mehr Probleme haben. Ich finde wenn man ein neues Rad kauft dann sollte die Schaltung reibungslos funktionieren. Habe schon Bilder und beschreibung des Problems an radon geschickt. Diese sagten mir das anhand meiner Bilder alles richtig montiert wäre. Sie schrieben das ich zu einem Radonhändler fahren soll (über 60km einfache fahrt) und dieser sollte das einstellen. Ich habe schon lange mein Schrauber und der wird mir ein paar Zeilen schreiben und ich hoffe das Radon dann mit Kulanz antwortet!

P.S.: Nächste Woche wirds Wetter gut und dann feuer Frei!!!


----------



## walzer (1. Juni 2013)

Ein 2-fach Umwerfer funktioniert nicht. Die mussten einen 3-fach nehmen wegen dem Bashguard. Der 2 - fach Umwerfer drückt gegen den Bashguard und dann kommt man garnicht mehr auf das 2te Kettenblatt. Deswegen haben die einen 3-fach Umwerfer genommen. Hab das jetzt aber ganz gut eingestellt bekommen.

Wenn 2-fach Umwerfer, dann müsst ihr den Bashguard entfernen.


----------



## gnarf (2. Juni 2013)

also bei mir funktioniert die Schaltung vorne garnicht, Kette springt nicht um bzw muss ich per Hand machen. Werds nochmal in die Werkstatt zum Einstellen bringen, hoffe danach funktioniert es. 
Bei nem neuen Bike trotzdem ärgerlich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clumsy (2. Juni 2013)

Überlege, das Swoop 7.0 zu kaufen, aber bin mir mit der Rahmengröße unsicher. 
Hier mal ein Foto von einem User, der 1,83m groß ist und das Swoop in L fährt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1341287

Ich bin 1,89M (SL 92) und müsste vermutlich den Sattel noch weiter rausziehen...das ist mir dann doch etwas zu viel. Fährt jemand in meiner Größe das Swoop in 20" bzw. L ? Wie schauts dann mit der Sattelüberhöhung aus?


----------



## siebenacht (2. Juni 2013)

Also beim 9er Swoop funktioniert der Umwerfer, habe auf 22er Kettenblatt umgebaut und musste den Umwerfer noch nachstellen. Irgendwer hatte doch hier mal geschrieben, dass es eventuell an der Kettenführung liegt. Die habe ich ja auch abgebaut.
Ist das Problem nur beim 8er Swoop?


----------



## Foub (2. Juni 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> [...]
> Bitte hier schreiben wenn noch mehr Probleme haben. Ich finde wenn man ein neues Rad kauft dann sollte die Schaltung reibungslos funktionieren.
> [...]



Hatte sehr ähnliche Probleme mit meinem 8.0er Swoop. Hat ne Weile gedauert bis ich den Umwerfer so eingestellt hatte, dass ich vorne beide Kettenblätter nutzen konnte. Ging dann aber und läuft seitdem auch tadellos.
Ärgerlich wars natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## RobG301 (3. Juni 2013)

clumsy schrieb:


> Überlege, das Swoop 7.0 zu kaufen, aber bin mir mit der Rahmengröße unsicher.
> Hier mal ein Foto von einem User, der 1,83m groß ist und das Swoop in L fährt:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1341287
> 
> Ich bin 1,89M (SL 92) und müsste vermutlich den Sattel noch weiter rausziehen...das ist mir dann doch etwas zu viel. Fährt jemand in meiner Größe das Swoop in 20" bzw. L ? Wie schauts dann mit der Sattelüberhöhung aus?



Kritisch bei der Größe!

Bin 1,99 bei 97cm Schrittlänge und da muss man einfach sagen ist L zu klein, auch wenns mit 20'' angegeben ist, ist das Sattelrohr gefühlt 20-30mm zu kurz!

Aber laut Radon wollen sie keinen größeren Rahmen bauen, weil es kompakt und wendig bleiben soll!

Mal sehen, wie die Nachfrage ist und ob man reagiert! Liteville und Alutech bauen ja auch wendige, große Bikes mit ordentlich Federweg ohne, dass es ein Problem darstellt und selbst ein Canyon bietet mehr Spielraum für große Fahrer!


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juni 2013)

Specification Swoop 175 2014
Swoop 175 2014 coming in August

Swoop 6.0 1699,-
RS Domain RC CL taper
RS Monarch Plus R
SLX Derailleur front/rear
Formula RX 180/180
Race Face Evolve post
Race Face Evolve riser bar 725mm and stem
Race Face Chester crank
Sun Ringlè rims 2QR15/X12
Big Betty 2.4

Swoop 7.0 2199,-
RS Lyrik RC taper
RS Monrach Plus RC3
RS Reverb Stealth
XT Derailleur
Race Face Chester crank
Formula T1 180/180
Syntace Factory Kit
DT E1900 Sline 26 QR15/X12
Big Betty 2.4

Swoop 8.0 2799,-
FOX PL 36 Float 180 R O/B taper QR20
FOX PL Float X CTD Adjust BV K
RS Reverb Stealth
SRAM X9
Formula T1 180/180
Race Face Atlas 24/36 Bash
Race Face Atlas Factory Kit
DT E2000 20mm/X12
Big Betty 2.4

Swoop 9.0 3299,-
FOX PL 36 Float 180 RC2 Fit taper QR20
FOX PL Float X CTD Adjust BV K
RS Reverb Stealth
SRAM XO
SRAM XO Trail 180/180
Race Face SIX C 24/36 Bash
Race Face Atlas Factory Kit
DT E2000 20mm/X12
Big Betty 2.4

Specification Swoop 190 and Swoop 210 coming soon


----------



## siebenacht (4. Juni 2013)

Man bin froh, dass ich mein Swoop 9.0 schon habe. Bis auf den neuen Dämpfer ist die Ausstattung wesentlich schlechter. Wahrscheinlich wird das 7er der Renner sein, wenn es nicht wieder mit der orangen Farbe kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (4. Juni 2013)

Ich finde grad die Farbe der 13er Swoop 7.0 geil! Niht so langweilig wie die anderen bikes..... aber das ist halt Geschmacksache 

Find das Warten aufs 14er Swoop 7.0 lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Kauf mir lieber das jetzige Swoop, aufrüsten geht immer


----------



## tane (4. Juni 2013)

...ALLE mit float gabeln, keine talas mehr???


----------



## siebenacht (4. Juni 2013)

Und vorne keine 200er Scheibe mehr, ist das Swoop ab 2014 nur noch AM?


----------



## haekel72 (4. Juni 2013)

gnarf schrieb:


> also bei mir funktioniert die Schaltung vorne garnicht, Kette springt nicht um bzw muss ich per Hand machen. Werds nochmal in die Werkstatt zum Einstellen bringen, hoffe danach funktioniert es.
> Bei nem neuen Bike trotzdem ärgerlich !



Ist ja wohl keine Lösung, haben gutes Geld bezahlt und da soll alles Reibungslos funktionieren! 
Hatte mit Sram Kontakt und die bestätigen das diese Kombi nicht okay ist. Habe eben Radon geschrieben und hoffe auf eine positive Antwort. 

Ich bleib dran!


----------



## siebenacht (4. Juni 2013)

walzer schrieb:


> Ein 2-fach Umwerfer funktioniert nicht. Die mussten einen 3-fach nehmen wegen dem Bashguard. Der 2 - fach Umwerfer drückt gegen den Bashguard und dann kommt man garnicht mehr auf das 2te Kettenblatt. Deswegen haben die einen 3-fach Umwerfer genommen. Hab das jetzt aber ganz gut eingestellt bekommen.
> 
> Wenn 2-fach Umwerfer, dann müsst ihr den Bashguard entfernen.



Der Bashguard ist nur geringfügig größer als das 36er Kettenblatt. Außerdem hat SRAM auch eine Kurbel mit Bashguard und 36-22er bzw. 38-24er Abstufung.
Dafür muss doch ein SRAM-2fach-Umwerfer passen.

Ich denke mal, am Swoop ist ein S3-Umwerfer dran, dann müsste der passen.
Gruß 78


----------



## DannyCalifornia (4. Juni 2013)

tane schrieb:


> ...ALLE mit float gabeln, keine talas mehr???



Upgrade!  Die Talas is doch eh ********. Oder is die 36er besser als die 32er was das Ansprechverhalten angeht?


----------



## gnarf (4. Juni 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Ist ja wohl keine Lösung, haben gutes Geld bezahlt und da soll alles Reibungslos funktionieren!
> Hatte mit Sram Kontakt und die bestätigen das diese Kombi nicht okay ist. Habe eben Radon geschrieben und hoffe auf eine positive Antwort.
> 
> Ich bleib dran!





 

Ja ist wirklich ärgerlich sowas, weil das wirklich GARNICHT schaltbar ist im jetztigen Auslierferungszustand !


----------



## haekel72 (4. Juni 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Der Bashguard ist nur geringfügig größer als das 36er Kettenblatt. Außerdem hat SRAM auch eine Kurbel mit Bashguard und 36-22er bzw. 38-24er Abstufung.
> Dafür muss doch ein SRAM-2fach-Umwerfer passen.
> 
> Ich denke mal, am Swoop ist ein S3-Umwerfer dran, dann müsste der passen.
> Gruß 78



Ich hoffe das "der" passt und radon mir den schickt!


----------



## leThomas (4. Juni 2013)

@haekel72  berichte uns bitte bitte bitte was radon dir antwortet 

Der Umwerfer des Swoop 8.0 (2013) is schon etwas zickig.
Ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass die KeFü da nicht ganz unschuldig dran ist...
ob das Sinn macht oder stimmt ist die andere Frage

Mir gefällt die Swoop 8.0 (2013) Ausstattung immernoch am besten
eine lyrik rc2dh oder eine "schwarze" lyrik hätten das vielleicht ändern können
gibt's aber nicht


----------



## morituri (5. Juni 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hallo, war jetzt bei meinem lieblingsschrauber und der fragt bei Sram direkt nach ob diese Kombi okay ist oder unzulässig! Wenn ich ein Ergebnis habe dann werden wir wohl an Radon gehen und auf einen Umbau pochen! Vielleicht ist es mit einem x9 2x Trigger von Sram oder in kombi mit einem Umwerfer 2x10 besser.
> 
> Bitte hier schreiben wenn noch mehr Probleme haben. Ich finde wenn man ein neues Rad kauft dann sollte die Schaltung reibungslos funktionieren. Habe schon Bilder und beschreibung des Problems an radon geschickt. Diese sagten mir das anhand meiner Bilder alles richtig montiert wäre. Sie schrieben das ich zu einem Radonhändler fahren soll (über 60km einfache fahrt) und dieser sollte das einstellen. Ich habe schon lange mein Schrauber und der wird mir ein paar Zeilen schreiben und ich hoffe das Radon dann mit Kulanz antwortet!
> 
> P.S.: Nächste Woche wirds Wetter gut und dann feuer Frei!!!


 
Also ich hab auch Probleme mit dem Umwerfer.
Bin aktuell schon am überlegen, ob ich mir selber einen 2x10ner nachrüste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (5. Juni 2013)

morituri schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch Probleme mit dem Umwerfer.
> Bin aktuell schon am überlegen, ob ich mir selber einen 2x10ner nachrüste.




Hallo, warum selber umrüsten??? Macht mal Radon Dampf im Kessel! Das muss von denen übernommen werden! 

Lg haekel72


----------



## siebenacht (5. Juni 2013)

Kannst Du mal genau beschreiben, was nicht funktioniert, Kette nicht rauf aufs große Kettenblatt oder nicht runter aufs kleine? Wie gesagt bei mir funktioniert es (9er ohne Kettenführung).


----------



## morituri (5. Juni 2013)

ich muss immer am trigger 2x schalten um den Gang rauf zu schalten.
Beim runterschalten das gleiche.

Ansonsten ist das einstellen total nervraubend.


----------



## morituri (5. Juni 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hallo, warum selber umrüsten??? Macht mal Radon Dampf im Kessel! Das muss von denen übernommen werden!
> 
> Lg haekel72



An welche Adresse hast du dich gewandt? An HS Bike Discount oder Radon Support?


----------



## haekel72 (6. Juni 2013)

morituri schrieb:


> An welche Adresse hast du dich gewandt? An HS Bike Discount oder Radon Support?



Hi an die Adresse:  [email protected]  , bis jetzt aber noch keine Antwort bekommen (2 Tage).


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo Radon,

ist ja lieb, das ihr immer auf Facebook Infobrocken raus schickt, aber auch dort nicht auf Fragen zu antworten ist wirklich nicht die feine Art.

Entweder man macht Sozial Media hier oder auf FB oder man lässt es sein.

Frage:

Swoop 2014 ab August: Bestellbar ab August oder lieferbar im August? Farben für die Modelle? Stealth 150 oder 125?


----------



## QE2 (6. Juni 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hallo Radon,
> 
> ist ja lieb, das ihr immer auf Facebook Infobrocken raus schickt, aber auch dort nicht auf Fragen zu antworten ist wirklich nicht die feine Art.
> 
> ...



Letzte Info war August -wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Stealth müsste bei 31.6 doch die 150er sein, Farben sollte schwarz bei einigen Modellen sein.


----------



## siebenacht (6. Juni 2013)

morituri schrieb:


> ich muss immer am trigger 2x schalten um den Gang rauf zu schalten.
> Beim runterschalten das gleiche.
> 
> Ansonsten ist das einstellen total nervraubend.



Hä , dann müsste aber doch die Kette eigentlich auf dem Bashguard liegen. Verstehe ich nicht! Ich muss definitiv nur einmal schalten und der Umwerfer ist auch so begrenzt, dass zweimal gar nicht geht. Dann stimmt irgendetwas mit der Übersetzung zwischen Trigger und Umwerfer nicht. Der Dreifach-Umwerfer könnte doch eigentlich nur Probleme machen, weil das zweite Kettenblatt (36) größer ist als das normale zweite Kettenblatt bei einer Dreifach-Kurbel (bei Sram 33). Wie gesagt, bei mir passt das auch nicht perfekt, funktioniert aber irgendwie.
Gruß 78


----------



## morituri (7. Juni 2013)

Es funktioniert auch irgendwie.

Beim 1. mal schalten, springt der Umwerfer auf eine mittel Position zwischen 1. und 2. Kettenblatt. DH. die Kette springt nicht um sondern bleibt noch auf dem jeweilige Kettenblatt hängen (schnarrt halt fürchterlich). Wenn ich dann das zweite mal schalte, wird der Umwerfer soweit hingezogen, dass die Kette endlich umspringt und auf das höhere Kettenblatt springt. Gleiches beim runterschalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, was gibt es für Alternativen um beim Steuersatz des 7er, dem FSA Orbit Z, eine flachere Kappe (FSA benennt es "cone spacer") zu verbauen? Laut Recherche von bike-components sind die flacheren cone spacer von FSA in Deutschland nicht zu haben.

edit: gemeint ist in der Explosionszeichnung das Teil Nr. 2, am liebsten in der Ausführung "H2051A"


----------



## siebenacht (7. Juni 2013)

@ Bonvivant,
der FSA Orbit Z in dem Link ist aber für 1,5''-Steuerrohre. Im Swoop müsste der Orbit Z-t für Tapered verbaut sein. Ich habe auch keinen passenden einzelnen flachen Deckel gefunden und habe dann den Deckel von dem Steuersatz genommen. War übrigens hier schon mal ein Thema. 
Gruß 78


----------



## siebenacht (7. Juni 2013)

morituri schrieb:


> Es funktioniert auch irgendwie.
> 
> Beim 1. mal schalten, springt der Umwerfer auf eine mittel Position zwischen 1. und 2. Kettenblatt. DH. die Kette springt nicht um sondern bleibt noch auf dem jeweilige Kettenblatt hängen (schnarrt halt fürchterlich). Wenn ich dann das zweite mal schalte, wird der Umwerfer soweit hingezogen, dass die Kette endlich umspringt und auf das höhere Kettenblatt springt. Gleiches beim runterschalten.



Klingt aber wirklich nach einem Einstellungsproblem. Zuerst musst Du den maximalen Schwenkbereich des 3fach-Umwerfers mit den beiden Anschlagschrauben (low und high) auf die beiden Kettenblätter beschränken und dann den Zug so einstellen, dass die Kette sauber von dem kleinen aufs große Kettenblatt geht (also am 3-fach-Hebel von 1 auf 2;  3 wird mit dem Endanschlag verhindert). Dann noch Feinjustierung mit der Einstellmutter am Hebel, dass die Kette innerhalb des Umwerferkäfigs schleiffrei läuft. Fertig!! 
Ich vermute mal, dass bei Dir der Zug so eingestellt ist, dass Du beim Schalten vom kleinen aufs große Kettenblatt nicht vom 1. auf den 2. Gang am Hebel schaltest, sondern vom 2. auf den 3. Gang. Dann kann der Umwerfer beim Runterschalten aufs kleine Kettenblatt nicht weit genug zurückspringen, so dass er vom Zug auf dem 2. Gang anstatt auf dem 1. Gang + Endanschlag im Zug hängen bleibt. 
Ist der Zug auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt am Umwerfer straff (dann wahrscheinlich 2.Gang) oder hängt er etwas locker (dann 1. Gang)?

Gruß 78


----------



## Tomak (7. Juni 2013)

....schön erklärt 

Nach dieser Anleitung dürfte es keine Probleme mehr geben. Auf die richtige Positionierung des Umwerfers solltest du ebenfalls noch mal schauen.

Ich fahre eine 3-fach XT auf 2-fach umgerüstet (mit Bashguard), XT 3-fach Umwerfer und 3-fach Shifter ohne Probleme.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## morituri (7. Juni 2013)

Ok werd ich mir anschauen.
Aber grundsätzlich halte ich es für schwachsinnig hier eine 3x10 zu verbauen, wenn man nur 2 Kettenblätter hat.
Der einzigste Vorteil den ich sehe, dass man auf 3x10 umrüsten könnte ohne eine neue Schaltung zu kaufen. Dafür hast man immer mehr schwierigkeiten bei der Einstellung der Schaltung. Oder seh ich das falsch und es gibt sorum ungeahnte Möglichkeiten?

@haekel: hab hs bike discount geschrieben


----------



## haekel72 (8. Juni 2013)

morituri schrieb:


> Ok werd ich mir anschauen.
> Aber grundsätzlich halte ich es für schwachsinnig hier eine 3x10 zu verbauen, wenn man nur 2 Kettenblätter hat.
> Der einzigste Vorteil den ich sehe, dass man auf 3x10 umrüsten könnte ohne eine neue Schaltung zu kaufen. Dafür hast man immer mehr schwierigkeiten bei der Einstellung der Schaltung. Oder seh ich das falsch und es gibt sorum ungeahnte Möglichkeiten?
> 
> @haekel: hab hs bike discount geschrieben





Ich habe noch keine News. Hier scheint es aber einige zu geben die zufrieden sind damit!  Obwohl Sram diese Zusammenstellung der Komponenten als NICHT zulässig erklärt!

LG und viel Spaß beim biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morituri (9. Juni 2013)

Ich hab schon eine Antwort erhalten:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> doch das macht Sinn. Der 3 fach Umwerfer ist für die Racefacekurbel und deren Kettenlinie ideal geeignet. Wir haben von dem Modell schon mehrere 100 Stück produziert und verkauft. Diese Kombination ist von B. Probst und seinem Team, in enger Absprache mit SRAM, explizit so entwickelt worden.
> 
> ...


----------



## bodobiker13 (9. Juni 2013)

weiß jemand von euch ob es dass 7.0 auch bald wieder in 18" verfügbar  geben soll oder obs komplett ausverkauft ist? für 1,75m wäre das doch M  oder?


----------



## Thiel (9. Juni 2013)

morituri schrieb:


> Ich hab schon eine Antwort erhalten:



Ich glaube das ist bei einigen Canyon Bikes auch extra so gewählt worden und funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Didgi (9. Juni 2013)

bodobiker13 schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch ob es dass 7.0 auch bald wieder in 18" verfügbar  geben soll oder obs komplett ausverkauft ist? für 1,75m wäre das doch M  oder?



Wow, krass. Hab vor ca. 4 Tagen das 7.0er in 18" bestellt^^Hoffe mal ich bekomm es auch


----------



## Bonvivant (9. Juni 2013)

Danke @siebenacht


----------



## Didgi (12. Juni 2013)

jaaa heute ist es angekommen!


----------



## siebenacht (12. Juni 2013)

Na dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## gnarf (17. Juni 2013)

so nachdem ich nun in der Bike Werkstatt meines Vertrauens war und dort die nicht funktinierende Schaltung/Umferfer einstellen lassen wollte, wurde mir gesagt, da is nichts zu machen, weil der Umwerfer nicht passt, und das nicht funktionieren kann. 
Die Kette springt vorne nicht von klein auf gross....
Müssten doch eigentlich alle am Swoop8 das Problem haben ?? GIbts da jetzt schon ne Stellungnahme von Radon zu ?????


----------



## tane (17. Juni 2013)

probierz doch folgendes (also "konstruktionszeichnung" isses keine, aber vlt könnz was erkennen):


----------



## siebenacht (17. Juni 2013)

gnarf schrieb:


> so nachdem ich nun in der Bike Werkstatt meines Vertrauens war und dort die nicht funktinierende Schaltung/Umferfer einstellen lassen wollte, wurde mir gesagt, da is nichts zu machen, weil der Umwerfer nicht passt, und das nicht funktionieren kann.
> Die Kette springt vorne nicht von klein auf gross....
> Müssten doch eigentlich alle am Swoop8 das Problem haben ?? GIbts da jetzt schon ne Stellungnahme von Radon zu ?????



Entschuldige bitte, aber das ist totaler Quatsch!! Nur weil eine Fahrradhändler-Werkstatt sagt, das geht nicht, weil es nicht passt, glaubst Du das? Ich fahre ein Shimano-XT-Schadow-Plus-10fach-Schaltwerk mit SRAM-9fach-Schalthebeln, 9fach-XT-Kette und 9fach-XT-Kassette und das funktioniert. Frag mal Deinen Händler, der wird sagen, das funktioniert, weil es nicht passt.

Hast Du mal versucht den Umwerfer nach meiner Beschreibung einzustellen? Beim meinem Swoop 9 funktioniert der Umwerfer, ist zwar ein X0, sollte aber keinen Unterschied zum X9 machen.

Klar ist ein 3fach-Umwerfer mit 3fach-Schalthebel erstmal nicht für eine 2fach-Kurbel vorgesehen, trotzdem kann es aber funktionieren. Der SRAM-3fach-Umwerfer soll eigentlich 22-33-44 schalten und am Swoop soll er nun 24-36-nix(Bash) schalten, also ist die einzigste Frage, ob das Leitblech des Umwerfers anstatt des 33er Kettenblattes das 36er Kettenblatt schafft. Da der Umwerfer auch das große 44er Kettenblatt schalten muss, sollte das gehen. Umgekehrt würde es wahrscheinlich nicht gehen. Es ist nicht optimal, aber es müsste funktionieren. Das komplett schleiffrei zu bekommen, könnte eventuell schwierig werden, aber schalten sollte gehen.

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das Radon etwas verbaut, was überhaupt nicht funktioniert und das zwischen dem X9-und dem X0-Umwerfer ein Schaltunterschied besteht.
Im übrigen verbaut Canyon am Strive 9 auch eine 2fach-Kurbel mit einem 3fach-Umwerfer und 3fach-Umwerferhebel, allerdings den XTR von Shimano. 

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (17. Juni 2013)

Also tut mir echt leid, aber ich weiß nicht was manche hier für Probleme haben. Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen mein Swoop 7.0 bekommen. Gleiches Problem: Schaltung bzw. Umwerfer geht eigl gar nicht. Habs getestet und angeschaut. Das Ding war so grottig montiert, so konnte das nicht funktionieren.

Was hab ich gemacht:
+ Kurbel/Kettenblätter entfernt
+ Schaltzug gelockert
+ Umwerfer neu ausgerichtet
+ Schaltzug befestigt
+ Kurbel/Kettenblätter drauf
+ Schaltung neu eingestellt

War ne Sache von 30 Minuten. Fazit: Schaltung geht perfekt! Die Kette springt beim 1. Schalten vom kleinen aufs große KB, und auch wieder sauber zurück. 

Also, nicht immer nur nörgeln und wegen jeder Kleinigkeit "zum Händler eures Vertrauens" rennen. Die scheinen es ja auch nicht drauf zu haben 

Ich weiß, man sollte schon erwarten können, dass an nem bike die Schaltung eingestellt ist. Aber mal ehrlich, das kann doch jeder von uns selbst. 1. macht schrauben Spaß 2. lernt man noch was dabei und 3. ist es immer geiler ein bike zu fahren an dem man selbst rumgeschraubt hat 

Also ran an den Speck


----------



## haekel72 (17. Juni 2013)

gnarf schrieb:


> so nachdem ich nun in der Bike Werkstatt meines Vertrauens war und dort die nicht funktinierende Schaltung/Umferfer einstellen lassen wollte, wurde mir gesagt, da is nichts zu machen, weil der Umwerfer nicht passt, und das nicht funktionieren kann.
> Die Kette springt vorne nicht von klein auf gross....
> Müssten doch eigentlich alle am Swoop8 das Problem haben ?? GIbts da jetzt schon ne Stellungnahme von Radon zu ?????



Ich habe das hier schon mind. 5 mal geschrieben und heute ist mir die kette runter gesprungen und gerissen! Ich warte seit 3 Wochen auf eine Stellungsnahme weil Sram das auch bestätigt das es nicht passt mit der kombo! Wäre schön wenn radon uns die uUmwerfer austauschen würde. Müsst euch eben dort melden und melden.....


----------



## haekel72 (17. Juni 2013)

Didgi schrieb:


> Also tut mir echt leid, aber ich weiß nicht was manche hier für Probleme haben. Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen mein Swoop 7.0 bekommen. Gleiches Problem: Schaltung bzw. Umwerfer geht eigl gar nicht. Habs getestet und angeschaut. Das Ding war so grottig montiert, so konnte das nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Was hab ich gemacht:
> + Kurbel/Kettenblätter entfernt
> ...




Ja genau, an einem NEUEN Bike Schrauben und Schrauben, so muss das sein


----------



## mw.dd (17. Juni 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Ich habe das hier schon mind. 5 mal geschrieben und heute ist mir die kette runter gesprungen und gerissen! Ich warte seit 3 Wochen auf eine Stellungsnahme weil Sram das auch bestätigt das es nicht passt mit der kombo! Wäre schön wenn radon uns die uUmwerfer austauschen würde. Müsst euch eben dort melden und melden.....



Das sich Radon aus diesem Forum zurückgezogen hat, weil deren Produkte und Service nicht ausschließlich gelobt wurden hast Du sicher mitbekommen. Das ist in diesem Fall aber nicht schlimm, weil Du alle Antworten, die Du brauchst, hier schon bekommen hast:
  @siebenacht hat Dir erklärt, wie man den Umwerfer einstellt, und irgendwo stand auch schon mal, warum ein Zweifach-Umwerfer nicht funktionieren würde.
Also gib Dir ein wenig Mühe, dann bekommst Du das hin. Möglicherweise sind Kombinationen mit extremen Kettenschräglauf (Groß-Groß/Klein-Klein) nicht völlig schleiffrei fahrbar; das Geräusch solltest Du aber als Warnsignal akzeptieren.


----------



## Didgi (17. Juni 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Ja genau, an einem NEUEN Bike Schrauben und Schrauben, so muss das sein



Wie ich bereits geschrieben hab, es war ne Sache von 30 Minuten. ICH hab damit kein Problem, kann jetzt einfach biken gehen und muss mich nicht jeden Tag aufs neue über Radon oder irgendwelche Experten in ner Werkstatt aufregen. Aber jedem das seine


----------



## siebenacht (18. Juni 2013)

@ Didgi

Bin vollkommen Deiner Meinung, als Mountainbiker sollte man zumindest grundlegende Schrauberkenntnisse vom Bike haben und dazu zählt mindestens das Einstellen der Schaltung. Nichts ist ärgerlicher, wenn man mitten im Wald 50km von der nächsten Zivilisation entfernt eine kleine Panne hat und sich nicht zu helfen weiß. Am liebsten sind mir die Leute bei einer gemeinsamen Tour, die ohne Multitool, Ersatzschaltzug, Kettenschloß und ganz wichtig ohne Ersatzschaltauge kommen.

@ haekel72
Kann Dir aus Erfahrung nur empfehlen, jede Schraube Deines neuen Bikes zu prüfen. Du wärst nicht erste, der auf dem Trail ne wichtige Schraube verliert, weil die von der Werkstatt nicht richtig festgezogen worden ist.
Und selberschrauben erspart den Ärger mit irgendeiner Werkstatt. 
Im übrigen sei froh, dass Dir Radon keinen 2fach-X9-Umwerfer angebaut hat, denn wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, sind sämtliche 2fach-X9-Umwerfer-Low-Direct-Mount nur für echte 2fach-Kurbeln, d.h. 1. für eine andere Kettenlinie und 2. für vollkommen ungeeignete Kettenblatt-Kombinationen (wie z.B. 36-26 oder 42-28). Also das würde auf jeden Fall nicht funktionieren. Nur in der X0-Version gibt es wohl einen geeigneten 2fach Umwerfer für 22-36.

Gruß 78


----------



## DannyCalifornia (18. Juni 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Am liebsten sind mir die Leute bei einer gemeinsamen Tour, die ohne Multitool, Ersatzschaltzug, Kettenschloß und ganz wichtig ohne Ersatzschaltauge kommen.


Wow, das trägst du tatsächlich immer alles mit Dir rum? Außer nem Multitool hab ich von den og Dingen nie was dabei ^^


----------



## filiale (18. Juni 2013)

Hab ich auch alles dabei  Mit Ersatzschlauch und Pumpe, Arzthandschuh, Schmutzlappen, Reifenheber etc.
dafür sind meine Touren auch um die 80-100km und ich fahre oft mit dem Auto zum Startpunkt. Also weiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit weg von Freunden die helfen könnten.


----------



## tane (18. Juni 2013)

Didgi schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits geschrieben hab, es war ne Sache von 30 Minuten. ICH hab damit kein Problem, kann jetzt einfach biken gehen und muss mich nicht jeden Tag aufs neue über Radon oder irgendwelche Experten in ner Werkstatt aufregen. Aber jedem das seine



...würd ich auch selber machen, ANDERERSEITS ist es auch bei einem dacia nicht akzeptabel, daß ich beim neuwagen erstmal zündung & ventile einstellen muss (wie anderenthreads sinngemäß jemand behauptet hat...) bevors losgehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (18. Juni 2013)

Also Multitool, Schlauch, Pumpe & Erste-Hilfe-Set ist außerhalb der "Hausrunde" immer dabei & auch schon gebraucht worden!!
Schaltauge sehe ich noch ein - sollte ich mir auch mal eines einpacken - aber Schaltzug und Kettenschloß?


----------



## tane (18. Juni 2013)

kettenschloß ist unabdingbar, wiegt & kostet nix, da hab ich mehrere mit!


----------



## OliverKaa (18. Juni 2013)

tane schrieb:


> kettenschloß ist unabdingbar, wiegt & kostet nix, da hab ich mehrere mit!


 
Hab ich zum Glück noch nicht gebraucht


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. Juni 2013)

Leute was erwartet ihr von einem Versender wie Radon??
Die hauen die Biks raus und was dann kommt ist denen scheiß egal. 

Dafür hab ihr eine Top Ausstattung für dass Geld.

Wer nicht basteln will oder kann sollte sich kein Bike von
Versender holen.
Nichts desto trotz ist dass scheiß von Radon.


Wer mal 10km heimgeschoben hat geht nicht ohne schlauch Multitool Flickzeug Reifenheber und Kettenschloss Los.
Und wer mal einen stark Blutende Fleischwunde hatte weis auch eine Erste Hilfe Set zu schätzen.


----------



## Didgi (18. Juni 2013)

tane schrieb:


> ...würd ich auch selber machen, ANDERERSEITS ist es auch bei einem dacia nicht akzeptabel, daß ich beim neuwagen erstmal zündung & ventile einstellen muss (wie anderenthreads sinngemäß jemand behauptet hat...) bevors losgehen kann



Ich sagte ja, eigl sollte man erwarten können das an ne neuem bike fürs erste alles eingestellt ist. Aber wie gesagt, so Kleinigkeiten mach ich dann einfach schnell selbst. Find das nicht schlimm. Zudem fühl ich mich irgendwie wohler wenn ich vor der 1. richtigen Ausfahrt bissel am bike geschraubt und manches anders eingestellt oder nachgestellt hab.


----------



## siebenacht (18. Juni 2013)

Interessanter Weise reißt auf einer Tour immer bei denen die Kette, die kein Kettenschloß und keinen Kettennieter am Multitool haben und bei denen das Schaltauge ab, die keinen Ersatz bei haben. Und so ein Kettenschloß ist sehr genial. Kette gerissen, einfach Nietstift mit Kettennieter am Multitool rausdrücken, Kettenschloß rein, fertig und man hat die gleiche Kettenlänge wie vorher. Ca. 4g Mehrgewicht, die eine Menge Ärger auf dem Trail ersparen. Eine gerissene Kette mit defektem Nietstift wieder hinzukriegen, ist nicht ganz so einfach. Ein Ersatzschaltzug wiegt nun kein Kilo und Schaltzug kann im Gelände schnell mal reißen, irgendwo hängengeblieben oder beim Sturz.
Naja muss ja jeder selbst wissen. Voraussetzung ist natürlich (und darum ging es ja eigentlich) man kann mit diesen Dingen auch eine Panne selbst beheben, denn eine Fahrradwerkstatt ist ja meistens im Wald oder im Gebirge nicht zu finden.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (18. Juni 2013)

v.a wer keine kettenführung hat sollte unbedingt ein kettenschloss dabeihaben: erster antritt mit kette die halb am kleinen, halb am mittleren/großen blatt liegt, & ab ist sie...
von den aufgegangenen nieten, wo mir keine schukd/ursache bewußt war ganz zu schweigen...
& ohne kette - gehz nur bergab gut...
aber natürlich jeder wie er mag!


----------



## RobG301 (18. Juni 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Leute was erwartet ihr von einem Versender wie Radon??
> Die hauen die Biks raus und was dann kommt ist denen scheiß egal.
> 
> Dafür hab ihr eine Top Ausstattung für dass Geld.
> ...



Die Erstmontage des Bikes sollte fehlerfrei sein!

Aber klar, wer nicht selber schrauben will, muss zum Fachhändler gehen und kein Versenderbike kaufen!

Aber ich kenn es von Radon nur, dass man zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung extrem kulant reagiert.


----------



## Aalex (18. Juni 2013)

tane schrieb:


> kettenschloß ist unabdingbar, wiegt & kostet nix, da hab ich mehrere mit!



das kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber einen ersatzschaltzug?

man kann es auch übertreiben  dann müsst ihr auch ersatzspeichen und nippel mitnehmen, nippelspanner usw.

wenn die hütte so verrödelt ist bricht man die ausfahrt doch eh ab

es sei denn man ist in den alpen unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. Juni 2013)

Kommt immer drauf an als CCler ist die Gefahr wohl geringer, aber in Enduro Bericht keine Seltenheit.
Was spricht gegen ein Schaltauge, so was sollte man immer auf Lager haben.

Zwischen dem wechsle eines Schaltauge und einer Speiche liegen ja wohl Welten.


----------



## Aalex (18. Juni 2013)

beim x-12 dingens reicht ja die schraube

mir gings auch ehrer um den schaltzug... ich kenne keinen, der sowas dabei hat. auch nicht in der 180mm plus fraktion.


----------



## siebenacht (18. Juni 2013)

Ick schon, mich
Hab den auch schon einmal gebraucht, nach einem Sturz am Rothorn.
Aber lassen wir das mal hier, soll jeder selbst entscheiden, was er auf den Trail nimmt.

Mich würde eher interessieren, ob die 3fach-X9-Umwerfer am 8er Swoop nach Einstellung nun funktionieren?


----------



## tane (18. Juni 2013)

schaltzug immer mit, dazu 2 schläuche (fahrte tl)


----------



## haekel72 (19. Juni 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ick schon, mich
> Hab den auch schon einmal gebraucht, nach einem Sturz am Rothorn.
> Aber lassen wir das mal hier, soll jeder selbst entscheiden, was er auf den Trail nimmt.
> 
> Mich würde eher interessieren, ob die 3fach-X9-Umwerfer am 8er Swoop nach Einstellung nun funktionieren?



Nee! Nur mit viel Smagges und Glück. Und da ich nicht der beste Schrauber bin (noch nicht^^) haben sich schon zwei wirklich Gute Schrauber versucht daran! So bleint das definitiv nicht. Die erste Kette ist schon am A.... deswegen! Natürlich hatte ich Kettenschloß dabei und sogar Tool und Nieten
Das Problem ist nur am Hochschalten auf das große Blatt!


----------



## lxtrasher (20. Juni 2013)

Alles Proleten hier... (Zitat: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9413133978&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_reply
)


----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. Juni 2013)

Wow, soviel hat Radon also dazu gelernt von damals... Hammerhart. Muss ich mir wohl nochmal überlegen, ob ich die Kollegen nochmals jemandem empfehle..

/edit: Hab gerade den Beitrag gesucht. Schon gelöscht worden?

/nochma edit: link benutzen hilft ^^ ich depp..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (20. Juni 2013)

Bestätigt sich immer wieder, dass ich das Fratzenheft nicht brauche!

Also erstmal sollte hier jedem und auch Radon klar sein, dass in einem Forum wie hier nun mal primär die Probleme besprochen werden, denn die meisten versuchen hier eine Lösung für ein Problem zu finden. Dass es darunter auch Motzer oder sogar Markengegner mit "klugen" Ratschlägen gibt, sollte auch klar sein. 
Dies gefällt natürlich keinem Hersteller, ich hatte auch schon bei einem anderen Hersteller einen Maulkorb, dass ich ein bestimmtes Problem nicht mehr ansprechen darf.

Zweitens sollte hier auch mal klar zwischen dem Hersteller Radon und dem Händler H&S getrennt werden. Das wird hier oft vermischt.

Drittens, es wird hier öfter von dem schlechten Service gesprochen, ich kann bisher vom Service von H&S nur gutes berichten. Sie haben mir immer schnell und unkompliziert geholfen (ich hoffe, es bleibt so), wobei ich das Meiste selbst repariere. Mit Fahrradhändlern und Werkstätten vorort habe ich nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber es gibt da auch Ausnahmen.

Viertes, ick find dit Swoop richtig geil, hab mir aber dit eine oder andere umgebaut, z.B. von 10fach auf 9fach mit kurzem Schaltwerk oder Zugführung nicht mehr unter dem Tretlager, tieferere Front und kürzerer Vorbau usw., ist natürlich persönlicher Geschmack.
Nicht meckern, sondern selber machen!

Gruß 78


----------



## siebenacht (20. Juni 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Nee! Nur mit viel Smagges und Glück. Und da ich nicht der beste Schrauber bin (noch nicht^^) haben sich schon zwei wirklich Gute Schrauber versucht daran! So bleint das definitiv nicht. Die erste Kette ist schon am A.... deswegen! Natürlich hatte ich Kettenschloß dabei und sogar Tool und Nieten
> Das Problem ist nur am Hochschalten auf das große Blatt!


@ haekel72
Musst Du auch 2x hochschalten, so wie @ morituri geschrieben hatte und kannst Du 3x schalten?
Wenn das große Kettenblatt beim Hochschalten nicht gleich greift, könnte es auch an der Kurbel bzw. den Kettenblättern liegen. Ist meistens auch nicht günstig bei der Schaltung verschiedene Hersteller zu mischen, weil der Hersteller seine Teile natürlich miteinander abstimmt. 

Ansonsten halte ich mich auch an diese Devise, aber am Swoop habe sämtliche Hersteller und Logiken mit einander kombiniert:
-Kurbel + Kettenblätter Race Face SixC 22-36 10fach
-Umwerfer Sram X0 3x10fach
-Schaltwerk Shimano XT-Shadow-plus kurz 10fach
-Kassette Shimano XT 9fach
-Kette Shimano XT 9fach
-Schalthebel Sram X7/X9alt 9fach
Aber es funktioniert!

Gruß 78


----------



## haekel72 (20. Juni 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ haekel72
> Musst Du auch 2x hochschalten, so wie @ morituri geschrieben hatte und kannst Du 3x schalten?
> Wenn das große Kettenblatt beim Hochschalten nicht gleich greift, könnte es auch an der Kurbel bzw. den Kettenblättern liegen. Ist meistens auch nicht günstig bei der Schaltung verschiedene Hersteller zu mischen, weil der Hersteller seine Teile natürlich miteinander abstimmt.
> 
> ...





Hi, ne ich muss jetzt einmal voll durchdrücken in einem mittleren Gang dann gehts einigermaßen aber auch nur weil mein Schrauber einen von "6" weißen Distanzringen an der Kurbel entfernt hat! Habt ihr schon mal bei Euch nachgeschaut? Ist schon seltsam oder?


----------



## Tomak (21. Juni 2013)

@siebenacht: Deine Antriebskombi ist mutig 

Gerade das 10 fach Shadow Schaltwerk mit den 9 fach sram Triggern hätte ich für unmöglich gehalten.

Gut zu wissen, dann order ich mir mal ein Shadow 10 fach.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Timore (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hab Interesse an einem swoop 7.0
Hätte aber eine kurze Frage zur Geometrie.
Wäre über Hilfe dankbar, um auch bald ein glücklicher swoop-besitzer zu sein 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10704261

Gruß Timore


----------



## siebenacht (21. Juni 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> @siebenacht: Deine Antriebskombi ist mutig
> 
> Gerade das 10 fach Shadow Schaltwerk mit den 9 fach sram Triggern hätte ich für unmöglich gehalten.
> 
> ...



Naja, so mutig war das nicht. Der Tipp, dass das funktioniert, kam hier aus dem Forum in 9fach/10fach - was lässt sich mischen? ab Beitrag 760. Hier gibt sogar eine Übersicht, was geht und was nicht geht.
Dort wird momentan an einem Adapter für das Shadow-10fach-Schaltwerk gefeilt. Bei mir funktioniert es auch ohne super, man muss es nur genau einstellen. Finde diese Lösung sehr genial, wollte ja den Vorteil des Shadow-plus-Schaltwerk (keine Kettenführung zu brauchen) nutzen ohne auf diesen 10fach-Quatsch umzusteigen. Nachdem ich die Spannung am Schaltwerk noch einmal verstärkt habe (kann mein einstellen) kann ich auf eine Kettenführung verzichten.

@ Tomak
Noch ein kleiner Tipp, nimm gleich das kurze Schaltwerk, da kürzerer Käfig auch weniger Angriffsfläche für Äste oder Steine.

Auch wenn dies im Fratzenheft einige Leute anders sehen, ist dieses Forum schon sehr genial, was Tipps und Problembeseitigung angeht.

Gruß 78


----------



## tane (21. Juni 2013)

shimano schaltwerke & sram schalthebel (& umgekehrt) soll doch überhauptgarnicht wegen unterschiedlicher übersetzungen (1:1 die einen, 1:2 die anderen - ich verstehe darunter: unterschiedlicher kabelweg beim schaltennn) funktionieren...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juni 2013)

9-fach SRAM Trigger an 10-fach Shimano Schaltwerk funktioniert mit 9-fach Kassette dann 9-fach.


----------



## Tomak (21. Juni 2013)

@siebenacht: Danke für die Ausführung und den Hinweis 

Bin eh schon immer Fan von den kurzen Schaltwerken gewesen.

Was das Forum angeht, sehe ich genauso.....durchwegs nette Leute und tolle Infos !! Spinner gibt es überall.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (21. Juni 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> 9-fach SRAM Trigger an 10-fach Shimano Schaltwerk funktioniert mit 9-fach Kassette dann 9-fach.



also is die gschicht von 1:1 & 1:2 übersetzung bs...(no jo, soll net der einzige sein...)
sonst könnt das nie funken...


----------



## siebenacht (22. Juni 2013)

@ tane
lies einfach in dem Fred "9fach/10fach - was lässt sich mischen?" nach, da steht alles drin!
Gruß 78


----------



## haekel72 (26. Juni 2013)

Neues wegen meiner Schaltungsprobleme am Swoop 8.0 von Radon:

-Es ist wohl ein psychologisches Problem!

Hm, wie soll ich das wohl verstehen? 

Ich lasse die Sache jetzt Ruhen, baue die Sch.... um und beim nächsten Bike (denke kein Radon) wird nicht mehr gespart! 

Bis denne!


----------



## spectraler (26. Juni 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Neues wegen meiner Schaltungsprobleme am Swoop 8.0 von Radon:
> 
> -Es ist wohl ein psychologisches Problem!
> 
> ...



....wenn du schreibst, dass beim ersten Schalten der Umwerfer auf Mittelposition springt, und erst beim Zweiten ganz rüber, klingt es für mich so als hätte der Zug zu wenig Vorspannung. Sprich wenn du auf dem kleinen Blatt bist, ist der Zug evtl. zu locker! So wird er beim ersten Schalten erstmal gestrafft udn etwas bewegt. 
Wenn du also auf dem kleinen Blat bist, dreh am Trigger die Stellscharaube soweit raus, dass der Zug straff ist bzw. sich leicht RIchtung größerem Blatt bewegt. Vorrausgesetzt dass die Anschläge passen, sollte er sich bei einem Hub aufs größere Blatt bewegen. Sollte die Nachstellschraube am Trigger nicht reichen, schraube sie zu 2/3 rein und stell den Zug ersmal am Umwerfer nach. (also aufs kleine Blatt schalten,  Klemmschraube auf und schön straff ziehen).
Der Abstand zwischen den Blättern der Kurbel sollte bei 2 und 3-fach gleich sein. 
Ich habe an einem Bike von 3-Fach auf 2-fach Kurbel gewechselt und lediglich den oberen Anschlag neu eingestellt.


----------



## siebenacht (26. Juni 2013)

@ spectraler
Musst Du nicht Deinen Nick-Namen ändern, wenn Du Dein Canyon Spectral verkaufst?


----------



## siebenacht (26. Juni 2013)

So, musste wieder mal feststellen, was man nicht selbst zusammenschraubt, ist Murks oder vertraue keiner Werkstatt, insbesondere nicht bei der Werksmontage.
Anscheind hatte man bei der Werksmontage zuviel Schraubenkleber übrig, also hat man den dort hingekippt, wo er nicht hingehört.

Hatte seit kurzem ein leises Knacken beim leichten Einfedern des Hinterbaus. Sehr auffällig war es bei gröberen Kopfsteinpflaster, also bei schnellen kleinen Stößen.
Nach kurzer Suche war der Übeltäter auch schnell lokalisiert: die Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahme. Diese bestehen ja quasi aus einer Schraubenhülse mit Innengewinde (5er Inbus) und einer Schraube mit Außengewinde (3er Inbus). Der Schraubenkleber war nun nicht nur auf dem Gewinde, sondern auch auf der Schraubenhülsenaußenseite (siehe Fotos) und der Schraubenkopfinnenseite, was das Knacken verursachte. Dies beschädigt aber nicht nur die Schraubenaufnahme an der Wippe bzw. dem Rahmen, sondern auch die Dämpferhülse, wenn man damit länger fährt. Also wer auch ein leichtes Knacken an dieser Stelle hat, sollte den Dämpfer mal ausbauen und alles säubern. War aber nicht leicht, die verklebten Schraubenhülsen rauszukriegen. Einmal ist ein Versehen, aber auf beiden Schraubenhülsen oben und unten ist Methode. Vielleicht hat das einen höheren Sinn, nur ich verstehe ihn einfach nicht.

Ich hoffe, die anderen Schrauben an den Lagerstellen sind nicht so eingeklebt. Werde ich dann wohl mal bei Zeiten prüfen müssen.

Schraubenhülse oben:


Schraubenhülse unten:


Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectraler (26. Juni 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ spectraler
> Musst Du nicht Deinen Nick-Namen Ã¤ndern, wenn Du Dein Canyon Spectral verkaufst?



Da is was dran, da werd ich wohl beim nÃ¤chsten keinen Bikenamen mehr einbeziehen, sonst muss ich ihn zu oft wechselnð


----------



## Biker_123 (17. Juli 2013)

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen. Ich hab das Swoop 8.0 und möchte mir für eine längere Tour Ersatzspeichen zulegen. Weiß jemand, welche Länge die Speichen haben?
Bei Radon wurde ich nur auf den Speichenkaluklator von DT Swiss verwiesen, da kann ich aber den DT Swiss E 2000 Laufradsatz nicht finden...


----------



## spectraler (17. Juli 2013)

Biker_123 schrieb:


> Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen. Ich hab das Swoop 8.0 und möchte mir für eine längere Tour Ersatzspeichen zulegen. Weiß jemand, welche Länge die Speichen haben?
> Bei Radon wurde ich nur auf den Speichenkaluklator von DT Swiss verwiesen, da kann ich aber den DT Swiss E 2000 Laufradsatz nicht finden...



hi, kannst du das nicht einfach messen? Nabenloch bis Nippel und entsprechend was fürs Gewinde (evtl. 5mm) zugeben.


----------



## napstarr (22. Juli 2013)

50 Seiten zum Thema Swoop und nicht ein ordentlicher Fahrbericht der die Stärken und Schwächen des Rades aufzeigt - fast nur Problemdiskussionen bzgl. Erstmontage und Radons Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

... das sagt einiges aus.

Dann wird's wohl ein Torque!
Vielen Dank an Radon, dass mir die Entscheidung so leicht gemacht wird,...


----------



## haekel72 (22. Juli 2013)

napstarr schrieb:


> 50 Seiten zum Thema Swoop und nicht ein ordentlicher Fahrbericht der die Stärken und Schwächen des Rades aufzeigt - fast nur Problemdiskussionen bzgl. Erstmontage und Radons Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
> 
> ... das sagt einiges aus.
> 
> ...



Hättest ja mal Fragen können aber als Info: Schwächen hat das Swoop für das Geld KEINE aber viel Spaß mit dem Torque - da gibt es ja dutzende Fahrberichte


----------



## siebenacht (22. Juli 2013)

napstarr schrieb:


> 50 Seiten zum Thema Swoop und nicht ein ordentlicher Fahrbericht der die Stärken und Schwächen des Rades aufzeigt - fast nur Problemdiskussionen bzgl. Erstmontage und Radons Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
> 
> ... das sagt einiges aus.
> 
> ...



Hast Du wirklich alle 50 Seiten gelesen? Es gab doch genug Berichte über Stärken und Schwächen. 
Ich wollte ja mal einen etwas größeren Bericht zum Bike und meinen Umbauten schreiben, aber komm nicht dazu, weil ich einfach zu oft mit dem Bike Spaß habe.
Ist einfach die Frage, was für Dich wichtiger ist. Das Swoop ist mehr Enduro, also tourentauglicher, das Torque wohl mehr in Richtig Freerider, also bikeparktauglicher. Das Swoop ist allerdings auch zum Ballern gemacht, was auch für den Park gut ist, das Torque ist eher etwas wendiger. 

Gruß 78


----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2013)

Was ist das denn für ein Unfug. Was kann der Hersteller dafür wenn die Benutzer keine Lust haben einen Fahrbericht zu schreiben ? Was hat das mit der Qualität des Bikes zu tun ?
Schon seltsam dass die Canyon Fahrer auf so niedrigem Niveau gegen Radon feuern. Da weiß ich bescheid, Canyon-Fanboy


----------



## Timore (28. Juli 2013)

Heute mit dem Swoop 7.0 in Bad Wildbad gewesen (Fahrtechnikkurs) - was eine Granate, hat mich sehr sanft die ein oder andere ruppige Stelle runtergebracht. Sehr gut gemacht! *Bike tätschel* 

Jetzt gehts demnächst damit in den Urlaub - und keine Sekunde bereue ich den Kauf!!!


----------



## Horaff (8. August 2013)

Hallo,
welche Grösse fahrt ihr beim Swoop? Bin 183cm.
Danke


----------



## Bayernmichi (8. August 2013)

Horaff schrieb:


> Hallo,
> welche Grösse fahrt ihr beim Swoop? Bin 183cm.
> Danke



Würde ein L nehmen und falls wirklich notwendig noch den vorbau verkürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (8. August 2013)

@ Horaff
Fahre ein M bei 1,76. Einen kürzeren Vorbau für agileres Handling kann ich auch empfehlen (40 anstatt 60mm).
Gruß 78


----------



## ride2befree (9. September 2013)

jetz hätt ich mich dazu entschieden mir ein swoop 7.0 zu kaufen.. jetz ist es überall ausverkauft!! ((   weiß noch wer was, oder hat ein gebrauchtes abzugeben?


----------



## backstein689 (10. September 2013)

ride2befree schrieb:


> jetz hätt ich mich dazu entschieden mir ein swoop 7.0 zu kaufen.. jetz ist es überall ausverkauft!! ((   weiß noch wer was, oder hat ein gebrauchtes abzugeben?




Das 2014er sollte bald online zu bestellen sein.


----------



## Campainer (10. September 2013)

Hab das gestern bei Radon nachgefragt. Die anderen Modelle werden ab Mitte Oktober bestellbar sein.


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (1. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es denn in Bayern einen Swoop- Besitzer der mich mal Probehocken lässt? Rahmengröße wäre M!


----------



## Gleitfrosch (24. Oktober 2013)

Hat irgendwer mal versucht, die Aufkleber vom 7.0er Swoop abzumachen? Geht das oder sind die unterm Lack?


----------



## Jance (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das Swoop 8.0 2013 und habe es versäumt mir die technischen Daten von der Radon Homepage abzuspeichern.
Hat jemand die Daten vom Swoop 8.0 gespeichert und kann mir diese evtl . per mail zukommen lassen?
Im Voraus schon einmal Danke, Jance


----------



## enno112 (31. Dezember 2013)

Bitteschön...

https://web.archive.org/web/2013041...n-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-8-0_id_18447_.htm

Und guten Rutsch....


----------



## Jance (1. Januar 2014)

Hall Enno, Frohes neues Jahr.
Danke für den Link ! 
Was es nicht alles gibt im Internet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morituri (3. Januar 2014)

Hey hat von euch schon jemand den Dämpfer getauscht?
Musste leider feststellen, dass der DB Air CS nicht passt


----------



## morituri (3. Januar 2014)

HansMaulwurf31 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn in Bayern einen Swoop- Besitzer der mich mal Probehocken lässt? Rahmengröße wäre M!



Ja hier gibts n paar. Besteht dein Interesse noch am testen oder hast dich schon entschieden?


----------



## ofi (5. Januar 2014)

morituri schrieb:


> Hey hat von euch schon jemand den Dämpfer getauscht?
> Musste leider feststellen, dass der DB Air CS nicht passt



Darf man fragen was da nicht gepasst hat?


----------



## morituri (7. Januar 2014)

Der DB Air ist zu breit.


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (7. Januar 2014)

@morituri 
Vielen Dank für das Angebot, hab mich jedoch vor ein paar Tagen für ein YT Wicked entschieden.


----------



## morituri (10. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand n plan was für einen Postmount Adapter ich brauch, wenn ich meine HR Bremse auf Shimano Saint 203mm aufrüsten will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich denke den hier:

http://www.bikestore.cc/popup_image.php/pID/218651

Ist PM6 Hinten am Rahmen


----------



## leThomas (10. Februar 2014)

sicher? da steht mal "vorne" dran...


----------



## haekel72 (10. Februar 2014)

http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&es...ur=677&page=1&start=0&ndsp=32&ved=0CF0QrQMwAg

Lese mal, also ich denke der passt!


----------



## leThomas (10. Februar 2014)

"

der Hinterrad Scheibenbremse mit 203 mm Scheibe an Rahmen mit  Post Mount 6 Scheibenbremsaufnahme
"
Tatsächlich, du hast recht und ich was dazugelernt


----------



## haekel72 (10. Februar 2014)

Hauptsache geholfen!


----------



## morituri (10. Februar 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Dann Achtung  du brauchst das
> Formula 7" Postmount Adapter R203. Hab das letzte bei Amazon geschossen für 23,00 Euronen.
> Schrauben sind mit dabei.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-12

Hatte das hier gelesen und mich für den Adapter entschieden. Ich berichten dann obs passt.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a64102/scheibenbremsadapter-7-pm-203mm.html


----------



## haekel72 (17. Februar 2014)

Hi, bin Unterwegs und bräuchte schnell die Maße der Hinterradnabe. Ist das die 12 x 135mm oder 12 x 142? Danke marko


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Februar 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hi, bin Unterwegs und bräuchte schnell die Maße der Hinterradnabe. Ist das die 12 x 135mm oder 12 x 142? Danke marko


 X12  12 x 142mm


----------



## haekel72 (17. Februar 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> X12  12 x 142mm


Danke, Chef Persönlich


----------



## morituri (18. Februar 2014)

Also nach kleinen Verzögerung.
Der 7" Formula Adapter passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (15. März 2014)

Ich hab einen original aufs Swoop abgestimmten Monarch+R abzugeben. klick


----------



## LaughingBuddha (21. März 2014)

Hey Leute, ich möchte mir das neue swoop 190 7.0 bestellen.
Hat das jemand schon in seiner Garage stehen und kann mir sagen wie es sich so fährt?


----------



## haekel72 (21. März 2014)

Swoop 2013! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## ChrisStahl (3. April 2014)

Swoop im Dauertest:


----------



## haekel72 (3. April 2014)

Dafür brauche ich kein "Hans" das habe ich selber getestet und als "Sehr Gut" befunden! Es Swoopt und wird auch mein nächstes werden!


----------



## beat_junkie (6. April 2014)

Welche Scheiben fahrst du mit der [email protected]?


----------



## haekel72 (6. April 2014)

Hi, sind Clarks Scheiben 

Trau Dich!


----------



## Riderman (8. April 2014)

wer kann denn etwas zu den "nicht-Bikepark" Erfahrungen,  also zu Trails vorzugsweie berghoch berichten ?  stehe hier vor der FRage Swoop  vs. Torque....  und im Vordergrund steht Enduro-Spass.

Danke an alle schon mal.


----------



## morituri (9. April 2014)

Geht alles wunderbar.
Bin letztes Jahr ne Alpen-X mit 12k hm gefahren und ging. Musste zwar teilweise schieben und klar es gibt leichtere Bikes, aber das Swoop geht bergauf wirklich super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (9. April 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hi, sind Clarks Scheiben
> 
> Trau Dich!



Ist die bremsleistung mit den Scheiben besser als mit den originalen?


----------



## siebenacht (9. April 2014)

Riderman schrieb:


> wer kann denn etwas zu den "nicht-Bikepark" Erfahrungen,  also zu Trails vorzugsweie berghoch berichten ?  stehe hier vor der FRage Swoop  vs. Torque....  und im Vordergrund steht Enduro-Spass.
> 
> Danke an alle schon mal.


Ist die Frage, was für Dich wichtiger ist. Das Torque ist vielleicht einen Tick wendiger und verspielter (leichter aufs Hinterrad ziehen) als das Swoop, weil kürzerer Radstand und kürzere Kettenstrebe. Das Swoop ist vielseitiger und geht besserer bergauf, weil längere Kettenstrebe. Selbst steile Rampen sind sogar ohne Absenkung der Gabel kein Problem. Das Swoop ist außerdem zum Bergabballern gemacht.
Gruß 78


----------



## jojo2791 (14. April 2014)

Guten Nachmittag,

Ich habe ein Radon Swoop 175 7.0 von 2013 und ich habe das Problem,dass meine Vorderrad Narbe von Sun Ringle ( Jumping Flea ) ein leises aber doch hörbares quietschen von sich gibt. 
Ich habe es schon auf die Narbe eingegrenzt, da die Bremse nicht schleift oder sonstiges.
Ich habe lange gesucht aber nicht die richtige Antwort gefunden, bzw. Hilfe gefunden um das quietschen zu beseitigen.
Versucht habe ich schon die Distanzringe zu entfernen und alles sauber zu machen, was jedoch kein erfolg brachte. 
Die Steckachse hat keine Gebrauchsspuren im Sinne von Abreibungen oder Ähnlichem.


Die anderen Sun Ringle Treads hier im Forum gaben mir leider keine Auskunft darüber.

Hat jemand von euch so einen Fall gehabt oder hat eine Idee wie ich das beheben könnte?

Mfg jojo2791


----------



## scottifx1 (14. April 2014)

Mein swoop 7.0  ist von 05.13 .
Habe im Januar das gleiche problem gehabt . Säubern bringt da nichts mehr ,bei mir wahren alle lager vorne zwei und hinten vier total kaputt. Das nach nur 1000 km enduro fahren und ohne Hochdruckreiniger. Nach radon geschickt und 2 wochen später repariert zurückbekommen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jojo2791 (15. April 2014)

Okay, vielen Dank.
Das war natürlich nicht das erhoffte Ergebnis aber naja =)

mfg jojo2791


----------



## scottifx1 (15. April 2014)

Ob deine naben auch einen lagerschaden haben kanst's du auch selber checken . Vorderrad ausbauen und versuchen mit deinem finger den lagerinnenring zu drehen .der sitzt etwas tiefer in der nabe und ist so 10 mm breit kommst du gerade noch dran . Der muss sich dann leicht drehen und darf nicht ruckeln und mahlen.
Den gleichen test mach du hinten auch gleich .
Der typ von radon hat mir am telefon auch zu  verstehen gegeben das mit den naben von ringle nicht  viel los ist .

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (17. April 2014)

Ausflug mit meinem 8.0 ^^


----------



## Bierschinken88 (24. April 2014)

Moin,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Rahmengröße fürs 2013er Swoop bei 1,76-1,77m Körpergröße und 82-83cm Schrittlänge geeignet wäre?
Kann man den 16er Rahmen da noch fahren?

Hab ein Slide 125 in 18" das passt vom Überstand recht gut.

Danke!


----------



## DirtyDan87 (24. April 2014)

Ich persönlich fahre bei einer Größe von 1,75 die 16" Variante. Bin aber auch schon mit dem 18" Rahmen gefahren und kam damit genau so gut klar. Zu groß sollte dir die 18" Variante auf jeden Fall nicht sein.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (25. April 2014)

Ah gut zu wissen.

Es geht mehr darum, dass ich eines in 16" gebraucht haben könnte und ich mir nicht einig war, ob das Größenmäßig passt, wo mein anderes Radon 18" hat.

Was meinst du denn wie Tourentauglich das 6.0 ist?


----------



## jojo2791 (26. April 2014)

Hallo, mit hat es heute das Schaltwerk an meinem Swoop 2013 175 7.0 zerlegt. 
Jetzt ist die Überlegung aufgekommen ein kurzen Schaltkäfig zu besorgen bzw. ein Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Umbau von Schaltwerk am Swoop? 
Mfg jojo2791


----------



## Thiel (26. April 2014)

Hallo,

bei Sram kannst du nur ein kurzes Schaltwerk fahren, wenn du vorne ein Kettenblatt hast.


----------



## DirtyDan87 (26. April 2014)

Korregier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber gab es nicht bei dem 2013er Modell nur ein 7.0 und 8.0?
Zur Tourentauglichkeit kann ich nur sagen, dass das bei uns im Mittelgebirge kein Problem ist, da radelt man auch mal locker 40 km Touren berg auf und berg ab so jeweils um die 1000 hm. Klar wäre man da mit einem AM Rad wie nem Slide wohl besser bedient, aber es ist durchaus machbar.
Um nochmal auf die Rahmengröße zu sprechen zu kommen, ich war Heute mit einem Kumpel der das Swoop in 18" hat im Bikepark und da ist der kürzere 16" Rahmen von mir schon etwas verspielter... kommt also drauf an was du machen willst. Wenn du mehr im Park sein willst ist das 16" gar kein Problem, wenn du vermehrt Touren fahren willst dann guck doch mal ob du es mal probefahren kannst...
Ps ich hab grad mal nachgeschaut wegen Schrittlänge ist bei mir ca. 82cm.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (26. April 2014)

Hi,

sorry, ich meinte auch das 7.0er.

Grundsätzlich ists eh schon zu spät, ich hab das Bike gekauft, aber ich denke, da sollte ich mit klarkommen.
Habe für richtige Touren ein Slide 125 und hab halt ne "Ballerbude" gesucht, mit der ich auch mal in den Park kann. Das traue ich mich mit dem 125er nämlich nicht.

Wenns für so 40-50km/1000hm in 3-4Std klargeht reicht mir das.

Nächste Woche müsste ichs hier stehen haben, dann werd ichs ausprobieren.
Bin vor allem mal gespannt, ob die Standardfedern für mich (81-83Kg) passen.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## DirtyDan87 (26. April 2014)

Die müssten passen. 
Dann viel Spaß im  Park


----------



## beat_junkie (12. Mai 2014)

Kann mir jemand den rise vom verbauten syntace vector beim 175 sagen?
Bzw. Hat wer nen link zu dem Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (12. Mai 2014)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den rise vom verbauten syntace vector beim 175 sagen?
> Bzw. Hat wer nen link zu dem Lenker?


Ich meine 20mm, 8Grad 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CID_ntuAp74CFSsIwwodM0sAwQ


----------



## beat_junkie (12. Mai 2014)

12 grad steht zumindest auch Lenker. Mehr leider nicht. Bis auf klemmung noch.


----------



## haekel72 (12. Mai 2014)

Sorry, ist der 12 Grad, 20mm Rise. Habe meinen gleich am Anfang abgebaut und ersetzt!
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...or-7075-High20-Alu-12-Grad-780-mm--25144.html


----------



## beat_junkie (12. Mai 2014)

Danke dir.


----------



## DirtyDan87 (12. Mai 2014)

War der nicht kürzer, also zumindest an meinem Swoop.


----------



## beat_junkie (12. Mai 2014)

Ja die Länge ist 700.


----------



## haekel72 (13. Mai 2014)

DirtyDan87 schrieb:


> War der nicht kürzer, also zumindest an meinem Swoop.


Ja, war nur der Link zwecks Rise und Neigung^^. 70cm waren mir zu wenig!


----------



## beat_junkie (13. Mai 2014)

Andere Frage,  welchen adapter bräuchte ich um die saint oder zee an meinem 2013 zu montieren?
welche Scheiben Größe hinten würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## haekel72 (13. Mai 2014)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Andere Frage,  welchen adapter bräuchte ich um die saint oder zee an meinem 2013 zu montieren?
> welche Scheiben Größe hinten würdet ihr empfehlen?


Vorne brauchst du keinen Adapter, hinten auch nicht wenn du bei 180mm bleibst. Mir reicht die Größe 203/180mm mit meiner XT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (13. Mai 2014)

Danke dir haekel.


----------



## DirtyDan87 (26. Mai 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das das richtige Schaltauge für mein Swoop 7.0?


----------



## Jan89 (26. Mai 2014)

DirtyDan87 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob das das richtige Schaltauge für mein Swoop 7.0?



Jop X-12 Schaltauge passt!


----------



## Bierschinken88 (27. Mai 2014)

Moin,

mal ne Frage zu den Schaltaugen.
Ich hab für mein Slide mit Schnellspannerachse immer ein Schaltauge im Rucksack, falls das mal abreisst.
Kann das bei den X12-Augen auch passieren? - Die sehen mir deutlich massiver aus.
Da bricht eher das Schaltwerk oder?

Grüße,
Swen

PS: Was für einen Abzieher benötigt man um die Race-Face-Kurbel zu demontieren?


----------



## siebenacht (27. Mai 2014)

Man braucht noch die Schraube dazu und eigentlich ist in der Schraube die Sollbruchstelle drin und nicht wie früher im Schaltauge. Eigentlich braucht man nur die Schraube, aber ick habe besser beides dabei, sicher ist sicher. Ansonsten waren bei meinem Swoop aus 2013 ein anderes (wahrscheinlich Radoneigen) Schaltauge und Schraube verbaut. Die waren massiver bzw. aus Guss. Habe dann gleich gegen das Schaltauge und die Schraube von Syntace getauscht.
Gruß 78


----------



## Bierschinken88 (27. Mai 2014)

Ah, verstehe, das macht Sinn!
Das Schaltauge selber, sah mir nämlich viel zu massiv aus.
Heisst, wahrscheinlich reichts auch, nur die Schraube unterwegs dabei zu haben.

Nochmal zurück zur Kurbel. Ich benötige da wohl einen Abzieher mit/für ISIS-Standard.
Kann mir da mal jemand was zur Veranschaulichung verlinken?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. Mai 2014)

Normaler Abzieher mit M8 Senkschraube tuts bei der RF auch, wenn ichs noch richtig im Kopf habe. Hab mir inserts gedreht, es aber diverse male aus der Not schon mit normalen Innensechskant-Senkkopfschrauben gemacht. Gewinde in die Kurbelachse, Kopf Richtung Abzieher.

Nachtrag: Bin mir nicht 100 % sicher, ob die M8 bei ner RF oder nem Octalink zum Einsatz kam.  Ist schon etwas her. Diese Adapter / Auspressstücke gibt es meines Wissens aber auch überall zu kaufen.


----------



## siebenacht (27. Mai 2014)

@ Bierschinken88
Kommt drauf an welches Bike bzw. welche RF-Kurbel Du hast. Bei der SixC ist der Abzieher schon eingebaut. Ansonsten findest Du auf der RF-Homepage zur entsprechenden Kurbel die Installation Instructions. Dort ist der Ein- und Ausbau sowie das benötigte Werkzeug erklärt.
Gruß 78


----------



## DirtyDan87 (27. Mai 2014)

Super. Danke für die Info


----------



## Bierschinken88 (27. Mai 2014)

Ich möchte ganz konkret die Kurbel am Swoop 7.0 abmontieren.
Das passende Werkzeug dafür finde ich einfach nicht.


----------



## haekel72 (27. Mai 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Ich möchte ganz konkret die Kurbel am Swoop 7.0 abmontieren.
> Das passende Werkzeug dafür finde ich einfach nicht.


Habe jetzt nicht mitgelesen, müsste eine 8er Innensechskant Schraube sein und ein Schraubdeckel mit 10er Innensechskant. Einfach die 8er Rausdrehen, die stößt dann an die 10er Schraube, jetzt weiterdrehen, die 10er dient als Abzieher und Schwupp müsste die Kurbel Runter gehen!


----------



## Bierschinken88 (27. Mai 2014)

Danke, check ich mal


----------



## haekel72 (27. Mai 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Danke, check ich mal


Ich musste es auch schmerzlich feststellen, der erste Versuch ging Schief und die 10er Innenkant kaputt. Nur die 8er Drehen!


----------



## siebenacht (27. Mai 2014)

@ Bierschinken88
Steht doch alles in der Installation Instructions zur Chester-Kurbel auf der Raceface-Homepage:
Unter Ausbau: "b) Verwenden Sie einen ISIS-kompetiblen Kurbelabzieher mit M22 x 1 Gewinde (Park Tool CWP-6), um die rechte Kurbel von der Innenlagerachse zu lösen."
Der Abzieher, wie von haekel72 beschrieben, ist meines Wissens nur in der SixC schon eingebaut. 
Gruß 78


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. Mai 2014)

> Der Abzieher, wie von haekel72 beschrieben, ist meines Wissens nur in der SixC schon eingebaut.



Meine Chester hat auch das normale M22x1 fürn Abzieher und nicht den eingebauten Abzieher.


----------



## haekel72 (28. Mai 2014)

Meine Atlas auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (1. Juni 2014)

D.h. ich kriege die Respond mit dem Abzieher runter? http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27401_Kurbelabzieher-CWP-7.html


----------



## DirtyDan87 (1. Juni 2014)

Kann mir vll jemand bei der Gabel weiter helfen? Ist ja bei dem 7.0 die "Fox 36 Van R Taper" Ich würde meine Gabel gerne vor meinem Bikeurlaub mal auf machen und das Öl kontrollieren, da man ja des öfteren hört, dass ab Werk zum Teil zu wenig Öl drin ist. Hat das schon jemand gemacht und hat Angaben welche Ölmenge wo rein gehört? Ich habe dazu nur folgende Seite gefunden auf der die Angaben bis 2010 zu finden sind:
http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/Content/oil_volumes_010_ger.html

Zudem noch ein Frage: Ist die Gabel mit Der "FIT" Technologie? Davon würde ja abhängen ob man das grüne oder das rote Öl benötigt. Bei Youtube gibt es ein schönes Video für den Service der 2011er Van wo das Grüne Öl verwendet wird.





Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## bohne__ (2. Juni 2014)

so kinder, kurze fragestunde:
mir hats grad an meinem 2013er/8er swoop das schaltwerk durchs hinterrad gezogen und schlatauge+schaltwerk völlig zerfetzt.
dazu jetzt die frage: *brauch ich zu meinem 2x10er antrieb das x9 schaltwerk mit mittleren oder langem käfig?*

meines wissens sollte ja der mittlere käfig zu 2x10 passen, aber an der kurbel ist ja dank bashguard auch der 3x10er umwerfer verbaut. das schafft mich total..

und zweite frage: *das passende schaltauge sollte das syntace x12 vom bikediscount sein oder?*
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553

danke für schnelle hilfe, ich will so schnell wie möglich wieder aufs bike


----------



## Bierschinken88 (2. Juni 2014)

Hi,

Schaltauge passt.
Vergiss die Schraube dazu nicht! - Hatte ich grade erst...schau mal ne Seite zuvor.

Grüße,
Swen

PS: Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Abzieher für die Race Face Respond des Swoop 7.0 passt?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27401_Kurbelabzieher-CWP-7.html


----------



## DirtyDan87 (2. Juni 2014)

So wie ich das sehe passt der Abzieher. Auf der RF Homepage Steht zwar der CWP 6, aber ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.
http://www.raceface.com/comp/inst/B10052-nil-DH-EXIcrankset-4L.pdf


----------



## Bierschinken88 (2. Juni 2014)

Ja, meines Erachtens ist der CWP-6 der Vorgänger?! Der CWP-7 wird zumindest als passend für ISIS beschrieben.


----------



## bohne__ (2. Juni 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Schaltauge passt.
> Vergiss die Schraube dazu nicht! - Hatte ich grade erst...schau mal ne Seite zuvor.



haha, danke für den tipp,  allerdings hats die schraube als einziges bauteil hinterhalb des tretlagers unbeschadet überlebt.. 
da war da wohl ned viel vonwegen sollbruchstelle


----------



## siebenacht (3. Juni 2014)

@ bohne 
Kiek mal, wat ick hier geschrieben habe. Wenn es noch das Schaltauge und die Schraube von Werk aus ist, ist da wohl etwas Radoneigenes verbaut. Diese Schraube ist recht massiv und hat im Gegensatz zur Originalsysyntace-X12-Schaltaugenschraube keine Sollbruchstelle. Deshalb hatte ich gleich auf die Syntaceteile umgebaut. 
Mit dem mittleren Schaltwerkskäfig sollte wohl gehen (kiek hier), auf den Umwerfer kommt es dabei nicht an.
Gruß 78


----------



## Bierschinken88 (5. Juni 2014)

Moin,

kann mir jemand sagen, mit welchen Federn das 7.0 ab Fabrik ausgeliefert wurde?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (11. Juni 2014)

Oder kann mir zumindest jemand sagen, für welche Gewichtskategorie die 500x2.8 ausgelegt ist?
Irgendwo gabs von Fox ne Tabelle, aber ich find die nichtmehr.


----------



## Thiel (11. Juni 2014)

Da gibts keine Tabellen, da es von der Übersetzung des Rahmens abhängig ist.

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## Bierschinken88 (19. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand parat, welches Einbaumaß der VAN RC Dämpfer hat?


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Juni 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Hat jemand parat, welches Einbaumaß der VAN RC Dämpfer hat?


Wie alle Swoop175 und Slide 160 Länge 216mm Hub 63mm Buchsen 22,2 x 8mm.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (19. Juni 2014)

Perfekt, danke dir!

Welche Feder kannst du bei rund 80Kg inkl. Equipment empfehlen? 500er oder eher 450er?

Die Steckachse hinten ist die Standard Syntace X-12, richtig?


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Juni 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Perfekt, danke dir!
> 
> Welche Feder kannst du bei rund 80Kg inkl. Equipment empfehlen? 500er oder eher 450er?
> 
> Die Steckachse hinten ist die Standard Syntace X-12, richtig?


X12 Richtig. Feder wohl eher 500. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (19. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> X12 Richtig. Feder wohl eher 500. Gruß Bodo


Jepp, 500, habe auch ca. 80kg und fahre die 500 er aber am Nicolai!


----------



## Bierschinken88 (29. Juni 2014)

Welche Breite hat die X-12 Steckachse? 142mm passt?


----------



## DirtyDan87 (29. Juni 2014)

Ja, passt


----------



## Bierschinken88 (5. Juli 2014)

Weiss jemand welche Kabelführungen am Swoop verbaut sind?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-kabelfuehrung-5mm-98647
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-kabelfuehrung-6mm-90481


----------



## beat_junkie (5. Juli 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand welche Kabelführungen am Swoop verbaut sind?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-kabelfuehrung-5mm-98647
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-kabelfuehrung-6mm-90481



Ganz schön teuer. Schau mal bei lelebeck, das sind cent Artikel.  Größe kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (5. Juli 2014)

Ich weiss, das sind gewöhnliche Kabelschellen, komme aus der Elektronikbranche 
Geht mir nur um das Baumaß


----------



## siebenacht (7. Juli 2014)

Sollten die 5mm sein, da der Schaltzug ja auch nur 5mm hat. Für die Bremsleitung könnten allerdings die 6mm in Betracht kommen. Irgendeinen Sinn müssen die ja auch haben.
Gruß 78


----------



## Bierschinken88 (9. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand von euch nen Flaschenhalter, wo auch große (0.75l) Flaschen reinpassen?
In das Radon-Alu-Teil passts nur mit Hängen und Würgen...während der Fahrt trinken ist da nicht.


----------



## siebenacht (9. Juli 2014)

Ick habe den hier, passt bei Rahmengröße M bestens und hält die Flasche sehr gut fest, leicht und günstig. Jetzt gibt es wohl die 2. Generation davon. Habe extra den mit der linken seitlichen Öffnung genommen, damit ich rechts den Lenker (Hinterradbremshebel) festhalten kann.
Vorne einarmig bremsen ist immer ungünstig.


----------



## siebenacht (25. Juli 2014)

Habe jetzt ein kleines Sorgenkind am Swoop, das Tretlager der Race Face SixC-Kurbel, ein Race Face X-Type Team DH Innenlager.
Hatte nach einem Jahr ein leichtes Spiel an der Kurbel festgestellt. Man konnte die Kurbel im Lager minimal nach oben und unten bewegen. OK, dachte ich, wird wohl das Innenlager hin sein, also ausgetauscht. Nach dem Austausch war auch kein Spiel mehr, nun nach ca. einem Monat das gleiche Spiel und anscheinend tritt auch ein minimaler Fettfilm aus dem Tretlager. Eigentlich soll das Race Face Lager ja sehr robust sein.
Meine Vermutung ist, dass das Tretlagergehäuse unter dem Toleranzbereich (72,25 bis 73,25mm) der Kurbel liegt und somit die Kurbel mit dem harten Endanschlag nicht richtig fest mit dem Tretlager verspannt ist. Bei einer ganz groben Messung mit eingebautem Innenlager könnte in der Tat das Tretlagergehäuse ca. nur 72mm haben, 73mm wäre ja eigentlich die Norm. Genau messen kann man das ja nur mit ausgebauten Lagern. In der Beschreibung zum Innenlager steht, man kann dies mit Distanzscheiben ausgleichen. Ich würde jetzt einfach einen weißen Kettenlinienspacer (1mm) mehr auf Achse der Kurbel als zusätzliche Distanzscheibe schieben, dann müsste die Kurbelachse ausreichend mit dem Innenlager verspannt sein, oder? Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit oder besteht ein anderes Problem?
Hatte bisher nur Shimanokurbeln, kennt sich jemand mit den Race Face Kurbeln/Innenlagern aus oder kennt jemand das Problem und die Lösung?

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (10. August 2014)

Passt dieser Adapter für hinten, um ne 200er Scheibe zu montieren? http://www.fantic26.de/Magura-Adapt...uise-Marta-MT-2-4-6-8-Avid-Disc-Bremsscheiben


----------



## haekel72 (10. August 2014)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Passt dieser Adapter für hinten, um ne 200er Scheibe zu montieren? http://www.fantic26.de/Magura-Adapt...uise-Marta-MT-2-4-6-8-Avid-Disc-Bremsscheiben


nein, steht doch 180mm


----------



## beat_junkie (10. August 2014)

dacht ich hatte mal gelesen, dass man den auch nehmen kann von 180 auf 200.
welchen kann ich nehmen ohne gleich 20 euro für einen ausgeben zu müssen?


----------



## Bierschinken88 (11. August 2014)

Darf ich bei den 7.0 Besitzern mal erfragen, wie zufrieden ihr mit der MTC seid?


----------



## Gleitfrosch (11. August 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Darf ich bei den 7.0 Besitzern mal erfragen, wie zufrieden ihr mit der MTC seid?



Ich bin nicht zufrieden. Hat trotz einbremsen nicht wirklich viel Bremsleistung. Wenn sie warmgefahren ist, wirds etwas besser. Hab sie gegen 'ne XT getauscht.


----------



## scottifx1 (11. August 2014)

Bremsleistung ok , aber die hebel sind ein Witz. Klapern ,viel lehrweg und rasten von alleine aus . Schon zweimal eingeschickt zur reperatur . jetzt gegen code getauscht


----------



## DirtyDan87 (11. August 2014)

Bei mir war die Bremsleistung eigentlich Ok. Hab sie aber wegen der Hebelgeometrie gegen eine ZEE eingetauscht.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (11. August 2014)

Ich hab auch beide Bremsen einschicken müssen.
Einmal war der Griff undicht (Kunststoffnaht aufgebrochen) und einmal konnte ich ncht richtig entlüften und der Kolben war undicht.

Hab den neuen Satz Bremsen jetzt hier, überleg aber, ob ich da nicht auch af lange Sicht nicht auf was Anderes wechseln möchte.
Wäre mir dann sehr unschlüssig, was als Alternative in Frage kommt. Reicht ne XT oder dann lieber ne 4-Kolben-Bremse?

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## haekel72 (11. August 2014)

XT mit sm 86 Scheiben sind klasse, fahre 6 Monate jetzt damit und auch wenn es härter zur Sache geht ist die xt sehr zuverlässig und hat power


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2791 (11. August 2014)

Hey, mir ist der Geber der hinteren Bremse vor etwa 3 Wochen komplett ausgefallen, da der Hebel der MTC einfach nach vorne schnellte und so den gesamten inneren Teil "demoliert" hat. Naja habe dann auf die Zee umgestellt und die Magura Storm scheiben behalten. 
Diese Kombi gefällt mir bis jetzt recht gut und hat ordentlich Power =)


----------



## haekel72 (17. August 2014)

Hi, hat schon jemand von den Swoop Fahrer eine Vecnum Sattelstütze verbaut? Würde mich interessieren ob die 170 oder die 200mm Version in den Rahmen passen. Habe zwar schon gemessen, bin mir aber nicht Sicher ob es sich zur Krümmung des Sattelrohres nicht verjüngt! Habe Bodo schon zweimal gefragt im Forum, hat er aber bestimmt überlesen^^


----------



## beat_junkie (17. August 2014)

Welchen rahmenschutz fürs Unterrohr könnt ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## haekel72 (2. September 2014)

Hi, wer hat den CTD Dämpfer schon getauscht und welchen eingebaut? Denke über einen neuen nach!


----------



## Deleted 77507 (2. September 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hi, wer hat den CTD Dämpfer schon getauscht und welchen eingebaut? Denke über einen neuen nach!



Warum ein neuer?


----------



## haekel72 (2. September 2014)

Lust auf Veränderungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (8. September 2014)

Keiner umgebaut? Habe einen Fox DHX 5,0 Air Kashima mit umgebauter Luftkammer um durchsacken zu vermeiden im Angebot. Meinungen Bitte! Auch gerne vom Meister Bodo^^


----------



## haekel72 (11. Dezember 2014)

Neuer Dämpfer fürs Swoop^^
Fox Float X mit Huber Bushing.
Berichte folgen!


----------



## Bierschinken88 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hab zwar schon im Bilderthread gefragt...aber nochmal:

Was war mit dem Float CTD?
Macht der Float X ne spürbar bessere Performance im hiesigen Gelände?


----------



## haekel72 (12. Dezember 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Hab zwar schon im Bilderthread gefragt...aber nochmal:
> 
> Was war mit dem Float CTD?
> Macht der Float X ne spürbar bessere Performance im hiesigen Gelände?


Hi, ja ich erhoffe mir eine bessere Perfomance, der Ctd war in meinen Augen sehr Grenzlastig und unruhig. Ich habe einfach nie die optimale Abstimmung gefunden obwohl ich echt viel versucht habe. Jetzt versuche ich es eben mal mit dem Float X und außerdem hatte ich Lust auf Veränderungen^^


----------



## morituri (12. Dezember 2014)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Welchen rahmenschutz fürs Unterrohr könnt ihr denn empfehlen?


Alten Mantel


----------



## morituri (12. Dezember 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hi, ja ich erhoffe mir eine bessere Perfomance, der Ctd war in meinen Augen sehr Grenzlastig und unruhig. Ich habe einfach nie die optimale Abstimmung gefunden obwohl ich echt viel versucht habe. Jetzt versuche ich es eben mal mit dem Float X und außerdem hatte ich Lust auf Veränderungen^^


Da musst du mir mal einen kleinen Bericht schreiben.
Bin auch schon länger am überlegen und wollte eigentlich einen CC DBAir CS rein, aber der passt nicht in den Rahmen -.-'


----------



## haekel72 (12. Dezember 2014)

morituri schrieb:


> Da musst du mir mal einen kleinen Bericht schreiben.
> Bin auch schon länger am überlegen und wollte eigentlich einen CC DBAir CS rein, aber der passt nicht in den Rahmen -.-'


Also der X passt zumindest optimal in den Rahmen, der Rest wird sich zeigen^^


----------



## haekel72 (21. Dezember 2014)

So, heute konnte ich den X mal so richtig Schön einfahren, 1200hm und 1100tm mal für den Anfang, hatte 220 PSI auf dem Dämpfer und das hat völlig ausgereicht für die heutige Tour! Denke das ich etwas erhöhen muss wenn ich bestimmte Trails fahre. 
Der erste Eindruck war echt Klasse, er wippt beim Pedalieren etwas mit aber kaum merkbar, ich hatte den Dämpfer bei der kompletten Tour auf Offen stehen. Also Uphill war ich schon mal Happy, dann kam der erste Trail mit zwei kleinen Drops und Senken, der klebt wie die Pest am Boden^^, dann der zweite mit viel Wurzeln und Rillen - einwandfrei, meine Kette blieb echt zu Ruhig, dachte schon ich wäre heute zu Langsam aber Nein der Schluckt alles Weg!
Erster Eindruck:


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Dezember 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> So, heute konnte ich den X mal so richtig Schön einfahren, 1200hm und 1100tm mal für den Anfang, hatte 220 PSI auf dem Dämpfer und das hat völlig ausgereicht für die heutige Tour! Denke das ich etwas erhöhen muss wenn ich bestimmte Trails fahre.
> Der erste Eindruck war echt Klasse, er wippt beim Pedalieren etwas mit aber kaum merkbar, ich hatte den Dämpfer bei der kompletten Tour auf Offen stehen. Also Uphill war ich schon mal Happy, dann kam der erste Trail mit zwei kleinen Drops und Senken, der klebt wie die Pest am Boden^^, dann der zweite mit viel Wurzeln und Rillen - einwandfrei, meine Kette blieb echt zu Ruhig, dachte schon ich wäre heute zu Langsam aber Nein der Schluckt alles Weg!
> Erster Eindruck:


deshalb gibt es ja den kleinen blauen Hebel am Daempfer und dann wippt er auch nicht 
warum investiert man in einen neuen Daempfer, wenn man dessen Funktionen ignoriert


----------



## haekel72 (21. Dezember 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> deshalb gibt es ja den kleinen blauen Hebel am Daempfer und dann wippt er auch nicht
> warum investiert man in einen neuen Daempfer, wenn man dessen Funktionen ignoriert


Hehe, das ist mir bekannt, hatte ja den float ctd drinne und nie benötigt! Brauche Dampf in den Beinchen^^ Für mich ist die Downhill Qualität wichtig und nicht das unötige CTD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Dezember 2014)

dann ahst Du bestimmt auch die Servolenkung in Deinem Auto abgeklemmt 
der Daempfer hat nun mal das CTD, dann kannst Du es doch berauf nutzen.
wenn der Daempfer staendig beim bergauf wippt, kann man doch auch langfristig an den Verschleiss der Beschichtung in diesem Bereich denken  und den Verschleiss kannst Du ebend mit weniger wippen minnimieren in dem Du die CTD Verstellung ebend benutzt fuer bergauf


----------



## haekel72 (21. Dezember 2014)

Habe kein Auto, werde es mal testen wenn ich daran denke


----------



## morituri (22. Dezember 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Erster Eindruck:




Wär cool wenn du die C+T Funktion noch testen könntest und nochmal kurz dazu was schreibst. Klingt aber so schonmal gut.


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Dezember 2014)

a


Wolfplayer schrieb:


> dann ahst Du bestimmt auch die Servolenkung in Deinem Auto abgeklemmt
> der Daempfer hat nun mal das CTD, dann kannst Du es doch berauf nutzen.
> wenn der Daempfer staendig beim bergauf wippt, kann man doch auch langfristig an den Verschleiss der Beschichtung in diesem Bereich denken  und den Verschleiss kannst Du ebend mit weniger wippen minnimieren in dem Du die CTD Verstellung ebend benutzt fuer bergauf


Also ich bin auch schon 40-60 Km Touren mit den Swoop Gefahren ohne den Dämpfer zu zumachen aber es gibt ach 120er
auf den Markt wo das nicht geht ohne sich Kaputt zu machen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## trackspeed80 (22. Dezember 2014)

morituri schrieb:


> Wär cool wenn du die C+T Funktion noch testen könntest und nochmal kurz dazu was schreibst. Klingt aber so schonmal gut.



Hallo Zusammnen

der Dämpfer arbeitet toll, Ich finde es vor allem klasse das er selbst im geschlossenen Zustand nicht komplett starr ist sondern noch etwas Restdämpfung hat. 

Ich mache Ihn dann zu, wenn es länger steil bergauf geht und der Boden nicht zu uneben ist. Den Rest müssen meine Beine machen.

Es ist in meinen Augen reine Erfahrungssache und Geschmackssache wie die Dämpfereinstellung gewählt wird. Bei wurzeligem Untergrund bergauf lasse ich Ihn offen um die Traktion zu erhöhen und das klappt sehr gut.

Also viel Spass beim swoopen
Andreas


----------



## haekel72 (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo liebe Swooper^^, dachte mir das ich mal alle Veränderungen aufliste seit dem ich das Bike fahre. Vielleicht interessiert es ja den Einen oder Anderen.

- Schaltung Umbau von 2 Fach (24/36) auf 1 x 10, 30er NW Vorne, hinten Shimano XT 11-42 (15+17 entfernt), 16er + 42er Mirfe montiert!	 Beste Entscheidung!
- Dadurch Trigger und Umwerfer entfernt!
- Vorbau getauscht durch Easton Havoc 60mm
- Lenker getauscht durch Sixpack Millenium Carbon 785mm
- Bremsen getauscht durch XT 785 + Scheiben SM RT86 203/180mm
- Matchmaker Trickstuff Matshi 14 - direktmontage 10 Fach trigger
- Kettenführung MRP 2 Mini
- Laufräder Track Mack Evo 34mm
- Reifen Maxxis DHRII Maxx Pro + Maxx Terra - Tubeless
- Dämpfer Float gegen Float X CTD Kashima getauscht
- Griffe 66Sick Smal
- Sattel SQ Lap 611 Titube
- Reverb Habel auf Links montiert
- Carbon Marshi
- Pedale DMR Vault
Das wars im Moment aber kein Ende in Sicht. Echt ein Tolles Bike, danke @BODOPROBST ^^


----------



## DirtyDan87 (25. Dezember 2014)

Wo hast du denn das 16er und das 42er Ritzel her? Das 16er gibts bei Radon oder Bike Components nur mit Wartezeit.
Hatte auch vor auf einfach umzurüsten mit ner Zee Kurbel mit 36er Kettenblatt.


----------



## haekel72 (25. Dezember 2014)

DirtyDan87 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn das 16er und das 42er Ritzel her? Das 16er gibts bei Radon oder Bike Components nur mit Wartezeit.
> Hatte auch vor auf einfach umzurüsten mit ner Zee Kurbel mit 36er Kettenblatt.


Habe ja schon zwei Jahre umgebaut und damals 3 Stück geordert 
Da gab's die noch ohne Probleme
36 ist sehr gewagt


----------



## DirtyDan87 (26. Dezember 2014)

Sollte bei mir in der Eifel reichen. Zudem soll das Rad auch eher den Berg runter fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider99 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute ich bin neu hier und hätte eine Frage. Und zwar ist es möglich in das Radon Swoop 175 9.0 2014 einen Stahlfederdämpfer oder einen Vivid air oder einen Cane creek double barrel air einzubauen ? Passt das vom platz in den rahmen? Ich weiß nur das der Float x ctd 216x63 mm hat. Danke für eure antworten.


----------



## haekel72 (29. Dezember 2014)

Warum willst den x demontieren? Habe den erst in mein 2013 eingebaut, wurde mich echt interessieren!


----------



## trackspeed80 (29. Dezember 2014)

Me too?

Dämpfer im Eimer? Zu wenig Reserven?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Trailrider99 (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Andreas
Ich möcht meinen x gegen einen etwas dickeren dämpfer tauschen da ich nicht gerade der leichteste bin und der x mit 25% sag und 250 psi bei einem normalen Bordstein schon fast durchschlägt und ich das Gefühl habe wenn ich richtige Sprünge mache das der dämpfer dann nachgibt und durchschlägt. Deshalb wollte ich wissen ob ein tausch mögloch wär.
Gruß Johannes
Ps kann es auch sein das es an was anderm liegt also nicht am dämpfer sondern an mir ? ( also meine Fahrtechnik oder so ).Bin so gut es geht auch am abnehmen aber bis zum Idealgewicht geht es nicht mal eben so in 6 wochen. Trozdem schon mal Danke im voraus


----------



## Trailrider99 (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo 
Entschuldigt bitte noch mal diese Frage aber wie viel Luft(druck) darfan Maximal in die Fox 36 float rc2 fit Kashima gepumpt werden danke 
Gruß Johannes


----------



## trackspeed80 (29. Dezember 2014)

Servus Johannes

Der Maximaldruck liegt bei max 300Psi

ich wiege fahrfertig 100kg und komme mit 280psi gut klar.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider99 (29. Dezember 2014)

Oh ok 300 psi  ich dachte immer 250 ist schluss ok danke ich versuche es nochmal. Aber für den fall das er dann immer noch zu "weich " ist, würde vlt doch ein vivid air in dem rahmen passen? 
Gruß Johannes


----------



## trackspeed80 (29. Dezember 2014)

Servus Johannes

anbei der Link zu Fox

Ob ein anderer Dämpfer passt kann ich nicht sagen.


http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=67


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Dezember 2014)

Trailrider99 schrieb:


> Oh ok 300 psi  ich dachte immer 250 ist schluss ok danke ich versuche es nochmal. Aber für den fall das er dann immer noch zu "weich " ist, würde vlt doch ein vivid air in dem rahmen passen?
> Gruß Johannes


Der Druck im Vivid ist gleich zu Float X . Aber 300 ist kein Problem war früher anders da wahren viele Dämpfer ab 250 nicht mehr Einstellbar.														   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Trailrider99 (29. Dezember 2014)

Danke also kann ich noch was in den Float x rein pumpen falls es immer noch nicht geht muss ich mal schauen ob es einen vivid air für 216×63 gibt der in den Rahmen passt? Aber schon mal vielen Dank 
Gruß Johannes


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Dezember 2014)

Trailrider99 schrieb:


> Danke also kann ich noch was in den Float x rein pumpen falls es immer noch nicht geht muss ich mal schauen ob es einen vivid air für 216×63 gibt der in den Rahmen passt? Aber schon mal vielen Dank
> Gruß Johannes


Man hat auch am Dämpfer noch Möglichkeiten z B Spacer ändern . Oder der Dämpfer ist nicht richtig mit Stickstoff gefüllt .


----------



## Trailrider99 (29. Dezember 2014)

Und wie kann ich das als anfänger ändern?
Aber noch eine grundlegende frage wenn er mit 300 psi befüllt ist hält er immer noch einen Bikepark besuch aus ? 
Gruß Johannes


----------



## Bierschinken88 (31. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

als Anfänger kannst du das nicht ändern.
Stickstofffüllung ist was für eine Fachwerkstatt. Mit handwerklichem Geschick und Grundverständnis, kannst du die Luftkammer verkleinern durch Einsatz eines Spacers, dadurch erreichst du eine stärkere Progression.
Wenn du dir da ganz unsicher bist, sprich mal mit der Werkstatt deines Vertrauens.


Was anderes;
Weiss jemand, was der LRS im 2013er 7.0 wiegt? Als Nabe, Speichen, Felgen? (Inferno 31 mit Jumping Flea Nabe)

Danke!


----------



## morituri (1. Januar 2015)

Darf man am Fox einen Spacer einbauen oder verfällt da die Garantie?
RockShox ist ja sehr tolerant und man darf auch selber Warten. Fox ist da ja eher das Gegenteil....


----------



## Trailrider99 (1. Januar 2015)

Vielen dank für den tipp Bierschinken88 
aber ich habe ein anderes problem festgestellt und zwar ist es egal wie voll ich den dämpfer fülle er verliert immer ein wenig luft z.B ich mache 250 psi rein uns nach 10 min hat er nur noch 235 psi was kann ich da machen? 
Reicht es das Ventil einwenig mit einem ventilschlüssel nachzuziehen? 
Gruß Johannes


----------



## Trailrider99 (1. Januar 2015)

Trailrider99 schrieb:


> Vielen dank für den tipp Bierschinken88
> aber ich habe ein anderes problem festgestellt und zwar ist es egal wie voll ich den dämpfer fülle er verliert immer ein wenig luft z.B ich mache 250 psi rein uns nach 10 min hat er nur noch 235 psi was kann ich da machen?
> Reicht es das Ventil einwenig mit einem ventilschlüssel nachzuziehen?
> Gruß Johannes


Noch hinzufügen muss ich er verliert danach nicht noch mehr luft dann ist ende aber auch wenn ich 275 psi einfülle hat er nach 10 min nur noch 235 psi warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morituri (8. Januar 2015)

Hat schon jemand seine Talas mal ausgetauscht. Bin am überlegen ob ich eine Marzocchi 55 cr mit 170 mm einbaue.
Grund lust auf Schrauben


----------



## haekel72 (8. Januar 2015)

morituri schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand seine Talas mal ausgetauscht. Bin am überlegen ob ich eine Marzocchi 55 cr mit 170 mm einbaue.
> Grund lust auf Schrauben


Werde meine auch tauschen wenn ein kleiner Geldsegen kommt oder jemand der mir eine 2015 Fox 36 180mm (keine Talas) sponsort


----------



## Bierschinken88 (8. Januar 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Werde meine auch tauschen wenn ein kleiner Geldsegen kommt oder jemand der mir eine 2015 Fox 36 180mm (keine Talas) sponsort


Ich frag mal ganz direkt: lohnt das wirklich?

Die Überlegung hab ich nämlich auch grade...2013er Swoop aufbügeln oder dann doch verkaufen und ein 2015er im Ausverkauf mitnehmen.
Ich glaube fast, dass das 2015er dann sogar günstiger kommt. Puh...


----------



## haekel72 (8. Januar 2015)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Ich frag mal ganz direkt: lohnt das wirklich?
> 
> Die Überlegung hab ich nämlich auch grade...2013er Swoop aufbügeln oder dann doch verkaufen und ein 2015er im Ausverkauf mitnehmen.
> Ich glaube fast, dass das 2015er dann sogar günstiger kommt. Puh...


Ich werde mein 2013 nicht hergeben, klasse Bike und bekommt immer ein "Update"^^


----------



## DirtyDan87 (8. Januar 2015)

Leider bekommt man nicht mehr das Geld für gebrauchte Räder, was sie einem selbst wert sind, von daher werde ich auch mein 2013er weiter fahren, zumal ich es ja immer weiter für meinen Geschmack optimiere.


----------



## beat_junkie (4. April 2015)

Hat jemand eine liste oder Zeichnung mit den ganzen anzugsmomenten beim 175 8.0?


----------



## DirtyDan87 (5. April 2015)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/


----------



## haekel72 (30. April 2015)

So, alle Umbauten Fertig^^, nur noch ne Vecnum Sattelstütze!


----------



## Tobile_83 (15. Mai 2015)

Sehr geile "Updates"! Echt gelungen.
Konntest du die Gabel schon ausreichend testen? Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit deinem neuen Fahrwerk? Ich bin gerade auch nach neuen Fahrwerkskomponenten. Leider gibt es zu der Fox Gabel ja nicht wirklich eine Alternative, wenn man auf die 180mm nicht verzichten will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobile_83 (16. Mai 2015)

Da ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem neue Fahrwerk für mein Swoop bin würde mich mal interessieren, welche Dämpfer ihr schon in euer Swoop verbaut habt. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr bisher gemacht? Welche Dämpfer könnt ihr empfehlen.


----------



## haekel72 (20. Mai 2015)

Tobile_83 schrieb:


> Sehr geile "Updates"! Echt gelungen.
> Konntest du die Gabel schon ausreichend testen? Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit deinem neuen Fahrwerk? Ich bin gerade auch nach neuen Fahrwerkskomponenten. Leider gibt es zu der Fox Gabel ja nicht wirklich eine Alternative, wenn man auf die 180mm nicht verzichten will.


Sorry für die späte Antwort, war für ne Woche auf Mallorca, Cap Formentor und LLuc^^, ich bin abartig begeistert vom neuen Fahrwerk, nur noch 170mm an der front da 650b Gabel aber reicht völlig aus, kein Losbrechen, Wurzelpassagen fliegt das Swoop drüber und der Dämpfer arbeitet unaufällig und Klasse, fahre überall mit offener Einstellung auch Uphill! Wenn man Seine richtigen Einstellungen gefunden hat, nie mehr nötig einzustellen!


----------



## haekel72 (20. Mai 2015)

Tobile_83 schrieb:


> Da ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem neue Fahrwerk für mein Swoop bin würde mich mal interessieren, welche Dämpfer ihr schon in euer Swoop verbaut habt. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr bisher gemacht? Welche Dämpfer könnt ihr empfehlen.


Float X, ohne Probleme und sehr Dankbar!


----------

